# Acute Homeopathy Study Group thread



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Curious about acute homeopathy? Me too!

Add links or share stories about effective homeopathy. (debate and naysaying and doubting thomas challenges are not cool, thanks!)

If you are wondering 'How can that possibly work?' as I did, all I can say, is I trust MY OWN EYES more than "scientific research" which indicates it has worked.









Got a situation where you're wondering which acute remedies to consider, post your inquiry. No guarantees, just learn along with us.









Found this old thread: Homeopathic 1st Aid

Pat


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm in!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Perfect timing!!

DP started having some eye pain last night and thought he scratched it. Went to the doctor today, turns out he had something in it. He has a bunch of drops and things... but he's in a decent amount of pain still. He took some arnica this morning and said it didn't help, but I thinking that's because it's more for muscles and things, no? Is there a better acute remedy for eye pain from an injury?

He describes the pain as a dry, burning- like when you have something stuck in your eye. Also some stabbing pains that come and go. His eye is sensitive to wind/air and light. Let me know if I need to ask any more specific questions.


----------



## springmum (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm in!

My mum just let me borrow her "homeopathy bible" by Ambika Wauters.

I see an Nd whom I trust as well.

Can we start with the difference between an acute remedy and a constitutional remedy?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

CS, is there still something in it? Is it a scratch or is something stuck in it? What does it look like? Does he want anything on it compress wise? Would he rather have cold or warmth?

I would personally do a wash with calendula and hypericum (1:10) in the eye.

Belladonna has redness associated with it, and heat. It will actually feel hot to the touch. Generally the eye will appear bloodshot and will tear. Pain will be throbbing in nature and light will aggravate. This is great for scratches to the cornea.

Euphrasia is another eye remedy. Lots of tearing here too...but here the tears burn. Eye feels as though there is sand or dust in it.

Apis is another to think about if hte eye is red and hot where cool brings relief. There will be lots of swelling and tears will be hot as well.

Those are the biggies that are easily accessible that involve scratches...most others are blunt trauma or eye strain, neither of which you described. However there are other remedies for later stages of scratches, but I doubt you are there yet. If something is still lodged in it...I may go a different route though.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
CS, is there still something in it? Is it a scratch or is something stuck in it? What does it look like? Does he want anything on it compress wise? Would he rather have cold or warmth?

I would personally do a wash with calendula and hypericum (1:10) in the eye.

Belladonna has redness associated with it, and heat. It will actually feel hot to the touch. Generally the eye will appear bloodshot and will tear. Pain will be throbbing in nature and light will aggravate. This is great for scratches to the cornea.

Euphrasia is another eye remedy. Lots of tearing here too...but here the tears burn. Eye feels as though there is sand or dust in it.

Apis is another to think about if hte eye is red and hot where cool brings relief. There will be lots of swelling and tears will be hot as well.

Those are the biggies that are easily accessible that involve scratches...most others are blunt trauma or eye strain, neither of which you described. However there are other remedies for later stages of scratches, but I doubt you are there yet. If something is still lodged in it...I may go a different route though.

There _was_ something in it, but the doc pulled it out (said it looked like a little piece of plastic or something.)

He says that cold sounds like it would help, but he hasn't tried either. He's open to whatever (compress), but has already used the rx drops so really is just looking for pain relief I think.

The belladonna sounds closest to what he's describing, except he also has the feeling of sand in the eye like the euphrasia. And he says it's not a throbbing pain, it's more stabbing. His eye is definitely bloodshot. He said it felt hot to the touch, but I felt it and don't think it does... There is no swelling and the tears are not hot (bummer, because I actually have some apis here.







) hmmm....

I just looked again- the eye is not swollen at all. It is red and a little teary (not as much since he used the drops.) But he can't keep it open more than a couple seconds- he has to blink- because it's sensitive to the light and air.

I guess belladonna still sounds the closest. Maybe I will run get some. Should I go for the 30C?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmum* 

Can we start with the difference between an acute remedy and a constitutional remedy?

To oversimplify....an acute remedy is for a condition that is quite new, and finite in nature. By strict definition (sorry, it's kinda harsh!) if you don't treat it it's either going to resolve on it's own or you are going to pass on. It doesn't drag on. If it does it has become chronic. In acute situations homeopathy can lessen the discomfort and hasten the recovery. Examples of acute situations are: injuries, colds, flus, food poisoning, bites, scrapes, migraines, cramps, contact rashes, extreme fright, shock etc. You can treat a chronic issue acutely, but it's not a great idea as that does tend to be suppressive.

A constitutional remedy is one that is designed to fit your entire being. It takes everything into account: family history, birth, early years, likes, dislikes, cravings, temperature, physical appearance, chronic ailments etc. Since it looks at all of who you are it should address almost everything that comes up. So, for instance under constitutional care you would just about always take your remedy first should an ailment surface. You would not look for an acute remedy for a cold, flu, migraine, digestive issues etc.

Acute remedies are almost always given in lower doses than constitutional remedies-though that will depend on the vital force of the individual as well as the primary concern. Some homeopaths will give lower potencies for primarily physical issues and higher potencies for emotional issues. There are many different ways of prescribing though so that is an over-generalization.

You can pretty easily and effectively find an acute remedy for yourself, but a constitutional remedy requires a trained homeopath. So for this thread we are looking primarily at acute ailments and ways of treating them (though they are often an indication of a chronic imbalance so if you find yourself treating often please find a practitioner.)

Something that might be super helpful would probably be talking about what remedies to have on hand and why. Some of us have kits, but for those just starting there are some that are must haves that you can experiment with and watch the magic yourself!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

The last question in my last post leads me to another question...









The remedies that are easy to find locally (Boiron's) always come in 6C and 30C. When dealing with acute stuff, when do you use the different potencies? I always tend to get the 30C, but of course I have no idea if I actually should always be going for the more potent. Are there certain (acute) situations when you would choose one over the other?


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I have a couple basic questions, would love to have a bit of discussion at the beginning of the thread for newbies like me.

1--dosing for an acute remedy, any guidelines? I was confused about how often to dose my daughter's canker sores, the natrum muriaticum worked great, but at first I think I was using it too infrequently for fear of overdosing. But something like a goose egg on the head from a fall would be more frequent dosing than a canker sore, right?

2--good brands/companies, places to order, I know the stuff I've gotten at the HFS is not the best kind, though it worked. The ledum for the ant bites a while back helped noticeably (apis, my first guess, seemed to make them worse), thank you PB, it helped me feel like I was doing something to help the poor kid who had FIFTY ant bites on his hand.


----------



## springmum (Aug 30, 2008)

Pb - the explanation about the differences was very helpful - thank you.

I definitely like the idea of a kit to have on hand. My Nd was going to sell some premade customized ones, but she hasn't made them yet.

I would like my kit to be designed for toddlers as my 1 year old will probably require it more than I will (not that I won't need anything, but want stuff ready for all his bumps, bruises and illnesses)

So far I have

- belladonna
-arnica
-camamilia
-ferrum phosphorus
- also have some homeopathic creams

I would also like to know dosing and potency guildlines to keep in mind. From the Homeopathy Bible, it recommends using the minimum dose to stimulate the vital force. The reason being is that too much medicine would cause the vital force to not have to work to restore balance, instead becoming dependent on the medicine to fix the problem.

Does this mean that 30c is too much at once though, or that you would just give 30c once instead of over a period of time? (is that a confusing question?)

For example, I have arnica for my little guy since he is the king of head bumps. I have a 6c dose. So he bumps his head, I give 6c. What do I look for to know whether to stop or give more?

Would a constitutional remedy ever have a use as an acute remedy?

I'm full of questions- this thread is great!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Subbing.
Going to post in Homeopathy support now though.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm holding back as I don't want to take over the thread! Pat! Come back!

Anyway, yes rule of thumb is ALWAYS minimum dose. However what that is will vary from person to person and even in one person will vary over time. It sounds like a simple directive, but it's not.

Will a constitutional remedy ever have a place as an acute? Do you mean will sulphur-a great constitutional-ever be used as an acute? Yes! Will YOUR constitutional ever be used as an acute for you? Perhaps.

IN terms of dosing-it's a hot topic, even amongst professionals. For acutes I tend to use 30C because it's a good middle of the road potency. I will occasionally use 12C as well, depending on the situation. How I dose depends on the nature of the situation for me. For a bump or bruise I throw the first dose in the mouth of the person and then put the rest in water. This changes the potency ever so slightly. I think in general it's good practice to not give the *same* potency over and over again so this sidesteps that. This way, if I succuss in between it's slightly different each time and gives the body the message to move forward with healing.

I tend to give a dose and wait unless I know it's not going to be enough. In an illness I give a dose and wait. How the person responds tells me what to do next. IF they burn through it fast I repeat. I think of this in terms of water on a hot day. If it's really sweltering out there and you are working hard (the person is in a crisis and seeking balance) then they will be drinking more water. When the water is gone the glass needs to be refilled. When a person's vital force is really working hard then more frequent dosing is needed. They "burn through" the remedy faster.

So if a child is teething and in pain, cranky, demanding, and screeching I'd give chamomilla at 30C. IF they totally chilled out and an hour later were screaming again they burned through it. Then I'd put it in water, shake it up with impact (on the palm of the hand is fine) and give a teaspoon. Then I'd watch. IF this lasted another 2 hours, I'd do it again. For me if this pattern went on for too long (more than a day) I'd up the potency to a 200C, given once and that should do it. The thing you don't want to do is give any remedy too often. IN this case the 200C would have been the minimum dose *if it corrected the problem.*

Remember that in homeopathy the minimum dose is a higher number. 30C is less than 6C even though it's action is deeper.

IN your example for the head bumps I use a higher potency, I administer it immediately and if the screaming doesn't stop right away I may dose again within the half hour. The way I was taught is that you can do this for up to 6 doses. Then back down. However you should see improvement long before those 6 doses are up.

Anyway these are my answers, but different schools of thought think of it in different ways and we all go on our personal experience too. Hopefully we can get some more mamas here to share!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

my favorite place to go for remedies is Helios, but I have several kits by www.homeopathyworks.com that I adore. www.hahnemannlabs.com is also great. Tanya and CS, hopefully the previous post helped answer your other question?


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

That helped, yes.

One more question, I don't mean to direct all my questions at you, PB, and anyone else who's seen ups and downs, or seen how this has worked in their own situations, I'd love to hear it, but it's about the vital force, and my ability to evaluate it for me, and moreso for the kids.

I'll throw out my impression and expect several people to correct me.







I get the impression that vital force can manifest in different ways, partly in ways that look just physical, not so strong if someone is getting sick very frequently, but also in terms of happiness and energy, vitality. At one end of the spectrum it seems clear, when you're basically happy with life and where you are and rarely ill, that would imply a strong vital force, wouldn't it? And weak vital force for the opposite. Am I totally off in my understanding of this?

I don't know how to apply this to my son, who's a darn cheerful, enthusiastic little person, but who gets (used to get? I can hope) sick an awful lot. Especially for trying to use acute homeopathy for him when he gets sick (vs, say, that goose egg on the head) it seems like I could do better if I understand this.

Anyone with thoughts on this vital force business, share.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

I just ordered the *Top 100 Remedy Kit* from Washington Homeopathics. They have it on sale through the end of the month! http://www.homeopathyworks.com/jshop...d=505&xSec=104

They have a fascinating and comprehensive "Flu Kit" also. http://www.homeopathyworks.com/jshop...=8308&xSec=104

Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Washington Homeopathics also has the following premade kits:

Animal Rescue Remedy Kit Contains 18 Remedies in 1/2 dram vials. For any animal. Acon. 30c, Fear, shock; Apis 30c, Stings, allergic reaction; Arnica 30c, Shock, trauma; Arnica... $54.00

Birthing Remedy Kit Contains 18 Remedies in 1/2 dram vials. For just before, at labor, and right after birth. 30 c potency. Aconite 200c, Ant. Tart 30c, Arnica 200c, Arse... $54.00

Children's Remedy Kit Contains the twelve combinations: Children's Tonic, Colic, Constipation, Cough, Diarrhea, Earache, Fever, Hives, Insomnia, Motion Sickness, Teething, ... $48.00

Urgent Care Remedy Kit Eighteen 1/2 dram vials of 30X homeopathic medicines. Aconite, Apis, Arnica, Arsenicum, Belladonna, Cactus, Cantharis, Carbo V, Chamomilla, Cocculus, ... $54.00

Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I'm holding back as I don't want to take over the thread! Pat! Come back!

I'm clueless, almost.







I'll post my cheat sheet and you can amend it. I'm wanting to make up an acute "First Aid" kit recommendation guidelines. But, I just saw that WH already has an *Urgent Care kit* premade!

I just need instructions, 'For this, give this'.







Otherwise, I google and cross-reference. But, the MM just totally overwhelmed me.









Pat


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
I just ordered the *Top 100 Remedy Kit* from Washington Homeopathics. They have it on sale through the end of the month! http://www.homeopathyworks.com/jshop...d=505&xSec=104

Oh man... I should have asked for THAT for Mother's Day!


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Pat, the 1/2 dram vials... are the remedies liquid or solid? I feel silly asking, but I'll do it anyway.







And if you have any of their stuff on-hand, do you know anything about the sucrose/lactose issue for their stuff?


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
Pat, the 1/2 dram vials... are the remedies liquid or solid? I feel silly asking, but I'll do it anyway.







And if you have any of their stuff on-hand, do you know anything about the sucrose/lactose issue for their stuff?

The Washington Homeopathics kit I received are slightly larger than "sand sized" pellets, not tablets. But, I stay out of the sucrose/lactose issue. I just have a mental block about remembering which has which.

Pat


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Pellets are either almost all sucrose or all sucrose. Tablets are lactose.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I got one of the homeopathy kits that Pat mentioned earlier for my birthday. It has been a lot of fun learning about acute homeopathy and experiencing successes and sometimes no apparent physical responses. It is really amazing.

I struggle with repeat UTIs that responds well to andrographis. This time I decided to try homeopathy, partially because it is a lot cheaper than my Standard Process pills, and tastes a lot better.









I see great improvements for about a day and then it comes back. I am guessing that I maybe need to do more repeat doses before I start feeling it?

I also should add that my UTIs are really a chronic issue (always brought on by sugar consumption, or sometimes DTD). I know I should get a remedy. I am feeling ready for one, but again am dragging my feet.

I have the book _Practical Homeopathy_, and am enjoying it.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

My 3 year old is having a lot of throat pain. We are not at home, so I don't have any of my comfort measures except for my homeopathy kit. At night he wakes up sounding phlemy and croupy - his cough is productive but tight. A few days ago, I had my kit open and he pulled out a vial and low and behold it was hepat sulph. I gave him some them and then gave him some last night and saw results.
Today my pendulum guided me to phytolacca. I'm not seeing results. He's really drooly because he doesn't like to swallow, no fever and an ok mood. His voice sound funny because his throat is swollen. I don't have my homeopathy book. And none of my regular herbal, nutrient help.

Any suggestions?


----------



## barefoot mama (Apr 30, 2006)

If you saw results from the Hepar sulph, go back to it. Don't leave a remedy until it stops working. Post an update if/when you give it! Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## barefoot mama (Apr 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
I see great improvements for about a day and then it comes back. I am guessing that I maybe need to do more repeat doses before I start feeling it?

I also should add that my UTIs are really a chronic issue (always brought on by sugar consumption, or sometimes DTD). I know I should get a remedy. I am feeling ready for one, but again am dragging my feet.

I have the book _Practical Homeopathy_, and am enjoying it.

What potency are you using? If this is a chronic issue, you will likely need a high potency.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I was thinking about that. I only have 30c at the moment but will order 200c. Is that the next one, or is there more inbetween?
I wanted to get some cell salts for my sons' teeth anyway so I can get everything at once.
Thank you barefootmama for both of your responses. It means a lot.


----------



## barefoot mama (Apr 30, 2006)

There are other potencies available, but it is most common to go from 30 to 200. You shouldn't have to take the 200 nearly as often.

Good luck!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

went back to using the first remedy last night before bed, and once again when he woke up around 11. He is MUCH better this morning. His voice sounds almost better, no drooling, reduced crankiness (although that wasn't too bad), more comfort with eating. He's not 100 percent. I gave him more this morning, and I think I will stop now and wait and see. What a strong example of the right remedy working.

Yesterday evening I had to run and catch him in the street because a car was coming. I hurt the arch of my foot. I took arnica right away and it didn't help. Last night was really hard walking. This morning was very difficult. I took rhus toxicodendron. I'm already feeling much better. Quite amazing. I think I will be able to go on our nature walk.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Powerful indeed! I hurt my foot maybe a year or two ago. I couldn't walk on it. When I touched it I could tell it was an issue with connective tissue so I alternated ruta and arnica. It was 100% better witihin a day. After some time I backed off because I had no more discomfort. Well, the pain came RIGHT back! SO I started back on again and it wasn't too long before I was 100%. Acute treatments can be absolutely amazing.

Last week I spoke to a friend who is no stranger to homeopathy. She had what she thought was possibly the flu that's been hyped in the media. She was nauseated and in extreme pain as well as being too weak to sit up on her own. That would be more tolerable if she didn't have 3 kiddos to deal with! She literally couldn't get out of bed. She described what was happening and I had her take pulsatilla 30C. Within an hour she was up and taking a shower. She needed a few more doses but it did clear it 100%. It is NOT her constitutional remedy, but a good acute treatment.

Also, it bears mentioning that what you look for in terms of improvement first is a better emotional state. I treated a nasty case of poison ivy a few weeks ago. I gave rhus tox as it was a great fit. I got a call the next morning from the person saying the rash was getting worse and that it wasn't working. I asked how she felt (previously she couldn't sleep because she was literally tearing through her skin) and she paused. She said it didn't itch anymore but now rash was spreading and oozing pus. I told her that she was improving-does it really matter if the rash spreads as the body is pushing it out if it no longer itches? Within a day it was notably better and the itching never returned. Pretty neat stuff. I did also support with flower essences which I do think makes a difference.


----------



## linguistmama (Sep 25, 2006)

I want to learn more about this too







With both pregnancies I had hyperemesis that I took a class C medication for. During the 2nd pregnancy I saw a homeopath and was able to completely get off medication and eat just fine. I've used a few remedies at home from the HFS with some success, but I'm drooling over the kits Pat posted.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linguistmama* 
I want to learn more about this too







With both pregnancies I had hyperemesis that I took a class C medication for. During the 2nd pregnancy I saw a homeopath and was able to completely get off medication and eat just fine. I've used a few remedies at home from the HFS with some success, but I'm drooling over the kits Pat posted.









I have a kit that has 50 remedies and I love it. It has been one of my best purchases this year.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Late this afternoon (or maybe around 2)my son started getting drooly again and a bit cranky.I put off giving him more remedy. His coughing got stronger. I finly gave him some around 7. He is sounding better.

I've alternated between two remedies (arnica and another one I posted previously) throughout the day. I now have almost full range of motion and just a little tenderness, when after a long walk and playing on the beach with my boys. I've injured my foot before in the same manner. (ive struggled with plantar fascitis). Last night I predicted around two months of healing. 24 hours later almost totally better.


----------



## barefoot mama (Apr 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
Late this afternoon (or maybe around 2)my son started getting drooly again and a bit cranky.I put off giving him more remedy. His coughing got stronger. I finly gave him some around 7. He is sounding better.

I've alternated between two remedies (arnica and another one I posted previously) throughout the day. I now have almost full range of motion and just a little tenderness, when after a long walk and playing on the beach with my boys. I've injured my foot before in the same manner. (ive struggled with plantar fascitis). Last night I predicted around two months of healing. 24 hours later almost totally better.

Perfect







Repeat when symptoms return.

Great job with these prescriptions!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I have many kits from different companies and the Washington Homeopathics kits are my favorite. By far.


----------



## lablover (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Also, it bears mentioning that what you look for in terms of improvement first is a better emotional state. I treated a nasty case of poison ivy a few weeks ago. I gave rhus tox as it was a great fit. I got a call the next morning from the person saying the rash was getting worse and that it wasn't working. I asked how she felt (previously she couldn't sleep because she was literally tearing through her skin) and she paused. She said it didn't itch anymore but now rash was spreading and oozing pus. I told her that she was improving-does it really matter if the rash spreads as the body is pushing it out if it no longer itches? Within a day it was notably better and the itching never returned. Pretty neat stuff. I did also support with flower essences which I do think makes a difference.

Question about rhus tox/poison ivy. My DH is highly sensitive to poison ivy, and I really want to use homeopathy next time he gets it, to prove that it works. I think he believes it works, as he's witnessed it with DD, but I know there is still some doubt in the back of his mind. Last weekend he was pulling some bushes out of the yard and he pulled some poison ivy out also. He was dressed in long pants and long sleeves and took the clothes off asap, but he felt a little patch coming on around his eyebrow, maybe from wiping sweat off. He showered and it never materialized. But, I was reading my book in the meantime, preparing to give rhus tox, and I have a 30C kit. Then I read that if one already has a rash you should not give rhus tox in a dose higher than 6C as a higher potency will cause the rash to spread like wildfire, whereas 6C should contain the rash. So I was going to buy 6C to have on hand. PB do you agree with that/has that been your experience? The last thing I want to do give him the wrong remedy/potency and have everything get worse!


----------



## barefoot mama (Apr 30, 2006)

I've never heard of Rhus tox causing a poison ivy rash to spread like that, nor seen it happen. Waiting until the rash and other symptoms actually appear is best though, otherwise it's just a shot in the dark as you can't match the symptoms to the remedy picture.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barefoot mama* 
I've never heard of Rhus tox causing a poison ivy rash to spread like that, nor seen it happen. Waiting until the rash and other symptoms actually appear is best though, otherwise it's just a shot in the dark as you can't match the symptoms to the remedy picture.

This. Poison ivy doesn't always equal rhus tox. If the symptoms fit, then it's a great bet though! The case I was talking about I used a 30C and the rash was horrific. We are talking arms, belly , legs, head and face. As I said she was concerned it was spreading (and it began pussing something fierce) but it no longer itched. So while it looked gross she felt great.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I am looking for information regarding cell salts for tooth decay.

Whenever I look into my boys' mouths I feel panicked. I just keep on focusing on other health issues, ignoring this one. I am ready to try the cell salts and see if they help. I also just bought Cure Tooth Decay book. I just don't want to put any chemicals into their mouths, so I need to get this fixed.

thanks.

I am also going to start searching here for info, but was having a tough time making the search function work.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

What kind of info do you want? The salts you want are usually calc fluor, calc phos, and silica. There are great books on them too....


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

ooooh I would like a book(s) name.

I remember your previous posts, so unless you want to describe anything, you don't need to take the time.
I was really looking for the names.

Oh, do you really think the salts could be a significant part of tooth healing?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I certainly do! The books I like the most are:
The Biochemic Handbook Chapman and Perry
The Twelve Tissue Remedies of Shussler Boericke and Dewey

You'll see it spelled either "Schussler" with an umlaut (which I can't get to work) or "Schuessler."


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks PB


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

About a week ago I got a bumpy, itchy rash that started on my pubic bone and then spread to either side and has stopped around my hip bones. It's quite itchy but I'm not miserable. I couldn't figure out where it came from. Then a couple of nights ago I remembered I took a remedy for my UTI. I've been symptom free for quite a while. I am thinking that the rash might be a sign that my healing is progressing from the inside now to my skin. Fingerscrossed that this is the case.


----------



## springmum (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
What kind of info do you want? The salts you want are usually calc fluor, calc phos, and silica. There are great books on them too....

I'm curious about calc carb (to help absorb calcium) for early tooth problems. DS has white spots on his front teeth, we're dairy free, so I'm looking into this as well.

Is it pointless to give 2 remedies for a similar purpose? (e.g calc carb for the calcium, calc phos for ? )

What are thoughts around traveling by plane with homeopathics? I'm trying to pack a little travel kit for our upcoming trip, but will they be okay going on the plane?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

well, calc carb is going to be inherently different because it is energetic. There are people that use it for the purpose you are describing, but it will only work if it's the indicated remedy IMO. Scratch that (and I'm so going to get yelled at here) it can also work if it's *an* indicated remedy. The salts will work regardless because they are nutritional. It's like taking a supplement. There's no matching it to the person, other than figuring out which salts correspond with the deficiencies that have manifested.

Using the salts will deliver calcium to the cells is very usable forms. It will also increase the uptake of dietary calcium as found in plants, nuts etc.

I believe that you can certainly in many situations take more than one remedy-especially in an acute sense. You can also take salts along with remedies. However you need to evaluate if the issue is lack of calcium, or lack of ability to utilize the calcium present. Homeopathy can not correct errors in diet.


----------



## barefoot mama (Apr 30, 2006)

About air travel.......

At first, after 9-11, when they started insisting that they x-ray everything, there was a great deal of concern that it would antidote our remedies. Experience has not shown that to be the case.

I have traveled by air and sent my remedies through x-ray and have not noticed any difference.

If you have any remedies that are made from controlled substances, you wouldn't want to take those with you. Even though there is nothing left of the original substance, security will take them and throw them out.

I wasn't sure which angle you were wondering about......


----------



## barefoot mama (Apr 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
well, calc carb is going to be inherently different because it is energetic. There are people that use it for the purpose you are describing, but it will only work if it's the indicated remedy IMO. Scratch that (and I'm so going to get yelled at here) it can also work if it's *an* indicated remedy. The salts will work regardless because they are nutritional. It's like taking a supplement. There's no matching it to the person, other than figuring out which salts correspond with the deficiencies that have manifested.

Who is going to yell at you?









Cell salts are interesting. They are not my area of expertise at all. I have seen them work homeopathically and nutritionally, which I imagine depends on the sensitivity of the person taking them and how close the cell salt is to the similimum.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, I know YOU'D never yell at me.
















I have seen people use calc carb for this purpose and I dont' think you NEED calc carb to be the simillimum for it to work, but I do think that you need to have indications of it to even think about taking this tact. What say you? That is an interesting question.

I adore tissue salts. Adore them. I have never seen them work homeopathically-that's really interesting! I do think the symptom pictures can have some overlap though so maybe I have and I'm not looking at it that way. I mean, mag phos, ferrum phos and silica spring to mind as having a LOT of overlap.


----------



## barefoot mama (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree, I don't think as a cell salt it has to be the similimum to work. But I do think you should somewhat match the picture. I know it's nutritional, but at the same time, it's still homeopathically prepared. I always have issues when people randomly take things though. Just my own issues.









I actually just recently saw Calc phos 6X work homeopathically. It was pretty cool. We just went up in potency in order to help it hold longer, which it did.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I am curious about your input on the calc carb. That in terms of the simillimum (which I don't think it has to be) vs. having some indications for it. That WOULD be potentized so it's a different ball game. Then you are talking energetic vs. nutritional.

Since the salts are inorganic matter that is essential to life in THEORY they could be taken daily without indication-at least that's how I learned them. Plus I wonder about the difference in action between a 6X remedy and a tissue salt. Though I am clueless as to how you'd set up a trial for that!







Was the response you saw with a remedy or a salt? Cause that is intriguing (well, to my nerdy self.)


----------



## barefoot mama (Apr 30, 2006)

PB, we'll have to start our own thread so we don't bore everyone.









The Calc phos was a cell salt! She was actually aggravating it, which made me wonder about looking at it as a remedy. The whole thing makes me wonder about cell salts, yk?

I would not do the Calc carb solely on the basis of strengthening teeth. If you take something homeopathic and it doesn't match the picture, it's not going to work.

I would go with Calc phos or Calc fluor in a cell salt, if those were my options. Well, truly, I would go with the constitutional remedy, if that were at all an option.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

no, that's my POV and I was curious what you thought. Calc carb isn't known to increase calcium availability UNLESS it's a calc carb individual (which I don't think necessarily means that they are calc carb right now.) BUT the indications should be easy to spot. It is true that calc carb babies tend to have issues with calcium assimilation!

that's insane about the calc phos!

I 100% agree about the last point though. In this situation I'd do cell salts unless the child had clear cut calc carb indications-and even then I'd be more interested in the cell salts. Does that help at all Springmum? Did a practitioner prescribe the calc carb, or are you just interested in the calcium factor?


----------



## springmum (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
no, that's my POV and I was curious what you thought. Calc carb isn't known to increase calcium availability UNLESS it's a calc carb individual (which I don't think necessarily means that they are calc carb right now.) BUT the indications should be easy to spot. It is true that calc carb babies tend to have issues with calcium assimilation!

that's insane about the calc phos!

I 100% agree about the last point though. In this situation I'd do cell salts unless the child had clear cut calc carb indications-and even then I'd be more interested in the cell salts. Does that help at all Springmum? Did a practitioner prescribe the calc carb, or are you just interested in the calcium factor?

I love the conversation you guys were having, I don't understand it all, but it's great learning!

I should have clarified that it was my ND that gave DS the calc carb, but for some reason it wasn't sitting well with me, so I thought I would ask. She has him taking one 200c pellet at bedtime until finished (a little tube) She said the white spots should show improvement in 2 weeks.

We have had issues with calcium in our diets due to his dairy intolerance and lack of interest in foods (I was drinking almond milk though). We have just started a goat milk trial, and I'm hoping some of the greens that bothered him before will be okay now. He still has mucousy poops quite frequently (can't get to the bottom of) so absorption *could* be an issue? I don't know.

Not that I think it's right to diagnose/prescribe myself (and please let me know if I shouldn't be asking







) - but how do I find out what cell salt is most appropriate for our situation (we're going on vacation, so I would like to have something with us, won't see the ND until we get back)
Like could I give him both calc phos, and calc flour once a day for ___ days?

When we see our ND again I will ask about the cell salts, b/c I've never heard of them before.

I appreciate your thoughts and input.

Good info about the air travel to, thank you.


----------



## barefoot mama (Apr 30, 2006)

Yikes. That is quite a high potency with extremely frequent repetition. Even as a constitutional, that amount of repetition is almost unheard of in that potency. As a specific for teeth, it's, well, just be careful with that. Watch for proving symptoms.


----------



## barefoot mama (Apr 30, 2006)

BTW, anything that doesn't feel right to you is worth questioning. Pay attention to that inner voice!

And you absolutely can prescribe for yourself-- for acutes anyway. There are several books you can pick up for that purpose. My favorite to start with is The Complete Homeopathy Handbook by Miranda Castro.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

that. Wow! That's many, many high doses. For classical prescribing or otherwise!

In terms of salts, in general those are taken without prescription by a practitioner and they don't follow the same rules as homeopathy *in the sense that* you often do take multiple salts at a time and when you take them it's generally several times a day.

There is plenty of free reading to be had on the salts online. You could start there!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

ordering cell salts

I'm trying to order cell salts from Washington Homeopathic.
I didn't realize that I would need to pick a potency, but it is not allowing me to continue with my order. Should I pick 6x? I didn't think cell salts had variable potencies. (is that how you make it plural?)


----------



## barefoot mama (Apr 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I am curious about your input on the calc carb. That in terms of the simillimum (which I don't think it has to be) vs. having some indications for it. That WOULD be potentized so it's a different ball game. Then you are talking energetic vs. nutritional.

)

I think I was tired and misreading or something last night.

So here are some more of my thoughts on the Calc carb.









It doesn't have to be the similimum in order to help. It could be a close-enough-icum, and it would be fairly effective, if we are talking about an acute case. If it was prescribed constitutionally and wasn't the similimum, it would still have to be pretty close, and it's action would be limited. It would likely lead to another remedy, which wouldn't be all bad, most likely-- zig zagging to a cure.


----------



## barefoot mama (Apr 30, 2006)

M2S: Yes, cell salts are always 6X.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Thank barefoot for weighing in. That's what I was trying to say in my first post where I was afraid of getting yelled at! Close-enough-i-cum is perfect.







:

Cell salts should always be 6X, but there are companies that sell different potencies of salts which I do NOT understand.


----------



## springmum (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barefoot mama* 
Yikes. That is quite a high potency with extremely frequent repetition. Even as a constitutional, that amount of repetition is almost unheard of in that potency. As a specific for teeth, it's, well, just be careful with that. Watch for proving symptoms.

as I'm learning more myself about homeopathy, that's what triggered the "hmmm?" She has always done dosing similar to that and I've never followed her directions, b/c it felt too much like popping "regular" pills. I think I will ask her about her methods next time we are in.

Now, I feel a little guilty, b/c I wanted to trust she knew what she was doing and I've given him 3 doses (won't give him anymore!) Is there anything I can do to help that?

I'm going to see if I can get the cell salts.

Thank your for sharing your opinions!


----------



## springmum (Aug 30, 2008)

Thank you Pat for this link I think I've figured out why she gave DS such a high remedy to take so frequently. (on the bottom of the page under dosage guidelines )


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmum* 
Thank you Pat for this link I think I've figured out why she gave DS such a high remedy to take so frequently. (on the bottom of the page under dosage guidelines )

Wait- but that only goes up to 200X. And you're dealing with 200C, right? I didn't know there was a 200X, so maybe that's a typo... but once a day sure seems like a lot for 200C!!!


----------



## springmum (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Wait- but that only goes up to 200X. And you're dealing with 200C, right? I didn't know there was a 200X, so maybe that's a typo... but once a day sure seems like a lot for 200C!!!

Very true...I didn't even notice that! I've never heard of "x" either, so I wonder if it's the same too.

If it is the same thing it does say that 200 should be given once a day.

I've stopped the daily dose for now, will give it once a week maybe, until I can see her when we are back from vacation so that I can understand more.

eta - Learning more


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok, I'm just so far behind with reading; but, 200*X* is NOT the same as 200*C*.

*I would NOT give 200C daily.* _Neveryoumindthere_ took that daily, times three days, and about put herself in the hospital, literally. But, she is doing amazingly now. But, daily, long term with 200*C* is not ok, imo. My understanding is that the eastern Indian dosing is heavy and hard like that. But, I would not take it that way, nor give it to my child that way.

200*X* is a totally different Dose. I don't understand the dosing frequency on it. PB will need to chime in about that.

200*C* is dosed _as needed_, not daily. And 'as needed' is like every 3-6 months, ime.

It sounds like a misunderstanding on the prescription dose.

Pat


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

No, a 200X is not the same as 200C. X is indicative of a decimal scale whereas C is indicative of a centesimal scale. (the difference is being diluted 1:10 vs 1:100) The C is more dilute and therefore a higher potency. It's a deeper action.

I think it is a good idea to have a dialogue with your homeopath so you feel comfortable with treatment. Lower potencies to tend to have a shorter duration of action so you may see those given more frequently. However when you are going as high as 200C *the way I see it* is that you are not allowing the remedy to work to it's fullest potential. Each time you give it the new dose is interrupting the previous dose, stopping it's action and starting up again. IN my training what that means is that it doesn't reach the depths it could if administered in a single dose.

Now, different practitioners have different styles so I'm not at all saying your practitioner is wrong....just that what she's doing doesn't seem to be classical. It's symptom based (which in and of itself isn't classical) and is employing the use of high potencies repetitively without evaluation in between-which is slightly unusual. But....she may have a different plan. I would just encourage communication. this is a relationship that needs to be built on trust. I know a few homeopaths that do some crazy arse prescribing, but have great luck! Perhaps this is what she has found works in her practice? Perhaps there was an indication that you are unaware of? I don't know. I would just hate for you to assume she's "wrong" and not engage in an attempt to clearly understand her methods.

If at that point you are unhappy-so be it. But give it a chance and keep the lines of communication open.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmum* 
eta - Learning more at this site don't know how accurate the source of info is, as I am just learning too

Some of their info made me twitch. There were also some inconsistencies I notices as I browsed. I dunno. Didn't seem like the best resource to me.

"DECIMAL - potency based on the ratio of 1 part substance to 10 parts dilution.
CENTESIMAL - potency based on the ratio of 1 part substance to 99 parts dilution.
MILLESIMAL - potency based on the ratio of 1 part substance to 1000 parts dilution."








One of these things is not like the other, one of these things just doesn't belong.


----------



## springmum (Aug 30, 2008)

I double checked the vial - it actually says "200 ch" so is "ch" the same as "c"?

I really want to be able to trust my ND b/c I think that is vital in helping our healing, but now I feel so conflicted








I will definitely have a dialogue with her though - thank you for your input PB

Thanks for chiming in about that site too PB, deleting it.....


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm sure our dear barefoot will chime in here too....she's been doing this longer than I.

CH is still the centesimal scale, it just refers to the method by which it was prepared. That denotes it was the "hahnemannian method." As far as anyone's concerned it's the same thing. You may also at times see CK....same scale different method. It doesn't affect the dosing or potency at all.

I understand it can feel frustrating....I would just communicate with your practitioner and listen to your gut. ND's tend to practice homeopathy differently than homeopaths. Not all, you understand, but most. Most ND's get the same amount of training their entire scholastic career in homeopathy that homeopaths get in the first 6 months so there is a different understanding, and therefore use of the modality. They study many many things, where homeopaths are extremely focused on a specific method. That could be the big difference here.

Just to be clear, there are ND's that develop a passion for homeopathy and go on to study that intensively and in depth. That's a different story. Just saying there are many people that use it, and in many different ways. So, it would be good to get more info on the reason behind the treatment.


----------



## springmum (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks again everyone - I'm learning so much.
I really appreciate it


----------



## barefoot mama (Apr 30, 2006)

I've not heard of that guy or that site before. It looks like he sells only x potencies? I just looked at it briefly, but I'm fairly certain I wouldn't trust the info there either.

Yes, an X is MUCH different than a C.

Not much more to add, PB covered everything nicely.







Bummer. I really felt like talking homeopathy!
















Don't be afraid to talk to your ND honestly springmum. You are the one paying the bill and we are talking about your health and your family's health, not theirs.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi all,
My son and I have just started a new constitutional remedy, and my 9 yr old is getting eaten like crazy by the bugs. I actually this morning was wondering whether he had chicken pox, but I think they really are bug bites, and they've been accummulating over the past few days. He has about 2o bites in one spot on his face and neck alone. Tons on his legs and around his waist too. He is so itchy.

What can I do to prevent and treat bug bites while on a remedy? I have some Bitecare Gel by Boiron that has echinacea, ledum, and calendula in a gel base. That seems to help a little bit. But what about keeping the bugs away in the first place? All the home remedies have essential oils that we are supposed to be avoiding.

Do you think that Avon Skin So Soft is okay? Woodland fragrance works pretty well, but I don't know if that counters the remedy or not.

He is so itchy, poor guy, because he practically lives outside right now.

Thanks!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I recently have been using cell salts for teeth - three different ones that were recommended here.

I am dissolving one of each in about 4 oz of water. I then give about a tablespoon to each of us, three times a day. All three of us have lactose/casein problems.

questions:
is that enough water and pellets?
I'm still concerned about lactose, should/can this be diluted more?
I'm hiding the tablespoon in fresh juice for me three year old, because he is suspicious of all supplements at the moment, even if it is just water on a spoon. Can you use juice in cell salts the same way you can with homeopathy remedies?
should I mix/hit the diluted salts each time? (I forget the homeopathic wording for that.)

My youngest has some bumps on his elbow. I am wondering if it is the cell salts, but am not sure yet.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Which salts are you using?

I can only give you *my* answer here. Firstly the dosage is really 4 tablets 3 to 4 times a day per person so in terms of substance you aren't getting enough based on what you are writing to see dramatic changes. However I do understand your concern with the lactose. You will have to see what your collective threshold is.

Secondly, homeopathics really shouldn't be placed in juice but I do understand that there are those that advocate this. That isn't my training but I would say it's better than nothing. That said the tissue salts aren't homeopathic and there's no real reason I can see that they wouldn't be fine in a carrier. Many people do like putting them in water, and I have had several people have great results doing just that.

Thirdly, no. You do not need to succuss them. They are not homeopathic. They are diluted, but not potentized. You can simply take them.

I wish I could help with the elbow action. I'm sorry! Those are my responses and the way I would handle them. Best of luck!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

We are using cal phos, silicea, cal fluor.
I just pendulum tested and cal phos and silica came back as strong "no" and cal fluor as a strong "yes".
We are going to be with my inlaws for three weeks starting this weekend. I think I am going to hold off using these until after. I don't want an added stress either to their bodies or my mind. It is stressful enough (although we do truly have a lovely time with them.)
Afterwards I think I will try the cal fluor by itself and really try. I know it will expose them to lactose, but fillings will expose them to much more.

I just got hair analysis back for both boys yesterday. They make the cutler counting rules, and show hypothyroid and AF, plus a couple of other things. I don't want to add any more to their load with tooth fillings.

I can get my oldest to do some oil pulling. I can't get my 3 year old to do anything. (although he will eat anything in an ice pop







)

My mind and heart kind of feels like they are exploding.

Do you think cal fluor will help on its own? What is the (very broad) timeline I need to be thinking about?

thanks so much PB and Barefoot mama. Being able to learn all of this is really empowering and comforting.


----------



## springmum (Aug 30, 2008)

I wanted to update that I got the cell salts. I picked up the calc phos, calc flour, silicea.
I was really torn about what to get - the spray with ethanol, or the lactose based tablets (DS is dairy intolerant) In the end I went with the spray, b/c he has reacted to very minute amounts of dairy in the past. It still seems a little weird to give him something containing ethanol though..
I am going to give him 1 spray of each 4x a day.

He is still at the stage that he just has white spots on his teeth, so I'm hoping that this will help them to go away quickly as I focus on his diet, oral routine as well.

I'm going to our ND next week, I feel a little more informed now, so that we can have a good discussion.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

hmmm... I didn't even know they had a spray! I bought some silica ages ago, but have never gotten up the courage to give any to DD since she's so sensitive to dairy. Maybe I will have to check out the sprays too! Keep us posted how those work for you.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Aaaah... never mind. After typing that I realized that the ethanol is probably made out of corn, so that would be just as bad for DD as lactose.


----------



## springmum (Aug 30, 2008)

You know, it was totally the lesser of two evils situation for me. Through muscle testing early on in DS's life, corn showed not good. I've never done a trial, just avoided to make things simple, & b/c there was a lot of mystery reactions (yeah like avoiding all corn products has been simple...not)

Dairy I saw clear reactions, so I guess I'm doing a trial of sorts. The need for keeping his teeth healthy is pushing this, and he's been doing fairly well lately so I should know pretty quickly if it's okay.

Sorry CS that both options are not good for you guys


----------



## lablover (Nov 11, 2005)

My DS tripped outside Tuesday evening and hit his head on the edge of the horizontal board going across our wood fence. He ended up needing 7 stitches on his forehead. I gave him a dose of arnica 30c on the way to urgent care and another before bed. Yesterday I gave him a dose in the morning and before bed. Today I did not see him before I left for work so he has not had anything today. I'm not sure if I should continue to give arnica (or another remedy) while the cut is healing. Should I continue for a few days? If so, how often should I dose? I'd like to try and minimize scarring.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I would only personally give it if he was in pain. If he is, have at it. Arnica isn't necessarily going to do a whole lot for scarring IME. What I would do (again....this is me) is use a calendula wash on the site and once it's starting to scab use tamanu oil to reduce scarring. I'd also make certain he was getting adequate zinc and vitamin E in his diet for cellular repair and regeneration.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi all,
Would hypnosis or deep relaxation states interfere with taking a homeopathic remedy?

I am doing a HypnoBirthing training right now and on the first day we did intro to hypnosis, and we just did these like really deep relaxation exercises, and I got very deeply into a meditative state, when suddenly I had this fear that doing that would interfere with my constitutional. Because it's like all energy work.

I just started my constitutional about a month ago and it has had some really positive effects.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

My answer would be no way. If anything it would benefit it. Or conversely, maybe you were able to go there because of it! But no, in my opinion there is no way it would interfere.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Phew! I don't know why but for some reason I started to panic about that. I actually go into that state fairly easily, and during one of the exercises I was already feeling fairly deep into it, and she started saying something like, "now I am going to start counting down and you will go deeper and deeper" and I suddenly had that worry, and I thought, whoa, I am already fairly deep into it. So, great! Now I can go back tomorrow and not worry about it. Thank you!


----------



## lablover (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks PB - he isn't in any pain so I won't give it to him again. I"ll follow your other suggestions.


----------



## luv2bamommy2 (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
Pat, the 1/2 dram vials... are the remedies liquid or solid? I feel silly asking, but I'll do it anyway.







And if you have any of their stuff on-hand, do you know anything about the sucrose/lactose issue for their stuff?

Yes, they use sucrose/lactose but I was assured there is not enough to cause a spike in the blood [a high] or to cause cavities, those were my 2 biggest issues. But just to be on the safe side, I spray Xylitol in my dd and ds's mouths 15 minutes before or after [sometimes I do both] taking a remedy.

The Xylitol inhibits any acids from sticking to their teeth and inhibits any spike in their blood.

An excellent website for education is *http://www.elixirs.com/study.cfm*.


----------



## luv2bamommy2 (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
I am looking for information regarding cell salts for tooth decay.

Whenever I look into my boys' mouths I feel panicked. I just keep on focusing on other health issues, ignoring this one. I am ready to try the cell salts and see if they help. I also just bought Cure Tooth Decay book. I just don't want to put any chemicals into their mouths, so I need to get this fixed.

thanks.

I am also going to start searching here for info, but was having a tough time making the search function work.


We, my mom and I, have been using cell salts for about 30 mos for teeth issue with my DS. We're using 6X now but started out with 30X. My son had severe ECC and his ped dentist was looking to do $3400 worth of work in his mouth.

Fortunately for my son, there was about a year wait for an operating room in our local hospital to become available to do the surgery, so my mom started researching on the web what we could do while waiting.

She visited *http://www.elixirs.com/study.cfm* and got lots of ideas, plus she bought a book titled Your Vital Child by Mark & Angela Stengler. On pages 222-224 they talk about cavities. In particular on p.224 they recommend Kreosotum 30C - for teeth that are crumbling and/or decay easily. Give 2 pellets twice daily for 1 month.

We did as recommended and the crumbling stopped.

Then we began using the cell salts used for bone and teeth health:

Calcerea Phos 30X
Calcerea Fluor 30X
Nat Phos 30X
Silica 30X

We used this dosage for a year 3 times daily. We, or my mom was told by a homeopath that this dosage would not harm my son. It didn't. At the end of the year we cut the dosage down to 6X, and he is still on that now only once a day.

Only we've added Mag phos 6X.

We also used then, and continue to use Xylitol. We make toothpaste [twice daily he uses it], and a rinse [2 to 3 times daily]. We buy Emerald Forest Xylitol candies [they have purple -Grape- and brown - Licorice, my son loves them]; and gum. We also use Xylitol spray and tooth wipes and his decay has been arrested; all the 16 or so cavities have remineralised.

We did have one tooth extracted [he fell braking the root, it developed an abscess we could not get rid of] and 1 tooth filled [it had been a large cavity and though it had been stopped, he kept getting food into it, so...]. But at the age of 4 he is cavity free, his teeth are strong and healthy!!

You can do it too...


----------



## Pattyla (Apr 18, 2004)

Just read this thread. Great discussion! I've learned a lot.

A little background and some questions.

Our family MD also does homeopathy (and some other stuff, anthroposophical medicine for one) We've been patients in the practice since before I was pg with my first dd. Some remedies are hits and others are misses. Thats ok. I don't usually go back right away for the misses. The big issue we are dealing with though is my and my DD's ADHD (also anxiety and other issues for her) We've been attempting to deal with DD's issues for a few years now (she is 5). He almost always gives high potencies (200c and 1m together) with instructions to stir in water and sip over several hours. DD's got a high potency about a month ago that seemed to make her worse, more anxious. Then we tried a different one just a few days ago and she is much, much worse. She is very independent natured and was insisting that I tell her each color to use while coloring (for example) And today at the dentist she was very nervous and anxious. She loves her dentist and usually talks about the visits in between them and asks when she gets to go back again. I asked our Dr on Friday when I had my other DD in for an issue and he was confident that her bad reaction would be followed by a good reaction (like a pendulum swing) and said that we just need to ride it out and see what comes. None of you here have mentioned a bad reaction followed by a good one. I wish I could find a local classical homeopath. I really think that might make a big difference for her but there aren't any in my city.

Another question. My old Chiro that I love likes to use combo hopeopathic remedies. I know our Dr does not like those. Any thoughts on them?

Can homeopathy work on food sensitivities? I've been thinking about giving my dd's sulphur because their sulphication seems to not be working and it is causing them to have issues with phenols. Actually my 1 year old was just put on low potency sulphur for her diaper rash.

Is there any reason to not use homeopathics for an acute condition while also using them more like a constitutional? In other words, should I avoid other homeopathics right now while I let this latest remedy play out? (it was calc carb btw)

Thanks!

I could make a long list of the things that have been helped so quickly and thoroughly by the homeopathy for our family. The more I experience it and use it the more I trust it and turn to it.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

That's great it's worked so well for you. I will say that it's normal to see things get worse before they get better and calc carb is notorious for the anxiety and fears. That isn't a suprising "worse" before the "better." I would avoid other remedies at this time though and allow this one to complete it's action. I would DEFINITELY not use an acute remedy to mellow this one out. There are sometimes ways to make it less difficult-but I would allow your practitioner to take the reigns on this one. He seems to be comfortable with this aggravation. IF you aren't I would encourage communication.

I am not a big fan of combo remedies. But hey, they get people interested in homeopathy!

I use acutes all the time with "constitutionals."

Homeopathy *can* work to mellow out food sensitivities, however it's almost always better to remove the triggers so homeopathy can create a healing space. I believe that ingestion of an allergen can often stop a remedy from completing it's action.

I'm not so sure about sulfur working to open sulfation pathways. There are a few companies though that have remedies to help with and support detox, but they aren't at all classical.

HTH!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pattyla* 
He almost always gives high potencies (200c and 1m together) with instructions to stir in water and sip over several hours. DD's got a high potency about a month ago that seemed to make her worse, more anxious. Then we tried a different one just a few days ago and she is much, much worse.

Hang on. Just re-read this. He has you put a 200C and 1M together in water and sip repeatedly over the course of a few hours?

Incidentally what was the previous remedy she aggravated on? The current is calc carb, yes? What was the potency and how was is given?


----------



## Pattyla (Apr 18, 2004)

That is how he almost always doses. Usually a high potency to take right away and sometimes (rarely) the same in a low potency to take as needed. I think for babies it is just the 200c but that could depend on the remedy. I just recently noticed the 1m. We get it in a small envelope.
Pulsitillia was what she took last time. She had taken it several times for colds at a point when her anxiety issues seemed much less so he was trying that as a remedy.

I'm realizing that she has responded really well to arsenicum album in the past but it hasn't addressed the full picture kwim? I wonder if that would help her though.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm so behind on this thread.







to all anyway.
I was just wondering, while trying to catch up, if anyone (barefoot?) has ever actually had to use/prescribe a remedy in the M range. How common is that? And I just have to ask, considering how my remedy effects me (not that I know the dosage or anything)... Just how DEEP do remedies go? I mean... Seriously shake you to the roots of your foundation in mind, body and spirit? That deep? And dare I ask what kind of dosage that kind of deep would be? And what kind of situation would require such a thing?







But then it would be different for everyone right?
Totally off topic question but hey. That's what I'm always good for,right?


----------



## barefoot mama (Apr 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
I'm so behind on this thread.







to all anyway.
I was just wondering, while trying to catch up, if anyone (barefoot?) has ever actually had to use/prescribe a remedy in the M range. How common is that? And I just have to ask, considering how my remedy effects me (not that I know the dosage or anything)... Just how DEEP do remedies go? I mean... Seriously shake you to the roots of your foundation in mind, body and spirit? That deep? And dare I ask what kind of dosage that kind of deep would be? And what kind of situation would require such a thing?







But then it would be different for everyone right?
Totally off topic question but hey. That's what I'm always good for,right?
















Sure, I use remedies 1M and above all the time. They have the ability to go much deeper than the lower potencies. I really like the LM series for many people, as well.

Homeopathy goes as deep as it needs to go.







Your Vital Force determines what healing needs to go on. The remedy is the tool. There is certainly a great amount of healing on a spiritual level when someone uses their appropriate constitutional remedy. I believe most all of us can use this sort of healing, but I'm biased that way, obviously.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Yup! Highest I've used is a 10M, though one of my kiddos was on a 50M at one point-not prescribed by me. 1M is certainly not an uncommon potency for classical prescribing-it's just not generally the first potency!


----------



## sprouthead (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this question, but hopefully someone can help me..

I've never seen a homeopath or ND (don't really have the funds to right now), but I was wondering if anyone knows of something simple I could do for my acne and DS's sleeping.. I have been trying food elimination and adding supplements for my acne, and sometimes it seems better and sometimes it seems worse, but there's no clear cut solution I've come across. I will continue to tamper with my diet and nutrients, but I'm wondering if homeopathy would be a good to try as well. As far as my son, I'm worried about his sleep. It takes him a long time to get to sleep at night, I haven't stumbled upon a good nightime routine for us. Again, i can keep trying, but I'm home alone with DS most of the time (DH works a lot), and I'm wondering if there's a remedy I can use that won't hurt him but may help me manage night time a little bit better. I think he's the kind of kid who just gets easily excitable and worked up and just has trouble slowing down and surrendering to sleep..

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## poetesss (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
I'm so behind on this thread.







to all anyway.
I was just wondering, while trying to catch up, if anyone (barefoot?) has ever actually had to use/prescribe a remedy in the M range. How common is that? And I just have to ask, considering how my remedy effects me (not that I know the dosage or anything)... Just how DEEP do remedies go? I mean... Seriously shake you to the roots of your foundation in mind, body and spirit? That deep? And dare I ask what kind of dosage that kind of deep would be? And what kind of situation would require such a thing?







But then it would be different for everyone right?
Totally off topic question but hey. That's what I'm always good for,right?
















I've been prescribed M and now recently LM potencies. I am loving the LM... I have never been this deeply affected by a remedy. I had got to a point where I felt like I was losing control of myself and the LM helped get me oh-so-gently back onto track. It went really deep, helped erase a lot of anger and resentment that had seemed to become a part of who I am.

Granted, it was for a chronic condition, not acute prescribing, so I hope I didn't carry this thread too far off base!


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sprouthead* 
I'm not sure if this is the right place for this question, but hopefully someone can help me..

I've never seen a homeopath or ND (don't really have the funds to right now), but I was wondering if anyone knows of something simple I could do for my acne and DS's sleeping.. I have been trying food elimination and adding supplements for my acne, and sometimes it seems better and sometimes it seems worse, but there's no clear cut solution I've come across. I will continue to tamper with my diet and nutrients, but I'm wondering if homeopathy would be a good to try as well. As far as my son, I'm worried about his sleep. It takes him a long time to get to sleep at night, I haven't stumbled upon a good nightime routine for us. Again, i can keep trying, but I'm home alone with DS most of the time (DH works a lot), and I'm wondering if there's a remedy I can use that won't hurt him but may help me manage night time a little bit better. I think he's the kind of kid who just gets easily excitable and worked up and just has trouble slowing down and surrendering to sleep..

Thanks for any help!!

I wonder if the acne issue might be related to gut healing that needs to take place? I think I have read that can be related to things like yeast and gut imbalances. Check out the allergy forum for all the detox discussions.

For your son, it sounds like flower essences might help.







Panserbjorne does FE consults, and she is awesome. I really think FE are great for that kind of thing. Rescue Remedy makes a Sleep version, that's a FE blend.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poetesss* 
I've been prescribed M and now recently LM potencies. I am loving the LM... I have never been this deeply affected by a remedy. I had got to a point where I felt like I was losing control of myself and the LM helped get me oh-so-gently back onto track. It went really deep, helped erase a lot of anger and resentment that had seemed to become a part of who I am.

Granted, it was for a chronic condition, not acute prescribing, so I hope I didn't carry this thread too far off base!

I am also taking an LM3 for my constitutional. Working very well.


----------



## poetesss (Mar 2, 2006)

I have an acute situation, and I am utterly useless at acute prescribing. I have never been successful at it and I can't afford a consult right now as I have my own chronic stuff going on that's draining funds.

So...

almost 3 y.o. ds has been having this mucousy cough since about Monday. It's slowly getting worse. It seems like it's coming from the chest and it is difficult at times for him to cough up the mucus. On and off low-grade fever, gets worse at night. The mucus makes it hard for him to sleep, and now, eat. He has always had an overactive gag reflex and so when he tries to eat, if a cough comes, he ends up gagging on the food. Right now he's even gagging without food, just the mucus itself is making him gag.

Any suggestions? I have the wash. homeopathics 100 remedy kit, I can go out and get some more if needed.

Oh and a side question... I would appreciate recommendations for a homeopath that has extensive experience with dealing with multiple sclerosis. Female, preferably, but a male will do as well. Thanks so much!


----------



## poetesss (Mar 2, 2006)

I seem to be a thread killer









does anyone have any ideas for remedies to try? my original question is in the post right above.


----------



## Pattyla (Apr 18, 2004)

I always use kali bi for colds or hylands c plus cold. But I'm not sure if that fits yours or not.

Kali Bi is for thick mucus, usually greenish I think.

Pulsitillia is what my girls usually get for their colds. They never gag on their mucus though. It is a common cold remedy though.

Chammomilla is another one for colds. I think that is for yellow mucus and really cranky, cant be put down one red cheek.

I'm looking in my family homeopathy book. When is the cough worse or better? Night day? cold warm? What kinds of things seem to make it better or worse? Any chance it is pertussis? (tis the season).


----------



## poetesss (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pattyla* 
I always use kali bi for colds or hylands c plus cold. But I'm not sure if that fits yours or not.

Kali Bi is for thick mucus, usually greenish I think.

Pulsitillia is what my girls usually get for their colds. They never gag on their mucus though. It is a common cold remedy though.

Chammomilla is another one for colds. I think that is for yellow mucus and really cranky, cant be put down one red cheek.

I'm looking in my family homeopathy book. When is the cough worse or better? Night day? cold warm? What kinds of things seem to make it better or worse? Any chance it is pertussis? (tis the season).

As far as I understand (from what my homeopath told me one time) Kali Bi is more for sinuses rather than congestion coming from the chest, so I didn't try it. Not sure if it's pertussis, there's no whooping per se. Of course it could be a mild case, too. He's not fully vaxed against it (got only 1, maybe 2 DTaP, can't remember). Night and day seem equally bad, although I did give the barest minimum dose of dimetapp at night (I know, I know, not recommended, it's bad stuff, but a kid and mom's gotta sleep!).

I'm trying Nux Vomica right now, we'll see how that goes. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Pattyla (Apr 18, 2004)

rattling cough from chest, which sounds full of phlegm, child too weak to clear phlegm, very pale, blue around lips, feels he or she must sit up or suffocate Antimonium Tart. 6c

My understanding is that pertussis starts like any cold but over time progresses to the whooping point. Adults usually don't whoop. Abx will stop contagen but may actually lengthen the course of the disease for those already sick.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I wouldn't do kali b. Ant tart seems like a great choice. I have also in the past used ipecac (homeopathic) with success when coughing ends in gagging.


----------



## poetesss (Mar 2, 2006)

oh boy, I can't believe I forgot about Ant Tart, I used it a few months ago at the advice of my homeopath when dd had bronchiolitis. Thanks for your help, I will see how that goes and maybe try ipecac if the gagging still persists.


----------



## Pattyla (Apr 18, 2004)

Anyone around to help out?

My 17 month old DD has had a slight cough. Nothing that worried me. No other symptoms. Well tonight she got to coughing and threw up her whole stomach contents which included some food from lunch (5 hours ago). She is acting fine but I'm expecting a repeat since I've never known her to puke only once. I'm trying to look in my homeopathic book but can't really find anything about coughing till puking that isn't pertussis. She really doesn't seem sick at all so I don't think it is pertussis.

Thoughts? Remedies? Ipecac?


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Bumping.

Pat


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Anyone up? We need quick help! My friend has the worst headache of her life. Symptoms:

Symptoms are:
Nauesous. Moving around makes the nausea worse, but moving makes the headache somehow better.
Pain is over her eyes, unbearable. Crying, emotional, doesn't know exactly what she wants. Came on suddenly and violently. Feels like she is going to throw up. Sensitive to light. Pain above eyes, on sides of eyes, and on forehead. Doesn't want to open her eyes.

Gave one dose of aconite 30C just now. Any suggestions or help?


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

I wondered if maybe she has the flu, but she says her mother gets these headaches, and she has only had one like this in her whole life. Really feels like she is going to throw up now. No improvement from the aconite yet.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Consider the whole picture: fever?, lethargy? thirst? color? diarrhea? discomfort? blood? projectile? voiding? etc.

Here are some homeopathic alternatives for nausea/vomiting features:
http://www.homeopathiccentre.com.au/a_nausea.htm
http://www.hpathy.com/diseases/vomit...tment-cure.asp
http://books.google.com/books?id=NXI...um=8&ct=result
http://www.geocities.com/indianhomeo.../vomiting.html

More related to migraines: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...s#post12624558

Pat


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi guys,
We are taking our constitutional homeopathic remedies and experiencing good results. But now my dog has FLEAS and I need to do something about this today. In the past I have had success using just lavender oil and orange essential oils, but we need to avoid those because of the remedy.

I don't want to use Advantage, because I hate using pesticides and I don't want to use this stuff in my house or on my pet. BUT, I don't know what else to do.

Any suggestions??
Thanks!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

We ended up doing the Advantage after I about lost my mind trying _diatomaceous earth_, organic sprays, citrus, yada yada. You can use a much smaller dose than prescribed, I've learned. Basically, one drop on nape and hind, per cat/dog monthly, rather than a whole vial. Maybe a larger drop on a dog. We just have cats.

Pat


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
We ended up doing the Advantage after I about lost my mind trying _diatomaceous earth_, organic sprays, citrus, yada yada. You can use a much smaller dose than prescribed, I've learned. Basically, one drop on nape and hind, per cat/dog monthly, rather than a whole vial. Maybe a larger drop on a dog. We just have cats.
Pat

Sorry for dragging OT but...
I have to ask... Did the fleas get into your carpet and stuff at all? Did the DE or the sprays or anything help with that? Because I have fleas too. They're living in my couch and eating youngest DS and I every night.

ETA: We've managed to keep the cat out for like 2 weeks now and we still have them in our couch (it's not our cat). *sigh*


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Nothing helped after months of natural attempts, including steam cleaning the carpet with citrus. I succumbed to using that mainstream spray with Pyrethrins in ds's playroom on the borders of the carpet at the wall. And vaccuumed frequently to encourage the eggs to hatch. And the cats were treated and so the fleas were attracted to the cat. Eventually, all fleas and eggs died. We tried to avoid playing directly on the carpet for months and months. At least he was about 5, not a crawling infant/toddler. I was totally freaked out about the flea bites and about the flea treatment. I didn't want to flea bomb the whole house though.

We did not use the playroom for several weeks after the initial treatment. And did not eat in the playroom for about a year.

They put pyrethrin in drinking water. http://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/toxprofiles/phs155.html

Not that that helped me to feel better as it is a neurotoxin! Pyrethrins are natural extracts made from flowers of chrysanthemum plants. http://www.peteducation.com/article....2+1588&aid=598 (hemlock comes from plants too, lol)

Changing to a grain-free pet food helped, I believe.

Pat


----------



## Sotevenn (Jan 4, 2007)

Nevermind... after days of weird pain, I woke up this morning feeling just fine. Who knows what that was all about!


----------



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

Oh, yay, I'm glad to find this thread! We love homeopathics in our home!







:

I have an acute situation going on right now with my 21 m/o. He started a fever last night, in the 99s, and it continued overnight and this morning, getting up to 104.5. I finally gave in and gave him Tylenol at noon, because even the natural health sources that I looked into said that a fever over 104.5 was a cause for concern and possible fever reduction.

His symptoms are mild lethargy, and hot, hot skin. Every once in a while, he twitches or shakes for a second or two, but there hasn't been any constant shivering from the fever. He says that he hurts, but I really can't nail down where. Sometimes he says that his toe hurts. Other than that, he has no signs of stomach/respiratory/etc. issues.

I have Homeopathy for Pregnancy, Birth, and Your Baby's First Year by Miranda Castro. DS doesn't fall into any of those categories, but I figured that the reference information was still valid for him. In looking at all of the homeopathics that are for fevers, I had a really hard time finding one that really seemed to be for his symptoms. I finally checked out the repertory section, instead of the materia medicas, and I was able to narrow it down to Opium, Antimodium Tartaricum, and Apis Mellifica.

My mother is a saint, and she went to the HFS for me (also to pick up a whole chicken to make into soup, and some OJ for taking GSE). They didn't have Opium. She was able to get the other two. I don't know if his fever will come back, but if it does, I'm planning to try to alternate the homeopathics and see how it goes.

Here's my question (sorry for all of the rambling above; I'm a verbal processor)- none of the symptoms indicated on the labels are fever. I know that the labels for homeopathics aren't always complete, and usually just list the most common uses for them, but since I only have this one hard-copy source for reference, I'd like to get some reassurance from others here that I'm not giving my son unnecessary medicine.

Oh, and FWIW, I did give him Temp Assure at 5am, but it didn't bring his fever down. Of course, I later saw that the bottle was past it's best-by date, so that could have something to do with it. Duh!

ETA: Oh gosh, my brain must be really fried! I looked at Belladonna when I first opened the book, but for some reason, I didn't think it was the right one. Now that I look at it again, it was probably the perfect one.














:


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

A dumb question but...
Is homeopathy okay for a 3 mo? Marius started teething HARD three nights ago. He's fine all day, other than drooling all over everything and everyone and chewing on anything he can get in his mouth, but then he's fussy most of the evening and wanting to nurse from about 2am to 6am (although part of that may be a growth spurt).
If the answer to the first is yes, what would you suggest trying (or where would I go to get a clue as to what may be appropriate) and how do you administer to an infant?


----------



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
A dumb question but...
Is homeopathy okay for a 3 mo? Marius started teething HARD three nights ago. He's fine all day, other than drooling all over everything and everyone and chewing on anything he can get in his mouth, but then he's fussy most of the evening and wanting to nurse from about 2am to 6am (although part of that may be a growth spurt).
If the answer to the first is yes, what would you suggest trying (or where would I go to get a clue as to what may be appropriate) and how do you administer to an infant?

Fun! Mine were teething that early too. We used Hyland's teething tablets at that age. They dissolve quickly in their mouths. You can also use the single ingredient formulas that are for teething. One is chamomilla, but I don't remember what the other is.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rikki Jean* 
I have an acute situation going on right now with my 21 m/o. He started a fever last night, in the 99s, and it continued overnight and this morning, getting up to 104.5.

104 degrees or miserable are my indicators to start *homeopathics*. We don't do Tylenol or Motrin.

Here are some homeopathic options for fever, if it gets very high.

I'd use the Belladonna and other homeopathic antipyretics for fevers:
http://www.drfeder.com/children/homeopathy-fever.htm

http://www.articlesbase.com/alternat...hy-537017.html
http://www.1-800homeopathy.com/topic...u&sub=flufever
http://www.holisticonline.com/remedi...s-for-cold.htm
http://www.locateadoc.com/articles/5...nd-flu-93.html
http://www.hpathy.com/papersnew/letzel-fever.asp
http://www.hpathy.com/diseases/fever-symptoms-treatment-cure.asp

****Here is an article called* *"Fevers In Children, A Blessing in Disguise". I read it first printed in Mothering Magazine. It discusses the dangers of fever reducers. ***
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2000/12/17/fever-part-one.aspx*

Definitely homeopathic alternatives could help. Match the symptoms.
Here is a list of possibilities.
http://www.vitaminevi.com/Homeo/Chicken_Pox_hm.htm
http://www.truestarhealth.com/Notes/2210004.html
http://www.herbs2000.com/disorders/chickenpox.htm
http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/v...ter-000080.htm
http://renuscorner.wordpress.com/200...r-chicken-pox/

We do homeopathic remedies for any acute issues. Consider his whole picture: fever?, lethargy? thirst? color? diarrhea? discomfort? blood? projectile? voiding? etc.

Here are some homeopathic alternatives:
http://www.homeopathiccentre.com.au/a_nausea.htm
http://www.hpathy.com/diseases/vomit...tment-cure.asp
http://books.google.com/books?id=NXI...um=8&ct=result
http://www.geocities.com/indianhomeo.../vomiting.html

*And some Epsom salt baths for the detox effect.*

Mild Fever in 5.5 month old

Fever- no medication approach

103 fever in 6.5 month old WWYD?

*Help with 10mo old ear infection please!*

How can I get rid of ear infection w/o antibiotics?

PLEASE suggest herbal alternative to ABX!!!!

What natural treatments do you use to deal with the flu?

What would you do to prevent and how would you treat pertussis in an infant/child?

Those threads have a lot of herbal, homeopathic, and holistic alternatives to support the body to heal itself.

Pat


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
A dumb question but...
Is homeopathy okay for a 3 mo? Marius started teething HARD three nights ago. He's fine all day, other than drooling all over everything and everyone and chewing on anything he can get in his mouth, but then he's fussy most of the evening and wanting to nurse from about 2am to 6am (although part of that may be a growth spurt).
If the answer to the first is yes, what would you suggest trying (or where would I go to get a clue as to what may be appropriate) and how do you administer to an infant?

Hey friend. I used homeopathy from birth with my kiddos. I administer orally. If you can talk more about Marius' experience it can be easier to nail it down. Here's a slight rundown of some common remedies which is by no means complete but may help:
If he's irritable, fussy, with one cheek red and the other pale and in a lot of pain chamomilla is a good choice. These kids tend to have trouble around 10-12 pm, usually over by 2 am. They are also sweaty kids when they are in bed.
If he's whiny and clingy and just wants to be held pulsatilla may be a better choice.
If he's feverish, flushed and his gums are inflamed and red, belladonna. Calc phos is a great remedy for difficult dentition. I would think of it when teething was happening later, or if there was a lot of vomiting. It also has "feeble digestion."
Coffea cruda has wakefulness starting at 2 or 3 am and tossing and turning thereafter. These babies, like chamomilla are irritable and sensitive to pain.

There isn't a "teething" remedy but there are usuals for teething. So basically just see what seems to fit his overall picture. You may not see him in any of these descriptions either (though I'm thinking coffea!) and in that case just post back. You can also try a combo remedy-the only problem there is that it's a lactose base and I can't recall if ya'll have dairy issues.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
104 degrees or miserable are my indicators to start *homeopathics*. We don't do Tylenol or Motrin.


Ditto to that. Though I understand it can be scary! It can be hard to make that call yourself when the babe is so little. I've been using homeopathy since before I had kids so luckily I had a doctor I could call when things got dicey. By my third kiddo I no longer needed to make calls. I understood what to look for, what to do and how fast and effective the remedies were when they were chosen correctly. I think it takes time to get there, you know? don't beat yourself up for using OTC meds. Hopefully though next time you'll have a good idea of what to try. And in a pinch with a fever that high even if belladona isn't the remedy that is homeopathic to the case it can often buy time. It was a good catch that you DID make!

You can ignore the labels. They have to write something and what's on the label is true....but it's a teeny weeny tiny little itty bitty part of the picture. You are way better off with a good book or two. I have been using homeopathy as my primary form of medicine for over a decade and I couldnt' tell you what's on ANY of the tubes! However once you know the remedies they make sense in the context of the situation many times.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Hey friend. I used homeopathy from birth with my kiddos. I administer orally. If you can talk more about Marius' experience it can be easier to nail it down. Here's a slight rundown of some common remedies which is by no means complete but may help:
If he's irritable, fussy, with one cheek red and the other pale and in a lot of pain chamomilla is a good choice. These kids tend to have trouble around 10-12 pm, usually over by 2 am. They are also sweaty kids when they are in bed.
If he's whiny and clingy and just wants to be held pulsatilla may be a better choice.
If he's feverish, flushed and his gums are inflamed and red, belladonna. Calc phos is a great remedy for difficult dentition. I would think of it when teething was happening later, or if there was a lot of vomiting. It also has "feeble digestion."
Coffea cruda has wakefulness starting at 2 or 3 am and tossing and turning thereafter. These babies, like chamomilla are irritable and sensitive to pain.

There isn't a "teething" remedy but there are usuals for teething. So basically just see what seems to fit his overall picture. You may not see him in any of these descriptions either (though I'm thinking coffea!) and in that case just post back. You can also try a combo remedy-the only problem there is that it's a lactose base and I can't recall if ya'll have dairy issues.









I'm thinking pulsatilla may be on order, for the most part. He's happy as a pea in a pod so long as he's held (and maybe walked) but the second he's put down, he's awake again and UNHAPPY, chewing and rooting. This lasts from about 6pm to 9pm then he sleeps until 12am, nurses and sleeps until 2am when he won't sleep unless he's held. And I know it's not just hunger because he gets mad if he actually nurses and gets a let down (well, he's been eating just fine, but after he's had his normal "meal") and is just as content with DH carrying him as with me (of course, it's usually me anyway but..







).
We do have dairy issues, though I'm not sure if *he* does or just myself and DS1... Still haven't given a significant amount to DS2 to figure out if he does either, though it wouldn't surprise me. DH also has dairy issues so... I would put money on it being very likely.
So, I think I'll grab pulsatilla and coffea as a back-up in case the pulsatilla doesn't work. I'm so tired.















PB Thanks so much!


----------



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
104 degrees or miserable are my indicators to start *homeopathics*. We don't do Tylenol or Motrin.

Thanks for the links! I had read some of those threads, but I wasn't finding what I needed. I HATE doing Tylenol, and don't even own Motrin...the Tylenol was a last resort for me, as it was at 104.5 and not getting better, and I didn't have any homeopathics on hand that would have treated the fever. It's not something that I use regularly. In four years of parenting, I've probably used it three times, which might be a lot to some, but it doesn't seem like a lot to me, since it's something that I got as a child every.single.time I had a fever. I still don't like that I've ever had to use it, but that's the way the cookie crumbles, I guess.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Ditto to that. Though I understand it can be scary! It can be hard to make that call yourself when the babe is so little. I've been using homeopathy since before I had kids so luckily I had a doctor I could call when things got dicey. By my third kiddo I no longer needed to make calls. I understood what to look for, what to do and how fast and effective the remedies were when they were chosen correctly. I think it takes time to get there, you know? don't beat yourself up for using OTC meds. Hopefully though next time you'll have a good idea of what to try. And in a pinch with a fever that high even if belladona isn't the remedy that is homeopathic to the case it can often buy time. It was a good catch that you DID make!

You can ignore the labels. They have to write something and what's on the label is true....but it's a teeny weeny tiny little itty bitty part of the picture. You are way better off with a good book or two. I have been using homeopathy as my primary form of medicine for over a decade and I couldnt' tell you what's on ANY of the tubes! However once you know the remedies they make sense in the context of the situation many times.

Yeah, I'm hoping that we can eventually get to the point where we're seeing a naturopath or homeopath. Right now, all we can afford is our chiro, and that's it. I am constantly wishing that I had another doctor to consult about this stuff!

It's good to know that I'm okay to ignore the labels. That was my feeling too, but then I started second guessing myself.









In the end, I didn't end up needing any of them. The fever only got back up to 102ish, and then went away on it's own for good. I'll be keeping the ones that I got around anyway, and I'll make sure to add Belladonna to my stash.









Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello everyone!

I've had some really awesome thing happening with me with regards to acute homeopathy. I don't have time to write now, but hope to add it in later tonight.

My question is about preventative homeopathy. My son's homeschooling center has kids with pink eye. I've kept him out the past two sessions. I just feel too lazy to deal with pink eye, plus I do childcare and if my boys get pink eye, I won't be able to watch those kids.
So do you think I could use homeopathy preventatively for pink eye? They are six hour sessions, with many opportunities for contagion.
If so, what would the recommended remedy be? I looked at pink eye in my book and there were so many choices, and I know that you pick your remedy depending on symptoms so I'm not sure if this will work.
ideas?

fyi: I am still nursing my 3.5 year old, but I have no milk that I can pump or manually remove from my breast, so I can't use that as a healer.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Personally, I probably would not use homeopathy preventatively for something like that. I know there are some times when there can be what I think is called a "genus epidemicus" that works for most people during an epidemic, but some homeopaths think that is not the ideal way to use it. It has been used that way though. I think even Hahnemann used belladonna prophylactically for scarlet fever, but even different areas required different remedies. Here's a link:

http://www.wholehealthnow.com/homeopathy_pro/wt10.html

I used homeopathy for pinkeye once before, and the remedies were pretty specific depending on certain characteristics, so I think it would be pretty hard to determine what is appropriate, how long to give it, etc. I personally would just keep him home until it passes if you don't think you can handle the possibility of getting pinkeye right now. It is very contagious, but you could also just use super-conscientious hand-washing and up things like immune support, vitamin C, etc.

I have also used colloidal silver in the eyes for it.

Good luck!


----------



## kppy (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm pretty sure this is an awesome thread but I have no time to read thru it all- yet! I really need some help tho and appreciate any advice/info you may have.

I read a post today somewhere on this site(but I don't think it was posted today?) that mentioned using homeopathy for bronchial spasms that came on the tail end of H1N1 flu. My 16 yo is over the worst (fever gone ect) but has a cough (bronchial spasm) and was given an albuterol inhaler that neither my daughter or myself want her to use.

I started her on Phos and am waiting to see what it does but I don't see any real improvements yet. She had several remedies along the way during her flu this week with pyrogen helping the most with the horrid fever. I've never been so overwhelmed and scared!!

Sorry if I'm not making sense or if this isn't the right place for my post! I'm really tired but would be happy to supply more info. or re-post this elsewhere.
Thanks!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey there! Maybe you could write a bit about why you selected phosphorous? What made you decide on it? How long has she been taking it?

And yes, this is a great place to talk it through!


----------



## kppy (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks PB. I gave her 2 doses (30c) of phos. yesterday. I chose it based on her complaints of "discomfort" when she breathed in deeply. No pain, just a "constricted" or "tight" feeling in her chest. Discomfort is around (under) her sternum. She was drinking a lot of ice water. Not much info I know but the poor kid was quite "done" with my continuous questions over the course of 5 days!

I haven't seen any real improvement from the phos so I haven't continued. With the dx of "bronchial spasms", a for sure on the H1N1 flu and a couple new symptoms (or ones that she's actually sharing with me!) I need to take another look.

New info (might not be new but it's new to me): she gets a bit dizzy and sweaty when taking deep breaths (ie for the doc when listening to her lungs) not much appetite or energy (not surprised) no thirst today, stuffed up nose, no fever, sense of smell and taste diminished, unrefreshing sleep- she's tired after waking.

Same symptoms as yesterday: cough with constricted feeling in chest particularily under the sternum, some wheezing (on exhale)

She has an arrythmia (ventricular bigeminy) an extra heartbeat every other beat. dxed 2 years ago and benign. She's an athlete and plays competative sports and runs. The arrythmia goes away when she runs full tilt. Very bizarre but according to the pediatric cardiologist, safe.

Okay, my brain feels fried and I'm pretty sure I have left a ton out including coherant sentences! I appreciate the help and feel free to ask for clarification or more info.

I'm really hoping my other two don't get it but that's probably not realistic








Thanks again.
K


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

can we talk about headaches?
I've always had problems with headaches, and although they have decreased they are still a problem at least once a month. My last hold out for allopathic mess is for headaches.
I've had this one for about 24 hours.
I've tried a gemstone with little relief.
I'm currently trying Bryonia because of a small yes on my pendulum. I'm still in pain.
I know headaches can be tricky.
I'm not even sure what to look for in terms of symptoms/onset or I don't know.

I could use some guidance


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I'd start with the quality of the pain, location, and what makes it worse or better.

If it happens monthly it may have a hormonal component too, which you wouldn't necessarily address acutely unless it was a female type remedy (pulsatilla, lachesis, sepia etc.)


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

That's interesting that you asked about headaches, I was just coming to ask here too. My ds (age 10) has never ever complained of a headache ever in his life. But he has one tonight, keeping him from falling asleep easily. It is on the left side, very close to his eye, and he describes the pain as going in from there, pressure. It also comes down in front of the eye to the front of the face, just beneath the eye. He says it feels kind of dizzy too. He didn't say *he* felt dizzy, just described the pain as being "dizzy". So I'm not sure exactly what that means. He says it makes him feel weird, "like I'm waiting for a train to arrive". The pain seems to be significant, with mostly pressure. I think he may be asleep now. I know he is overtired, as he has stayed up late watching the World Series with DH every night. Slept in some, but probably not quite enough to make up for the lost sleep.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

ETA: I am hesitant to use a remedy on him, because the remedy he took from hte homeopath is having a significant positive effect.

Also, I gave him magnesium today, for the first time in a long time. Because he was really hyper and distracted and he needed to focus for something. But that was hours ago, like about 12 noon, and this started 10 hours later.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

then I would ask the homeopath so you don't have to worry about antidoting. You could try cell salts (mag phos) or flower essences if that felt better to you. The magnesium was a great bet. I would also, if I were able have him visit the chiropractor. Adjustments can be wonderful. You can also use a compress on his neck, if he's willing. I love doing castor oil packs for headaches when there is a decrease in the flow of spinal fluid and things feel stuck, or if there is some dural torque.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I love doing castor oil packs for headaches when there is a decrease in the flow of spinal fluid and things feel stuck, or if there is some dural torque.

Thanks, PB! Where do you put the castor oil pack? On the neck?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I do, yes.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

My six year old woke up with croup tonight. Maybe I'm not giving it enough time, but nothing seems to be working.
What I don't understand is that my pendulum keeps on changing the remedy. First spongia, then aconite and finally belladona. Is this possible? Or am I clouding the response?
If it gets any worse we are going to the hospital.
I feel scared.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

they all have rubrics for croup. They may have been needed in succession. Aconite is generally given at the onset and can be followed with either. It is *possible* that aconite given once (for the fear and rapid onset maybe?) would be followed by belladonna or spongia.

Generally classical homeopaths don't like to alternate remedies. HOWEVER I have absolutely seen in practice that it can allow you to dose more frequently without provings. In this case though I think it's more of an open the case with one and move to the next. Don't forget too that it is common (and was done this way commonly back in the day) to change remedies frequently as the patient moved through different states. Homeopaths used to sit at the bedside and dose every half hour or so. Don't be afraid to follow symptoms and change the remedy as needed.

Spongia and belladonna are both dry, spasmodic coughs that are worse at night. They are two I wouldn't think to alternate because they are very similar. If one was a dry cough and one was wet and he was moving between them that would be different. How did you ask the question? Because they'd both probably be good choices, but my guess is if you asked if one was better than the other you'd get a clearer answer.

How is he now? How are you?


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

He is better. It turned out to be bella to turn him around, and he ended up needing it every hour maybe. I was considering going to the er before it started working.

So this is what I think happened.

I tested spongia, which is his go-to breathing remedy. Nothing else was giving me a positive.
It didn't help either at all or much.
Then aconite, which seemed to be the same.
Then belladonna. He continued to test positive for spongia the entire time, I wonder if it was tipping off his regular lung stuff? I'm not sure. Or maybe it is related to what you wrote. Spongia was close to Bella, but not necessarily the best choice.

It makes sense that aconite would start it.

Poor little boy. It is scary not being able to breath. He is sleeping with dad now.

I'm still feeling rattled. I'm surprised that a 6.5 year old is still having croup. Last time he had croup his lips started turning a bit blue. I didn't make the right decision. I should have called an ambulance. Instead we drove manically to the er. Well actually it turned out it might have been the right decision because by the time we got to the er, the cold night air calmed his airways down.

What else can I do to help him? I was thinking a castor oil pack? How about wet sock therapy? The second night is often worse, so I'm a little worried, but I've never used remedies before, so we'll see.

It is not unusual for my pendulum to give me two in a row. I've been meaning to talk about this, but am too tired now. Will bring it up another time.

thank you it is a great comfort to have this thread.
I think I need to take some RR now, and maybe a good cry.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Mama, I'll come back in a bit with more info but right now YOU need aconite as well. Don't discount the fear and trauma for yourself in this situation. Much love.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
they all have rubrics for croup. They may have been needed in succession. Aconite is generally given at the onset and can be followed with either. It is *possible* that aconite given once (for the fear and rapid onset maybe?) would be followed by belladonna or spongia.

Generally classical homeopaths don't like to alternate remedies. HOWEVER I have absolutely seen in practice that it can allow you to dose more frequently without provings. In this case though I think it's more of an open the case with one and move to the next. Don't forget too that it is common (and was done this way commonly back in the day) to change remedies frequently as the patient moved through different states. *Homeopaths used to sit at the bedside and dose every half hour or so.* Don't be afraid to follow symptoms and change the remedy as needed.

Spongia and belladonna are both dry, spasmodic coughs that are worse at night. They are two I wouldn't think to alternate because they are very similar. If one was a dry cough and one was wet and he was moving between them that would be different. How did you ask the question? Because they'd both probably be good choices, but my guess is if you asked if one was better than the other you'd get a clearer answer.

How is he now? How are you?

Sorry, just had to comment on this.
This totally makes me wonder about my pediatrician (as in the ped I had as a child), who's an MD. He's old school. Still does house calls.

Anyway, I remember gran talking about him coming to the house with his little black bag and sitting through illnesses with my mom (yes, he's been practicing that long)... And I seem to remember him telling me not to discount homeopathy for DS1... Something along the lines of "In the old days, I'd have told you to give him <can't remember what remedy> for that. Now, I could give you <medication>."
He's also the one who came to see me when I had the only tick bite I remember. And I seem to remember my gran giving me "sugar pills" for the tick bite...
Just thought it was interesting.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
He is better. It turned out to be bella to turn him around, and he ended up needing it every hour maybe. I was considering going to the er before it started working.

So this is what I think happened.

I tested spongia, which is his go-to breathing remedy. Nothing else was giving me a positive.
It didn't help either at all or much.
Then aconite, which seemed to be the same.
Then belladonna. He continued to test positive for spongia the entire time, I wonder if it was tipping off his regular lung stuff? I'm not sure. Or maybe it is related to what you wrote. Spongia was close to Bella, but not necessarily the best choice.

It makes sense that aconite would start it.

Poor little boy. It is scary not being able to breath. He is sleeping with dad now.

I'm still feeling rattled. I'm surprised that a 6.5 year old is still having croup. Last time he had croup his lips started turning a bit blue. I didn't make the right decision. I should have called an ambulance. Instead we drove manically to the er. Well actually it turned out it might have been the right decision because by the time we got to the er, the cold night air calmed his airways down.

What else can I do to help him? I was thinking a castor oil pack? How about wet sock therapy? The second night is often worse, so I'm a little worried, but I've never used remedies before, so we'll see.

It is not unusual for my pendulum to give me two in a row. I've been meaning to talk about this, but am too tired now. Will bring it up another time.

thank you it is a great comfort to have this thread.
I think I need to take some RR now, and maybe a good cry.









M2S


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

thanks JR.

What a cool memory about your doctor. It's too bad those kind aren't around anymore.

We call them "sugar medicine".


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

They are few and far between to be sure. My doc growing up still did house calls. Same deal too, he was my parent's doctor when they were little (they met in high school!) His appointments always lasted an hour. You went into his office fully clothed for the first 45 minutes to chat. Then the check up in the exam room for about 15 minutes where he would focus on anything you had expressed concern for. It was very dignified. You didn't have to wait in a cold exam room in a gown. You were on his level in a cushy armchair hanging out talking about life. Not just physical aches and pains.

Anyway, M2S, a castor oil pack would be great. I would put some rosemary EO in it, or just boil rosemary and let him inhale it as well. If it were my kid I would give aconite again at the onset and start with belladonna afterwards since it fits and seemed to work. However I may consider dosing more frequently if it were needed.

Calming vibes to both of you!

JR...very cool about your doc!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello everyone. I wanted to report in about how last night went with croup.

Yesterday evening he started to sound a little congested and "throaty". Before bed, I had him breathe in rosemary steam and then did a caster oil pack. He really liked the caster oil pack. While he was "packing", I sat down and thought about a remedy for him. Aconite and bella were both "no's". I decided to look at cold remedies, thinking if I could control the cold it might help with the croup. Using my cheat sheet, I was guided to Gelsemium. I flipped over the cheat sheet to the brief description and it said "lethargy, flu, nervous anticipation of events." I teared up. Of course he was scared about the night. He knows how croup goes. This was an important lesson for me. I can use remedies to help with emotional issues. (Yesterday, I felt some interesting shifting in myself with aconite.)
Aconite and Bella were still no's. I cleaned up his skin and he cough a loose rattling cough and was physically unsettled. I thought again and Hepar sulph came up. He immediately become still and stopped coughing. Throughout the night I gave him Hepar sulph. The night went fairly well. He developed a mild fever, and I with his remedy.
As expected, because of the way croup presents itself, he is doing better this morning.
He tested positive for antimonium t for his cough this morning, and more gelsemium. I am switching back and forth.

One question I have is what should the frequency be when you are using two different remedies?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

oh, goodness yes! I had to take my son to the dentist the other day (routine) and I am *terrified* of dentists. I mixed a flower remedy and put argentum nitricum and gelsemium into it (for anticipatory anxiety) and it helped me through even though I started into a panic attack. The have wonderful emotional applications!

Look at you go, mama. You really do have an affinity for homeopathy as well as a gift. I'm very impressed.

As far as frequency I still dose as needed. I don't ever do a routine unless it's something like arnica after a traumatic event. Even then the "routine" portion is only for the first few doses.

The nice thing about alternating is that it gives you more flexibility. So I would just watch the situation and apply remedies as needed.

I'm just terribly impressed also that even though the second night is often worse, you moved through it without any panic. Sounds like you were seeing results and gaining confidence!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

thank you Elisabeth, that means a lot to me.

My next job is to work on my DH. He always become a total mean grump in the fall. Last night, during my epiphany, I realized I could work on him. Ignatia popped up. So we'll see if it works.

It terms of my own panic, I didn't mention that I also tested strongly for gels, so I took it also. I think that helped me too. Yesterday was an off day for me. Not much got done, the kids were a bit ignored. The stress was hard. Often during times of crisis I think "who in the world thought I could do this? I can't be the one making these decisions!" I frequently don't have those thoughts with homeopathy. I feel empowered, willing to question and experiment. Well, as long as my pendulum is working.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Check this out. I think this might be a cool connection.

All day today my 6 year old kept on needing gels. Remember last night I realized it was partially because of anticipating events. Today I really thought it was all about his head cold/croup. (We are visiting family this weekend and I want signs of a cold really decreased, so I really stayed on top of it.)

So tonight when DH was putting him to sleep, DS told him to turn off the lights. The lights were just too bright for getting to sleep.







huh? This boy has needed the lights on, full bright, all night long, for a long time. I wonder if it was the gels that helped him out? Now this remedy is for _anticipating_ events. I don't know what will happen when the event is _actually happening_. ie will he freak when he wakes up in the middle of the night with no lights on??


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

So....do tell! How did the night go?


----------



## thefreckledmama (Jun 1, 2007)

I'll probably be more of a lurker at least for a while, reading as much as I can. I'm really wanting to get active in researching and using homeopathy as a means of treating the ails of my family-but I'm really in my infancy when it comes to my knowledge.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
So....do tell! How did the night go?

I'm just getting access to email now.

He went to sleep, woke up at some point, mildly scared, he called for DH. I peeked I. And all lights were off but the door was opened a crack with the bathroom light on.
That was the last night we've been at our place.
The first night at my mom's a light was left on as we settled down. I decided to turn it off since I thought there was enough ambient light. I turned off the light and he quietly and briefly whined and worried. I pointed out the light. He was fine and didn't panic the next night. Through the nights, he didn't have a chance to wake up and worry before "musical beds" happened because of my three year old. Will look out tonight.
Got my FEs today! WooHoo!

OT: we were visiting my three week old semi premie niece. I could tell she has ptt. She clicks while nursing, and is still falling asleep easily at breast. She has just gained back her birthweight. She is not giving clear loud signs of hunger, rather she tends to shut down (semi-sleep) when distressed or very hungry. Mom is not pushing nursing, rather both parents are trying other soothing methods. I briefly discussed tt and asked about the clicks (which mom confirmed). I told her to keep this in mind if the pedi becomes worried and pushes formula. She is defensive around me and I didn't want to push more.
Thanks for listening. I just wanted to share my concern.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I think I have the cold that caused croup in my son. I have gone so far in my homeopathy, but I still feel like I am stuck with regards to muscle aches and pains.
What are some remedies that I can test out?
I tried a couple with little success, but I don't remember at the moment what they are.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

can you talk more about how it feels and what makes it better?

You can think about many, but ones I'm seeing commonly are gelsemium, eupatorium, baptisia, pulsatilla and nux- all of which have deeper pain. Also, don't discount arnica!


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

2 questions, if I may.

1. Good book to help me figure some of this out on my own? I'm convinced, I'm going to order the Washington homeopathic kit (top 100? can't remember the exact name) that Pat linked a while ago....

Okay, I can't find it now, can anyone help me out?

2. The reason, I need more tools for dealing with stuff. I don't think DD is sick in the sense that I usually think of being sick, she's got this lingering cough from us being sick a while ago, and sometimes it's getting irritated and I don't know why. And poor kid threw up twice this morning from the coughing--I really don't think she has a gastro bug, I think it was just the irritation from coughing fits, and I don't know enough to do to help her. The coughing has subsided a bit and she's looking at a book relatively patiently waiting for me to finish this, but this cough has lingered (sounds dry, not productive, um, happens periodically during the day, sometimes correlates to high activity levels but not always).

I have The Complete Homeopathy Handbook by Miranda Castro and honestly, I need something simpler (even if it's less accurate). I am not skilled at matching up symptoms and figuring this stuff out.

Thank you.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
.

1. Good book to help me figure some of this out on my own? I'm convinced, I'm going to order the Washington homeopathic kit (top 100? can't remember the exact name) that Pat linked a while ago....



I ordered the *Top 100 Remedy Kit* from Washington Homeopathics. http://www.homeopathyworks.com/jshop...d=505&xSec=104

They have a fascinating and comprehensive *"Flu Kit"* also. http://www.homeopathyworks.com/jshop...=8308&xSec=104

Washington Homeopathics also has the following premade kits:

*Animal Rescue* Remedy Kit Contains 18 Remedies in 1/2 dram vials. For any animal. Acon. 30c, Fear, shock; Apis 30c, Stings, allergic reaction; Arnica 30c, Shock, trauma; Arnica... $54.00

*Birthing* Remedy Kit Contains 18 Remedies in 1/2 dram vials. For just before, at labor, and right after birth. 30 c potency. Aconite 200c, Ant. Tart 30c, Arnica 200c, Arse... $54.00

*Children's* Remedy Kit Contains the twelve combinations: Children's Tonic, Colic, Constipation, Cough, Diarrhea, Earache, Fever, Hives, Insomnia, Motion Sickness, Teething, ... $48.00

*Urgent Care* Remedy Kit Eighteen 1/2 dram vials of 30X homeopathic medicines. Aconite, Apis, Arnica, Arsenicum, Belladonna, Cactus, Cantharis, Carbo V, Chamomilla, Cocculus, ... $54.00

I'm pleased with the small size of the pellets, bottles, and carrying box. It is much cheaper than purchasing them singularly ($2 each vs. $7). And it came with multiple 200c remedies, also. My friend and I share them, as needed.

ETA: they changed their links. I'm hunting for the kits.









Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Maybe they ran out of kits??! I can't find a link anywhere.

All of the kits are missing. I wonder if the "helpful" FDA is involved.

There is a new "disclaimer" I hadn't seen previously. I wrote to them to inquire about the missing kits. The FDA has been going crazy on anyone purporting to have any "flu" cures. ONLY FDA "approved" vaccines and pharmaceuticals, such as Tamiflu are able to be marketed as improving flu symptoms.

Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Maybe they ran out of kits??! I can't find a link anywhere.

All of the kits are missing. I wrote to them to inquire about the missing kits.

I just received a response.
_Hello, none of the kits are available at this time, we hope to have
the Top 100 kit and the 30c kit available in about 2 weeks, the
others will take longer.
Melody_

Pat


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

i never even thought of that...
think aconite would help with re-taming my runaway cat?







could i hide it in wet food or maybe just dissolve it in her water?


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Pat, thank you for doing all that legwork, and now I don't feel quite so bad. I found the Washington homeopathics website and typed in search stuff like top 100, kit, stuff like that, and didn't find anything and I figured user error.

I can wait two weeks, I've put it off this long.
















Pat, you're so helpful.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I like Practical Homeopathy by Vinton McCabe. Easy, practical and totally worth the money.

And FWIW I got that response from WHP about 2 weeks ago. It seems that things are taking longer than usual....


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I have the 50 remedy kit and wanted to add some about a month ago, kind of create my own 100 remedy. At the time they said they were organizing things, and all things kits were not available.

FWIW - The 50 remedy kit has worked well most of the time. I use it a lot, but once in a while I come up with another remedy I wish I had.

I also wish I had a super small emergency kit. One that I can throw in my pocket or a small bag.

I use the cheat sheet quite a bit that came with the remedy kit. When that doesn't meet my needs, I switch to practical homeopathy.

Like today. I woke up with extreme pain in my neck. Couldn't talk or eat comfortably. The good thing is it got me to a chiro, something I had been dragging my feet about. I think this chiro is going to meet our needs really well. Turns out that it isn't nerve pain, rather intense muscle issues. The cheat sheet wasn't helping me, so the book helped and I am using cocculus.. I don't know if it is working well or not. I am currently using a caster oil pack. EFT didn't help.

PB - thanks for the guidance on muscle aches. I will use it as a reference for next time.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 

I also wish I had a super small emergency kit. One that I can throw in my pocket or a small bag.


I just saw one that is the size of a credit card....

http://www.homeocard.com/


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

That is the coolest, cutest homeopathy kit - but holey shmoley the cost! hmm. mmm.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

You always pay for convenience! Frankly the washington kits are overpriced, but they are VERY convenient in terms of being indestructible. I love that I can have them in my bag wherever I go. In fact I have a very stylish handbag that the top 100 fits nicely in. It's always there. I paid for the convenience and I've certainly got my money's worth!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I just saw one that is the size of a credit card....

http://www.homeocard.com/

that is *so cool!!*


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes I do love how indestructible the washington homeopathic kits are and I didn't fully appreciate the size until someone watched me pick out one of my remedies and use my pendulum at the park. She said she has to haul around a shoebox full of remedies whenever they travel. So I totally appreciate that. Interesting about them being overpriced. They are cheaper than what I can buy at the store, and better quality.

Have you found the 100 remedy kit to be more useful than the 50?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

certainly for my purposes, yes. I have the 50 remedy kits in other potencies because they don't offer 100 in any others. I really, really wish they did.

And I should also recant. It's a very well priced kit for home use. I go through so much that I tend to go for other kits that while very inexpensive would be overkill for the average person. They would also be impractical for traveling...so again WHP win out. So I take back what I said. It's an excellent value for what it is. And given that a regular oil boiron tube is $7 or so clearly either one is a huge savings and value to that at home prescriber.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

ok well that makes sense.

Have you ever had homeopathy not work for you? when you thought it should? You being a skilled user, not me a newbie getting a whole lot of experience this past month.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm not sure I understand the question...so bear with me!

I have had remedies that I thought should work, not. But then I generally go back to the drawing board find the right one, or a right *enough* one and it does. Sometimes the first or even second remedy isn't the right one.

I have had it not work nearly fast enough for my comfort. Again, probably there was a better remedy or potency and I wasn't getting it.

I have had people who are hypo sensitive to homeopathy and need way higher potencies than they "should" have.

I have had people who antidote all the time so it appears it's not working until I change how it's being taken. I have also had people that burn through remedies faster than it seemed they should have, but in both cases it was still clear it was working...just not for long enough.

I have had times where the picture changed so rapidly it seemed it wasn't working, but if you look at the case notes it's clear it was just a progression.

I had a situation myself where unconventional prescribing was necessary, so it seemed as though it wasn't working but when I went with my gut it did. I would get slapped upside the head by any classical homeopath for what I did though.

I have also personally experienced that I respond better to flowers than to homeopathy in some cases. My migraines are relieved 80% by homeopathy, while the are completely eradicated with flowers. I am a hyposensitive person though. I can take absurdly high doses frequently without aggravation. However I did take a 10M twice a day for weeks on end at one point (as was prescribed) and that didn't end well. But I was fine (great, actually!) for a few weeks. Generally 10M's are used as a single dose.

Anyway...I don't know if any of that was helpful!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Panser, yes it does help.
The question was pretty loaded with emotion.

I asked this question after DH, with so much compassion after seeing me in so much pain all day yesterday without any apparent homeopathic relief, told me that nothing works all the time (or something to that affect). I appreciated the love in his message, but I think a remedy not working is so much more complicated than that statement. I think I needed to have the different reasons for issues spelled out for me, as you did. so thank you. I had been mulling around in my head last night some of your reasonings. The thing is, as I understand it, it is not the remedy that is doing the healing, it is the person's body. So it is just finding the magic match (both remedy and amount) that is needed. Interesting about the picture changing so rapidly that it looked like it wasn't working, but really was. I believe that has happened to me. I find that it is not unusual for my remedies to change and on occasion that can make me feel uncomfortable.

I think partially for me is I am working off of two approaches and I don't have full confidence in either. My intellectual knowledge of homeopathy is still new, (although I do think I am over the very new newbie hump), so I sometimes have a hard time trusting myself. And then, I haven't always had success with my pendulum, so when my responses aren't clear I tend to self-doubt. Yet, so often my pendulum is so crystal clear. Intellectually it totally made sense that my body needed colocynthis yesterday and today and I received a pendulum yes and then a no soon after, and then I didn't seem to respond and hours and much thinking and tries later sepia seemed to be the answer but then not clear and just no relief. (plus there were so many other trials inbetween.)
It just seems to be so much harder to find a remedy when you are really sick. I remember sitting up in bed with H1N1, and little vials scattered around me, holding my necklace and just crying. I couldn't figure it out. But this is why I need to figure it out now, so I have more tools when times are bad.

ok I have two (or maybe three) off the wall somewhat disjointed questions/comments.

We've been going through so many illnesses recently. It has been so bizarre. This experience seems to be going into a spiritual journey for me. I don't mean religious, nor it is having me question my beliefs in general. Yet, there seems to be a reason for this. I feel the need to embrace this journey and not just slog or grumble through it. hmmm are those FEs speaking? I've started pondering things beyond my regular boundaries, including EFT. I feel like this is the time for my introspective learning. Also, maybe it is just needed for me to get deeper into this energy medium. Recently I asked about muscle pain due to illness. (I had been really uncomfortable and not able to find a solution). When I finally found the response on this thread, I was beyond the illness, so I didn't feel the need to go beyond surface knowledge -just info to tuck away until needed later. So now what is happening? I am experiencing muscle pain in my neck and shoulder so intense that I can't talk above a whisper and I am so thirsty and hungry but I can't swallow well. (ok I took an aspirin an hour ago because I needed to eat and relax my muscles - so I am not currently hungry or thirsty.) So I feel like I am having this challenge and I keep on hitting an energy brick wall. Sometimes it is challenging in a fun and exciting way - like a puzzle. I just feel desperate now, and that desperation must be clouding things. Talking this through, and having some currently physical relief, is helping me find my peace.

I just started tapping Thursday night. Could that being stirring things up? Is it a coincidence that soon after I tapped for a mild asthma reaction, I started experiencing pain?

I just tested positive for sepia. I am going to commit to it for a while and see what happens.

eta: interesting about sepia. I have a sore throat due to my muscle stuff, but am also currently ending a cold (kali bi -like). Sepia description seems to be combining my muscle pain with my cold. - well I will see what happens.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm going to bump part 2 of my own question.







DD threw up again during a coughing fit, double bummer because we were in the car about 2 hours from home, but she dealt with it well and we figured makeshift clothing to get home in.

Using the book I've got, coughing fits and vomiting with coughing seem to overlap with both bryonia alba and ipecac. I'd tend to say the bry is better, but I may buy both tomorrow at the HFS. Thoughts, other ideas?

PB, thank you for the book rec, I'll get it and then have a clue.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 

2. The reason, I need more tools for dealing with stuff. I don't think DD is sick in the sense that I usually think of being sick, she's got this lingering cough from us being sick a while ago, and sometimes it's getting irritated and I don't know why. And poor kid threw up twice this morning from the coughing--I really don't think she has a gastro bug, I think it was just the irritation from coughing fits, and I don't know enough to do to help her. The coughing has subsided a bit and she's looking at a book relatively patiently waiting for me to finish this, but this cough has lingered (sounds dry, not productive, um, happens periodically during the day, sometimes correlates to high activity levels but not always).

Thank you.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

ds3's teething hard again
was desperately looking for my remedies, holding a screaming babe... found coffea cruda... gave it to him (cuz i was desperate) didn't work... not surprising since re-reading the desc of the different remedies, it didn't fit
glad i didn't find my pulsatilla bc that's not the one i wanted either
got dh to dig in my supp/remedy basket and he found my chamomila... seems to be doing the trick... his cheek, which was bright red, puffy and so bad it was making his ear hurt, isn't quite "normal" but much improved... wondering if 30c wouldn't have been a better dose but only have 6c anyway


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

screaming with one red cheek is always a dead giveaway! Yes, I'd go with higher, but you do what you can with what you have. If you can get 30c I probably would. I also love rubbing castor oil along the jawline and up around the ears with chamomile or clove EO.

Tanya, the key with bryonia is that motion makes it worse. The biggest identifier (for being at home) is just that. And don't limit it to physical motion either. Bryonia headaches can't move their eyes often times, they can't talk and they can't move their heads. When I broke a rib I used bryonia because breathing hurt.

If she's fine until she starts coughing (motion) fine until she sits up/gets up (motion) or fine until she talks (motion) then I'd go with bryonia first. However I'd have ipecac on hand too. There are many remedies that have spasmodic coughing until they vomit...but that's a big one.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
The thing is, as I understand it, it is not the remedy that is doing the healing, it is the person's body.
This is correct.

So it is just finding the magic match (both remedy and amount) that is needed.
yes, and no. You need a similar enough remedy. In acute prescribing there are often more than one that can fit the bill. It's not as needley-in the haystack as finding the one *perfect* match.

Interesting about the picture changing so rapidly that it looked like it wasn't working, but really was. I believe that has happened to me. I find that it is not unusual for my remedies to change and on occasion that can make me feel uncomfortable.
Why? That's what acute illnesses often do! The remedies are a catalyst, really that's it. They stimulate your body to move. Often acute illnesses have different stages (remedies are even written this way...hepar sulph is a "final stage" remedy.) don't feel skittish about following the illness. However if things keep shifting and feel very changeable it's always good to keep pulsatilla in the back of your mind!

I think partially for me is I am working off of two approaches and I don't have full confidence in either. My intellectual knowledge of homeopathy is still new, (although I do think I am over the very new newbie hump), so I sometimes have a hard time trusting myself. And then, I haven't always had success with my pendulum, so when my responses aren't clear I tend to self-doubt. Yet, so often my pendulum is so crystal clear. Intellectually it totally made sense that my body needed colocynthis yesterday and today and I received a pendulum yes and then a no soon after, and then I didn't seem to respond and hours and much thinking and tries later sepia seemed to be the answer but then not clear and just no relief. (plus there were so many other trials inbetween.)
Remember too it's all about how you ask. I can ask about a remedy and get a yes, ask about two more and then get no on the first. Is my testing method inaccurate, is my question inaccurate, or was that remedy a good fit, but then I tried something better? There is no "gold standard" for muscle testing...but the right remedy generally gets tested more than once to make sure that it's still the best choice. And, again...I just don't have fear around this. It doesn't need to be so stressful. Try the remedy and if you need to change it, it's okay.

It just seems to be so much harder to find a remedy when you are really sick.
Ummm, yes. For anyone!
I remember sitting up in bed with H1N1, and little vials scattered around me, holding my necklace and just crying. I couldn't figure it out. But this is why I need to figure it out now, so I have more tools when times are bad.

We've been going through so many illnesses recently. It has been so bizarre. This experience seems to be going into a spiritual journey for me. I don't mean religious, nor it is having me question my beliefs in general. Yet, there seems to be a reason for this. I feel the need to embrace this journey and not just slog or grumble through it. hmmm are those FEs speaking? I've started pondering things beyond my regular boundaries, including EFT. I feel like this is the time for my introspective learning. Also, maybe it is just needed for me to get deeper into this energy medium.
it opens new doors in the consciousness...I think for everyone who does experience anything that works that logically shouldn't. It is about discovering that spiritual side and experiencing that we are more than just matter. It's a total shift.
Recently I asked about muscle pain due to illness. (I had been really uncomfortable and not able to find a solution). When I finally found the response on this thread, I was beyond the illness, so I didn't feel the need to go beyond surface knowledge -just info to tuck away until needed later. So now what is happening? I am experiencing muscle pain in my neck and shoulder so intense that I can't talk above a whisper and I am so thirsty and hungry but I can't swallow well.
speaking of bryonia....
(ok I took an aspirin an hour ago because I needed to eat and relax my muscles - so I am not currently hungry or thirsty.) So I feel like I am having this challenge and I keep on hitting an energy brick wall. Sometimes it is challenging in a fun and exciting way - like a puzzle. I just feel desperate now, and that desperation must be clouding things. Talking this through, and having some currently physical relief, is helping me find my peace.

I just started tapping Thursday night. Could that being stirring things up? Is it a coincidence that soon after I tapped for a mild asthma reaction, I started experiencing pain?
nope. but keep tapping. You can tap on what comes up, too.

I just tested positive for sepia. I am going to commit to it for a while and see what happens.

eta: interesting about sepia. I have a sore throat due to my muscle stuff, but am also currently ending a cold (kali bi -like). Sepia description seems to be combining my muscle pain with my cold. - well I will see what happens.

Let us know!


----------



## mombh (May 6, 2003)

I'd love to join this discussion

subbing


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I think the ipecac is working!







Panserbjorne, your description of bryonia really helped, the motion part didn't fit well, so I decided to just get and try the ipecac, and it seems to be working. This would be so cool.









Oh, and on a different topic... DD used to get canker sores relatively frequently (too frequently given how much they hurt). Natrum muriacticum was my first homeopathic success, and I was thrilled, and I made sure to get extra so we'd always have it on-hand for when they came back. But it surely seems like the time between episodes is lengthening, it's been quite a while now. I've been trying to work on the underlying issue, but it seems like the improvement started before that.

Would successful use of an acute homeopathic remedy help prevent recurrence? Or is this likely unrelated (maybe just addressing the underlying physical reason, and hopefully overall her improving health)?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
Would successful use of an acute homeopathic remedy help prevent recurrence?

absolutely it can! homeopathy is really never just a band-aid. IF it helps in the instance but it always comes back and with little improvement, then you need a deeper remedy. However if it addresses the issue well then you'll see just what you are seeing...fewer episodes further apart and with less severity. It was a good remedy. I've no doubt that everything else you have been doing helped it along though.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
absolutely it can! homeopathy is really never just a band-aid. IF it helps in the instance but it always comes back and with little improvement, then you need a deeper remedy. *However if it addresses the issue well then you'll see just what you are seeing...fewer episodes further apart and with less severity.* It was a good remedy. I've no doubt that everything else you have been doing helped it along though.


















































































Yay! I'd be okay if it weren't at all related to the other stuff (nice that it may be), but that's a really nice argument for me figuring this stuff out and expanding my toolbox.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I hear ya! But its still likely it is. Homeopathy to work at it's fullest potential requires a solid terrain. It can catalyze healing, but that healing can only go so far if the proper building blocks (nutrition) aren't present. The body needs the correct tools to repair itself...homeopathy just gives it a nudge in the right direction.

I have an acute story from today. My youngest started coughing last night. Really icky sounding cough that was clearly uncomfortable for him. I gave him pulsatilla at 30c which shifted things slightly. Enough to let him sleep. He awoke this morning rested, but still coughing. Now his nose was running and the discharge was yellow. He had some irritability, crankiness and was very chilly, so I gave him the pulsatilla at 200C. Things got much better for awhile but then his mood declined and he started coughing and pouring snot again. I could have done the 200C again and it would have worked, but he's been in a very pulsatilla place recently and I thought (for a variety of reasons) that he'd be better served by going up. I used a 1M and his cough disappeared, his nose isn't running at all and he's been an absolute darling to be around. His demeanor is greatly improved. He's sleeping soundly now.

So that's an example of the correct remedy having a better action in a different potency. My boys, like me (unlike dd who is 100% her father's child) do much better at high potencies. I posted a while back about an ear infection ds2 had. chamomilla 30C didn't do much and he just screamed uncontrollably, 200C was better and let him rest-though not for long and he was still weepy, and 1M allowed him to sleep. An adjustment the next morning cleared it completely. Had I changed the remedy because the potency wasn't correct I probably wouldn't have gotten any relief for him.

Now, you don't necessarily NEED to have really high potencies on hand. I find that if I have a lower potency when I need a higher one, I can get by with frequent dosing. So in both instances I could have used 30C successfully if I had been aggressive about it. I know my kids and had the ability to just go up, so I did.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

DS3's red cheek showed up and I had to dose about 3 hours apart with chamomila 6c. Both times, his puffiness and redness has subsided and he's subsequently nursed to sleep nicely.
Is it okay to dose him that frequently, assuming the red cheek returns? I can probably call my ND tomorrow for a higher dose and/or pick one up at the local herb store (but they were sold out of it last time, which is why I got the lower dose).


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

If you are asking me, heck yeah. Acute dosing can be very frequent. The key, in my opinion is watching the kiddo. Dose when needed. If he was uncomfortable and there were indications to dose, you dose. I wouldn't do it just because-but neither did you. The redness went away with the first dose and he fell asleep. then the situation cropped back up again and you dosed-once again the redness dissipated and he felt more content. Perfect way to handle it IMO.

The way you get in to trouble with remedies is giving it often when it's NOT needed. As long as it's needed the body will use it. That's how I see it, anyway.

The red cheek returning is a warning. I wouldn't dose (personally) until he seemed uncomfortable. A red cheek is nothing more than a red cheek without any complaining.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Tanya that is really wonderful. dancing broccoli indeed!

Tanya - I really saw the reduction of frequency for myself with uti's. It was dramatic for me, and I haven't had to take a remedy for it for months now. Truly remarkable.

Interesting comments about increasing strength rather than changing remedy, Panser. I don't have the materials for that at the moment, but it is good info for me.

My 6 year old is sleeping with the lights on full blast again. I asked if they could go off and there was a firm no. Time to give him gels again (pendulum said yes) and see if it helps. I also was lax about FEs the past two days. I will see if there is a shift again soon.

I've begun to feel a bit better with my neck and shoulder. Still pain while swallowing, but I can swallow and can talk with much more comfort. I feel comforted that I am seeing improvement. I feel more at peace tonight about this part of my journey. When I start to develop a skill I tend to not be easy on myself when I'm not apparently successful. I can't say with confidence that homeopathy helped me with this. If it did, it didn't do it with a song and a dance as it so often happens. and that is ok. It is easier to be philosophical when you are not in great pain. So here is a lesson for me of being gentle with oneself.

Intellectually and emotionally I keep on being pulled toward colocynthis and sepia, but almost 100% I have gotten no's with my pendulum. Maybe what I really need is not in my remedy 50 kit. Either way, I am healing, and I just took a colocynthis because it makes sense.

Panser, thanks for the clarification that you don't always need to have a perfect match for acute remedies. That helps explain why I have been confused by my pendulum at times. I think I need to ask more specific questions in the future. I tend not to ask it much, just think of the person I am testing. Maybe if I ask a specific question, things might be clearer.

I appreciate having this place to discuss things.

hello mombh! look forward to discussing with you.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
If you are asking me, heck yeah. Acute dosing can be very frequent. The key, in my opinion is watching the kiddo. Dose when needed. If he was uncomfortable and there were indications to dose, you dose. I wouldn't do it just because-but neither did you. The redness went away with the first dose and he fell asleep. then the situation cropped back up again and you dosed-once again the redness dissipated and he felt more content. Perfect way to handle it IMO.

The way you get in to trouble with remedies is giving it often when it's NOT needed. As long as it's needed the body will use it. That's how I see it, anyway.

The red cheek returning is a warning. I wouldn't dose (personally) until he seemed uncomfortable. A red cheek is nothing more than a red cheek without any complaining.









Perfect, that's what I've been doing.
Thank you!









Where's barefoot mama these days?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

IN the process of moving basically across the country. I think she arrives next month? But then she has to get settled with all her kiddos. I'm guessing she'll be scarce into the new year. But we can send her lots of love and happy moving vibes!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
IN the process of moving basically across the country. I think she arrives next month? But then she has to get settled with all her kiddos. I'm guessing she'll be scarce into the new year. But we can send her lots of love and happy moving vibes!









Wow.














barefoot mama, wherever you are right now.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok mamas, I need some help. I was going to post about a couple issues I'm having, but I'm putting that off and need help for DD first.

We've had a lot of food reactions lately, and I don't know if we're still having one, or if her gut is so torn up from the latest reactions that everything is just causing irritation.







But I can tell she is in a lot of pain, and I need some help to get her through it.

Symptoms in the past week:
- she wakes a couple times a night, crying (seems uncomfortable). She tosses and turns all night (even falling out of bed), can't seem to find a comfortable position. She will NOT tolerate a blanket of any kind being on her.
- she has a small amount of mucus and blood in her stool, and is sometimes gassy
- her reaction when she's in pain is to hurt herself and others- she will slam her face into the floor, hit, kick, bite.
- she does NOT like touch when she's in hurting mode, but will eventually settle (usually) and let me rub her back or stomach
- we've had 2 new foods show up as IgE allergies after eating them for MONTHS. I don't know what this means except that obviously we're not going in the right direction, healing-wise.

I'm not sure what else to list.... We were going to a homeopath, and he was giving her medorrhinum as her sim____ (you know...







), but we can't afford to keep seeing him. So I'm looking at using acute remedies to at least alleviate some of her pain, and hopefully aid healing.

Thoughts?

Also- I really need to get a book and a kit and start learning this stuff myself. If you could buy one (affordable) book that would cover the basics of baby/family care, which one would you choose?

TIA!!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, if it's *any* help med. sounds like an excellent remedy. However I agree that you may want to use something acute right now. What about chamomilla?

I also have excellent luck using flower essences as well. I love using them alongside remedies. That along with a castor oil pack is what I'd be doing. I would target digestive stuff with flowers like crowea, paw paw and bottlebrush. There are others...but that's a good place to start looking.

In terms of books, I really like Practical Homeopathy for at home use. Another good one that encompasses several modalities is Your Vital Child. It has suggestions for herbs, acupressure, supplements, remedies and EO's. It's a pretty good book.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks PB!! I actually have some chamomilla on hand, so that sounds like a good place to start.









As far as the med... I know that it's not a good idea to dose yourself, but when it's reeeeally obvious that the last dose has worn off (it's been months) is it ever appropriate to take another dose of the same remedy/strength as you had before? He had her on med 30C for a while, and when she was still showing symptoms (after doing med for a couple months) he switched her to apis. It wasn't always obvious to me that the med was doing anything, but it was VERY obvious to me that the apis did nothing. We do use apis whenever she gets an IgE reaction (hives) and it works great, but in terms of long-term healing, I didn't feel like it was right for her.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Speaking of self-dosing (and much less important than CS's concerns), it would be a bad idea for me to play with calc carb for myself, right? A lot of the calc carb stuff fits me, and I can see the negative tendencies waxing and waning at times. But I'd be messing with something I don't understand well enough, right? Is there a way for me to learn enough to not be dangerous, or is this just something that _really_ I should find a professional for?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Huh. Did he ever go higher than 30C on the med?

You are asking the wrong person if you are trying to be cautious! I would without hesitation dose again. If you don't see anything then you can try something like chamomilla. I wonder though about going up with the med...

I would certainly do a castor oil pack though. No question. They are amazing for gut healing, I can't think of anything better, really.

Also there is a specific blend of flowers that seem to do wonders for allergic kids in terms of calming the reactions. The basic ones can be bought as a blend, but there are a few others that I tend to throw in too. Either way, that's an option.

As an aside, ds2 has a few anaphylactic reactions, and it was med 1M that allowed us to avoid the epi-pen. Such a great nosode for allergic kiddos! And it's funny....a major distinguishing factor in med is the love of oranges-though they can't generally tolerate them. Ds2 adores clementines, but they irritate his genitals so much I have to hide them!







He's such a med kid!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
Speaking of self-dosing (and much less important than CS's concerns), it would be a bad idea for me to play with calc carb for myself, right? A lot of the calc carb stuff fits me, and I can see the negative tendencies waxing and waning at times. But I'd be messing with something I don't understand well enough, right? Is there a way for me to learn enough to not be dangerous, or is this just something that _really_ I should find a professional for?

are you asking me as a friend? do you muscle test?


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't think he did. The only dropper I can find from the med (he did liquid) is a 30C. I know for mine he went up to 200C, but those were pellets that he mailed me. I'm pretty sure we never did pellets for DD.

Thanks again- you always have a way of reassuring me.







I think I will redose (and maybe order a 200C?), and do some research on castor oil packs (never done one







.)


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

PB, since you're here and stuff.. I want to ask (even though it's OT)...
What is the difference between using FEs and aromatherapy? Are FEs used internally? And is aromatherapy an energy medicine?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
I don't think he did. The only dropper I can find from the med (he did liquid) is a 30C. I know for mine he went up to 200C, but those were pellets that he mailed me. I'm pretty sure we never did pellets for DD.

Thanks again- you always have a way of reassuring me.







I think I will redose (and maybe order a 200C?), and do some research on castor oil packs (never done one







.)

DEFINITELY look into castor oil packs. They are darned near free and SO beneficial. The actually promote healing by drawing macrophages into the intestines. They are also amazing at lymphatic drainage and are anti-inflammatory. Really if you could do only one thing, this should be it.

I personally would go up before I moved on. I would use the 30C first and see what (if anything) happens. It may be that the 30 did all it could do and now it's time for a higher potency. That's how things generally work for me anyway.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
PB, since you're here and stuff.. I want to ask (even though it's OT)...
What is the difference between using FEs and aromatherapy? Are FEs used internally? And is aromatherapy an energy medicine?









FE's are used internally as well a externally. There is no smell, and they function "similarly" to homeopathy. Aromatherapy is not energetic (the way I would describe it though some may disagree) and can have side affects. There are many EO's for instance that could be damaging to pregnant women....not the case for flowers. Flower are more gentle and far more powerful IMO.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
FE's are used internally as well a externally. There is no smell, and they function "similarly" to homeopathy. Aromatherapy is not energetic (the way I would describe it though some may disagree) and can have side affects. There are many EO's for instance that could be damaging to pregnant women....not the case for flowers. Flower are more gentle and far more powerful IMO.

Thanks, PB!


----------



## rainbringer (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I'm new to using hoemeopathy -dd has pinworms and I tried giving her cina. It goes away and then comes back again. She takes 30C twice a day - does she need more than that?


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbringer* 
Hi ladies,

I'm new to using hoemeopathy -dd has pinworms and I tried giving her cina. It goes away and then comes back again. She takes 30C twice a day - does she need more than that?

I am so far from being an expert in this, but I will give you my experiences.

If I find that a remedy is working - when I see improvement in the symptoms - I keep an eye on the person and give it again when I start to see symptoms again. Sometimes it can be in 45 minutes, sometimes 3 hours, sometimes 24 hours (although for me that is rare early on in a case.)
So if a person is in pain, or coughing it is clear when to retake it.

But can it be that clear with pinworms? Is there a way for you to be able to tell if cina is working? Don't pinworms just itch at night? Are there other symptoms? I just don't know enough about pinworms to give specific suggestions.

good luck


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

neck and throat update

I am feeling much, much better. The next morning after taking colocynthis before bed, I had almost no pain. I don't know if it is remedy related or just the time I needed for healing. Either way I am almost 100 percent better.








Just wanted to share - thank you everyone for the support


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
are you asking me as a friend? do you muscle test?

I expected you to say "he!! no, don't do this!" so now I'm intrigued. And I'm not asking for a binding, official-type answer, so yeah, just as a friend.

I keep thinking I should learn to muscle test, I just haven't done it. I definitely believe it can be accurate, I haven't looked into the specifics of what to do to actually try it for myself, and I'm not sure I'll get it right. Our old chiropractor (old city) got things _mostly_ right for me and the kids, but I think he missed one type of reaction, and I'm assuming he wasn't thinking broadly enough about all the ways a food can mess with a person. And actually, the chiro who took over his practice after he moved missed the same food (gluten) and I know it's bad for me. So I guess the reason I haven't pursued this is because I don't know how to figure out if I'm asking well (except trial-and-error, of course).


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

M2S--meant to say yay! You're an inspiration to me in figuring this stuff out.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

ThanksTanya

My first exposure to energy testing was through an ND. She got quite a bit wrong, but some things right.
Max max max max max maxwell James (mom can you write my name so I can feel happier?)

After that experience I felt a little distrustful. It was a process to finally try it. I wouldn't have done it without mtn mama. It is worth trying it and just having fun with it.

Sam, right before bed started complaining of a her bad headache. I gave him cal carb. He then complained of an extreme stomach ache. I went to get my book, kit and pendulum. When I came back he was asleep. He tested for colocnthis. Since he was asleep I put it in his ear.
He woke upnthis morning a little warm and week. He just developed some rash like marks on his face. Very intriguing.
I woke up last night feeling weak and dizzy and am enjoying lying down right now.
Let's see what the day brings.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

...


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
I expected you to say "he!! no, don't do this!" so now I'm intrigued. And I'm not asking for a binding, official-type answer, so yeah, just as a friend.


There are all different schools of thought out there. I am of the, "this is a perfect medicine for families and nothing to be afraid of. If it isnt' the right remedy it's not going to hurt anything." Yes, there are times when things can go wrong in the hands of someone who doesn't know what they are doing, but it's generally not going to happen with a few doses of a 30C remedy. If you are hyper-reactive then you will notice, but it's not like any long term damage will be done.

You learn most things by doing, yes? This is no exception. You aren't going to be likely to make any major shifts as you'll be dealing

Muscle testing or pendulum testing would be a great place for you to start. No money out of your pocket, nothing invested but some time and you don't need to listen until you feel confident. It really allows you to tap in to your own intuition and I highly recommend it.









There are many different ways to ask about things and that's more where the skill lies. But again, you learn as you go.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
I keep thinking I should learn to muscle test, I just haven't done it. I definitely believe it can be accurate, I haven't looked into the specifics of what to do to actually try it for myself, and I'm not sure I'll get it right. Our old chiropractor (old city) got things _mostly_ right for me and the kids, but I think he missed one type of reaction, and I'm assuming he wasn't thinking broadly enough about all the ways a food can mess with a person. And actually, the chiro who took over his practice after he moved missed the same food (gluten) and I know it's bad for me. So I guess the reason I haven't pursued this is because I don't know how to figure out if I'm asking well (except trial-and-error, of course).

The person who taught us how to muscle test is a ... what is she... biorhythms, smudging, her mother reads palms and cards... not sure what all that is called. Anyway, she said you have to ask the question right. Simon stands there with his feet together. He holds the food or supplement in his hands at the height of the solar plexus. He closes his eyes and says "Will I react badly if I eat this food?" Forward is yes. Backward is no. He wasn't with me when my friend told me. So I came home and started taking stuff out of the fridge and handing it to him and making him do them over and over again. He said "What are you doing?" I told him after we'd already done about 30 foods and they'd all come out exactly the same as his intolerance testing (except for potato, which was wrong on the intolerance testing, but right on his muscle testing). So his "react badly" is encompassing of all his bad reactions. It seems like it would work with homeopathy as well, no? The osteo uses it to determine appropriate supplements and whether DS will react to them, so it seems like it should work the same way with homeopathy. Am I right in thinking that or doesn't it work the same way?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

kathy, that's what I call dowsing which is different, but the same principle. You can absolutely do it that way.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

then what is the difference between dowsing, kinesiology and muscle testing? I thought it was all the same thing.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

they are all accessing the same energy. Dowsing can be done with a tool, or with your body. It's exactly what you described. It's the same idea as those people that use the dowsing rods looking for water. The energy (or answer) pulls you in a specific direction.

Kinesiology *can* describe dowsing (it doesn't for me but I doubt there's a right or wrong here) but generally it refers in my training to engaging muscles against resistance. I frequently use the deltoid because it's strong and locks readily. For this I have someone hold out an arm and apply gentle pressure against which their degree of resistance speaks volumes. There are more "degrees" that can be measured in this way, at least in my opinion. And, frequently the person can tell before the pressure is applied which is interesting for them. The idea here is that your strength is increased by things that are beneficial for you. And you can absolutely feel the difference in strength which has nothing to do with "fitness."

I also pendulum test, which I find to be very reliable. That again, uses a tool, but the energy is all the same.

There are a number of other ways you can test, through sutures in the skull, spinal fluid etc. It's just a matter of what you are comfortable with and what you find that you read better.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kjbrown92* 
then what is the difference between dowsing, kinesiology and muscle testing? I thought it was all the same thing.









And is using a crystal or pendulum of some sort different? Is the difference in names due to the physical accoutrements, or something else?

Kathy, that was a nice, detailed, helpful description. I think I'm going to look up MtnMama's video at naptime today and finally watch it.

ETA: cross-posted with the answer to the question.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Kinesiology *can* describe dowsing (it doesn't for me but I doubt there's a right or wrong here) but generally it refers in my training to engaging muscles against resistance. I frequently use the deltoid because it's strong and locks readily. For this I have someone hold out an arm and apply gentle pressure against which their degree of resistance speaks volumes. There are more "degrees" that can be measured in this way, at least in my opinion. And, frequently the person can tell before the pressure is applied which is interesting for them. The idea here is that your strength is increased by things that are beneficial for you. And you can absolutely feel the difference in strength which has nothing to do with "fitness."

That's how my naturopath did it while waving her hand in front of the different homeopathy remedies. When she found the one she wanted, she looked and was really surprised. Then read the description and was still really surprised. And said to try it. Nothing happened at all. She did the same thing a second time. And it didn't work. She also told me I had no problem with gluten. Yet when I test me (pendulum or muscle test), I find lots of answers. So is it all in the practitioner?

Now I need to go to a place that sells remedies and hold every bottle to see what will work! Though I don't want to use it for acute care I guess. Just regular remedy, but I'm assuming you can test the same way, right?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm confused....your naturopath did what? Dowsing?

And yes, different people *can* have different abilities in this area for sure. I think though a lot of it though is how you ask the questions.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

My brand new baby niece is having colic issues. Her lower gi seems to be "ok" still mustardy seedy poop. Her problem is upper gi.
I just spoke to my sil about ideas. She knows I'm the go-to person for allergies. We talked about food removal, which she is going to try. She found gripe water today. The baby has gained well the past two weeks but the doc thinks too well. He is asking her not to nurse more than once every two hours. I didn't negate that but suggested if the baby still wanted to nurse, to nurse her on her dry side. Mom doesn't seem to have an oversupply problem.

The doc is suggesting zantac for her pain. We spoke about it and I tried to be neutral. I spoke about why I chose not to three years ago and other things that I would have used for my son if I knew about them. I really stressed that it was an individual family decision.

So I am thinking of sending her some remedies to try. I am working really hard on being neutral, but supportive. Last time I saw her I talked about how homeopathy is really helping my family. I just spoke about how it is helping my mom, whom I believe has a hiatal hernia.
So I thought I would send some to her with a little info, as an option. I was thinking of sending the following: cham, coloc, mag phos, bry, lyco (this is what my mom is using with huge success), carbo v, nux v any that won't be necessary? Any other suggestions? how about RR? any other flowers?


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow! I read the whole thread!









I have used homeopathy a little bit and flower essences quite a bit more. I have seen various practitioners who use muscle testing and pendulums. I have always been very curious about this sort of thing and would love to hang out and learn more.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
My brand new baby niece is having colic issues. Her lower gi seems to be "ok" still mustardy seedy poop. Her problem is upper gi.
I just spoke to my sil about ideas. She knows I'm the go-to person for allergies. We talked about food removal, which she is going to try. She found gripe water today. The baby has gained well the past two weeks but the doc thinks too well. He is asking her not to nurse more than once every two hours. I didn't negate that but suggested if the baby still wanted to nurse, to nurse her on her dry side. Mom doesn't seem to have an oversupply problem.

The doc is suggesting zantac for her pain. We spoke about it and I tried to be neutral. I spoke about why I chose not to three years ago and other things that I would have used for my son if I knew about them. I really stressed that it was an individual family decision.

So I am thinking of sending her some remedies to try. I am working really hard on being neutral, but supportive. Last time I saw her I talked about how homeopathy is really helping my family. I just spoke about how it is helping my mom, whom I believe has a hiatal hernia.
So I thought I would send some to her with a little info, as an option. I was thinking of sending the following: cham, coloc, mag phos, bry, lyco (this is what my mom is using with huge success), carbo v, nux v any that won't be necessary? Any other suggestions? how about RR? any other flowers?

Yikes....so much to say here....
How is the milk transfer? Is she actually nursing or benefiting from an the letdown and growing on sugar? You wouldn't necessarily see green stool if that's the case. And clicking noises while nursing? How often is she stooling? What's his theory on restricting feeding?

Anyway, the remedies you selected are a great place to start. Cham generally has greenish and shreddy stool, but it can still work. Nux more often than not is constipated, but again....could still work. It does have a rubric for the pain due to overindulgence. Lyco is a great choice as is colocynthis and carbo veg *especially* if the stool looks normal and it's more gas pain, or griping in the belly.

Look for the timing of the pain as well as what she wants during an "attack." Does she feel better if she's carried? lying down? Does she want to nurse? Is it usually after a feed, during a feed or on an empty belly? Does she make any sounds? Is she sweating as she's crying? These are all helpful things to know.

I would also do a castor oil pack-no question. She can put RR in it too. For babies (if you have to buy something anyway) I prefer Emergency Essence to Rescue Remedy and see wonderful things....but both work. To target the digestive issues I love paw paw, spinifex and crowea for that kind of belly pain...and bottlebrush is good too. For the Bach flowers impatiens, beech, agrimony, crab apple and cherry plum can be good choices as well.

The nice thing about all of these is that even if she went the meds route they are still safe. I would though, if you have hte option focus a bit on mom too....the babies issues (whatever they may be) are likely an extension of hers.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
...

Hey mama! Sorry I didn't reply to you yesterday....I thought about you last night though! (Often things I read will pop back up as I'm trying to go to sleep) and had some thoughts. I thought I had posted some of them earlier, but apparently I never actually sent the post I was writing. I hope you didn't feel ignored! Anyway...if you are still around I had some ideas of things to look at!


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Hey mama! Sorry I didn't reply to you yesterday....I thought about you last night though! (Often things I read will pop back up as I'm trying to go to sleep) and had some thoughts. I thought I had posted some of them earlier, but apparently I never actually sent the post I was writing. I hope you didn't feel ignored! Anyway...if you are still around I had some ideas of things to look at!









oh goodness thank you !

i actually cut&paste my post into the other homeopathy thread- i thought however "acute" this experience is feeling for me right now it really isn't acute homeopathy, so i thought maybe it fit better over there.

i would welcome gratefully any thoughts/impressions you are having !


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm hoping for some help figuring out the best way to approach my problem. Still DD, coughing til she vomits. I thought this would be done by now. Basically once a day, varying times of day, though the past two days it's been after she's in bed. Occasional headaches lately. Ipecac seemed to help a couple days, then by yesterday it clearly wasn't, I'm not giving her any more.

*How do I figure out if this is something I should mostly approach with homeopathy (and what do I try next?), vs a more tangible approach?* This is my big question, between the rambling/whining.









I'm really feeling out of my depth. I wish I had a local, broad-approach HCP. I've got specialists locally, but the HCP who knows the most about us is 4 states away, we do phone consults, which is probably my next bet. But that'll be a few days, and if it's herbs, that will be a few more days.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

hi-

I haven't read the whole thread but am popping in with a question.

Two of my dc sometimes get sudden onset headaches with low-grade fever, which last anywhere from a couple of hours to a day or so. Usually they end up vomiting once, and then the fever and headache go away. I treat the headaches with massage, ice packs, lavender oil etc

What would be the appropriate homeopathic remedy for this type of situation?

Also, tonight my dd was complaining of stomach pains, and then headache and dizziness. She was slightly feverish, but wanted to be under lots of covers. She didn't want me to touch her belly, but did want me to rub her head. After about an hour I gave her aconitum and within 10 minutes she had a rather violent vomiting session, then was all better, and fell asleep.

Did the remedy bring on the vomiting, or was that coincidence?

TIA


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
I'm hoping for some help figuring out the best way to approach my problem. Still DD, coughing til she vomits. I thought this would be done by now. Basically once a day, varying times of day, though the past two days it's been after she's in bed. Occasional headaches lately. Ipecac seemed to help a couple days, then by yesterday it clearly wasn't, I'm not giving her any more.

*How do I figure out if this is something I should mostly approach with homeopathy (and what do I try next?), vs a more tangible approach?* This is my big question, between the rambling/whining.









I'm really feeling out of my depth. I wish I had a local, broad-approach HCP. I've got specialists locally, but the HCP who knows the most about us is 4 states away, we do phone consults, which is probably my next bet. But that'll be a few days, and if it's herbs, that will be a few more days.


Call PB!!! I will PM you right now. Absolutely, I think you need someone with experience to prescribe for a cough that lingers. She is awesome and does phone consults. We have had so much success with acute remedies with her knowledge. In my experience, it can change immediately with the right remedy AND the right dosage/frequency. But you really need the combination of those things.

I seriously have used homeopathy for the last ten years, but in the back of my mind I always doubted it. I WANTED to believe it worked, but in my experience I just had not seen results. I really wondered if it actually worked or not. In the past year or so, that has completely changed. I have seen the most amazing results, things that could not possibly be attributed to "placebo effect". Things that changed instantly within an hour of taking a remedy. And things that even got WORSE from being aggravated by a remedy (but then cleared up after calling my practitioner back and changing the dose). Both PB and another homeopath MD I have seen locally have had this effect on my experience. I am truly amazed. I thought homeopathy "sounded" wonderful before, and always wanted it to work, but now I know it does. It is amazing. However, I really do think it takes more than the right remedy at times. For acute, straightforward stuff, maybe it's not as important. But for some things, it is very important. Like giving the remedy often enough in the beginning. I had better results when I started giving the remedy every 15-30 minutes for the first 3-4 doses when I was self-prescribing for something acute, using 30C.

Good luck, keep us posted. Call PB!


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Plaid Leopard* 
hi-

I haven't read the whole thread but am popping in with a question.

Two of my dc sometimes get sudden onset headaches with low-grade fever, which last anywhere from a couple of hours to a day or so. Usually they end up vomiting once, and then the fever and headache go away. I treat the headaches with massage, ice packs, lavender oil etc

What would be the appropriate homeopathic remedy for this type of situation?

Also, tonight my dd was complaining of stomach pains, and then headache and dizziness. She was slightly feverish, but wanted to be under lots of covers. She didn't want me to touch her belly, but did want me to rub her head. After about an hour I gave her aconitum and within 10 minutes she had a rather violent vomiting session, then was all better, and fell asleep.

Did the remedy bring on the vomiting, or was that coincidence?

TIA

Wow, that's interesting. I don't know. Sometimes I think things do get a bit worse and then get better, like the body was needing to purge something. I have to say again that for something chronic that tends to recur, I think you sometimes need someone with experience to prescribe. With the most recent episode you described though, I would have probably done the same thing, looked in my books and tried to find the remedy that matched the best, and given that. Did she continue to get better after that?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Plaid Leopard* 
hi-

I haven't read the whole thread but am popping in with a question.

Two of my dc sometimes get sudden onset headaches with low-grade fever, which last anywhere from a couple of hours to a day or so. Usually they end up vomiting once, and then the fever and headache go away. I treat the headaches with massage, ice packs, lavender oil etc

What would be the appropriate homeopathic remedy for this type of situation?

Also, tonight my dd was complaining of stomach pains, and then headache and dizziness. She was slightly feverish, but wanted to be under lots of covers. She didn't want me to touch her belly, but did want me to rub her head. After about an hour I gave her aconitum and within 10 minutes she had a rather violent vomiting session, then was all better, and fell asleep.

Did the remedy bring on the vomiting, or was that coincidence?

TIA

I'd say you did pretty darned well. That's exactly what I would expect to have happen. What normally takes several hours to several days was resolved rapidly following it's normal path. The remedy you gave provided relief far sooner than had you not given it.

The remedy didn't bring on the vomiting so much as it kicked the body into gear to resolve it in a timely fashion. Aconite was a good remedy for this situation and it was a great call.

Since it's recurring I would tend to suggest getting to the root of the problem (is it hormonal? exacerbated by certain foods? etc.) but now you have a handy little tool until you can.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Tanya,
has it changed at all? Or is it the same and now ipecac at that potency isn't touching it?


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Tanya,
has it changed at all? Or is it the same and now ipecac at that potency isn't touching it?

Maybe there's a bit less lower level coughing spread out throughout the day, but the coughing fits are still as intense as they were. The last couple days, the fits are only happening after she's in bed in the evening, but since this is basically a 1x/day problem (though last night it was a few times in a short time period), I don't know if the timing is significant. I don't remember her mentioning headaches the first few days of this.

When I cross-referenced coughing fits and vomiting in my book, I only saw 2 remedies, so I didn't consider anything other than bry and ip, and I'm not sure if one would help a tad, when really a third (that I didn't consider) would've truly been best back then.

She seems normal and happy/healthy otherwise.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
Maybe there's a bit less lower level coughing spread out throughout the day, but the coughing fits are still as intense as they were. The last couple days, the fits are only happening after she's in bed in the evening, but since this is basically a 1x/day problem (though last night it was a few times in a short time period), I don't know if the timing is significant. I don't remember her mentioning headaches the first few days of this.

When I cross-referenced coughing fits and vomiting in my book, I only saw 2 remedies, so I didn't consider anything other than bry and ip, and I'm not sure if one would help a tad, when really a third (that I didn't consider) would've truly been best back then.

She seems normal and happy/healthy otherwise.

Could it possibly be pertussis? That is how I have read pertussis is after the initial stages. Coughing fits that end in vomiting, sometimes, as little as once per day. Child appears happy otherwise, no fever.

Not that it necessarily matters, I mean at this point there's probably not much different you'd do with that information. It just occurred to me that it sounded a lot like that type of cough.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
When I cross-referenced coughing fits and vomiting in my book, I only saw 2 remedies, so I didn't consider anything other than bry and ip, and I'm not sure if one would help a tad, when really a third (that I didn't consider) would've truly been best back then.

The thing about the books is that there is sometimes a remedy that is specific for your exact situation, but not specific for coughs, but winds up being the right remedy. I have had the homeopath prescribe a remedy that, when I went and looked it up, said NOTHING about what I was calling in about. That is because what you can read in basic books and online is really like a fraction of the information on that remedy.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
Could it possibly be pertussis? That is how I have read pertussis is after the initial stages. Coughing fits that end in vomiting, sometimes, as little as once per day. Child appears happy otherwise, no fever.

Not that it necessarily matters, I mean at this point there's probably not much different you'd do with that information. It just occurred to me that it sounded a lot like that type of cough.

I wish it were, I could make a plan for that. WC's gonna happen sometime and knowing I'm dealing with it now would just be like checking it off my pre-existing checklist. But the things that make me think it's not: undervaccinated 5yo DD coughing like this, and unvaccinated 3yo DS not having significant coughing issues (and he's not the picture of amazing unvaccinated health







), I'm not coughing as much as I expect I will when I get WC either.

It's an appealing option, that WC would be so mild for us, but I just don't see that happening, not when I'm realistic. I expect us all (at least the three of us, no bets on how DH does) to be fairly miserable. I'm not counting on a classic whoop, but I'm thinking more general misery spread around a bit more.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
The thing about the books is that there is sometimes a remedy that is specific for your exact situation, but not specific for coughs, but winds up being the right remedy. I have had the homeopath prescribe a remedy that, when I went and looked it up, said NOTHING about what I was calling in about. That is because what you can read in basic books and online is really like a fraction of the information on that remedy.

Yeah, that's why I mentioned it (not that I read up on a huge list of cough-related things, even, and eliminated everything but bry and ip). I may need to look into finding someone locally who knows acute dosing (or try to set up a phone consult, considering that, good idea, just need to settle a few hours before I make decisions, I'm feeling off-balance by this).


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

I know, it's hard.









It really throws me too at times. I really do think you would feel better if you had someone with experience to help you devise a plan, so hopefully that works out.

I wouldn't discount that it's not whooping cough. From what I've read, it seems like plenty of people who eat SAD and are not the picture of health have mild cases of it and never know they have it. So









Hope things are looking up for you guys today.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Our cough after the flu reminded me of my asthmatic cough. Years ago I thought I had bronchitis. I went to the doctor and he told me I was having an asthma attack. An inhaler took care of it. My son and I developed this cough after the flu. I approached our remedy with that in mind. I think I looked up wheezing (even though that really was the top issue), and looked up a couple of other things. For us, the remedy was spongia. Maybe thinking outside the box a little. Plus, as mentioned elsewhere,, this might be a good place to pendulum test. Do you have to go to the store and buy the remedies? You don't have a kit yet? That makes it a little harder. good luck.

eta: the think outside the box comment sounded too much like a chide. that's not what I meant. Thinking of using homeopathy is totally thinking outside the box.

is the cough productive?


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Tanya- how did the day go? Things looking any better?

Ok... now I need some help for myself. This past weekend, while traveling, I had an allergic reaction to something environmental. It started with really itchy eyes, little bit of sneezing, stuffy nose at night, slight tightness in chest. I've been home now for 5 days, and this reaction just won't let go. My eyes are fine now except for a little itch here and there. My major complaint right now is that my throat/roof of mouth is SO ITCHY. It's driving my insane. I have actually reached my hand in a couple times tonight and scratched it with my fingernails it is so bad. (I know... ew.) I'm having a little nasal congestion, worst in evening, but nothing I can't live with. The itchy throat is about to drive me insane though.

Hot liquids help the itch go away. Other than that, I haven't noticed anything that makes it better/worse. I am feeling generally blah today, and can't seem to get warm.

Oh- and I've also had 2 canker sores pop up over the last 3 days, and they are really painful today- to the point I couldn't eat dinner without wincing with each bite (I gave up after a few bites.) No idea if these are related to the reaction or not.

TIA!!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Yikes....so much to say here....
How is the milk transfer? Is she actually nursing or benefiting from an the letdown and growing on sugar? You wouldn't necessarily see green stool if that's the case. And clicking noises while nursing? How often is she stooling? What's his theory on restricting feeding?

Anyway, the remedies you selected are a great place to start. Cham generally has greenish and shreddy stool, but it can still work. Nux more often than not is constipated, but again....could still work. It does have a rubric for the pain due to overindulgence. Lyco is a great choice as is colocynthis and carbo veg *especially* if the stool looks normal and it's more gas pain, or griping in the belly.

Look for the timing of the pain as well as what she wants during an "attack." Does she feel better if she's carried? lying down? Does she want to nurse? Is it usually after a feed, during a feed or on an empty belly? Does she make any sounds? Is she sweating as she's crying? These are all helpful things to know.

I would also do a castor oil pack-no question. She can put RR in it too. For babies (if you have to buy something anyway) I prefer Emergency Essence to Rescue Remedy and see wonderful things....but both work. To target the digestive issues I love paw paw, spinifex and crowea for that kind of belly pain...and bottlebrush is good too. For the Bach flowers impatiens, beech, agrimony, crab apple and cherry plum can be good choices as well.

The nice thing about all of these is that even if she went the meds route they are still safe. I would though, if you have hte option focus a bit on mom too....the babies issues (whatever they may be) are likely an extension of hers.

thanks for the response. I am going to order the things, and use your response for part of the info.
Many things are going on with the mom. She has severe fibroids which were removed to allow conception. Her uterus looks like gravel now. Facial hair, difficult time loosing weight, known for lots of gas, lactose issues in the past, I think I am forgetting something.
the baby has a posterier tongue tie, that even I could see. The lc in the hospital suggested she do tongue exercises with her. The baby also clicks while nursing. Could the tongue tie cause colic? I introduced the idea of clipping, and mentioned if the doctor thought she wasn't gaining weight well to consider clipping. Weight gain isn't an issue anymore.

I will try to ask mom these questions and look for the answers. Is there anyplace on the web that will guide me specifically for baby homeopathy?

I really want to help, but I am trying to use this situation as a lesson to me that this isn't my help journey. It is my sil's journey and I don't want to be too pushy.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
eta: the think outside the box comment sounded too much like a chide. that's not what I meant. Thinking of using homeopathy is totally thinking outside the box.


You harpie you! You're so mean to me!







Sorry, that struck my funny bone, I totally didn't interpret it in a bad way.

I have very few remedies in the house, none except the ipecac that would be useful. Washington Homeopathics told me end of November for their kits, so hopefully they'll really get them ready by then. I need to figure out the crystal, but I also think I need to get better at linking things in a different way. I always loved science classes, but I still remember 8th grade science, geology, where I was totally clueless at matching the rocks with the written descriptions. I think it's because it's not a simple checklist--most rocks are pretty hard, so it's only occasionally that some are soft or some are super hard and that matters. Mostly hardness doesn't matter. And mostly color doesn't matter--gray, lots of gray, but sometimes color _does_ matter. Homeopathy seems a lot like this to me right now, except I've got more motivation to figure it out than I do about geology.

And I think it would be easier if I were the one coughing. Anyway, I PM'd for some advice, so we'll see how this goes. I'm slightly less off-balance than I felt yesterday.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

CS







So sorry for the reaction, no ideas from me. And ah, no, today was worse, I'm confused but less panicky than last night.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
I wish it were, I could make a plan for that. WC's gonna happen sometime and knowing I'm dealing with it now would just be like checking it off my pre-existing checklist. But the things that make me think it's not: undervaccinated 5yo DD coughing like this, and unvaccinated 3yo DS not having significant coughing issues (and he's not the picture of amazing unvaccinated health







), I'm not coughing as much as I expect I will when I get WC either.

It's an appealing option, that WC would be so mild for us, but I just don't see that happening, not when I'm realistic. I expect us all (at least the three of us, no bets on how DH does) to be fairly miserable. I'm not counting on a classic whoop, but I'm thinking more general misery spread around a bit more.


Late to the game here...sorry! I had a crazy day yesterday. Anyway, I wanted to respond to this. Dh and I were both vaxxed as kids and we did get WC last year. None of our dc's (totaly unvaxxed) had anything more than a mild cough that lasted a month or so. I had to stay WAY on top of dh and I and if I slacked we were in misery...not able to talk without coughing fits, vomiting as a result etc. Anyway I kept saying no WAY was it pertussis because my kids didn't get it. Apparently that's not the case. Who knows if they have immunity at this point, but regardless, don't discount it.

Ipecac was my remedy, drosera was dh's. I also took arnica, ruta and bryonia concurrently because of the discomfort. Ipecac was a high potency regularly and the ARB was high potency as well, just twice a day. It was like magic.

I also did nutritional intervention which was a great help with the wheezing. Vitamin A and vitamin C were both huge helps at that time.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
I also think I need to get better at linking things in a different way.

so my advice, if you want to do this on your own is to obtain a materia medica with repertory. This allows you for a very small price ($15ish) to cross reference and get the feeling of the remedy. That way you can look up the symptom in the rep and then flip back and read all the remedy descriptions to see what fits. For instance, above CS talks about an itchy throat made better by drinking hot things, as well as canker sores. If cross reference both in the repertory you get a list of remedies. Two big ones are apis and causticum both of which we can throw away because in the remedy picture the modalities both say WORSE for heat in all forms. Spongia, however is better for warm drinks, has the itchy throat and the sores on mouth and tongue. That's a better choice...it may not be THE choice, but it's higher up than the other two.

You can usually find Boericke on amazing used, but you can also go to www.minimum.com and find it there. I recommend the Indian edition. You'll get lots of cook info in there. It's called Pocket Manual of Homeopathic Materia Medica and Repertory. It's in the top sellers list. That you should definitely be able to get for under $20 including shipping.

ETA: I just looked and it's $9.43 plus shipping.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
The baby also clicks while nursing. Could the tongue tie cause colic?

Abso-freakin-lutely. That click is the seal between the tongue and breast tissue being broken which allows the baby to swallow air. Number one cause of colic right there. A remedy may help deal with the results, but really it's a mechanical issue.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Ok... now I need some help for myself. This past weekend, while traveling, I had an allergic reaction to something environmental. It started with really itchy eyes, little bit of sneezing, stuffy nose at night, slight tightness in chest. I've been home now for 5 days, and this reaction just won't let go. My eyes are fine now except for a little itch here and there. My major complaint right now is that my throat/roof of mouth is SO ITCHY. It's driving my insane. I have actually reached my hand in a couple times tonight and scratched it with my fingernails it is so bad. (I know... ew.) I'm having a little nasal congestion, worst in evening, but nothing I can't live with. The itchy throat is about to drive me insane though.

Hot liquids help the itch go away. Other than that, I haven't noticed anything that makes it better/worse. I am feeling generally blah today, and can't seem to get warm.

Oh- and I've also had 2 canker sores pop up over the last 3 days, and they are really painful today- to the point I couldn't eat dinner without wincing with each bite (I gave up after a few bites.) No idea if these are related to the reaction or not.

TIA!!

Okee dokee....is it a cold that was brought on by increased susceptibility due to allergies? Was that the exciting cause? If it's STILL allergies then you could try histaminum. However, didn't I read somewhere that the sores came on after another remedy? Nat mur maybe? Off to find out....


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Late to the game here...sorry! I had a crazy day yesterday. Anyway, I wanted to respond to this. Dh and I were both vaxxed as kids and we did get WC last year. None of our dc's (totaly unvaxxed) had anything more than a mild cough that lasted a month or so. I had to stay WAY on top of dh and I and if I slacked we were in misery...not able to talk without coughing fits, vomiting as a result etc. Anyway I kept saying no WAY was it pertussis because my kids didn't get it. Apparently that's not the case. Who knows if they have immunity at this point, but regardless, don't discount it.

Ipecac was my remedy, drosera was dh's. I also took arnica, ruta and bryonia concurrently because of the discomfort. Ipecac was a high potency regularly and the ARB was high potency as well, just twice a day. It was like magic.

I also did nutritional intervention which was a great help with the wheezing. Vitamin A and vitamin C were both huge helps at that time.

So you just completely overturned my expectations. I've figured DH and I may get the cough that's not obviously WC (though I wasn't counting on it, better to be prepared for misery and then it's better than that) but I was sure the kids would be miserable. That has implications for Thanksgiving travel that I need to figure out, darn. But it is a more appealing explanation than any I've come up with on my own.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
so my advice, if you want to do this on your own is to obtain a materia medica with repertory. This allows you for a very small price ($15ish) to cross reference and get the feeling of the remedy.

I'm not aiming quite this high yet. I don't even think I can do a great job describing the issue to someone else (hint hint--check your email). But I'll keep this in mind for some day when I think I have gotten some competence. Right now, the homeopathy book I have lists stuff like that (in the back, it lists cough, and then: at night or intense fits, or sporadic, stuff like that with lots of remedies which I then go to the main part of the book to read a section on) and even with what's probably an easier-to-use version, I'm still having trouble.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
Right now, the homeopathy book I have lists stuff like that (in the back, it lists cough, and then: at night or intense fits, or sporadic, stuff like that with lots of remedies which I then go to the main part of the book to read a section on) and even with what's probably an easier-to-use version, I'm still having trouble.

Nothing in my email at this point, but I'll watch out.

A MM is going to be more technical, but it will also give you a broader picture. Definitely something to keep in mind!


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Nothing in my email at this point, but I'll watch out.

A MM is going to be more technical, but it will also give you a broader picture. Definitely something to keep in mind!

Ack! Resending, I sent yesterday afternoon!


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello everyone,

Working my way through this thread and the other one. Homeopathy was something I thought I probably should get a kit and a book to have on hand, just in case







Well just in case has arrived and I have neither









DD is 6 months old and has her first cold - my 20 mo. niece was visiting last weekend and had the sniffles and barky/rattly cough. There was much passing of toys around and spit. By Sunday night, dd was a teeny bit congested. Monday during the day I could hear the congestion, but nothing major. Monday night things went down hill - very congested, glassy eyes, rectal temp of 100.4 (normal 100.2 or lower) in the morning, could feel her head get hot and then cool down, cold hands and ears though, watery eyes, sneezing, cranky, very congested, difficult time nursing and settling down to sleep because of it, etc. She's also drooling a lot from teething, altho not as much today.

I can tell she's feeling better personality wise yesterday and especially today, she's smiley and pretty content today, her eyes look much better, not watery or glassy the past couple days, she was actually able to sleep in bed with me last night and breathe pretty clearly for the majority of the night until I rolled her on her other side to nurse (since Tuesday night she's been sleeping primarily in her cradle swing which keeps her at a slight angle and the rocking motion helps soothe her). But yesterday evening she had the occasional rattly cough and I'm hearing it occasionally today. For whatever reason, the cough freaks me out.

Her biggest frustration/distress is from the congestion still (although it is improving) - if she's sleeping and going through a stuffy bout she'll rub her eyes/nose, turn her head side to side, and cry out a little, very well soothed by the hum of the electric toothbrush during this - settles her right down back to sleep 99% of the time.

Right now I'm noticing her right cheek is red and her left is pale - thought at first it was from nursing with her right cheek on my arm, but she's been sitting for several minutes and it's still red. She's still sounding pretty congested off and on, like the snot shifts and then she can breathe again and then it shifts and she has to snort a bit to find clear breathing.

The mucous was occasionally pale yellow, but predominantly clear and thick. A steamy shower doesn't seem to do a whole lot to open things up and get it moving, we have better luck actually getting her in the tub to splash - seems to loosen things up enough that I can use the snot sucker to get some out. She's been nursing well today. I have been doing breastmilk up the nose and she's overdue for that at the moment, that seems to help.

I guess my question is, is there something I should/could do homeopathy wise? Or are things progressing just fine and I shouldn't mess?

Taking a flower remedy for myself


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I'd probably do pulsatilla if I had it on hand. Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LisaG* 
Homeopathy was something I thought I probably should get a kit and a book to have on hand, just in case







Well just in case has arrived and I have neither

















and







for a sick little one. No help from me, I am so a newbie, but I'm in the same boat (except the kids seem stable and I _think_ I know what I'm dealing with now, so we're ok).


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks PB - hopefully tonight goes relatively smoothly. If not, I'll make the trip to the health food store to get some. She's sleeping at the moment, although she's back in the swing, too stuffy to fall asleep lying flat.

Tanya - glad to hear the kids are stable







Hope WHP gets their kits up soon. Ordered my book from Amazon in the meantime.

You know, it's too bad some sort of basic natural healing course isn't taught in school - it'd be doing me a heck of a lot more good right now than Algebra 2 ever did







Although, I probably wouldn't have found "how to take care of your sick baby" very relevant back then


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

My boys woke up last night with sore throats. I have it this morning. We are achey and icky. The pendulum says Lach and Cal P. I can't say they are working wonders but I'm wondering if I should up the frequency also I am realizing I'm not addressing the aches that would help.
My mom semi dropped my homeopathy book in her bath last night. She was drying it in her room last night, so I didn't have access to it. My cheat sheet seemed to work ok

I've been reaaly wanting to expand my remedies. I will do it at the first of the year. I'm not sure if I want to increase my 30c vials or add a bunch of 200c. Fun to ponder.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

another option:
http://www.natural-living.com/homeopathic.php

Vials are twice the size of WHP and excellent quality. Not as portable though.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I would like to make my own travel kit from WH. The other ones look great. I am thinking The ones you just posted would mostly stay at home. Smile.

My mom is visiting and rolling out my cut out cookies while I cuddle in bed. I am feeling blessed.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

PB--in case *my* email doesn't go through, I just got an email from you this morning. But since all of you (here and other threads) beat me over the head with the pertussis possibility, I really considered it and that's a possibility, which is a relief, because I have a plan, and DD didn't throw up at all yesterday.


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
another option:
http://www.natural-living.com/homeopathic.php

Vials are twice the size of WHP and excellent quality. Not as portable though.

They say this can take 4-6 weeks to receive - does WHP take as long? Wish I knew when WHP was really going to be back with their kits.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
PB--in case *my* email doesn't go through, I just got an email from you this morning. But since all of you (here and other threads) beat me over the head with the pertussis possibility, I really considered it and that's a possibility, which is a relief, because I have a plan, and DD didn't throw up at all yesterday.

excellent! You still may want to think about upping the ipecac which would make a lot of sense. That would allow it to break through where the 30C failed. I'm so glad the vitamin C is making a difference!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LisaG* 
They say this can take 4-6 weeks to receive - does WHP take as long? Wish I knew when WHP was really going to be back with their kits.

no. When they are unencumbered they usually ship out immediately and you receive them within a week. They are pricier, contain less product, but the portability of the kits can't be beat. The top 100 kit also contains a few 200C remedies. That's a nice feature and has come in handy more than once (just last weekend at a family event, in fact. That kit is always in my bag.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

a belated thanks to Panserbjorne for responding to my question







!


----------



## waluso (Jul 28, 2008)

My homeopath recommended the home remedy kit from here: http://www.dataroad.net/cgi-bin/star..._aid_kits.html

I ordered it last week and received it in 1-2 days.


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok, so total newbie question - how do you know how many pellets to give per dose? Got some pulsatilla for 6 mo. old, gave 1 pellet before she totally nodded off while nursing - but wonder if it was enough.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LisaG* 
Ok, so total newbie question - how do you know how many pellets to give per dose? Got some pulsatilla for 6 mo. old, gave 1 pellet before she totally nodded off while nursing - but wonder if it was enough.

I just give my 6mo one pellet, though I suppose it could probably be diluted with some water and dispensed that way instead... the usual dose is 3 pellets, iirc. that's what i use for those of us in the family with teeth anyway.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waluso* 
My homeopath recommended the home remedy kit from here: http://www.dataroad.net/cgi-bin/star..._aid_kits.html

I ordered it last week and received it in 1-2 days.

there's also
http://a2zhomeopathy.com/Homeopathy_Kits/index.html
which is comparable to WHP in many ways. Same cases too.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LisaG* 
Ok, so total newbie question - how do you know how many pellets to give per dose? Got some pulsatilla for 6 mo. old, gave 1 pellet before she totally nodded off while nursing - but wonder if it was enough.

I usually say a couple (2-3ish) for no reason other than a. you want to make sure it got in, and b. in case one was a dud. All pellets are medicated separately and it's very rare but *possible* to have one that wasn't. I figure by giving 2-3, something is going to get in the kiddos mouth and at least one will be medicated!


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

I've been lurking on this thread and learning quite a bit and my wish list is now seriously growing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
another option:
http://www.natural-living.com/homeopathic.php

Vials are twice the size of WHP and excellent quality. Not as portable though.

I'm assuming if you got a kit from here that you'd go with the 30C? I'm assuming it's more an amber bottle with screw on cap, correct? I have a remedy from Celletech and find it difficult to get the pellets out without getting too many. Totally practical and silly question...but with the amber bottles how do you do it without wasting any - dh always sends a few bouncing across the kitchen floor.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

occasionally I will pour out too many, and I just pour them back in. I rarely dry dose so for me it's a matter of having a glass with an ounce of water next to me and putting just a few pellets in. The caps don't go near anyone's mouth from bottles like that. Boiron remedies I see as sort of cheap and disposable so I'll let me kids have the cap and self dose.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pampered_mom* 
I've been lurking on this thread and learning quite a bit and my wish list is now seriously growing.

I'm assuming if you got a kit from here that you'd go with the 30C? I'm assuming it's more an amber bottle with screw on cap, correct? I have a remedy from Celletech and find it difficult to get the pellets out without getting too many. Totally practical and silly question...but with the amber bottles how do you do it without wasting any - dh always sends a few bouncing across the kitchen floor.

I don't have any amber bottles (yet) but...
My ND pours his remedies into a folded clean piece of paper. None get wasted and if he accidentally pours out too many, he can pour them back in without worrying that he's touched them.


----------



## lablover (Nov 11, 2005)

PB can you throw out a few common cough remedies for me to research to help this cough that I have? It started a couple of days ago and I assume it is being caused by postnasal drip (virus going around the family). My nose is totally clear, except occasionally I may have a tiny bit of clear discharge. I am having coughing fits due to a tickle in the throat. Most coughing is dry but every now and then it will be wet when I cough a bit of the drip. Drinking liquid seems to help the tickle. I think I am driving my coworkers crazy! I feel okay otherwise.


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
I don't have any amber bottles (yet) but...
My ND pours his remedies into a folded clean piece of paper. None get wasted and if he accidentally pours out too many, he can pour them back in without worrying that he's touched them.

That was another question I have - how in the world do you get a pellet into baby's mouth without touching the baby's mouth or the pellet or both? I know it's a big no-no to touch the pellets, but practically speaking...... I have.

Incidentally, I thought people might be interested in this - about 15 years ago I was the office manager for an MD who specialized in homeopathy (he's now deceased unfortunately). Wish I had paid closer attention! But, he had a very unique way of practicing (or at least I think so). He would meet with the patient, talk with them about what was going on, examine them if necessary and then prick their finger to get a blood spot on a piece of paper. He'd then go to his office and dowse over their blood spot to determine which remedy and dosage was appropriate for them. And then he'd prepare the remedy using a Radionics machine - I don't know much at all about Radionics but he had cards for each remedy that had a certain pattern on them, circular in nature. You'd put the card in a slot on this box and then put a glass vial of water in the box (no lid) and the water would get imprinted with the vibration of the remedy and the strength of it. It was very cool. And no, the vast majority of patients had no idea this was how he practiced.

I'll never forget one patient who was trying so hard to get his insurance to pay for the remedies. He called to ask if someone from the insurance company could come back and watch how the doc prepared them (not knowing how he did), so they would know they were legitimate. I can only imagine how that process would have gone over with them


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't think there's an issue with you touching the baby's remedy at all. You are, in fact, still a part of their energy system. Or rather, they of yours. I wouldn't touch the other pellets in the vial, but in terms of what's going in the babe's mouth? A non issue in my opinion.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

My lovely wife Amy needs your help. She describes it as: "a headache that has moved from the back to the right to the front, currently it's on the right"; "nose is stuffed up but not running, causing me to mouth-breathe"; "thrown up once due to too much stomach acid"; "feeling nauseated again but food is totally unappealing"; "taking small occasional sips of juice-flavored water, which is comforting"; "my throat was very sore with lots of mucous at the base"; "several remedies this morning helped: calp, lach, and ipecac. When I breathe out, it feels like my throat's on fire, though the pain is not that bad. I have a fever and lots of chills. I only want to be deep inside blankets burrowing my head.I'm achy when I don't move; I feel a little better when I move my limbs, but it's too difficult. I'm very weak, I need help to go to the bathroom. I'm feeling weepy and vulnerable. I would prefer not to be alone, unless of course it's my 3-year-old jumping on me, I would rather not that! My boys watched nine hours of cartoons today, a new record. I prefer to keep my eyes closed. When I have the energy, I will retest the above remedies.
Any other ideas?"
DH again. Thanks for any and all help you can give, she's miserable.


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Oh Amy







, wish I knew something to offer you


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Amy,
I know you know I'm no expert but something is telling me ipecac for you and has been for a few days. I actually had to restrain myself from pming you this morning and asking if you were ok and if you were taking ipecac... just for no reason out of the blue. Do you have 200c?


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Amy,
I know you know I'm no expert but something is telling me ipecac for you and has been for a few days. I actually had to restrain myself from pming you this morning and asking if you were ok and if you were taking ipecac... just for no reason out of the blue. Do you have 200c?

Wow JR that is so cool. I tested yes for Ipecac and was able to sleep a little . I don't have 200c but will up my intake of 30c. I no longer have chills. I'm very hot which I think is good.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I saw this WAY too late, I'm so sorry! I had my computer shut down very early last night and was running around this morning. Can we get an update, mama?


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Ipecac helped quite a bit with nausea and vomiting also with chills. This morning pain was different my sore swollen throat affecting how I sound swallowing is painful and so is moving neck. A heating pad is comfortin. Deep muscle aches improved with colocyn and mm suggested following up with staphysagria. Pendulum said yes. Still have aches but more shallow feeling.
Overall doing a bit better cooking smells are turning my stomach blah. Still feel very bad and weak but not weepy.
Nose still stuffed up causing mouth breathing. White tongue.

I've decided that I really need to get 200c remedies.

Eta: I am able to think and communicate, although painfully.

Bryonia was a no.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I guess we're getting to see a case in point of when a deeper remedy is needed.







Amy.







I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I am doing a great deal better today. I am able to walk around and I just took a shower.
I am wondering if I over did taking some remedies last night and proved them. Merc V and Puls both came out as yes. I wasn't sure which one to take and wasn't getting a fast response from either, starting in early evening. Within a 5 hour range, I had taken Merc V twice and Puls twice. I noticed that I would wake up in a panic because of sleep apnea-like issues. I was really freaked out. Afraid to go to sleep again. I wasn't able to breathe well because I had so much mucus in my throat and my eyes started draining icky stuff. I was much worse that a few hours earlier. My DH suggested I take some aspirin for the pain. I decided to try it, so I could swallow and remove the mucus and be able to sleep. I was able to sleep and I am doing much better this morning. Still quite a bit of pain and inflammation in my throat and ears, but not to the same degree as yesterday. With effort, I can swallow.
I am walking! yeah!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Amy- what a scary night! I'm so glad you're feeling better today.


----------



## blueberrystamps (Nov 5, 2005)

I would love to join this thread I have read to page 6 but I need to go to bed great info so far.
I really started using homeopathy earlier this year I have taken a few classes and learned alot.

I have used apis with great results a bunch of times this summer.
Also have used arnica alot this summer and it worked awesome.
I get car sick some times and I have used Nux to help with that.

SO far I love having more options to help myself and my family but it is very over whelming so I think this thread will be a great help.

Amanda


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

The Washington Homeopathic *50 Remedy Kit* and *100 Remedy Kit* are back on their website. http://www.homeopathyworks.com/jshop...n.php?xSec=104

Pat


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I have been slowly improving and was able to eat food yesterday which was nice.

This afternoon I started feeling a little odd. You know the way you feel when starting to get sick? A little tingly, slightly out of body feeling, hyper sensory sensitive. My coughing has changed. I am now feeling a little woozy. I am worried about a secondary infection. I just took extra bit d, just finished my clo, vitamin c, b12.

I want to use some homeopathy but not sure what to use. Off to sit and think.

Eta: well that didn't take long, aconite is the one.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Can we talk a little about what a polycrest is?

My mm states the following for arsenicum:
Arsenicum is one of our most important polycrests, and is therefore to be used both before and after nearly every other remedy in our homeopathic pharmacy.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey friend.

A polycrest is simply a remedy that has many indications. So a top 50 or top 100 kit would contain all polycrests....remedies that have a wide body of knowledge, research and provings behind them and address many different conditions.

Arsenicum is a great example. It's an excellent acute OR constitutional remedy. It has indications for fevers, food poisoning, bronchitis, flu, pneumonia, headaches, cancer, asthma, anxiety, weakness from blood loss, hayfever, digestive complaints, canker sores, sore throats, depression etc. the list truly does go on. It's a remedy I wouldn't want to be without. In fact, I just recently used it in ascending potencies to keep my mother out of the hospital.


----------



## gentlecowgirl (Jan 17, 2009)

I just wanted to say I am really enjoying this thread. Recently I have been exposed to the power of homeopathy. I have casually used it in the past but I am working with a homeopath presently and I have had such immediate, incredible reactions to it. I had a two plus year finger nail fungus that was so painful. We farm so my hands must work. After trying every thing short of pharmacuticals I went to my homeopath. Within 3 days it was completely gone. I can't express how revolutionary this was. I was not expecting complete healing support from homeopathy, I was blown over.

So I really want to expand my understanding and knowledge to support my families health. I am also interested in using it for my livestock, horses and our pets. I have used pulsatilla for mastitis in cows with great results but my toolbox is definately not full.

I am also nervously traveling to central america in a month with my family, including my non vaxed 2 year old and I am newly pregnant. So I am building a travel first aid kit. Any suggestions?

Thanks for all of your generosity with this amazing knowledge. I will probably be hangin out more.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
Can we talk a little about what a polycrest is?

My mm states the following for arsenicum:
Arsenicum is one of our most important polycrests, and is therefore to be used both before and after nearly every other remedy in our homeopathic pharmacy.

thanks that is clearer. What I _thought_ was being said here (but didn't make sense) was that for every acute problem you have use aresenicum before or after your regular choice. That totally didn't make sense.
What it is saying was that it is so useful for so many different things that you will be likely to be using it that often.

Panser - good for you for keeping your mom out of the hospital. It is not necessary today, but I would really love to read about your process about a particular case. How do you make your decisions? What are you looking for? How long do you wait?

Are there any books out there just describing cases?

It is nice to see some new faces here. I totally feel like I monopolize this thread. I purposely write here about my process so that others might get ideas for themselves. I also hugely appreciate anyone's input.

Update about last night:
I took two doses of aconite. even though my pendulum told me no the second time (head in a bag).
As the night wore on it became harder to breathe. I had a tightness in my chest and a painful burning. Coughing stopped being productive and the pain changed to deeper down. I felt like it was my lungs, but am not sure. I have been so drained from multiple illnesses that I started worrying about pneumonia. I ended up take aresenicum. The picture seemed right. I took it twice throughout the night.
This morning, although weaker than Thursday, the deep burning is gone. My cough is the productive kind I had earlier. I don't know what happened last night. I don't know if Arsenicum helped.
I am really upping my nutrition. I told a friend that and she asked how in the world could _I_ up my nutrition, but I've increased a few things. In th regular world I seem a little crazy, but here, well fairly normal or average. I am just feeling so drained, not emotionally, but physically. I am certainly getting a crash course in homeopathy.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

gentlecowgirl - isn't it amazing? There have been some extremely acute cases, and some long term problems in my family that have been 100% relieved by homeopathy. This fall alone I have told myself that twice if the situation didn't get better, we would have to go to the hospital, and homeopathy totally solved it.
I wish that it has helped with everything. I am definitely still on the learning curve. Sometimes I can feel frustrated by that, especially when pain is involved. I am working on being more zen about it.

I wonder if there are some special resource for you specificially for animals?

look forward to reading about your experiences.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blueberrystamps* 
I get car sick some times and I have used Nux to help with that.

SO far I love having more options to help myself and my family but it is very over whelming so I think this thread will be a great help.

Amanda

thanks for mentioning this.
motion sickness is a big issue for me. Did you take the remedy in anticipation of the car sickness or did you wait until you experienced it?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 

I wonder if there are some special resource for you specificially for animals?


There are some great books about veterinary homeopathy. It's a pretty big field, actually. Dr. Pitcairn's is one that many people seem to love. We have a homeopathic vet. (regular vet with advanced homeopathic training.) In fact my uncle finally just took his cat since the last year of conventional treatments didn't do a thing. One dose of a single remedy and the problem was gone. He's a total convert.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
thanks that is clearer. What I _thought_ was being said here (but didn't make sense) was that for every acute problem you have use aresenicum before or after your regular choice. That totally didn't make sense.
nope! But people like Luc De Schepper-fantastic homeopath but not one that I always agree with-can make this confusing. The man LOVES him some arsenicum.
What it is saying was that it is so useful for so many different things that you will be likely to be using it that often.
Yup. Major polycrest. You will , quite likely, use it often.

Panser - good for you for keeping your mom out of the hospital. It is not necessary today, but I would really love to read about your process about a particular case. How do you make your decisions? What are you looking for? How long do you wait?
That's a tough one. For her, it was just knowing her and seeing her. She was in a bad place. It was just clearly arsenicum. I gave the dose. Had it not given an immediate response (within 15 minutes or so) I would have reassessed. What I'm looking for in *that* instance is comfort. She couldn't eat, move, sleep, breathe or speak. The two most important things to change there is breathing and sleeping. You need to do both to heal. So, one dose and she layed down right where she was an fell asleep. The heightened color drained and her breathing normalized. We moved on to another remedy two days later, but the picture changed quite a bit.

Are there any books out there just describing cases?
TONS. But they ain't cheap for the most part. You can generally read many cases online though. You'd probably like Catherine Coulter though...she gives pictures of each remedy. Helps you to see them more clearly.

Update about last night:
I took two doses of aconite. even though my pendulum told me no the second time (head in a bag).
tsk tsk!
As the night wore on it became harder to breathe. I had a tightness in my chest and a painful burning. Coughing stopped being productive and the pain changed to deeper down. I felt like it was my lungs, but am not sure. I have been so drained from multiple illnesses that I started worrying about pneumonia. I ended up take aresenicum. The picture seemed right. I took it twice throughout the night.
This morning, although weaker than Thursday, the deep burning is gone. My cough is the productive kind I had earlier. I don't know what happened last night. I don't know if Arsenicum helped.

Sounds like it was a good arsenicum picture. That burning is a pretty big keynote symptom as is the anxiety (though understandable!) It sounds as though the aconite may have been a bit suppressive at the second dose. This is always a possibility, but is generally easily remedies in acutes. Good for you!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I will check out Catherine Coulter, but really would rather spend my money on remedies, so most likely will look for cases online. thanks


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

hpathy.com tends to have cases for study. Many published homeopaths tend to have them on their sites too.

If you are looking for books just remember to check out www.minimum.com or www.wholehealthnow.com They both tend to have very good prices on books. If you can find them used on amazon, great, but often even used on amazon the prices are higher than at minimum.


----------



## lablover (Nov 11, 2005)

I have a question about fevers. My 6 yo came down with a fever suddenly last night. He had a mild cold prior to this. I debated on whether to give him aconite or oscillo and I chose the oscillo just in case we are dealing with the flu. I gave him the 3 doses (just a few pellets each time) and the last dose was around 2pm today. He still has a fever hovering around 100 - 101 although overall he is doing okay. He is eating and drinking, he just has droopy eyes and slight flushing at times. He has been laying down for much of the day at our request, but as the evening wears on he is doing it on his on accord. Today when I ask him if various body parts hurt he says no, although last night he said his chest hurt when I asked him. He has an infrequent cough. He wants to be covered with a blanket as he is chilly. His left eye is getting red in spots, but no discharge. So should I just let it run its course? I feel like he is doing okay right now, I am just nervous. If I give another remedy will it negate the possible effects of the oscillo? Is it too late for aconite? My one book says to give within the first 24 hours and I am nearing in on that mark.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Is it possible to um. antidote yourself by handling a remedy which is the antidote to your remedy?
ie) I gave DS3 coffea cruda for teething... is it possible that antidoted my anacardium?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lablover* 
If I give another remedy will it negate the possible effects of the oscillo? 
Nope. I do it all the time. IN fact I posted when I got this flu I used oscillo and eupatorium, kiddos used oscillo and pulsatilla or ferrum phos, depending on the kid.

Is it too late for aconite?

IMO and experience, no. It is generally best to use it in the first 12-24 hours, but if it's still a good fit it can be used. However make sure you asses the picture and make sure it IS still a good fit. I hear you on being nervous, but what you are looking for first and foremost is for them to be comfy. The fever hanging around isn't as big a deal IMO.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 








Is it possible to um. antidote yourself by handling a remedy which is the antidote to your remedy?
ie) I gave DS3 coffea cruda for teething... is it possible that antidoted my anacardium?









Possible, yes. But you'd have to be super sensitive. If you know that about yourself then it's not out of the realm of possibility. Did you touch them with your hands?


----------



## lablover (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
IMO and experience, no. It is generally best to use it in the first 12-24 hours, but if it's still a good fit it can be used. However make sure you asses the picture and make sure it IS still a good fit. I hear you on being nervous, but what you are looking for first and foremost is for them to be comfy. The fever hanging around isn't as big a deal IMO.

Thanks! I held off because he was acting okay and was perky last night. This morning his fever is gone and he seems to be back to normal, except for a runny nose.

I have another question related to DH. He had surgery on his achilles about 7 weeks ago and is currently going through physical therapy while it heals. The problem is the incision seems to be slow to heal. He is still having to put a big bandaid on it every day because it bleeds from time to time. After reading my book I was going to try phosphorus 30c. Does that sound like a proper choice? And if so, how frequent should I dose to treat something like this? Just one dose and wait for improvement or a few doses until I see improvement?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

You could certainly use phos for that. I would personally also do a calendula wash.

In acute instances like that (an injury) I tend to use a 30C and dose three times a day until the issue is just about resolved.

You can also think about arnica if there's any tenderness around the area, and ruta is pretty specific to tendons and ligaments if there's any pain there.


----------



## lablover (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
You could certainly use phos for that. I would personally also do a calendula wash.

In acute instances like that (an injury) I tend to use a 30C and dose three times a day until the issue is just about resolved.

You can also think about arnica if there's any tenderness around the area, and ruta is pretty specific to tendons and ligaments if there's any pain there.

Thank you!!! He has extreme tenderness around the incision, and pain in the tendon (he is not back to full range of motion and is only to semi-weight bearing at this point), along with the bleeding incision. So maybe I should try ruta instead? This is where it gets so confusing to me! Would a plan be to use ruta and then later deal with the bleeding incision with arnica or phos if it persists? I'd love to have this resolve with homeopathy and make a believer out of DH!

Also, silly question...I have some calendula ointment (boiron). Does that serve the same purpose? Or is there a specific product for doing a wash?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I wouldn't use ointment. You can get calendula tincture or calendula succus from most any health food store. Then just make up a "lotion" of calendula and water (1:10 ratio) and wash the wound with it. You can also include hypericum if the wound is still painful (it's an excellent analgesic)....same ratio (1 hypericum:10 water) I would do it a few times a day. This will help it heal faster, and without incident.

In this instance I would probably ditch phosphorous and use arnica and ruta alternating. Each three times a day or so. That will help with healing for the incision, tissue trauma and tendon damage. I'd skip the phosphorous mainly because given that area (I'm assuming back of the ankle) it's hard to keep an incision stable enough to heal, so the fact that it's continually opening up is likely more an issue of mechanics than tissue integrity. Anyway, that's my thought process, for what it's worth!


----------



## lablover (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I wouldn't use ointment. You can get calendula tincture or calendula succus from most any health food store. Then just make up a "lotion" of calendula and water (1:10 ratio) and wash the wound with it. You can also include hypericum if the wound is still painful (it's an excellent analgesic)....same ratio (1 hypericum:10 water) I would do it a few times a day. This will help it heal faster, and without incident.

In this instance I would probably ditch phosphorous and use arnica and ruta alternating. Each three times a day or so. That will help with healing for the incision, tissue trauma and tendon damage. I'd skip the phosphorous mainly because given that area (I'm assuming back of the ankle) it's hard to keep an incision stable enough to heal, so the fact that it's continually opening up is likely more an issue of mechanics than tissue integrity. Anyway, that's my thought process, for what it's worth!


Thank you so much!! I'll tell him to alternate the two and I'll pick up some calendula. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Possible, yes. But you'd have to be super sensitive. If you know that about yourself then it's not out of the realm of possibility. Did you touch them with your hands?

Noooo.... I would *never* do that! I know better~!








...
....

Ok ok!! I did!







I don't know if I'm supersensitive.

Hate to bug you but there's a mama here asking about remedies/FEs for a teething babe. Had a bad experience with amber.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

My pendulum is saying that we are safe having some raw dairy and my cell salts are safe. I had an ounce of cheese and no reactions from my nursling. I decided to hold off on the dairy until I'm able to give them raw kefir.

But, I have been doing cell salts for myself. I only have silicea, and two cals. My pendulum is giving a big yes for silicia. interesting to me. Do you think it has to do with my recent illnesses and throat stuff or is it more general?
I dropped my bottle and it broke. DH carefully picked up each tablet with tweezers and we put them in a bowl. Do you think they are ok energy wise? I can't buy anything more until January, and I want to keep on the cell salts.

I am excited about these cell salt possibilities


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I'd think they are fine (aside from shards of glass!) Silica has so many purposes and indications that it's hard to say. Anyone dealing with food sensitivities is going to benefit (IMO) from some silica.

I just did another seminar on cell salts back in November. I have always loved them, but each time I attend anything like that I get even more fired up.

JR, I'll go check out that thread, but I think she contacted me privately already...


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Hey mamas, just a note to let you note that the kits are back at Washington Homeopathics







AND they're 10% off
















So, is it worth it to have the 100 vial kit vs. the 50 vial?

DD is still having some congestion at night, although definitely not as bad and can sleep lying flat again. Has the crusty/boogery nose when she wakes up in the morning. Her cough is improving, not as deep or a phlegmy. Lord will I be glad when this is finally all. done.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Ummm, *I* think so! If for no other reason, to have those few 200C potencies.


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

That's what I thought - I remembered you mentioning you liked having some 200c ones. Thanks!


----------



## LisaG (Feb 23, 2003)

Just started reading Practical Homeopathy. I love this sentence from the preface: "I want a form of medicine in whose core philosophy is the notion that healing is always possible and is, in fact, an innate part of my nature."


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LisaG* 
Just started reading Practical Homeopathy. I love this sentence from the preface: "I want a form of medicine in whose core philosophy is the notion that healing is always possible and is, in fact, an innate part of my nature."

Yeah - that is really empowering.
I know that has really become my view point.

I wish I had gotten the 100 remedy. I am going to fix the problem by getting a 200c kit and then separately order the other ones I need, if it makes sense financially.


----------



## mellowjello (Jul 22, 2008)

I searched this thread for parasite info but did not find anything, but I'm sorry if this is a repeat... Looking for information about homeopathy for parasite cleanse. We have got them pretty bad. Taking Ivermectin but that is not working by itself, and we are doing dietary changes too (but I'm having a really hard time and the bananas are really bad, I can tell).

Here is a site that discusses homeopathy and other alternative treatments for parasites (a very good article I thought). It lists several remedies, but then says you need to go to someone specially trained to help you pick which one to use, and you need to know the particular parasite you have (makes sense).
http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/i...tes-000097.htm

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with this approach. Trying to determine if it's worked going to a homeopathic person for advice.


----------



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

I see a lot of talk here about kits, pendulums, and a few other things, and, um...I'm feeling rather clueless.







I've just always bought whatever I needed at the HFS or through Frontier, and I've either looked online for the right thing remedy for the situation, asked my mw, or recently, referred to the reference information in Pregnancy, Birth, and Your Baby's First Year.

So, can someone enlighten me/give me a crash course/point me to some references with basic information that I've obviously missed?


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I just bought a 100-remedy kit from Washington Homeopathics...

http://www.homeopathyworks.com/jshop....php?xProd=505

I didn't try homeopathy for a lot of little stuff because at $8/bottle, the HFS was pretty pricey when I wasn't very sure of my ability to choose remedies. The box is pretty darn small (the pellets are tiny, that takes some work to not dump out a huge pile) so it's easy to store, and now I can experiment a bit more.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
I just bought a 100-remedy kit from Washington Homeopathics...

http://www.homeopathyworks.com/jshop....php?xProd=505

I didn't try homeopathy for a lot of little stuff because at $8/bottle, the HFS was pretty pricey when I wasn't very sure of my ability to choose remedies. The box is pretty darn small (the pellets are tiny, that takes some work to not dump out a huge pile) so it's easy to store, and now I can experiment a bit more.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!







You are going to be very happy with it!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rikki Jean* 
I see a lot of talk here about kits, pendulums, and a few other things, and, um...I'm feeling rather clueless.







I've just always bought whatever I needed at the HFS or through Frontier, and I've either looked online for the right thing remedy for the situation, asked my mw, or recently, referred to the reference information in Pregnancy, Birth, and Your Baby's First Year.

So, can someone enlighten me/give me a crash course/point me to some references with basic information that I've obviously missed?









LOL....it's easy to get lost here. I do it all the time! The benefit of having a kit is having the remedies at your fingertips when you need them. I can't always get to a health food store and when I send clients, sometimes they are OUT of the remedy I sent them for. This just puts more power in your hands. With 100 remedies (well, 92 or so with a few others in different potencies) you are likely to be able to address most anything that comes up. Even if you dont' have the exact remedy you need, you are likely to have something close enough to get you out of crisis mode.

It also makes it far less expensive. In a kit there are more doses for much less money. I think in the 100 remedy kit you pay about $1.25 per remedy and there are more doses in each than are in boiron tubes.

And lastly but definitely not least they are compact, can travel anywhere and are always organized. Much easier than fishing around for the right tube!

Pendulums are a whole nother ballgame and there's a thread somewhere about crystal testing...anyone know where? I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mellowjello* 
Just wondering if anyone has any experience with this approach. Trying to determine if it's worked going to a homeopathic person for advice.

I do have some experience and I do think it's worth it. However you can also look at the remedies and see if one seems to jump out as well. I just find that homeopathy, when well prescribed works brilliantly and has for many many things for us. Parasites included. I will say though that we also take a look at our diets if this is an issue. DH dealt with this maybe two years ago. We tightened up on his diet and used homeopathy. We didn't need to do anything else.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
I just bought a 100-remedy kit from Washington Homeopathics...

http://www.homeopathyworks.com/jshop....php?xProd=505

I didn't try homeopathy for a lot of little stuff because at $8/bottle, the HFS was pretty pricey when I wasn't very sure of my ability to choose remedies. The box is pretty darn small (the pellets are tiny, that takes some work to not dump out a huge pile) so it's easy to store, and now I can experiment a bit more.

Yay!! I'm so jealous. I really want to buy that kit.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Yay!! I'm so jealous. I really want to buy that kit.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I have the 50 30c kit, and will be buying a 200c kit in January.

What I am trying to figure out is if I should buy the 100 30c kit, or if I should buy 20-30 different remedies I expect to need.

Hmmm, what Panser mentioned, each remedy costs 1.25. that seems to be cheaper than buying the individual vials needed to get myself up to 100. The individual vials are on sale, as well as the kits.

Off to think.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

do you need to be able to travel with them?

From what I recall the top 100 kit is around $160 so yes...it's quite a lot cheaper to buy the kit than it is to purchase remedies individually. Refills are around 4 or 5 (in the half dram size) or regular 2 dram sizes are closer to $8 I think. Far pricier! Plus, no handy travel case.


----------



## waluso (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm taking DD (19 months old) in for some blood work tomorrow. What can I give her before/after the blood draw to calm her down?


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waluso* 
I'm taking DD (19 months old) in for some blood work tomorrow. What can I give her before/after the blood draw to calm her down?

I believe that Gelsemium is for anticipatory anxiety. Rescue Remedy could help too- for both of you.









Pat


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
I believe that Gelsemium is for anticipatory anxiety. Rescue Remedy could help too- for both of you.









Pat

I thought it was aconite?


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
I thought it was aconite?

I believe aconite is for after a shock. Gelsemium for fear beforehand.

Pat


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Unless she is old enough to be fretting about it before the actual event I would do aconite right before before and arnica afterward. You, on the other hand should consider gels or argentum prior to if you are at all nervous about it!

Gelsemium is an EXCELLENT remedy for anticipatory anxiety but I think of it more like stomach pain, nausea, nervousness when you know you have a test to take, a presentation to give or meeting that you are freaking out about. It's for all those symptoms associated with anxiety before the actual event. A kiddo that age will not likely know to be anxious before hand (but if they do, if they've been around doctors a lot and know that an office with white coats means potentially painful tests by all means use it when they start exhibiting signs of stress.) For things like a blood draw where they don't really know to worry until it's happening I just use aconite because it's a sudden, acute fear.

So I give aconite right before to help with the potential shock they are about to experience and arnica right after as it had mental rubrics for wanting to be left alone and not touched. Repeating arnica a few times usually helps with any residual discomfort.

Anyway, just my two cents! I would certainly have rescue remedy available and would give it often.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
I believe *aconite is for after a shock*. Gelsemium for fear beforehand.

Pat

it is written this way in many places, but I do find if you know that someone is about to experience a shock (a luxury that isn't always a reality) then giving it right before can alleviate quite a lot of it. And you are totally right, gels is GREAT for anticipatory anxiety, but generally in these cases it's mom who has it!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Thank you for the details and practical application!

Pat


----------



## waluso (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions! I gave DD aconite before and arnica after the blood draw. She was over it within minutes of her blood being drawn. It still wasn't pleasant but I'm sure it could have been worse. I think it was much more difficult for me than her!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Glad it's all over!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Happy New Year! Within the past few weeks, I received my 100-remedy kit from Washington Homeopathics and I'm having fun with it. With a lot of minor stuff, it's hard to know if it's helping or not, but having a lot to play with, without worrying about running out of the $8 tube of boiron, is really helpful.

And the more I read (I haven't ordered the other book, I'm still working from the Wash Homeopathy booklet and Miranda Castro's Complete Homeopathy Handbook) the more I see a few remedies that fit DH and myself (different remedies) in a lot of ways.

PB--the calc carb fits quite a bit (me), both quite a few of the general things as well as the specific physical, low-level complaints (hoarse voice? another thing I just assumed was a quirk of mine), I only have 30c and I'm not sure I'd want to try really high doses on my own, so I've tried a few doses on my own. After I get home, when things settle down, I may keep playing with it. And I want to re-read the pulsatilla stuff for DH.

Anyway, just wanted to bump the thread, this is a new and interesting thing for the new year.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

What I would consider were I you, if you are trying it at 30C for yourself, would be to take it once a day, in water (just dissolve the pillules in about an ounce of water) for about a week and then assess. Low dosing for constitutional stuff tends to work well, IMO. We dont' know that this is a perfect fit, but it may well do some good!

Hoarse voice is also related to low cholesterol/low seratonin and lower functioning thyroid which I feel is part of the calc carb picture too.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Dang, maybe it's not a coincidence that I've been noticing the voice recently (it had been an issue at other times, just seemed to recur recently), AND I've been cold and I've been slacking on my pills and generally not taking care of myself very well. I've been wondering if I'm trending a bit more marginal on the thyroid lately, mood's not as great as I'd like but not bad, and since I know my cholesterol was really low a while back and is related to the adrenal/progresterone issues and I can see those aren't great, well, it's a good time for a new year to reassess where I am and where I'm going.

I'm supposed to be doing that now, in fact, while everyone is out of the house and it's quiet. To work with me!

I'll give it a try and see where things go. It's nice to have a plan.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I understand completely. Plans are good.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Just got my 100 30c remedy kit from washington homeopathics. I have to say although I am excited, I do feel like i am cheating on my little grey box.
I haven't opened it yet.

I am also looking forward to ordering a 200c kit from elsewhere. soon, soon.

I haven't had good customer service from that company and look forward to trying other places. Although I do need to order some 1/2 dram vials from them (little glass vials and tile floors don't mix). I don't think they are currently separately selling the 1/2 dram vials right now.l

A couple of us have gurgly tummies right now. This might be a good time to crack the kit open.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

So I cracked open my new kit this morning. DS asked me to because he was feeling icky.
Pendulum decided on arsenicum alb 30c for him (he tends toward this remedy) and arsenicum alb 200c for me. I never used anything above 30c so I am curious to see what happens. Soon afterward I felt really sleepy, which I think is a good sign. I'm just resting now, while DS watches videos.

I am looking at a remedy that might help with my oldest boy's anxiety. I am hoping to work on that soon. BUt, I am also just starting some new nutritional support for anxiety so, I'll see soon.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
Soon afterward I felt really sleepy, which I think is a good sign.

it is!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
it is!

thanks! I haven't seen you around recently. I hope all is well with you.


----------



## Marnica (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi all, I while I have used homeopathy for years I am fairly new to it as well in that I have always relied on my practitioner to suggest remedies. I know the basic principals and I know some basic remedies for bumps, bruises, fevers etc. I am interested in learning more so that I can treat myself and my family without needing to rely on a professional for advice. I am looking for book reccomendations on treating run of the mill stuff, particularly in children!
Thanks in advance


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Marnica,
There are a few great books out there. I love Practical Homeopathy, The Complete Homeopathy Handbook, Your Vital Child (not just homeopathy) and Everybody's Guide to Homeopathic Medicine. In fact Ullman has another book that specifically geared towards kiddos...Homeopathic Medicine for Children and Infants I believe. Hope that helps!


----------



## mamamoogs (Jan 31, 2005)

so we are very new to homeopathy and i have many question, i am going to call our practinioner tomorrow and try to get some answers he was a little vague with the instructions of adminstering these remedies.

boothe DD have a cough and runny nose for the cough he gave us KALI CARBONICUM 2 pills every 2 hours
and I have nasel congestion so for me he gave Kali Bichromicum . 2 pills every 2 hours
and a cough syrup. 2 teaspoons every two hours(have not taken yet) kinda nervous it, cant read the language on the bottle









my kids have only been getting the kali carb every few hours or so, my youngest has a slight cough but my 5 yr old has been sick with this cough for 7 days runny nose and the cough isnt really productive and has a kinda weeze to it at times, she has never been sick really so she has been throwing up the mucus, i guess she isnt good at coughingit up anyhow 7 days now i am getting a bit nervous ( i know we havent used the remedies long enough it has only been a day and a half but I fear I waited too long to start them i think.

now she has a low fever here and there 100 not too much higher but the cough is starting to make me thing she has an infection in her chest. it hurts her and she says she cant breath for a second when she coughs
I find myself wanting to call her pediatrician for an antibiotic my dh says give it another day i am really getting nervous.
please any advice, is ther ever a time when antibiotics are needed for a head/chest cold


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey manamoogs I just posted to your other thread. Hopefully someone with more knowledge on here can give you more feedback.

I am wondeing if she is having a proving, if do, I would wait until tomorrow afternoon to consider antibiotics.
So often in homeopathy less is more, sigh, except when it's not, and that's a hard thing to make a decision about.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoogs* 
please any advice, is ther ever a time when antibiotics are needed for a head/chest cold

All I can say is that my doctors have told me that, more often than not, chest infections are viral rather than bacterial and antibiotics won't actually do anything.
If you have any odourless garlic capsules in the house and can get her to take it, that may assist.
As always, if I were seriously concerned, I would phone my doctor. In this case, I may first phone my ND to ask if this remedy still fit the picture, if the fever were not presenting at the time it was prescribed.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoogs* 

boothe DD have a cough and runny nose for the cough he gave us KALI CARBONICUM 2 pills every 2 hours
and I have nasel congestion so for me he gave Kali Bichromicum . 2 pills every 2 hours
and a cough syrup. 2 teaspoons every two hours(have not taken yet) kinda nervous it, cant read the language on the bottle
What is it called?

my kids have only been getting the kali carb every few hours or so, my youngest has a slight cough but my 5 yr old has been sick with this cough for 7 days runny nose and the cough isnt really productive and has a kinda weeze to it at times, she has never been sick really so she has been throwing up the mucus, i guess she isnt good at coughingit up anyhow 7 days now i am getting a bit nervous ( i know we havent used the remedies long enough it has only been a day and a half but I fear I waited too long to start them i think.
It's never too late to start them....it just affects the remedy choice sometimes. If *nothing* has changed so far and it's been several doses I might be inclined to check in. You have given them every two hours...if in 6 or so doses nothing has changed I would want someone to check in with me. Just saying.

now she has a low fever here and there 100 not too much higher but the cough is starting to make me thing she has an infection in her chest. it hurts her and she says she cant breath for a second when she coughs
I find myself wanting to call her pediatrician for an antibiotic my dh says give it another day i am really getting nervous.
please any advice, is ther ever a time when antibiotics are needed for a head/chest cold

That's a very personal decision. I know for me there are many things I would do in this situation that didnt' include abx, but honestly the right remedy changes things fast. I would check in with your ND. Also, know that you haven't followed the protocol (no guilt tripping...just pointing it out) so really you haven't done what he or she has offered you. If you are nervous about the syrup-I'd suggest you ask about it! You deserve to feel comfortable with what you are doing.

How are you feeling on the kali bich?


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

ugh. I can't stand losing posts. ok try again, but with less passion.

So after taking the 200c ars alb, I felt really sleepy. It took at least 4 hours to start feeling better, but I really did start improving. By evening I felt almost ok. I am still getting twinges here and there that I am sick, but I'm ok with that. It is just reminding me to take it easy.

Little Max is not doing well - kind of medium on the illness misery scale.
I kept on thinking it was time to use 200c but the pendulum kept on saying 30. I gave before bed, he fell right to sleep. 45 min later he woke up again, miserable. I have it again, with pendulum approval for 30c. He went back to sleep for just a little while. I decided to go to bed myself and cuddled his hot little body for the rest of the night. He was restless but slept mostly, with no additional 30c. (I never retested).

This morning I gave him 30c again with pendulum approval. I was feeling surprised but accepting that it wasn't 200c. There was no improvement and a while later (don't remember when from 45 minutes to 2 hours), he was clearly feeling worse and I was thinking it was time for a nap. I retested and it was clearly 200c. So I gave it while he groaned a bit. We cuddled and read books and he went to sleep, waking up 45 minutes later, warmer than before and not better at all, maybe worse.

I don't feel the need to give more homeopathics. I think his body is still working on the 200c and his symptoms seem to be a good match for ars alb. I wouldn't mind an opinion about this though

needs cuddle will write more soon

I am thinking that a castor oil pack will help with tummy yuckies

eta: I just retested ars alb 200c and it was a yes. I retested 5 times, asking different kinds of question. All clearly yes. I'm not used to 200c so I'm don't feel totally comfortable with the frequency, but I gave it to him anyway.
will update


----------



## Marnica (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Marnica,
There are a few great books out there. I love Practical Homeopathy, The Complete Homeopathy Handbook, Your Vital Child (not just homeopathy) and Everybody's Guide to Homeopathic Medicine. In fact Ullman has another book that specifically geared towards kiddos...Homeopathic Medicine for Children and Infants I believe. Hope that helps!

Thanks so much! I will check them out!


----------



## Marnica (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
ugh. I can't stand losing posts. ok try again, but with less passion.

So after taking the 200c ars alb, I felt really sleepy. It took at least 4 hours to start feeling better, but I really did start improving. By evening I felt almost ok. I am still getting twinges here and there that I am sick, but I'm ok with that. It is just reminding me to take it easy.

Little Max is not doing well - kind of medium on the illness misery scale.
I kept on thinking it was time to use 200c but the pendulum kept on saying 30. I gave before bed, he fell right to sleep. 45 min later he woke up again, miserable. I have it again, with pendulum approval for 30c. He went back to sleep for just a little while. I decided to go to bed myself and cuddled his hot little body for the rest of the night. He was restless but slept mostly, with no additional 30c. (I never retested).

This morning I gave him 30c again with pendulum approval. I was feeling surprised but accepting that it wasn't 200c. There was no improvement and a while later (don't remember when from 45 minutes to 2 hours), he was clearly feeling worse and I was thinking it was time for a nap. I retested and it was clearly 200c. So I gave it while he groaned a bit. We cuddled and read books and he went to sleep, waking up 45 minutes later, warmer than before and not better at all, maybe worse.

I don't feel the need to give more homeopathics. I think his body is still working on the 200c and his symptoms seem to be a good match for ars alb. I wouldn't mind an opinion about this though

needs cuddle will write more soon

I am thinking that a castor oil pack will help with tummy yuckies

eta: I just retested ars alb 200c and it was a yes. I retested 5 times, asking different kinds of question. All clearly yes. I'm not used to 200c so I'm don't feel totally comfortable with the frequency, but I gave it to him anyway.
will update


sorry if this is s tupid quesyion, but when you say the pendulum, what are you referring to? Can you elaborate?


----------



## mamamoogs (Jan 31, 2005)

How are you feeling on the kali bich?[/COLOR][/QUOTE]

I am feeling worse too, so I also stopped using it.
My homepath is for my DD's bowels, she was given sulfur, that is why we started going to him.

When I called and aked hima question about the sulfur he offered to get some remedies togther for the family because he could here in my voice i was sick and told him the kids were too, that is how we ended up starting the remedies, we arent really patients of his, just my DD so he was more or less doing us a favor.

It cost us about $30 for everything and we really dont have the money to keep trying out remedies until we hit on the right one. His visit for our DD was 85 dollars our ins doesnt cover alternative care. So unfortunalty when the kids get sick I probably wont be able to afford to try out several remedies. I am very very new to all this, only just found it due to my DD bowel problems, we tried several doctors and the wanted to keep her on miralax i am not comfortable with that so we are trying something different first.

please understand i know northing about homeopathy i was raised on western medicine, so i dont know what we can take and cant take if it can be mixed with western medine or not, i am very confused at this point and not sure what path we will take. thank you if you want to give any advice or input i would love to read it.


----------



## mamamoogs (Jan 31, 2005)

talked to homeopath he is rx another remedy, he said if it doesnt start working in 24 hours it is not the right remedy and that i was right for stopping the earlier kali's he rx and the sulfur hasnt worked in a week for my DD bowels that i need to stop that and try another, he was pretty cool about the money said not to worry about it till we have it. so i guess we will try one more time with him and see how it goes. thanks


----------



## kamane18 (Aug 28, 2008)

Can't help you much on the homeopathic front - the ladies here are AWESOME for that and have helped me out! But in terms of your DD and bowels - what is helping us "some" for my DD's chronic constipation is upping her fiber and water intake but also she drinks the following - I make a tea infused with fennel seed and licorice root. I mix about two ounces of that with two ounces water and 4 ounces cranberry or apple juice. Plus I have a great natural granola with flax seed and pumpkin seeds and that seems to help move things along too. Still not ideal but better than it was...


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoogs* 
talked to homeopath he is rx another remedy, he said if it doesnt start working in 24 hours it is not the right remedy and that i was right for stopping the earlier kali's he rx and the sulfur hasnt worked in a week for my DD bowels that i need to stop that and try another, he was pretty cool about the money said not to worry about it till we have it. so i guess we will try one more time with him and see how it goes. thanks

I'm glad you spoke to him and are building a relationship with your homeopath,


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
I'm glad you spoke to him and are building a relationship with your homeopath,


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

not sure why i didnt realize but i think max has the flu. he is so miserable and nothing has really helped. phos worked for controlling mucous pouring out of his eyes and nose and helped with the very wet cough.

i tried osc... with a yes pendulum but no positive response. will try that again soon. when i have a chance i will go back and read the flu discussion and see what else will work. i wish i had more cell salts to support him.

it is times like these when i dont feel like i have enough skills and i feel helpless.
he looks so little.

eta: did research here and tested pos for puls . he is asleep on me now.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I was just reading your post on the other thread and was thinking pulsatilla. Nice work, mama!


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Hugs M2S! Hope he's feeling better soon!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

So update but first - I know I write a lot here, I partially use this as a journal and come back and look at them. So sorry if these long posts are irritating but writing it down helps me process it all, which helps me learn more.

So, the progression has been:

initially ars alb some improvement but not a lot - this was the remedy I was most drawn to, both intuitively, symptom matching and his past remedyI used both 30c and 200c.
bryonia - helped quite a bit and then stopped
phos - that helps with the liquid pouring out of his eyes and nose
I also tried cham. I think it helped him calm down and feel less irritable, but didn't help the whole picture.

I was feeling really frustrated because he was looking awful last night. I gave him pulsatila because of my research but he didn't match a lot of the symptoms. His color improved and he looked a tad more comfortable. He still needed to be on me and didn't sleep well. When we went to bed it helped for a while, but I needed to give it to him a lot last night. Felt like I kept on waking up and retesting. we didn't sleep well, but it wasn't terrible. I do think it helped. The improvement that was there was fast and clear. I wonder if I had 200c once the 30c stopped working, if that would have been a better choice?

I tried osc. . . a couple of times and it just didn't seem to do anything. (pendulum approved)
This morning he woke up grumpy and demanding, but because his throat is sore (maybe?) and he has a dry mouth, I couldn't understand anything he was saying. This didn't make for a happy little boy. His mouth was dry and he had a wet cough that was hard to cough up.
I tried Bryonia and it seemed to help. He is still really sick but he is talking here and there but he keeps on wanting to eat, but doesn't consume much.

He is still drinking.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I love watching your process, M2S. Thank you for posting such long posts.









DH and I are getting sick now. I took some nux but keep thinking about the stupid lachesis I didn't get on Monday. DS1 keeps saying "mom, the apis really helps".







DS3 caught whatever it is too. I'm considering asking DH to take me to the herb store today to get some arsenicum and lachesis (things I *should * have had when ds1 was sick).
SO tired.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

gave ds2 lachesis for a fever- presumed sore throat bc everyone else that's been sick has had it, as well as assumed fatigue. was nursing him about 30 minutes later when he repeatedly vomited on me, after which we had a shower and he said he felt better but then nursed to sleep not long later.
i took nux earlier, which helped a little (stopped the nausea and itching of ears). took lachesis when i gave it to ds2 as well and it's helped with the bone-melting, mind-numbing fatigue and aching muscles but not the sore throat.
humourous: i just realized i bought "opposing" remedies today- lachesis and arsenicum.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

On the off chance that anyone is up, I need help figuring out which homeopathic remedy to give. DS (age 5) said he had a tummyache right before bed. Has stayed up too late the past few nights in a row, and very grumpy/irritable about going to bed, even though he is normally very in tune to when his body needs sleep. He woke up around 2:30 am, vomiting, very very chunky, thick, all food. Some undigested pieces of apple, etc, (had blueberries and apples before bed around 9 pm, but stayed up past that time).

Stomach hurts really bad, crying with the stomach cramps/pains. Not sure if they are cramps or pains. Wants sips of water and is hungry and saying "I need to eat". But when I let him have tiny sips of water, he threw up again. Not immediately, but he did throw up again after that, and it was more watery.

I have given Nux vomica 30C just because I have no idea what else to give. Looking up in my books and nothing is jumping out at me clearly. Can anyone help? He is so miserable, restless.

ETA more: He is very very thirsty and really wants water. Also wants to eat. He tried to poop, but nothing came out. He is awake/restless/feeling yucky. He did not have a fever at first, but now he feels warm to me. Haven't taken his temp yet.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

That all says arsenicum album to me, momofmine.
I was just about to head to bed.
HTH.

ETA: The keynotes that stood out for me was the thirst and the restlessness and made me think of arsenicum right away.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't know if things have changed over there, momofmine but I was trying to go to sleep and couldn't get you out of my mind and suddenly thought of gelsemium and it was so strong that I felt suddenly very awake. I've ignored these weird intuitions before and ended up being right, so I'm throwing it out here on the off chance it helps.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

momofmine - how is your son doing? Does he have the same symptoms or has there been a shift?

JR - thanks for mentioning you like to read my progress. I feel like I am not able to help people find the remedy. I'm not very good at it outside of my family. But, I hope that if someone reads my process, it might help them understand one way to do it.

update:
I can't remember if it was Sunday morning or Saturday night, but I came across antimom tart and was blown away by so many things that he had.

I looked it up because he was coughing so badly, with a wet choking cough, that he vomited up a large clump of mucous. He fell right to sleep for a long time with it. I continued to give it to him until late last night, when ipecac seemed to be the right choice.

He is getting really tired and cranky right now, which makes sense considering the time. I just gave him some more antimon tart, so I am hoping it will get him through this rough time of day.

I am trying harder to look at the whole picture of a person. It is easier for me to go from symptom to symptom, which I feel is fine and fair when I am stuck.

So this is what I saw for ant tart
rattles with a wet cough
coughs and hacks to remove phlegm, but rarely has success
totally exhausted and wants to lie still
wanted to be held and carried the entire time, only could sleep on me, or with his head over my arm, yet doesn't want to be fussed with.
face pale, eyes sunken
nausea - he has eaten sooooo little all week
trembling - when he picked up something, his little arm would wobble
he didn't want to be covered

now this was him yesterday, today he is not to this extreme, but my pendulum guided me to this again this evening and he has just stopped coughing, so it seems to still be a good match.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

M2S, I'm just so impressed with your progress! Everyone here, really! You all are doing an excellent job sussing out remedies. It must feel so good to be getting a grasp on acute prescribing.









I too enjoy reading you entries, M2S. Keep it up. It's good to watch the thought process and see how logical acute prescribing can be. It's very accessible and you are demonstrating that brilliantly.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

thanks Panser big smile.

I see you have your website up. It looks lovely, and I never sent you anything. (head in a bag).

6 months ago, I would never have described acute prescribing as logical, but as I have delved deeper into it, everything is becoming clearer now.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

It's never too late. Everything happens in perfect time.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

thanks.

Also, I want to mention how much it means to me to have someone so skilled give feedback here. I think it is particularly valuable on this public forum, because we are all able to take information from your individual guidance and add it to our own knowledge base.

ok I'm in tears now. What I have been able to do for my family this past year has been amazing. The amount of traditional meds and antibiotics I was able to avoid is significant. The example this has given to my boys is priceless. Homeopathy is their norm - it is not this scary foreign thing - and I am so thankful for that.

I have learned this through my own effort, tears and brain power, but was only able to do it with your support, feedback and guidance. It means the world to me. You are a blessing. Please never forget that.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh, mama. I appreciate you saying that, but you are a natural. You didn't need much!


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Hello - I was here asking about remedies for my son's headaches a while ago, and now I am looking for help regarding my other son and his nosebleeds.

He is 6, has always been prone to nosebleeds. They usually come in clusters - 4 or 5 times over a week or two, then nothing for a few months. I've consulted two different doctors who both told me not to worry, some kids just get nosebleeds.

This past week he has had several nosebleeds. They start suddenly and take a while to resolve. The first bleed is usually the "biggest", then they gradually reduce in quantity of blood and length of bleeding. Luckily he doesn't panic anymore when they happen. He does complain that the inside of his nose hurts while it is bleeding. I noticed that he was overly grumpy and sensitive for a couple of days before the first nosebleed happened - lots of yelling, being contrary, losing his temper over seemingly little things, covering his ears when we try to speak to him, and also saying things like no-one cares for him







I think I noticed a similar pattern before the last bout of bleeds as well. It is almost as if the nosebleeds are a way of letting off steam.
He is fine now btw- being very loving and cuddly and a lot more patient with less yelling.

What would be a good remedy for the nosebleeds? Mainly for stopping the flow once it starts, and maybe for heading them off altogether or helping him to get balanced when he is getting in that angry, high-pressure place.

Thank you so much for your time and wisdom


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

acutely and superficially phosphorous is great for nosebleeds.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Thank you - I will give that a try.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

ok match this symptom and amelioration to a remedy









My drippy and burning nose can only find comfort with. . . yes, what is the amelioration?? sticking my cold, cold fingers up my nostrils. shoot. did I just admit that? total comfort, the problem is my fingers are either too busy with that or getting washed. I haven't had a chance to research it. hee hee.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

M2S, that's hilarious, at least _something_ is working!

Here, I think I'm seeing the beginnings of something good. DD, 6yo, has always had touchy digestion and for a while now has been tending toward stomachaches. I don't know what I read about pulsatilla, but somewhere something seemed familiar, and I went off and read more in my book (Mirando Castro's book on homeopathy for kids), and a lot of the pulsatilla stuff fit. It's stuff that's really not DD, but has been changing and coming on for a while now. I've only got pulsatilla in 30c potency, so that's what I'm using, and I think it's helping, her poop is looking a lot better, formed and brown, and her stomach aches seem to be a lot less frequent and severe. And the whiny/clingy thing is toning down too. Either this is an amazing, kick-ass batch of kimchi we've just started (and it hasn't been as many days as I would've expected to see an improvement just due to that), or the pulsatilla is helping, almost acting like a multiplier for our much-beloved kimchi, plus more.

We'll see how things go over the next couple weeks, but I'm much more optimistic than I was this time last week.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

aching all over
sore throat
headache
tired
itchy in my ears
drinking hurts, especially cold stuff
took lachesis


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Awesome work Tanya. I am so glad youbare seeing results.

How are you doing JR? Did the remedy help?


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

I just wanted to post a recent success with arnica cream.

I developed a sore throat Friday night, and my breathing was a little tight. I took kali-b, which has helped my sore-throat-about-to-become-a-cold symptoms in the past. No change.

I then realized that the sore throat was akin to a sore throat that was diagnosed as costochrondritis associated with lupus that I had several years ago. .... Inflamation! So, on Sunday, I rubbed arnica cream over my throat and upper chest, several times over 36 hours. I then put on an amber teething necklace, which fits me like a choker. (My back pain responds to an amber teething bracelet, so I figured, why not try it?)

Sore throat is gone. It was pretty much gone when I stopped the arnica, but I wore the necklace yesterday for good measure.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

wow - that's really cool ASusan. I haven't used arnica cream much, but will keep it in mind. thanks for sharing.
So you have found amber necklaces help you too?

I have been dabbling in working with rocks and gems. I dont know what it is officially called. At times it seems to work for me and other times not. Anyone have a book or website recommendation for learning more? JR?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah, nothing is touching my sore throat but at least the body achiness is dissipated somewhat by lachesis. It's obviously not the "right" remedy, but seems best of what I've tried that's on hand- not that I've tried much else.









Gemology- studied it what seems like forever ago, from 15 to 7 years ago. Don't remember book names, many of the sites I went to seem to be gone or changed to something else. Now, I meditate/dream/pray about what I need, open myself to the information, double check with multiple sources (usually call a friend or 2 who have studied more recently than myself) then use it.







Amber is really well known for it's anti-inflammatory properties, fwiw.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I was wondering if we can discuss when someone should take 30c versus 200c.

I used my pendulum during my youngest illness to help determine it. I also was feeling a little icky. At times the response was 200c, other times 30c. (I have a limited amount of 200c in my 100 remedy kit).

If I wasn't using my pendulum, what are some guidelines to keep in mind in determining which one.

I started taking cantharis today for a uti (I just started using zeolite to remove metals and it is making my youngest and I yeastie, causing uti's among other things). I wasn't surprised that the pendulum guided me to 200c (I have a history of uti's for about a year). I was surprised that it guided me to 200c for my youngest.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

I consider a 30c to be more physical than a 1m, but a 200c is in the middle, where you are needing some in the middle healing. I don't use 200c's much, but I needed to recently and here is our example:
My dd needed Nat Mur and was mainly for physical reason, so I would normally give a 30c, but she was on the verge to needing deeper work, but not all the way there. So I gave her a 200c.

Arnica is one I usually never use a 30c and a 200c instead (or higher). I feel that if you are needing arnica, you are probably having more serious issues (like car accident shock for example) and shouldn't play around with the low potencies when a high one is essential.

Just a note, I am no expert and do rely on the pendulum for the answers usually, but this is how I would do it if I didn't have one to test with. I am just a regular ol' mom that has learned a thing or two along the way. I would love to hear others reason for which potencies.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Ha! You could have 4 years of medical school specializing in homeopathy and still never really have an answer to that question.

In general what BBM said is the most widely held theory. Lower potencies for physical issues, mid potency for acutes and constitutional starts and high for deep constitutional work.

HOWEVER, my constitutional remedy is doing more and deeper work at 30C than it ever did at 1M. Many people find this to be the case.

In clinics for acute infections or infectious diseases you'd often see 1M's being administered.

There are many variables here (which is why there are many schools of thought.) In fact in France the highest potency they use is 30C by law. Their dosing schedules and potencies are VERY different.

With major injuries I often high dose once and follow up with very low potencies. Post surgery, or accident for instance I often will do a 200C or 1M and follow with 6c's-especially for arnica. People seem to get better relief using lower potencies for very acute situations. Plus you can take it far more frequently (again...there are variables here!)

Generally a higher potency means a stronger vital force, IMO. Someone who is debilitated or in a weakened state can't always tolerate a high dose. Kiddos generally DO have a strong vital force and for that reason do quite well at 200C. BUT kiddos with allergies *I* find do better with low doses more often as they are more likely to antidote. This is also the case if metals are present. My dd does far better on a 6, 12 or 30C than she ever did on a 1 or 10M.

I'm sorry there isn't a formulaic answer....but as I said after YEARS of study there still wouldn't be. There are theories. You learn them, follow the guidelines and see what works best for you.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks you Panserbjørne for sharing! Very good to show how all homeopaths are different. So cool!

Homeopathy is so deep and so much to learn.


----------



## tiggernorton04 (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay, so I just got my first homeopathy kit today (the 50 remedy one from WHP). My only experience with homeopathy would be the Hyland's teething tablets I occasionally give my 5 month old daughter. I bought a book and am trying to open my mind up to this "new" (to me!) type of medicine. Here's my question though. How long should the pellets take to dissolve under the tongue? When I give my DD the teething tablets, they dissolve almost instantly. I didn't know if that would be the case with the pellets so I tried to dissolve a few in water tonight and it seemed to take forever. Sorry, I know this is a silly question! Thanks!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

not instantly, but they don't really have to either. they don't have to dissolve for the effect to be had. they are coated with the remedy, it's not "in them." and not a silly question!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

hmmm. interesting information. thank you Panser and Bluebirdmama.

So today I was guided to 200c cantharis for my son. This evening I double checked to see if anymore was needed. Pendulum said 30c.

This is the second or third time I have seen this pattern. My totally uneducated thought was that the 30c was kind of like a support to the 200c. kwim? I can think of the way to clearly say that in ASL, but not English









is the 200c then 30c a common pattern?


----------



## tiggernorton04 (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, so my friend said she has her baby swallow the pellets. I know they are tiny enough that a baby could swallow them. So should I have my baby swallow with a little water? The water is okay, right?


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Swallowing is not necessary. I tip them into my boys' mouths and let them hang out there, most of the time they chew them. Either way it works.
If they are sleeping and I can't get their mouth's open, I put the pellets in their ears. My pellets are small poppyseed size.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

I just got hit in the head with some falling icicles, and it really hurt. I should ahve known better, but....now I have a goose egg and a headache. Should I take 30C or 200C arnica?


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

momofmine - I would try the 30c first and if you don't feel relief, try the higher one.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

ouch.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
I just got hit in the head with some falling icicles, and it really hurt. I should ahve known better, but....now I have a goose egg and a headache. Should I take 30C or 200C arnica?

how are you doing today?


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

today my oldest asked me when they bumps between his toes would go away. He said he has had them for as long as he can remember. (why am I the last to know?)

They are rubbing warty looking things on his big toe, the other on the next one in, rubbing each other. I remember Gina T talking about warts, so I thought about homeopathy for that.

I tested a handful and three came back as fine, but i am leaning toward Thuja. (Thuja, Caust, Calc S all tested yes, but I didn't ask more indepth questions to distinguish between the two).

When reading mm about Thuja, he really seems to match many things, both acute (post nasal drip and swollen glands) and chronic (just discovered tooth decay in his brand new molar







, he has soft peeling nails - but hey at least they are growing now







, healing from vaxes )

the mm suggests that you should start on a low potency, 12c, because of its wild aggravations. Unfortunately I only have 30c. I popped some in his mouth this morning and sent him off to his homeschooling center - hopefully he is not going wild.

So my question is, do you think I am on the right trail? and for something chronic, what should I be thinking about in terms of dosing?

hmmm interesting: before he left he complained that his knees hurt alot. I wonder if thatis why causticum popped up yes for him?


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello everyone here's another saga.

Last night I pulled out my brand new mandoline to cut some potatoes. I was experimenting with thickness, made it a little extra thick. During my fifth slice, I sliced off a good chunk of my thumb. My thumb looks pointed now rather than round.

Before I even started bleeding, while still feeling calm, I took some rescue remedy. DH started freaking out so I gave him some. I then gave myself some arnica. Still no pain but I knew I was in shock.

We found my thumb piece, rinsed it off and placed it back on, hoping it would help prevent wound sticking to the fabric.

I then tested arnic, hypernicum and staph - well at some point. They all were yeses. I can't remember what I took, except I do remember I took arnica 30c.

DH was really upset, so I gave him aconite.
We went to the er and my finger started hurting more. I remembered i had arnica 200c so I took it. Totally amazing. Almost all of the pain was gone. They put on this cool sponge thing that is acting like a scab. It completely stopped the bleeding.

Every nurse or doctor asked if I had had a tetanus shot recently.







totally not necessary. I was bleeding a lot and I cut myself with a brand new kitchen utensil - completely unrelated to tetanus issues.

We went home and DH tested for aconite 200c and I tested for aconite 30c.

I had a lot of weird dreams last night and I woke up in pain. I also woke up very emotional.

I'm feeling really weepy and vulnerable right now -really icky. I took aconite 200c about 20 minutes ago, so maybe I'm processing everything right now.
Would anything else help me with my emotions?

My thumb is very tender.

Didn't need to take any allopathic pain relievers. amazing.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh M2S, how awful. I am glad the remedies helped you. I would consider putting rescue remedy in a cup of water and sipping on that all through the day. Might help with the emotional stuff. I am so sorry that happened! Hope your thumb heals quickly. Did they reattach the piece that was sliced off?


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
Oh M2S, how awful. I am glad the remedies helped you. I would consider putting rescue remedy in a cup of water and sipping on that all through the day. Might help with the emotional stuff. I am so sorry that happened! Hope your thumb heals quickly. Did they reattach the piece that was sliced off?

that's a great suggestion momofmine. Iwill do that

no they didn't re-attach. They said I should be able to regrow that area.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, I'm not sure what you have on it or what the wound is looking like then, but at some point you could soak some gauze in diluted calendula tincture and apply that. Or raw honey? Although raw honey tends to keep the wound moist and prevent a scab from forming. So the wound heals from the bottom up. From our experience, it seems to take longer, because you go about without a scab. But it's probably the same amount of time because a wound still has to heal under a scab. However, a scab is protective and keeps the bad stuff out. So, I am not sure how deep or what the wound looks like, so not sure what else I would do.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I was given a cool sponge gel in the we which adheres to the wound. It needs to stay on for the first 72 hrs, until my body makes it's own scab.

I'm feeling much better emotionally.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Wow, M2S! That's crazy! Have you thought about using anything topically? Maybe some calendula/hypericum? I'd also make sure dietary sources of zinc were adequate for cellular regeneration. Have you ever used Sangre de Drago? That's excellent for wounds like this.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm surprised by the pain management of arnica. Very cool. I've upped my zinc and will check out the herb you mentioned. I have calendula petals, so I wash thinking of making a wash out of them. Would it make sense to add some homeopathy?
I do think I need some hypernicum. I can't get at the wound until 72 hours. At that point I will regularly do cleasing washes instead of antibiotic ointments.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

the hypericum and calendula are both tinctures that you mix into water (10:1 water to tinctures) and use as a wash over the wound. At this point I would not use the remedy over the wash. Keep with the arnica for as long as you need it.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I have wonderful news to announce. . . .I am pregnant!























Nausea and vomiting have been tough. I am taking nux vomica and ipecac with some good results, but not 100%. I'm not nearly as sick as I was with my boys.

I have no idea how far along I am, and will unfortunately need to have a u/s for dates.

My thumb is healing well.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
I have wonderful news to announce. . . .I am pregnant!























Nausea and vomiting have been tough. I am taking nux vomica and ipecac with some good results, but not 100%. I'm not nearly as sick as I was with my boys.

I have no idea how far along I am, and will unfortunately need to have a u/s for dates.

My thumb is healing well.

Do you know your constitutional? Ipecac helped with mine but not nearly so much as my constitutional (which is really odd, since I don't think it's normally an anti-vomiting remedy).


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

no i never got mine. maybe it is time


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! You BEST be taking your bioplasma!

And yes this is the BEST time to be treated homeopathically! Each benefit to you will also benefit the baby-clearly the more in balance you are the more he or she benefits!

JR, your constitutional will almost always be better for your individual imbalances. And if memory serves the remedy you were on (this is the memory part-I *think* I know) also has nausea/vomiting in it. It's not the first I'd think of for acutes, but it addressed your whole person and that particular "weakness" for lack of a better term was part of the picture!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
JR, your constitutional will almost always be better for your individual imbalances. And if memory serves the remedy you were on (this is the memory part-I *think* I know) also has nausea/vomiting in it. It's not the first I'd think of for acutes, but it addressed your whole person and that particular "weakness" for lack of a better term was part of the picture!

true, but it's more of a footnote, I think... interestingly, it also indicates that i'm anal retentive. guess my brothers were right.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Actually bioplasma was my second hint I was pregnant. The first was a highish temp at the er. I was regularly pendulum testing cell salts for my cavity andmy thumb, on a whim I checked bioplasma. I got what DH calls a helicopter response. Much, much greater response than my acute needs. I had tested bioplasma a few weeks earlier with no response.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
true, but it's more of a footnote

I must not be remembering the right remedy then...the one I thought you were on has pretty strong rubrics for nausea/vomiting. Sorry! Carry on!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
Actually bioplasma was my second hint I was pregnant. The first was a highish temp at the er. I was regularly pendulum testing cell salts for my cavity andmy thumb, on a whim I checked bioplasma. I got what DH calls a helicopter response. Much, much greater response than my acute needs. I had tested bioplasma a few weeks earlier with no response.

THAT is super cool. So...you're taking it?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I must not be remembering the right remedy then...the one I thought you were on has pretty strong rubrics for nausea/vomiting. Sorry! Carry on!

Anacardium? It seems like a footnote to me. Of course, I'm really just a clueless noob.







In most of the descriptions of anacardium I've seen, nausea/vomiting is given one line which gave me the impression of "Oh yeah, they also get nauseated and vomit. Bring an extra pair of shoes." type thing.

eta: And why the bioplasma?


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
THAT is super cool. So...you're taking it?









Sure am, energy checking it a 3-4 times a day.

Jr- bioplasma is a cell salt that is actually all of the salts put together. It just helps you do a better job of absorbing all of your nutrients. Panser has mentioned that she has seen it help mamas prevent midline issues. Which is a big thumbs up for me.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I was thinking of what you were on in pregnancy when you were terribly nauseated which if I recall was different....I was thinking nat mur.

And actually it's not too much of a footnote! In the rubric stomach, nausea, general it has a number 2 rating!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks, Amy.

I haven't even handled nat mur, PB. I can't even imagine the "vibration" of it.







I was on Ipecac while pregnant until I got my constitutional. I bought nux as a back up remedy.
And that's interesting about anacardium.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

That is so weird! I really could have sworn it! So strange...


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
That is so weird! I really could have sworn it! So strange...

that is the 3rd time you've suggested or otherwise thought I was or should be on nat mur in the last 2 months... i'm tempted to buy and take it to see what it does for me


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Nat mur was me.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

No, I know that about you....but JR always ALWAYS sticks in my mind as nat mur. It's just so bizarre...I have a whole memory of it. Weird!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

how many interested "huhs" while reading about a remedy does it take before you should buy it?







\

eta: i've been wondering recently if i might have developed another autoimmune disease... i'm in a toss up, based on symptoms, anaemia. Addison's or fibro.







Nat mur apparently treats for symptoms of 2 of those 3


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

well, lots of remedies do and some may even cover all three! Plus, you also have to read between the lines a bit. However....if you test you could always test for it.

It's a major polycrest and lots of homeopaths will tell you that pretty much everyone needs it at some point! You could certainly try the tissue salt first and see if you get a response there!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
well, lots of remedies do and some may even cover all three! Plus, you also have to read between the lines a bit. However....if you test you could always test for it.

It's a major polycrest and lots of homeopaths will tell you that pretty much everyone needs it at some point! You could certainly try the tissue salt first and see if you get a response there!

could you remind me what tissue salts are?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

They are not the same as homeopathy-but there is some crossover. Tissue salts are the 12 inorganic minerals essential to life. They are the basic nutrients that make up our body and we need them to be able to access just about every nutrient out there. Nat mur is one of them. Taking it as a salt is different than taking it as a remedy-but there is some crossover. It's nutritional. It makes sense to me to start there and see what happens!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Where would I find tissue salts?


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

JR- here's a recent thread about them. DD and I just started on some about a week ago. PB ordered us some lactose free ones (since it's hard to find them anywhere- they usually have lactose.) But if you can swing the lactose, their right near the homeopathic remedies in most health food stores.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
JR- here's a recent thread about them. DD and I just started on some about a week ago. PB ordered us some lactose free ones (since it's hard to find them anywhere- they usually have lactose.) But if you can swing the lactose, their right near the homeopathic remedies in most health food stores.









Thanks, CS! And Amy! And PB!!


----------



## chicoandthemama (Jan 21, 2010)

Good morning!

I posted last week about a terrible case of diarrhea that I think was brought on by some bad meat. After four days I remembered the pascalite in my cupboard and started taking it, after six days I was able to start the arsenicum PB had recommended. At that point I was almost hopeless, frightened for my new pregnancy, and absolutely exhausted. A half hour after taking the arsenicum I began to feel better, energetically at first, then physically the changes began. I had my first day free of running to the bathroom, and now less than 24 hours later, it's over. Thank you PB.
Now my stools are yellow. Is it there anything to do for that other than time and nutrition?
I spent a lot of time lurking in the allergy forum learning so much from you all for my food intolerant ds. Thank you all for sharing so much here.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

That sounds like a natural progression to me after an acute illness. I would say in 3-5 days the stool should be back to normal, but if you are concerned I would certainly get it checked out.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

So this is sort of annoying and sort of funny. Last night at dinner I started feeling bad, mostly dizziness, a bit of nausea. Got worse, for a little while I wasn't sure if I was going to throw up, so I focused on staying really still, that helped enough. Just decided to go to bed early, I was exhausted and dizzy, so sleep makes sense.

This morning, after 10 straight hours of sleep, I'm still dizzy. I break out my homeopathy book and look through the remedies that are under dizziness. The two that stood out were bryonia (I'd forgotten the name but I wondered with the movement issue, I knew there was something that was specific for that) and calc-c.

Almost everything I look up for myself is calc-c. My voice was getting hoarse a couple months ago--calc-c. One or two other things as well. I should just use it if I feel off, in whatever way.









PB--a while back I tried a week or so of daily 30c dosing, I think it had some effect (good), it wasn't dramatic, but I think it's worth trying again. Last week I started seeing an acupuncturist to help boost me out of my post-gluten/no vitamins funk and I think that's helping (I admit the dizziness issue isn't a ringing endorsement), so I'm going to wait until after that and see if it would be good or possibly helpful at that point.

So I'm going to experiment alternating the bry and the calc-c today and see what happens. Timing is a bit annoying because I have stuff I need to do before Thursday, but I'm feeling better than this morning, so I think it'll be fine.


----------



## mamamoogs (Jan 31, 2005)

this was the remdy that i picked up for my DD who is 2 she has bad constipation ususally needs miralax to poop after about two weeks of not going, i have read a little about Stramonium and i am a little nevous giving it to her i havent found anything stating it is used for constipation. Can you tell me a little more about it, and has any of your children ever used it.
thanks!

edited to add this was recommended by my homepath, he is out of the office until tuesday i will call him then just thought i would get some input for you all.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

it's a *very* common children's remedy and does have suppressed stool as part of the picture. I would say if your ND thought it was a good fit to give it a try! If it doesn't give your kiddo any relief then you will move on to the next thing. And, FWIW if the emotionals fit it's more important than having the physicals fit.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
S

PB--a while back I tried a week or so of daily 30c dosing, I think it had some effect (good), it wasn't dramatic, but I think it's worth trying again.

Hey there-update?







I may be able to provide some insight/help-if you want you can email me.

Beyond that I take my remedy at 30C daily-twice if I'm struggling with illness or there are extenuating circumstances. It's not dramatic, but my life is completely different if I'm off it. For constitutional prescribing I am a HUGE fan of daily dosing. What I find is that after a week or two people report the same-nothing dramatic, but life is brighter, easier, more tolerable etc.

I think people with allergies sometimes need a twice daily dosage-but only if it's the right remedy.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Just subbing here for when I get back to trying to figure this out on my own.


----------



## mamamoogs (Jan 31, 2005)

back again









so now Iam looking for a good book to help me along my path here. and more advice.....

I am trying to find a remedy for my DD but not having much luck.

quick history 2 years old has been constipated most of her life, would only poop after we gave her a stool softner, which we do not want to continue all the time, she will go weeks with out going, she loses her appetite, big belly etc...

she is a 2 year old happy kid very affectionate kid is only scrappy when her older sister gives her a hard time, she use to wake crying a lot at night but that has gotten better, she stays up late, she is afraid of the vacuum cleaner and loud trucks always wants the light on at night so i assume she hates the dark although that just started less then 6months ago... she not a real scary kid but she will shy away from certain people and will embrace others, i havent figured out why and what makees her do that.... i guess that is it for now any advice please.

we have tried sulfur but that didnt help.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Hey there-update?







I may be able to provide some insight/help-if you want you can email me.

Beyond that I take my remedy at 30C daily-twice if I'm struggling with illness or there are extenuating circumstances. It's not dramatic, but my life is completely different if I'm off it. For constitutional prescribing I am a HUGE fan of daily dosing. What I find is that after a week or two people report the same-nothing dramatic, but life is brighter, easier, more tolerable etc.

I think people with allergies sometimes need a twice daily dosage-but only if it's the right remedy.

I'm trying a month of acupuncture visits, sort of as a temporary boost to get me out of my slump, so I don't want to mess with too many things at once. I never considered 2x/day but I think it would've helped, I'll probably do it at the beginning of April and I'll definitely let you know how things go. I tried daily 30c dosing with DD as well, I should've considered 2x/day because while I think I saw improvements, it didn't seem as much as I expected--but not in a bad way, I'm describing this poorly.

DD seemed very pulsatilla for a while, which is very odd since it's really not her, but so many aspects fit, and while I saw some improvement with 1x/day, I think there's more to be had. I'll experiment with us a bit, I was a bit leery of overdoing it, just because I'm new to it, but if I have a bit of leeway, I'll watch and see what looks like it's most effective, and report back.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoogs* 
back again









so now Iam looking for a good book to help me along my path here. and more advice.....

I am trying to find a remedy for my DD but not having much luck.

quick history 2 years old has been constipated most of her life, would only poop after we gave her a stool softner, which we do not want to continue all the time, she will go weeks with out going, she loses her appetite, big belly etc...

she is a 2 year old happy kid very affectionate kid is only scrappy when her older sister gives her a hard time, she use to wake crying a lot at night but that has gotten better, she stays up late, she is afraid of the vacuum cleaner and loud trucks always wants the light on at night so i assume she hates the dark although that just started less then 6months ago... she not a real scary kid but she will shy away from certain people and will embrace others, i havent figured out why and what makees her do that.... i guess that is it for now any advice please.

we have tried sulfur but that didnt help.

not a homeopathic remedy, but i'd do a nutritional approach with magnesium (e.g., natural calm) until you are able to hone in on the appropriate remedy.


----------



## mamamoogs (Jan 31, 2005)

i have read that too much can be dangerous, how would i know if my DD was indeed lacking magnesium, i seem to be more nervous giving that then miralax and why hasnt the ped mentioned something so simply to us, i just dont get them, our homeopath recommeded stramonium but i am not so comfortable with the either dont see how my dd fits that.... he feels she does after a 20 minute, not sure how he came up with that.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoogs* 
i have read that too much can be dangerous, how would i know if my DD was indeed lacking magnesium, i seem to be more nervous giving that then miralax and why hasnt the ped mentioned something so simply to us, i just dont get them, our homeopath recommeded stramonium but i am not so comfortable with the either dont see how my dd fits that.... he feels she does after a 20 minute, not sure how he came up with that.

Doctors unfortunately get next to NO training in nutrition. You can try giving a little magnesium at a time- once your body hits it's tolerance level, you will get diarrhea- so you'll have a very clear answer if you're giving too much. Most everyone is deficient in magnesium, so it's a pretty good place to start.

Have you tried the remedy the homeopath gave you? I think I would try that first before asking for advice on the internet for homeopathic remedies.







(Not that there aren't some experts around here too, but they aren't always around to answer questions, and homeopathic remedies aren't always obvious to the untrained eye since they are designed to work on the whole being, not just one individual symptom- kwim?)


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

If you need more ideas to keep the stool regular this old post has many natural foods to include in his diet. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...e#post14390894

Pat


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't know why I stopped getting updates from this thread. I'm trying to catch up now.

Mamamoogs, I'm not at all trying to be insensitive and I do hope it doesn't come across that way, but what are you concerned about? If you saw a practitioner that prescribed stramonium, why are you leery? I'm not saying it's the right remedy...I have no way of knowing that. However, more importantly you have no real way of NOT knowing that until you try.

Selecting a remedy is a science (for most.) It's not something you just throw out there on a whim. I'm willing to bet there were clues in the case history that pointed to stramonium. None of us are privy to that history and have no business overruling the person who does. This is a constitutional dose for a chronic problem which is very different than looking for a "constipation remedy" when you have a single acute episode. The homeopath is looking at what may have caused it in the first place, and why it's a pattern not the fact that it's an issue. It doesn't NEED to be all that pronounced in the remedy.

Beyond that unless you have an extensive library at your fingertips all you are looking at when you search it is most likely Boericke's simple and general materia medica online which is a fairly cursory and somewhat shallow snapshot of the remedies. It's also not designed to give specific info about pediatrics. And just to toss it out there since what you are looking at is a chronic situation just reading the remedies is not the way to choose one. That can just about never work. You *have* to repertorize it because so many remedies read very similarly, but their keynotes are rated differently. You can't tell that just looking at the MM.

All this to say, why not try the remedy your homeopath suggested? It seems like if homeopathy is the path you want to try then starting with the recommended prescription is the way to go. If there is any kind of negative reaction (which is generally a good thing if it's directly follows administration of a remedy) it will be gone fairly quickly and on top of that you have the ability to antidote it. I guess I'm just not sure why you are so hesitant-a few doses isn't going to damage anything or put you back at all. If anything, it will give you more information! You don't have to explain it to me, certainly, but I'm perplexed. Did you ever talk to your practitioner about your concerns? I think that would be very helpful for you!

I also second the magnesium. Much like with vitamin C you get very clear signs from your body when it's had enough. For kiddos, as with vitamin C I start with small, divided doses and watch. It generally works beautifully.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
I'm trying a month of acupuncture visits, sort of as a temporary boost to get me out of my slump, so I don't want to mess with too many things at once. I never considered 2x/day but I think it would've helped, I'll probably do it at the beginning of April and I'll definitely let you know how things go. I tried daily 30c dosing with DD as well, I should've considered 2x/day because while I think I saw improvements, it didn't seem as much as I expected--but not in a bad way, I'm describing this poorly.

DD seemed very pulsatilla for a while, which is very odd since it's really not her, but so many aspects fit, and while I saw some improvement with 1x/day, I think there's more to be had. I'll experiment with us a bit, I was a bit leery of overdoing it, just because I'm new to it, but if I have a bit of leeway, I'll watch and see what looks like it's most effective, and report back.









I've talked about this a ton but I'll say it again. I think remedies can only have real curative action if they are prescribed within the right miasm. That is necessary. It also virtually eliminates unnecessary aggravations. If you can confirm that your dominant miasm matches the action of calc carb I'd be more inclined to see you trying it out. Same for your dd-though kiddos can be harder to confirm. At least for me. Adults are much easier. As I said....email me. Let's see what we can come up with.


----------



## mamamoogs (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I don't know why I stopped getting updates from this thread. I'm trying to catch up now.

Mamamoogs, I'm not at all trying to be insensitive and I do hope it doesn't come across that way, but what are you concerned about? If you saw a practitioner that prescribed stramonium, why are you leery? I'm not saying it's the right remedy...I have no way of knowing that. However, more importantly you have no real way of NOT knowing that until you try.


Hi there,

thanks for taking the time to explain your thoughts, I guess I am just afraid of the unknown, I am new to homeopathy and have others that aren't question my practioners choice of remedies.... for some reason whenever i look up Stram i am unable to see how it is linked to constipation... i have questioned my practioner via his office manager and she assured me that he has recommended this remedy with my dd in mind and to go ahead and have her take it, but it was never really explained to me what it is and why it is a good choice. I am not real sure of my practioner but there arent manya round me and it took me forever to find him. We did try one remedy alreadyfor my dd (constipation) it was sulfur she took it a week and it did nothing, we tried kali-carb , (cough)cali- bich (sinusistis) again did not help at all any of us... So i guess I am becoming doubtful of my H and the fact i am shelling money out hand over fists and getting no results. I guess it all goes back to finding a practioner i feel i can believe in.
thanks for your advice!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

ah. well, sadly there are good and bad practitioners in any field, and beyond that there are good and bad fits for you even beyond that. For years I saw a phenomenal homeopath who is nationally recognized, highly regarded and brilliant. However he was not a good fit for me. We didn't communicate properly and though he helped my kids immensely I didn't get a ton of help.

Still, I got a lot of information working with him. I guess in your shoes I would give the remedy and see what happened. IF nothing did I may give the practitioner one last shot. As in even allopathic prescribing the first remedy isn't always the right fit, and sometimes the second one isn't either. That doesn't make the practitioner inferior...but he should be able to work with his mistakes to narrow down his choices.

I answered earlier that you aren't always going to find every aspect of the remedy online and, also that stramonium does indeed have suppressed stool as a rubric. And in my experience it can take 2 weeks on a remedy to really see major changes, especially at low doses. You are using a gentle method of administration, and the curative action will be equally as gentle.

If you are really concerned I would certainly question your practitioner. You are allowed to ask questions! Finding the right remedy can produce almost miraculous changes...it's finding it that is the tough part. I would suggest though that you think about trying the remedy so that you can give him appropriate feedback. Otherwise he's not likely to prescribe another and you are kinda just stuck where you are.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

mamamoogs: absolutely! ask questions! but from my reading, Stramonium does appear to fit your child - as Panserbjorne said, it does have difficult stool as a rubric but it also has fear of darkness as another rubric.

it could be that your practitioner hasn't mastered the art of teaching the patient. or perhaps you might consider more strongly emphasizing your desire to learn.

my practitioner (a quirky fellow) always always tells me what drives him to pick a remedy for my child. of course, he first does an osteopathic exam, some craniosacral therapy, and then recommends a homeopathic remedy to top things off.

it's not that he always tells patients the details - certainly it seems that my dh and i have vastly different interactions, with me getting more the teaching type of interaction, and dh getting more the directive "take one pill and call me in a week" sort of interaction.

my child struggled with constipation for a long time. we did a number of things: homeopathy, nutritional support (epsom salt baths, magnesium supplements), and a bedtime ritual, even while in diapers - pee, poop, pyjamas, brush teeth. the ritual really helped! ds is sometimes reluctant to sit on the toilet for long enough to have any movement, but he can ALWAYS be enticed with company in the bathroom and a story or two. i wish we had started that ritual a lot sooner than we did.


----------



## chattyprincess (Feb 24, 2009)

I did it! I read through this ENTIRE thread...I sat her opened mouth shocked half the time...mostly amazed at the imformation you guys seems to be able to pull out of thin air! If I had a memory like that, well I don't know what but I wish I did. lol.
I am compeltely new to homeopathy, actually all I have ever done is give dd (3.5) hylands teething tabs as a baby (which worked the most amazing wonders). I have also tried borions congestion and stodal syrups to which unfortunatly I think we had no luck.








I feel very very strongly pulled to find out about homeopathy and to give it a try. I am 24 weeks preggers with our 2nd dd and well, I try to always follow my intuition and it has led me here!
Please forgive my compeletly clueless questions but we all have to start somewhere right?
Is there a certain brand of "remedies" that are more reccomended then others? I see Washington Homeopathics talked about often. Is hylands a good brand? Do remedies expire?
I see from looking online that remedies seem to come in strengths from 6x, 30x to some 200x (6x being weakest and 200x being strongest...??) is 30c the same as 30x??
What are some great books to begin understanding homeopathy?
And finally what is the best, most important advice to give a newbie?
Thank you guys so much for all this great information, I love watching some of you puzzle out the solutions to your lives in your post and am so inspired to see that yep some of us mess up sometimes but hey you can still move on and keep trying to do it right! Thank you!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey there...just doing a fly by so feel free to ask more questions!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chattyprincess* 
Is there a certain brand of "remedies" that are more reccomended then others? I see Washington Homeopathics talked about often. Is hylands a good brand? Do remedies expire?
It depends on many things really. I do have brands or companies that I prefer over others. I love bengal allen, best made, helios and seroyal. I like washington homeopathics. I will occasionally use boiron or hylands. They aren't my favorite. Remedies do not expire, and if cared for properly can last decades and beyond.

I see from looking online that remedies seem to come in strengths from 6x, 30x to some 200x (6x being weakest and 200x being strongest...??) is 30c the same as 30x??
x and c denote potency scale, and they are very different. IN terms of substance a 12X is the same as a 6C but they are not equal in terms of energy. Basically the x is a decimal scale, the c is a centesimal scale. X is diluted 1 part substance to 10 parts medium and c is 1 part substance to 100 parts medium. The higher numbers are more potent, but I wouldn't say they are stronger necessarily. The strongest potency is the one that's the most indicated, which is a confusing concept to be sure!

What are some great books to begin understanding homeopathy?
I like Practical Homeopathy by Vinton McCabe, and The Complete Homeopathy Handbook by Miranda Castro. Everybody's Guide to Homeopathic Medicine by Ullman and Cummings is good too. IF you are looking to understand theory rather than home use then my recommendations would be different.

And finally what is the best, most important advice to give a newbie?
Keep an open and inquisitive mind! See everything as a learning opportunity and try to understand the why's instead of dismissing any apparent failure. I think that's about it!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

This isn't so much an acute question, but is it ever appropriate to start with a lower potency and "work up" to a higher? I'm thinking of how you were describing before that the lower the potency, the more physical the manifestation and the higher the potency the more spiritual (or something like that).


----------



## chattyprincess (Feb 24, 2009)

"Remedies do not expire, and if cared for properly can last decades and beyond"
This is great to know. I was thinking of ordering a 100kit or making a similar of my own...then I was like omg, what will I do if this expires in a year!

"x and c denote potency scale, and they are very different. IN terms of substance a 12X is the same as a 6C but they are not equal in terms of energy. Basically the x is a decimal scale, the c is a centesimal scale. X is diluted 1 part substance to 10 parts medium and c is 1 part substance to 100 parts medium. The higher numbers are more potent, but I wouldn't say they are stronger necessarily. The strongest potency is the one that's the most indicated, which is a confusing concept to be sure!"
huh.







ok...lemme see here, so for a newbie such as myself what would your reccomend starting with x or c (and I am sure there are more labelings out there that would do nothing but confuse me more....lol!)? I "get" the potency thing to a certain extent but I guess my next question echoces the last posters. Can you start small and move up or should any amount work if its going to work?
Panser I wish I could just come sit at your knee and learn all you have to teach!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I would start with the C scale personally as that is my preference. And to answer both of you the way most homeopaths are taught is to start slow (lower potency) and work your way up. There are some exceptions in acute situations, but in general it is better to start low and move up the scale.

Most at home prescribers are going to be *slightly* limited in that you are less likely to have anything from the Q scale, the M scale, the CM scale etc. You are more likely to be working with X and C and even then 12's and 30's (in general.) You can get a 200C kit which I do think is helpful for acutes. The point being that often you are going to do better in repeating a mid range potency than worrying about moving up. Not always, but most of the time.

For the instances in which you need to move up it's REAL nice to have the option.









JR, one homeopath that I work with is highly influenced by the French masters and doesn't like to use high potencies at all. She feels they are a shock to the system. Her initial prescriptions are generally 6 or 7C's and she rarely even goes to 30C. She gets great results for even extreme pathology (she is a licensed doctor that specializes in environmental medicine and cancer.)


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I use the 30c potency for most things. I now have the 100 remedy kit from washington homeopathics which is mostly 30c and some 200c.

Many of us use Washington Homeopathics because they are in convenient travel cases not necessarily because they are the best remedies you can find. But to be clear- they are very good and I've had very good success with them.

And yes many of us would love to hang with Panser and soak up her knowledge. I don't think I'm the only one who has searched out her posts in the past to learn something new. We are all really grateful that she is willing to take the time to share her knowledge. I have paid her for her knowledge of flower essences and will finally pay her to help me get a constitutional remedy (once I stop dragging my feet). She is highly skilled.

Question: now that I have a 100 remedy kit, I'm looking for a book that encompasses those. The one I use only focuses on 60 remedies (I think). Any recs? I also think I am ready for a theory book.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

So my brain has been willing to think again for short periods of time.

I've begun to have more intuitive leanings about remedy selection recently. I've also done energy testing to confirm, but have also begun to see a problem and a remedy has come to my mind. Not all the time, but once in a while. I think my understanding of the bigger picture is getting better.
















My oldest has this weird large warty/callous thing on the inside of his big toe. I tried Thuja with him one time in the past and then forgot. I energy tested again and got a huge yes, so I will focus on that again. There are a few pieces of Thuja that seem to work for him. I will keep on testing as the days go on.

I was looking at my kit and was pulled towards urtica ur for my youngest. I don't have a big description, just a brief cheat sheet for it. I got a huge helicopter yes for this so gave him some. I will keep on looking into it.

Any recs for pregnancy, birth, childhood books for homeopathy?

I've enjoyed acute prescribing for a year now, but am wanting to look deeper into all of this. Maybe it's time to do some miasma reading.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

M2S, here is a list of acute homeopathics for morning sickness.









http://www.mothering.com/discussions...s#post12457990

Pat


----------



## Skim (Jan 2, 2004)

Greetings!
I have been following this thread for quite a while, learning some, longing for the kits others have mentioned...









Anyway, we use homeopathics quite a bit, with much success for acute conditions and symptoms. Right now I am struggling to find a retailer who sells the borrelia nosode, 30C. I live in a Lyme endemic area and just tonight discovered a very engorged deer tick on my leg. I am mostly following the Lyme protocol in Stephen Buhner's book, Healing Lyme, so i will be adding a couple of herbs to my treatment as well.

So... any advice on where I can find the borrelia nosode?? I checked all the companies everyone recommended in the entire thread with no luck. And no, I don't work with any local homeopaths, unfortunately, so I don't think I can get it from them. Can't afford the costs of a visit.

Thanks!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't know if a nosode is different than a regular remedy, but Helios has borrelia:
https://www.helios.co.uk/cgi-bin/sto...orr&uid=554871

That's where I had to order my DD's remedy that was hard to find.


----------



## Skim (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks. I did see that, and since I've never needed a nosode before, I am also unsure. Plus, I do not want to order anything from across the ocean if I can help it! I like to keep things as local as possible, even if "local" here means on the same continent.


----------



## Skim (Jan 2, 2004)

So the good news is that the store Community Pharmacy in Madison, Wi (where I used to live) can ship one of the nosodes and the ledum I need. They're going to see if they can get the 60C I plan on using on my dog. Hooray! They are even in my state. Shipping is high, but I'll order some other things to make up for it.







They have good bulk medicinal herbs, too.
http://www.communitypharmacy.coop/


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

DP just got a pretty decent burn on his finger (from the bbq)...







Is there a remedy that would be good for me to get asap? Or if I don't get something tonight, is there something that would be good to give him tomorrow to help with healing? TIA!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Homeopathic Cantharis.

Topically, honey, butter, coconut oil, calendula.

Pat


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Pat!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

yup cantharis. I also do calendula succus topically or lavender oil-but it should be applied frequently. It can halt the damage to the tissue. I generally say to apply often at first, but usually after just a few applications the pain subsides. This is one oil that can be applied NEAT.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Neat?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

directly on the skin-without diluting. HTH!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh!







Thanks!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I've been giving my oldest Thuja according to my pendulum.

His big freaky wart thing is now gone. There is a rough patch of skin left. It was interesting to see it progress, and I'm happy that his discomfort from it is gone.
Pendulum says to keep giving. I give it a few times a week. I don't want to overdue it though because I read that frequent repetition of thuja can do weird things. I am wondering if the remedy is helping his body work through his vaxes.







I'm not seeing many other amazing things happening though, so I don't think I found his constitutional, just a remedy to help out.

I'm really enjoying the 100 remedy kit. There are a few remedies in there that I didn't know existed that have helped me with some semi-chronic issues (headaches, hay fever), so that's great.

Any recs for books that would encompass all 100 remedies? I have Practical Homeopathy which I've gotten to know and enjoyed but he only focuses on 60 remedies. I want to be able to have intellectual access to all 100.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I think you're ready for a materia medica.

Are you plussing the remedy each time?

I don't have an issue repeating remedies if the body is asking for it. I will also say that you don't often see *huge* things will frequent low potencies...the effect is kind of more cumulative in my experience. I'm not saying it's the right remedy, but just adding another variable.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I think you're ready for a materia medica.

Are you plussing the remedy each time?

I don't have an issue repeating remedies if the body is asking for it. I will also say that you don't often see *huge* things will frequent low potencies...the effect is kind of more cumulative in my experience. I'm not saying it's the right remedy, but just adding another variable.

materia medica - bring it on








Any recs about miasms?

plussing - is this what you do? - put some in water and shake and serve, thus changing the potency each time? No, I'm not, but I will.

Thanks for your viewpoint about repeating remedies.
Although I'm not seeing major changes, there does seem to be recent emotional growth in him, an ability to express himself appropriately that has always been hard for him. I don't know if it is related.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

well, to start out Boericke's MM and rep is the most cost effective. I LOVE Robin Murphy's but then you are looking at $200 vs $15 or so. You can check some out on www.minimum.com If you get Boericke-get the Indian edition.

Yup, that's plussing.

What kind of reading do you want on miasms? Theory or practical application?

That's great about your ds...very interesting. That's the kind of things that are often seen with a good remedy.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

miasms - I think a bit of both theory and practical. Since I'm going to do an order anyway I want both.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

a while ago a friend mentioned Henny Heudens Mast's book and it's actually very good. It gives great examples of miasms in action. It's called The Foundation of the Chronic Miasms in the Practice of Homepathy. The other book that I really like is Banerjea's Miasmatic Prescribing. Both are pretty classical views of the miasms.

Of course Hahnemann's Chronic Diseases is the foundation, but harder to read. You'd like Mast's book, I think. It's very readable.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a question about all the "stuff" (radiation? frequencies? not sure what you call this!) that we are exposed to with all of our modern technology. I have started carrying around the basic remedies that I might need for first aid, but am concerned about this. For example, if I have the remedies (in their brown glass jar, and then inside a small cloth bag) in my backpack, and carry my cell phone in that backpack too, will that affect them? What about GPS or navigation systems in new cars? What about these bluetooth connections? And what about wireless internet, either in our homes or in restaurants and hotels we go into? You almost can't avoid that stuff.

But, in particular, the cell phone in my purse next to the remedies is my main question. Is this a concern?


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

That's a great question. I try to avoid putting my remedies next to our computers, but they are often near my itouch. They have been put on top of our computer and I tend to freak a bit. My remedies are still working.


----------



## Otto (Oct 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
But, in particular, the cell phone in my purse next to the remedies is my main question. Is this a concern?

If you're really worried about radio-frequency radiation, you can always wrap the remedies in foil (or keep them in a foil-lined bag) to create an ersatz Faraday cage.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Since I'm ordering, any books about pregnancy and birth?

How about Miranda Castros book?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

it's a good one.


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi everyone! I'm joining in... and don't think I'll have time to go back through the whole thread. I







homeopathy. So, I'm just going to comment on the last couple of subjects.

The study group I joined last year was working through Henny's book mentioned above. It was a bit of a head-first dive for me in learning about homeopathy! A lot of it went over my head, but I did still learn a lot. I have a tendency to give very few doses after reading Henny first... she is one who just gives a constitutional remedy and lets it sit for 6 months!

I don't have a materia medica yet, other than Miranda Castro. I'm thinking I really need one, but we'll have to wait until it fits into the budget. I will probably get Clarke or Kent's as they seem to be most commonly used in my study group.

One of my very first experiences with homeopathy was with a burn. I poured boiling water into what I thought was a mason jar to make tea. It was not a tempered-glass jar, and it shattered and water scorched my leg in a palm-sized mass. I ran it under water, grabbed a compress, and then grabbed my Miranda Castro. I took some aconite for shock, which calmed me enough to look up burns... fortunately there are only a few remedies. I chose causticum, and took it right away while waiting for my mom to come help me with the kids. I could feel the heat draining out of my leg. I had to take another couple doses. A few hours later, I was walking around the pharmacy, getting a prescription filled for my baby, and picked up some Tylenol for myself because everyone was telling me how bad burn pains were, and I would need something. I never needed a pain pill. The homeopathy took the pain away, and if it came back, I took another dose (but didn't end up needing many overall). I also never ended up using ds3's abx script, because I had very overwhelming evidence of how homeopathy worked, so I resolved to let his constitutional remedy work, and just stay in contact with our homeopath. His chronic cough healed without meds or breathing treatments of any kind.

So, that's my story in a nutshell.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome, and I bet I know who you did that study group with!


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Welcome, and I bet I know who you did that study group with!

I wouldn't be surprised... everyone seems to know J around here!


----------



## MaryMarg (Feb 17, 2010)

So happy to find this group!! I use homeopathy extensively at home and began researching after my DD's 1st ear infection, treated of course with antibiotics. I knew there must be a better way than going down that road! Bought Ullman's book on homeopathy for children and Boericke's materia medica. That was four years ago and have used homeopathy successfully with DD and DS, along with husband and self! So many stories of great success with it. Staphysagria after mild tearing from childbirth, Lycopodium for DS's tummy troubles since birth, on and on. Most recently used Pulsatilla for husband's hay fever and, per my homeopath's recommendation, give DS one dose of Thuja 30c after any vaccination. I do not have ANY friends or relatives here in Alabama who use homeopathy--my in-laws call me a witch doctor! Although there are very few homeopaths in the area, I did find a study group. It's such a relief to have other alternatives and to find other like y'all!

Miranda Castro's book is great--I cannot begin to tell how much I used it after delivery, for my DS's early tummy troubles, and for one bout of mastitis. It is excellent and easy to reference. I like her general book as well. Any have Roger Morrison's books? We use his study guides in our group... Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I have both the Morrison books and LOVE them. Welcome!


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

Just this past week my pregnancy nausea has ramped up to a constant state. I've also had some heartburn and indigestion and exhaustion. I just did a case for myself and came up with nux vomica. Once I read it, it sounded dead-on. There were things that I hadn't thought to include in the case that fit. I just took my first dose, and I'm hoping it will help... if not, I will be calling for more expert advice.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

here is a list of acute homeopathics for morning sickness.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...s#post12457990

Pat


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

The nux did the trick, and I am a new woman!









I took a dose the other night, and all day yesterday I was nausea free. It came back a little this morning, and I put another dose in water, and was feeling good. Yay for homeopathy!


----------



## MaryMarg (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm looking for ideas for a concern that's bothered me since first pregnancy. The calf and ankle of my left leg felt intense pressure during first pregnancy in 2005 and some swelling followed. Dramatic spider veins on ankles were also noted. Deep vein thrombosis was ruled out and the leg problem resolved after delivery. The same problem occurred during last pregnancy (2009) with significant pressure in calf and ankle--it's the sensation you have after being stung by a bee with generalized swelling, pressure and a slight "heat" sensation. The spider veins in ankles were awful during pregnancy as well. Again, for a few months after delivery, the problem went away. I am 13 mos post-delivery and have started regular cycles again. During the first two heaviest days of my cycles, the pressure/discomfort has returned intensely along with the spider veins and mild swelling in the ankle (this is concurrent with heaviest bleeding). It remedies itself after each cycle.

Considering seeing a vascular specialist, but this obviously is related to hormones as well. Just wondering if anyone has insight or ideas for tx?

My constitution is a Nux Vomica (!) which I take as needed, but generally infrequently. Thank you!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I am in the early stages of getting a constitutional remedy.









But until then I need some help. I still am getting sick a lot, but my real concern is that I don't want to eat. I am not eating nearly enough and my body is not liking it at all. Any ideas about a remedy for an appetite stimulator?

I know zinc could help, but it makes me so sick that I'm not taking a huge amount everyday.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

My youngest has had nasal and throat issues for about a month now.
We have used Hepar sulph successfully in the earlier stages.

WHen it moved into his lower throat causing a very bad cough I used cell salts (the one for bronchitis) and the scary cough went away. Unfortunately he started to react to the lactose.

I've noticed his desire for ice-y foods recently, especially when he wakes up.

He told me when he wakes up in the afternoon his throat hurts a lot. He is ultra cranky after a nap (he rarely naps, but has every day this week).
He craves cold foods
His voice sounds like his throat is swollen.

I energy tested and read up and causticum and mercurius both came back strong. BUt, mercurius was the winner.

Hopefully this will work.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Need help with a badly sprained toe.

My son was playing soccer tonight, barefoot, and hurt his foot. But it turned out to be mainly just his big toe. he says he cannot move it and it hurts a lot. I have been doing ice. I gave arnica 30C, three doses, 15 minutes apart. then I have alternated arnica and ruta every other hour since.

What do you think? Should I stick with just arnica? What do you think about ruta or hypericum?

When it happened, he was in a lot of pain, and he kept saying his nerves all over his body were just in pain or something like that. He is easily distracted from the pain, however, by food, video, or reading.

He is going to bed soon, so please tell me what you think you would do right before bed and what you would do tomorrow.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

When I sprained something, I also did arnica and ruta, going back and forth.
Keep the remedies by your bedside just in case you need to give more in the night.

Aside from testing it energetically, I think I would wait a couple of days on hypericum, waiting to see if it is the same kind of pain.

I would think a castor oil pack would also be useful - but I don't know.









poor guy. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks! How often should I give them now? He had the first three doses of arnica 15 min apart, then I've alternated each every hour, for two more doses of arnica, two of ruta. Now he is in bed but not going to sleep because it hurts. There is some swelling. We are doing ice also.


----------



## MaryMarg (Feb 17, 2010)

Just learning from you guys and reading up on ruta in my Ullman Homeo. for kids book and he suggests, oddly, that (ruta and) Rhus tox is common for sprains. Rhus tox does have the restlessness (esp at night b/c of the pain) but I know isn't so well known for sprains. Just in case he never settles down, it might be an alternative. The hypericum doesn't sound so out there either if the "nerves hurting all over" thing continues, even though the toe wasn't technically "smashed" it might be the same feeling. Hope he's better soon!


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you! I wonder if I should consider Rhus tox next? I don't want to venture into too many different remedies, though, I guess. I was considering going out to get him some Tylenol or Advil though, so I guess trying that first wouldn't be any different. He and another child collided, so I don't know if the toe got bent backwards, or crushed, or exactly how it happened. Thank you!


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

And the nerves all over description was mostly in the hour after it happened. He hasn't said that since, just that it really hurts in general.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Anyone want to take a crack at this?

On Tuesday night, DD was running in the kitchen and slipped & did a face plant. she cut her upper lip pretty badly. We immediately put ice on it and I gave her calendula & arnica (200c). The next morning her lip looked great and there were no complaints. Fast forward to Friday, she was complaining that her lip hurt. Woke up at 1am and said it hurt. I gave her calendula & arnica again & she went back to sleep.

This morning, her lip is really swollen & she has what looks like a canker sore where she cut her lip (on the inside).

Any thoughts on treatment? Should I take her to the Dr. to make sure it isn't infected?


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

This is late, chlobo, but how is she doing now? I have no idea about a remedy, but I know that there is so much blood supply to that area. How is she now?


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

My son's foot is doing well. The doctor was actually surprised at how well he is doing. I think the remedies really helped, I alternated arnica and ruta. I think hypericum would have been good then too, but I think I probably missed the window for it. I have also been doing a liniment of Chinese herbs from the TCM practitioner.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Well it was a rough few days where I kept hearing "my lip hurts" then "my throat hurts" then "my lip hurts". But she's fine now. She's not very stoic in bearing her pain.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
My son's foot is doing well. The doctor was actually surprised at how well he is doing. I think the remedies really helped, I alternated arnica and ruta. I think hypericum would have been good then too, but I think I probably missed the window for it. I have also been doing a liniment of Chinese herbs from the TCM practitioner.

That's awesome.


----------



## hwally (May 5, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
It's late and I just found this thread. I wanted to tell my story to get some feedback. A few days ago, my dd who is 22 months woke up poorly, she's been teething and they seemed to be bothering her. I'd been giving her homeo teething tablets for some time. A mix of chamomilla, coffea cruda, & some other stuff at night and naps and straight chamomilla during the day. I gave her a dose and off she went (to play while I made oatmeal). 15 minutes later, while fastening her into her chair she grabbed her arm and started whining next thing I knew she was struggling to breathe going limp in her chair, sliding out of it, losing color. I got her out of the chair fast. Is she having a seizure, poisoned?? She's wimpering a bit, very limp, gagging. I opted for 911. I just carried her limp body and waited for the EMTs. They arrived in 15 mins. My dd did not react when these strangers grabbed her, only when they were taking her away in the ambulance w/out mommy did she start to cry. A test. THe crying was a good thing. Her chest and lungs were sluggish so they took us to the ER. On the way there, she rallied. I'd say the acute symptoms lasted 20-30 minutes. We were stuck at ER all day. The EMT's thought it was the Chamomilla on an empty stomach. The ER said poison controll says you can take a whole bottle and not exhibit the symptoms my dd had. I asked if they were asking about the herb or the homeo preparation? They ran EKG's, ECHO cardiograms, blood tests, temps and all were normal thankfully. Neurologists saw her. ALL the doctors said that the chamomilla could not cause her reaction. I think they're wrong. On an empty stomach couldn't it cause her reaction? I feel incredibly stupid that I OD'd my daughter with teething tabs. Can't wait for the bill. What do you guys think? I'm also scared to give it to her now. I feel safer giving her homeos than Tylenol with parabens. Help.

I did not read the whole thread. I'm sorry. I will when I have more time. Look forward to your feedback tomorrow. Thanks so much.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hwally* 
Hi Everyone,
It's late and I just found this thread. I wanted to tell my story to get some feedback. A few days ago, my dd who is 22 months woke up poorly, she's been teething and they seemed to be bothering her. I'd been giving her homeo teething tablets for some time. A mix of chamomilla, coffea cruda, & some other stuff at night and naps and straight chamomilla during the day. I gave her a dose and off she went (to play while I made oatmeal). 15 minutes later, while fastening her into her chair she grabbed her arm and started whining next thing I knew she was struggling to breathe going limp in her chair, sliding out of it, losing color. I got her out of the chair fast. Is she having a seizure, poisoned?? She's wimpering a bit, very limp, gagging. I opted for 911. I just carried her limp body and waited for the EMTs. They arrived in 15 mins. My dd did not react when these strangers grabbed her, only when they were taking her away in the ambulance w/out mommy did she start to cry. A test. THe crying was a good thing. Her chest and lungs were sluggish so they took us to the ER. On the way there, she rallied. I'd say the acute symptoms lasted 20-30 minutes. We were stuck at ER all day. The EMT's thought it was the Chamomilla on an empty stomach. The ER said poison controll says you can take a whole bottle and not exhibit the symptoms my dd had. I asked if they were asking about the herb or the homeo preparation? They ran EKG's, ECHO cardiograms, blood tests, temps and all were normal thankfully. Neurologists saw her. ALL the doctors said that the chamomilla could not cause her reaction. I think they're wrong. On an empty stomach couldn't it cause her reaction? I feel incredibly stupid that I OD'd my daughter with teething tabs. Can't wait for the bill. What do you guys think? I'm also scared to give it to her now. I feel safer giving her homeos than Tylenol with parabens. Help.

I did not read the whole thread. I'm sorry. I will when I have more time. Look forward to your feedback tomorrow. Thanks so much.

My child once ate a whole bottle of a homeopathic remedy. When I called poison control they laughed and said not to worry. There was nothing in it to harm her. I think its unlikely that the homeopathic remedy caused the reaction. Were you giving her actual homepathics? Or were you giving her some other sort of mixture?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

In homeopathic preparation that just isn't possible. It's energetic, and as people have said (your doctors, poison control and Chlobo) there's nothing in there so even on an empty stomach the answer is no. There's isn't enough substance in an entire bottle of teething tabs to even register a slight change in blood chemistry. That's the beauty of homeopathy, it's why it's so safe and why it has so many skeptics. I will go out on a limb here with the other people you spoke with and say that you didn't OD your daughter on teething tabs. Not unless you had a case of them and even then the issue would be the sugar in them before it would be the actual remedy.

Chamomile on an empty stomach is different than chamomilla on an empty stomach. Which was it? Even chamomile in it's herbal form is fairly benign, but you can certainly be allergic to it and that *would* be an issue. Not the case with the homeopathic form.

I am very sorry you went through this and hope you find an answer. It's so hard to watch when your kiddo is sick, especially when you can't find the why. I hope that she is doing better today!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
Well it was a rough few days where I kept hearing "my lip hurts" then "my throat hurts" then "my lip hurts". But she's fine now. She's not very stoic in bearing her pain.

Holy cow! I can't believe I missed this! I'm hoping she's doing better and you made a great choice in terms of remedies.


----------



## hwally (May 5, 2007)

It was a boiron prep of chamomilla 6c, 5 pellets on an empty stomach first thing in the morning when the body is in 'super-absorb' mode???

I want to believe this was the cause because not knowing the cause is more frightening.

The chamomilla couldn't super-relax her and cause those symptoms?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

even in super absorb mode it's still energetic. Five pellets is unnecessary (I know it's on the label, but it's just so you go through the tubes faster. 1-2 will do it.) It's not like eating dairy on an empty stomach and reacting more than you would on a full stomach. There's no substance to speak of. And since homeopathics only work if they are indicated (unless totally abused and even then they have to be indicated) it's hard to get to that point. Even if you did it's not like being poisoned and once you stop the remedy the symptoms subside. That's not what you are talking about though. A good remedy can make you drowsy, but it's not going to slow or inhibit systems. Again, energy doesn't work that way.

I know, you'd rather have something to point to and say "x caused this" so you could not do "x" again and hopefully avoid a repeat episode. However, this just doesn't sound like your "x."


----------



## hwally (May 5, 2007)

I really appreciate your feedback. Of course it's nice to know that I may not have caused her spell, but not having the x is disconcerting.
I need to read this whole thread to understand homeo better. Thanks again.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Did you all read about the "protest" against homeopathy in the UK which involved people standing in front of Boots (a pharmacy which sells homeopathic remedies) and taking whole bottles of remedies "to prove they do nothing"?


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

What was the frequency with which you'd been giving the teething tablets?

When ds was quite young, I gave him homeopathic Chamomilla 30c frequently. In retrospect, I wonder if I ever caused a proving, since I just gave it "as needed" multiple times a day for days and days for months, off and on.

Pat


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
What was the frequency with which you'd been giving the teething tablets?

When ds was quite young, I gave him homeopathic Chamomilla 30c frequently. In retrospect, I wonder if I ever caused a proving, since I just gave it "as needed" multiple times a day for days and days for months, off and on.

Pat

and you certainly could have. but a proving of teething tabs wouldn't at all have included depressed systems that came on suddenly as was reported.


----------



## hwally (May 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
What was the frequency with which you'd been giving the teething tablets?

When ds was quite young, I gave him homeopathic Chamomilla 30c frequently. In retrospect, I wonder if I ever caused a proving, since I just gave it "as needed" multiple times a day for days and days for months, off and on.

Pat

I'd been giving the 6c Chamomilla as needed during the day, and a teething preparation at night that included other ingredients like Coffea cruda to help with restlessness. I need to learn more about homeo. because I don't know what a "proving" is.


----------



## MaryMarg (Feb 17, 2010)

Hoping to get help for DS's acute flare-up of eczema. He is 14 mos and has had ecz. since birth (at ankles, behind knees and on arms). Dietary modification doesn't help (he is still bfing and does not drink cow's milk). We use mild soaps (if any) and natural lotions, straight shea butter, calendula-infused olive oil etc. The ecz is always there, but mild until this weekend. Been outside and in the grass lots. Now it's almost everywhere and spreading. DS never scratches or touches it--doesn't seem to bother him. He is a Lycodpodium by constitution and I gave him a constitutional dose of Lyco 200c about 3 weeks ago for flare up of the eczema among other symptoms. He only takes the 200 as needed, which is usually about every 3 months. Tonight I am desperate as his skin looks awful, awful. It isn't weeping and doesn't have scabs but what to do? We started probiotics regularly again (tonight) and I gave him a dose of Lycopodium 30c to buy me some time. Any help is so appreciated. Happy Mother's Day, mamas!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

are you certain his constitutional is lycopodium? Do you see positive changes with it? If so what are they? Does it help his eczema? Did it help this last time?

I tend to use low, daily doses. If lycopodium is continuing to work you could consider talking to your homeopath about changing dose and frequency of administration.


----------



## MaryMarg (Feb 17, 2010)

He was dx Lycopodium by our homeopath when he was an infant and I agreed. Significant symptoms at that time were gas/bloating/tummy troubles not consistent with other typical remedies. [Tried the colocynthis and dioscorea for colic early with no success.] Paul Herscu's book confirmed for me the Lycopodium dx with things such as "wild nurser", fear of dark/crying when light turned off (he ALWAYS did this!), urogenital concerns (hypospadias/chordee), general personality (bossy, dictatorial), and the skin probs. These issues (besides the hypospadias of course) improved dramatically after the Lycopodium and I rarely repeat it. I did not, however, see dramatic change in eczema after the 200 dose three weeks ago. I hesitate to think his constitution would have changed, if you will, at such a young age. My understanding from my homeopath is one's constitution can change as you age, but more like a change when going from childhood to adulthood (or in other phases of life). I acknowledge the Lycopodium could have been incorrect from the beginning, but felt she chose accurately in all honesty...

Sounds like you are suggesting taking a 6 or 12x/c more regularly instead of the 200c every month or more? Thank you!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Nope, not suggesting anything. Just sharing what I do.

As I'm sure you are aware there are MANY different ways of practicing, ways of prescribing, ways of seeing things. Even amongst "classical" homeopaths you'd be hard pressed to find a handful that all work the same way. I'm certainly not commenting on your homeopath at all, just saying that there are different ways of doing things.

I do daily dosing-usually with either 6 or 30C depending on the individual. I make sure the remedy is an excellent fit before I do so and have people check in fairly regularly-at least every month.

I do not believe in "pictures" or essence prescribing. Not because it doesn't work. I just have a different theoretical starting point, if you will. Some people do use that method and have great success. I think that different people will embrace different methods based on what they have an affinity for, and what they are able to utilize in practice. I am definitely more of a clinical practitioner. I look for pathology to improve at a rate that coincides with emotional/mental improvement. For *me* a remedy isn't working if the pathology isn't being touched, with all but a few exceptions.

Now, skin is a tough one as it's generally the last to heal. But I still would personally want to see improvement-some amelioration at least. Of course I don't know his history or yours and am not in any way advising you on what to do here, just sharing thoughts.

I daily dose for many reasons. Firstly to bypass obstacles to cure. Secondly to supply energy on a continual basis. Thirdly to prevent any shock or trauma from giving too much energy at once. However as I said the remedy
needs to be a good fit for that to work, otherwise an aggravation or proving is a possibility. If it's not you see that fairly quickly and then you need to know to stop.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaryMarg* 
Hoping to get help for DS's acute flare-up of eczema. He is 14 mos and has had ecz. since birth (at ankles, behind knees and on arms). *Dietary modification doesn't help (he is still bfing and does not drink cow's milk).* We use mild soaps (if any) and natural lotions, straight shea butter, calendula-infused olive oil etc. The ecz is always there, but mild until this weekend. Been outside and in the grass lots. Now it's almost everywhere and spreading. DS never scratches or touches it--doesn't seem to bother him. He is a Lycodpodium by constitution and I gave him a constitutional dose of Lyco 200c about 3 weeks ago for flare up of the eczema among other symptoms. He only takes the 200 as needed, which is usually about every 3 months. Tonight I am desperate as his skin looks awful, awful. It isn't weeping and doesn't have scabs but what to do? We started probiotics regularly again (tonight) and I gave him a dose of Lycopodium 30c to buy me some time. Any help is so appreciated. Happy Mother's Day, mamas!

Have you tried dietary modifications for yourself (assuming that you are the source for the breastmilk)?


----------



## MaryMarg (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your thoughts! It is wonderful to learn all the different ideas for treatment out there, opening up more options for healing for everyone!

I tried dietary modifications when he was younger with no change, but it might be time for me to eliminate at least dairy again and go from there. Thank you!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

ah, and just for the sake of clarification this is a discussion of constitutional treatment...not acute. You wouldn't ever dose like that in an acute situation. Just wanted to be clear since this is an acute thread-don't want any miscommunication!


----------



## mamefati28 (Jun 25, 2007)

My friend was just in a bad car accident. He is ok physically, but very shaken emotionally. I feel like I saw a recommendation for a remedy for acute trauma on here and now cannot find it.
Anyone know where I can find it or what remedy would serve him best?
TIA!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

aconite for shock and trauma. I'd also follow with arnica for any physical issues like bruising or strains.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

ah man Panser - you answered before me. That was one of the few things I could have answered myself.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm not buying the "few" things. You have some pretty significant stores of knowledge in this particular department.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Ha ha. That's what i was going to say. And that's about the extent of my knowledge. lol.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

ya'll don't give yourself enough credit.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

So I could use some help here.

This morning DD was playing ghost walking around in her sleeping bag. She fell and landed face first on the marble surrounding the fireplace. She has a weeping bruise on the outside of her face and inside she cut her lip pretty badly. We weren't able to tell if there was any other damage b/c she was carrying on too much. She has a tendency to be a bit dramatic so its hard to tell what real & what's drama. My husband didn't think it too bad so we sent her off to school. We initially gave her aconite/arnica/calendula internally.

Is there anything else we can do to help the mouth wound heal? Last time she cut her mouth she got a canker sore & complained about that for days. I'd like to prevent that this time if possible.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

My initial thoughts would be this (in order)

sangre de drago. Do you have any? This is amazing for wounds in general, but really excellent for things like the mouth. You can look into it, but it is sort of a latex-y sap from a tree that has pub med studies behind it's efficacy.

Honey would be my next go to. It's really great for wound healing and it's what I would do if I didn't have sangre de drago.

Along with honey I would do a calendula/hypericum lotion and just wash the area with it every two hours or so. I find that it's better directly on the wound than just as a remedy in situations like this.

Those are my first three thoughts! Hope your little one feels better.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I used a calendula/hypericum wash on my very badly cut finger and it did a great job healing it. Is this the inside of her mouth? I wonder about the taste though.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I am really appreciating the 100-remedy kit (wash homeopathics) that I got last year. It makes it SO much easier to experiment with remedies. My ability to describe ailments in terms that are useful in homeopathics terms is pretty weak, I need to be able to try a few remedies to see what's right.

This morning it's the kids' stomachaches, which had tapered off quite a bit, this is the first non-illness stomach ache in a while (at least I don't think they're sick). So, we'll see how it goes, DD seems perkier than an hour ago.

M2S/PB--where does one purchase something like a hypericum/calendula wash? Do HFSs usually have that, or do you get it online? Frontier co-op maybe?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Noone that I know of carries it. You just make it. It's hypericum tincture and calendula tincture diluted in water.

I use 10:1 water to tincture. I just eyeball it. It's so terribly useful in so many instances. Really, a tool that everyone should have! A remedy kit, these two tinctures, calendula ointment and the cell salts will have you well on your way for at home stuff. The kit that I adore has 49 liquid remedies, calendula tincture and ointment (along with a few others) and all 12 salts. It's an excellent deal and I just ordered a third for myself!

I'm not saying it's going to taste good...but it's not that offensive. When I broke a tooth I used hypericum undiluted on it. That was gross (but effective!) Doing the wash will promote excellent healing-even if it's a tad unpleasant. You could always follow up with honey which tastes significantly better.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
The kit that I adore has 49 liquid remedies, calendula tincture and ointment (along with a few others) and all 12 salts. It's an excellent deal and I just ordered a third for myself!

Linky please? Thanks!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I'll see if I can find one...it's from BestMade homeopathics. The remedy quality is excellent, they are liquid as opposed to pellets (which make it pricier...but you'd never have to replace them if you knew what you were doing), the salts are sucrose instead of lactose and each bottle is the full 500 count...really it's just wonderful. It's missing a few remedies *I'd* like to have included. But any kit would-you know?

http://www.bm-hp.com/FirstAidBox.aspx

We just started stocking them because everyone who has one absolutely loves it. Plus they can take awhile to get here if they have to clear customs. It's nowhere near as small as the WHP kit, but it just has so much more and the quality, IMO is far better.

These go for about $150. If you were going to buy 50 remedies and all 12 salts you'd have to spend waaaaay more and you wouldn't have the MT or ointments. I love them!


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
My initial thoughts would be this (in order)

sangre de drago. Do you have any? This is amazing for wounds in general, but really excellent for things like the mouth. You can look into it, but it is sort of a latex-y sap from a tree that has pub med studies behind it's efficacy.

Never heard of it. Do they sell at Whole Foods?

Honey would be my next go to. It's really great for wound healing and it's what I would do if I didn't have sangre de drago.

Along with honey I would do a calendula/hypericum lotion and just wash the area with it every two hours or so. I find that it's better directly on the wound than just as a remedy in situations like this.

Would this be for the facial wound or for inside the mouth. Again, is this something whole foods sells?

Those are my first three thoughts! Hope your little one feels better.

Where does everyone get their strange lotions?


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Noone that I know of carries it. You just make it. It's hypericum tincture and calendula tincture diluted in water.

I use 10:1 water to tincture. I just eyeball it. It's so terribly useful in so many instances. Really, a tool that everyone should have! A remedy kit, these two tinctures, calendula ointment and the cell salts will have you well on your way for at home stuff. The kit that I adore has 49 liquid remedies, calendula tincture and ointment (along with a few others) and all 12 salts. It's an excellent deal and I just ordered a third for myself!

I'm not saying it's going to taste good...but it's not that offensive. When I broke a tooth I used hypericum undiluted on it. That was gross (but effective!) Doing the wash will promote excellent healing-even if it's a tad unpleasant. You could always follow up with honey which tastes significantly better.

So the "lotion" would be the two tinctures and water? Also, is the calendula ointment you are talking about a homeopathic? Or is it actually a calendula ointment?

Does whole foods carry the tinctures? I'm going to need to get them on short notice.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

directions are a few posts up...WF would definitely have hypericum (maybe called st john's wort) tincture and calendula tincture. I have used it in mouths, absolutely!

They will not (to my knowledge) have sangre de drago. I can look and see if I have some in stock though. Not sure about that.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

C-I wouldn't put ointment in the mouth, I just think everyone should have it.

They should absolutely carry the tinctures...whether or not they'll have them in stock I do not know.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
C-I wouldn't put ointment in the mouth, I just think everyone should have it.

They should absolutely carry the tinctures...whether or not they'll have them in stock I do not know.

I was thinking of the lotion for outside the mouth where she has the bruise. Is it the homeopathic version of calendula? I have that but I also know that a while back (before I lost it) I had a different version of calendula ointment that wasn't homeopathic.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

No, it's a tincture. Not homeopathic. And yes, you can use the lotion externally too.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm sick.
Nausea, mild headache, sore throat, chills (not sure if there's a fever- can't find my thermometer).
Nux? I'm such a baby. I can't think when I'm nauseated.

eta: Oh yeah and TIRED.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

JR - take this with a grain of salt, but i am coming up with puls or sepia for you. But, I have the pregnant nausea thing still coming up sometimes for me so it might be that clouding things.

I seem to have some sinus issues and did a quick test. Impulsively I picked up Ipecac and it had a strong yes. I thought yes I'm a bit queasy but I want something for this cold-thing. Turns out it is good for wheezing, maybe that is what I was picking up. (My Mo is on order. I need some to stop the asthmatic symptoms.)


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
JR - take this with a grain of salt, but i am coming up with puls or sepia for you. But, I have the pregnant nausea thing still coming up sometimes for me so it might be that clouding things.

I seem to have some sinus issues and did a quick test. Impulsively I picked up Ipecac and it had a strong yes. I thought yes I'm a bit queasy but I want something for this cold-thing. Turns out it is good for wheezing, maybe that is what I was picking up. (My Mo is on order. I need some to stop the asthmatic symptoms.)

puls sounds right. i want someone to carry me around while i sleep.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Of course wf only had calendula tincture & no hypericum. Shoot. Some is better than nothing, I guess.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
directions are a few posts up...WF would definitely have *hypericum (maybe called st john's wort*) tincture and calendula tincture. I have used it in mouths, absolutely!

They will not (to my knowledge) have sangre de drago. I can look and see if I have some in stock though. Not sure about that.

Depends on the company....some will have it labeled as hypericum, some as St. John's Wort.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

JR...you can certainly start with puls and update as to how it's working for you! I also take bioplasma at this stage.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Chlobo - the Medford wf had it as St John's Wort. Maybe the same for you?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I managed to get into the kitchen (where my remedies are) finally- primarily to feed the kids.







poor boys. they got cereal for breakfast and applesauce and cereal for lunch.
Anyway, took the puls then ate some cereal myself. My nausea has abated and I'm not cold anymore. Still tired with a headache but the nausea is what really gets me when I'm sick. It seriously makes me freak out.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

JR-you can consider putting it in some water and sip it every half hour. after 3-4 doses if things aren't significantly better look at what symptoms are still there and pick a new one based on them.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Today's been an interesting acute homeopathy day. First time I've had success (I think success) on something as fuzzy as an upset stomach, my 6yo DD.

But two questions have arisen.

1. If someone has two problems that are relatively unrelated (itchy mosquito bites and an upset stomach), how close together can we give remedies? Do I need to wait a certain amount of time? Can I throw pellets for both into the same cup of water?

2. When a remedy works (sulphur today), and then seems to wear off, is it reasonable to give it several times in a day? I've probably given sulphur to my DD 5-6 times today.

It really seems to work, I'm impressed, but a couple hours later either the upset stomach comes back or a headache comes back--sulphur worked for both, neither is getting more intense over the course of the day.

JR-glad to hear you're feeling better, I hope it progresses to all-the-way better soon.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

you can alternate remedies....I wait 15 minutes or so in between. And yes, totally reasonable to repeat remedies IMO. I generally do. I figure that when symptoms return (after having been gone) the remedy has worked, the body has just used it up.

The key thing is that symptoms *have* to have dissipated and started to return in order to give it. At least for me. As long as your body needs it, it will use it. The problem is in giving remedies repeatedly if the body has no use for them. That addresses both parts. 1. it has to have had an impact (after 3 or so doses) and 2. the symptoms are showing up again.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

So I mixed it up. ONe drop of each with 20 drops of water. I used a dropper to drop it onto the affected area. Is that correct?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

yup. I usually just mix up a bunch (a dropperful of each to about a half ounce of water or whatever) and just wash the area. I love little peri bottles for this type of thing. A dropper is fine too...just tedious!


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
you can alternate remedies....I wait 15 minutes or so in between. And yes, totally reasonable to repeat remedies IMO. I generally do. I figure that when symptoms return (after having been gone) the remedy has worked, the body has just used it up.

The key thing is that symptoms *have* to have dissipated and started to return in order to give it. At least for me. As long as your body needs it, it will use it. The problem is in giving remedies repeatedly if the body has no use for them. That addresses both parts. 1. it has to have had an impact (after 3 or so doses) and 2. the symptoms are showing up again.

Thank you, that is very clear and specific. Yay for clarity and specificity!


----------



## Kindermama (Nov 29, 2004)

Hello Everyone! I'm graduating homeopathy school the end of this month. I don't have time to read all the posts in this thread but I'm here now!


----------



## bluehairedwoman (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'd love to join in. I'm new to homeopathy but have been finding amazing results with it. I consulted a naturopath a couple of months ago and have been taking my Pulsatilla 200C remedy monthly and feel that it is helping me with various health and emotional issues.

When it comes to acute treatments, I tend to stick with combination remedies since I don't know enough about single remedies yet. And my not-yet-two-year-old DD can't verbally express what is bothering her so I am reluctant to invest in single remedies just yet, until she's a bit older and can express herself more specifically. When that time comes, I'd love to be prepared, so I hope you'll let me read about everyone's suggestions and treatments.

One thing I'd like to add- sort of off-topic- about constitutional remedies, is that, when I was 'diagnosed' as a Pulsatilla, I felt comfort from just understanding what I was all about and that there were others like me. Does that make any sense?


----------



## echospiritwarrior (Jun 1, 2006)

hello







My family and I have been using certain homeopathic remedies for years. I'm by no means extremely knowledgeable but I know we couldn't live without our arnica, calendula, rescue remedy and the like.

I do plan on doing my own research, so I am by no means asking for advice just looking for more information really.

My youngest daughter has always seemed to have a really sensitive respiratory system. What would you feel comfortable giving a 2.5 yo with repeat respiratory issues?

Many thanks!


----------



## midwifelauren (Dec 7, 2009)

hi- just joining in. Looking forward to catching up on your earlier posts..
We've used homeopathy for several years


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, well, well, I've become the patient. I broke my toe on Saturday from stepping in a 6-inch hole in the grass. They all wanted to whisk me off to the ER and I just wanted some Arnica!

So, after I straightened my toe--- and passed out from the pain, I used Aconite and then Arnica and have used those a few times, plus some Hypericum and Symphytum, plus some ice and elevation and some Comfrey leaves to help it heal.









The purple has resolved. I have circulation and no swelling since about 36 hours post injury. Homeopathy is amazing!!










Pat


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

I have an achy neck & shoulders, it feels like I might be coming down with something. DD has a cough so I picked up Hyland's Bronchial cough instead of a single remedy, because I wasn't confident enough in choosing which one. What should I take to ward off this possible pending cold???


----------



## dkzmom (Nov 13, 2009)

have you tried euphrasia?


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

No, I haven't tried it. I will look into it though. I want to put heat on my neck, that seem like that would help. It is rainy & cold out today, so that makes it worse! Anyway I asked DD if her neck is sore & she said yes!


----------



## bluehairedwoman (Sep 3, 2008)

Cookie Pie I hope you feel better. I am sick right now with a nasty cold... started 2 days ago with sore throat and body aches. Last week DD had the Croup so I seem to have caught her virus. I wish croup wasn't so terrifying and I knew more about acute homeopathy. I would have felt more comfortable just treating her at home instead of bringing her in to MD. I did try some combination formulas like Hylands cold n cough or complete flu for kids to manage her fever/ sore throat but she was complaining of 'boo-boo' in her throat every 5 minutes (she's not really speaking much yet) and it's hard to tell if something is helping at this point. my poor baby, she was so frightened. it's so difficult to balance our fears of something going terribly wrong with our knowledge of the evils of some modern medicine practices.









Man I wish I could afford that top 100 remedies kit...


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah me too! Anyone know if Arnica would help my neck?


----------



## paakbaak (Jan 24, 2007)

love this thread!
arnica, if you can get it in ointment, it´s wonderful for soar anythings!! and if you take it, of course it´ll help


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok I just took arnica, but I thought it only really worked with injury related pains & strains. Is that true or not? I also have an arnica gel that I'll try.


----------



## MaryMarg (Feb 17, 2010)

DS (14 months) started a deep, wet cough Sunday on the tail-end of DD's weekend stomach virus. Has post-nasal drip and sounds like there is a ton of mucous. No drainage from or blockage in nose. Started running fever last night. Cough is not severe, but comes in a group of coughs--e.g. last night from 3-4am. Today still has fever but never rose or worsened and cough remains wet, deep. DS has acted same as normal with tons of energy but this a.m. is much more low-key than normal. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## bluehairedwoman (Sep 3, 2008)

So, since I can't afford the kits I want, I decided to just order a dozen or so of some single remedies that I'm likely to need, based on what I know about my family's patterns of illness. I'm guessing that I might never need some of the less popular remedies in the kits anyway so I bought larger amounts of the ones I think I'll use. Here's what I got, all in 30C:

ACONITUM NAPELLUS
BELLADONNA
HEPAR SULPHURIS CALCAREUM
KALI BICHROMICUM
LYCOPODIUM CLAVATUM
NUX VOMICA
PHOSPHORUS
PULSATILLA
SEPIA
VALERIANA OFFICINALIS

Plus I got a dropper of the Bach Rescue Remedy. I also wanted Spongia but they didn't have it so I'll pick it up at my local health food store.

I figure I may find that I need others once my daughter is old enough to verbally express what hurts her specifically enough, but these should get me started. I already have some others that I've picked up from stores over the years but I forget which ones.

I'm curious if any of the experts here can suggest others that are must-haves for a family with a toddler who thankfully do not get sick very often. Thanks for the help!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

We ordered the top 100 kit from Washington Homeopathics, about a year ago. Here are the remedies we've used this past year on people and pets. Some are ones you chose, others you might consider:
*
30C:*
Aconitum Nap
Arnica Montana
Arsenicum Alb
Belladonna
Calcarea Sulph
Cantharis
Euphrasia Off
Gelsemium Semp
Hypericum Perf
Ignatia Amara
Kali Carb
Lachesis Mutus
Ledum Pal
Lycopodium Clav
Natrum Mur
Nux Vomica
Pulsatilla
Rhus Tox
Sepia
Spongia Tosta
Sulphur
Symphytum Off
Thuja Occidentalis
Veratrum Album

*200C:* (these are just valuable to have on hand for more serious issues)
Aconitum Nap
Apis Mel
Arnica Montana
Arsenicum Alb
Belladonna
Cantharis
Carbo Vegetabilis
Chamomilla
Hypericum Perf
*
Here are the top dozen our homeopath suggested for acute first aid*:
Aconite
Arnica
Antimonium Tartaricum
Silica
Nux Vomica
Hypericum
Ruta
Rhus tox
Apis
Ledum
Catharis
Symphytum
Calendula

Hope that helps. It is only $1.70 each for the top 100; or $2.00 each for the top 50. Or $6+ each individually. For the cost of a dozen individual remedies, you could have the whole top 50 kit. It has been a huge resource for us, especially in the middle of the night or after stores close or early Sunday mornings, and for the pets too! Much cheaper than office co-pays, ER visits and veterinarian bills.

Pat


----------



## bluehairedwoman (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks so much for your response! I'm curious about your experience with using these on pets. We have one cat (lost 2 in the past 2 years due to old-age related kidney failure) who is only about 4 or 5 years old but who already needed surgery for bladder stones and we've only had her for about a year & a half. She's also a bit more aggressive with biting and scratching than I'd prefer she'd be and her behavior can be very unpredictable. Anything that would be recommended for her?


----------



## bluehairedwoman (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, and (sorry to monopolize the board) would anyone recommend taking the online course at hpathy.com?


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Up until now we have been a family with very little problems with poison ivy.

Up until my 7 year old had to poop in the woods.







It's all over his bottom and is now popping up in the cleave (isn't that the fancy word for butt-crack??)
Poor boy. I think because of where it is the skin is rubbing raw. It's been going on for a couple of days, and I've decided to take the time and buckle now with it now.
Graphites seems to be the right remedy - we'll see. I ask if it helps and he is pretty neutral.

I also started giving him cell salts calc phos.

ALso, which seems to have helped the most - I am giving him a hypericum and calendula wash. I saw a big improvement overnight once, but it is sore looking again.

Anyone think I should be trying something else?

Max got a spider bite today. Gave him ledum two times plus a soak in a hyericum/calendula wash (we were gardening at the time and he was dirty). It really hurt for a while, but he seems to be better.

Oh and welcome all the new people. It is great to have new ideas and thoughts here.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

We have a pet homeopath locally. We confer with her and follow her recommendations. I'm not well informed about treating pets, however.









Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluehairedwoman* 
Oh, and (sorry to monopolize the board) would anyone recommend taking the online course at hpathy.com?

I couldn't locate an online course. The site has a TON of information for free!! We are going to make our own local pollen homeopathy next week.









Instructions are on the site!

Pat


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
Up until now we have been a family with very little problems with poison ivy.

Up until my 7 year old had to poop in the woods.







It's all over his bottom and is now popping up in the cleave (isn't that the fancy word for butt-crack??)
Poor boy. I think because of where it is the skin is rubbing raw. It's been going on for a couple of days, and I've decided to take the time and buckle now with it now.
Graphites seems to be the right remedy - we'll see. I ask if it helps and he is pretty neutral.

I also started giving him cell salts calc phos.

ALso, which seems to have helped the most - I am giving him a hypericum and calendula wash. I saw a big improvement overnight once, but it is sore looking again.

Anyone think I should be trying something else?

Max got a spider bite today. Gave him ledum two times plus a soak in a hyericum/calendula wash (we were gardening at the time and he was dirty). It really hurt for a while, but he seems to be better.

Oh and welcome all the new people. It is great to have new ideas and thoughts here.

For the bite I'd also use a poultice. I prefer clay, but mud would work too.

You can also use flower essences...I love cherry plum, crab apple, impatiens and vine for poison ivy.

Another remedy depends on how he's acting...rhus tox is generally a good one, but there are a handful of others that can be indicated based on how he's feeling, if he's super itchy, if he feels better in a warm bath/with warm applications vs cold etc.

FWIW I don't usually see rashes clear that quickly, but the people get relief so you do want to hear that he feels more comfortable...that's more important than how it looks.

Also make sure that you've gotten all the oils off his skin. Good luck!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

M2S, nothing helps poison ivy, ime. Scratching makes it worse.

*Poison Ivy

*We tried everything homeopathic and topical. Rhus Tox is indicated, I believe. We sprayed it on, pellets, too. Lidocaine spray helped but is very cold. Clearasil dried the rash more rapidly. Gross, but anything was better than steroids. Calamine helps some.

Here are some other topical alternatives to consider: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...s#post15146437

ETA: Elsewhere, a mom just recommended Domboro's solution for poison ivy relief. It is a fabulous product. Available at CVS, I believe.

Pat


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
We have a pet homeopath locally. We confer with her and follow her recommendations. I'm not well informed about treating pets, however.









Pat

Pets are harder to prescribe for in general! IF you have a local vethom that would be a good investment!

I don't now anyone that has taken that course so I can't offer any insight. Sorry! I know that Jonathan Breslow (I think?) has a workbook, as does the NCH so that people can get their toes wet.

Pitcairn also has a book on homeopathy for animals that seems to be well regarded.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
M2S, nothing helps poison ivy, ime. Scratching makes it worse.

*Poison Ivy

*We tried everything homeopathic and topical. Rhus Tox is indicated, I believe. We sprayed it on, pellets, too. Lidocaine spray helped but is very cold. Clearasil dried the rash more rapidly. Gross, but anything was better than steroids. Calamine helps some.

Here are some other topical alternatives to consider: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...s#post15146437Pat

epsom salt soaks will also dry it. Calendula topically as a wash is generally very helpful. the right remedy is a godsend in this situation though.


----------



## lablover (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi, I'm dropping in to see if anyone has any suggestions for me. I am currently going through a miscarriage. I was about 7 weeks along but it was a blighted ovum and the sac size was a little under 5 weeks. I knew things were bleak at around the 6 week mark. The bleeding started on Friday and was fairly light. Yesterday it was moderate. This morning I am getting gushes of blood and I was wondering if there are any remedies that can help the bleeding and help to make sure the miscarriage will be complete / everything expels from the uterus.

I did have an D&C after my second birth because at 1 week PP I was hemorrhaging and they had to clean out my uterus. I was hoping to avoid another D&C.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

lablover,
Firstly, I wanted to express my sympathies over what you are going through. I hope that you are doing as well as can be expected and have a good support system.

Unfortunately this is the kind of subject where you'd do best to seek individualized care in tandem with a medical model to accurately assess that things were progressing as they should. Remedies like silica have a reputation for helping to expel things, assisting the body in a natural process. Whether that's a good remedy for your situation I cannot say.

IN terms of bleeding, arnica, bellis p. and phosphorous can all be helpful in situations where there is excess blood loss. I would probably look at phosphorous first. Just be clear that this is not advice, they all have reputations for being used in this type of situation. If you are seeing more blood loss than you are comfortable with then you need to be seen by someone.

Unfortunately this is complicated by the fact that as there is a history this is likely deeper than an acute situation. It rather seems like an acute manifestation of a chronic issue. Someone who could look at the whole picture could get a better grasp of the situation and help you in a more specific way.

I wish you health and will be thinking of you.


----------



## lablover (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks so much for your reply. I will try to get in to see a homeopath this week and will try the phosphorus to see if that helps. Phosphorus has worked for me in the past. I have an appt with the OB tomorrow for a follow up. I also have an acupuncturist. Do you have an opinion on whether homeopathy or acupuncture would be a better path in this situation?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I think that it really just depends on what you respond better to. I know of cases where homeopathy was successfully used, because that's my world. I am sure that acupuncture is effective as well...I just don't have a lot of knowledge in that area.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

I've had several friends who've been safely and effectively supported with miscarriages and retained placenta with professional homeopathic support, without invasive interventions medically.

I believe that acupuncture could be beneficial also. But, I'm more reluctant to do unknown herbs. In my experience, a classical homeopath could address core issues, as PB described.

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. Be sure to focus on nutrients also, magnesium and folate especially come to mind. I'm thinking that Epsom salt baths could feel soothing and relaxing also.

Pat


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

lablover - I'm sorry for your loss.

The poison ivy around here is improving. Lots of drying and less itching. I think a big part of it is the tincture wash. I am really impressed with that and am thankful it is in my health toolbox.
I still am getting a positive response from graphites. Reading through the graphites descriptions makes me think it will be useful for my oldest in other situations. He tends to get bottom itchy at night in bed when he is having a food reaction, and I think this will help.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

we can determine his color and see if it fits too....just sayin!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
we can determine his color and see if it fits too....just sayin!











So I think a psychologist/homeopath/intuitive/flower essence practitioner would have a field day trying to identifying why or fix my major problem of dragging my feet about doing everything . . . such as finding a doc I like, washing the kitchen floor, sending a very patient lady face pictures of myself and my son, setting up a website for a few things, etc.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

oh that all gets explained.....


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 









So I think a psychologist/homeopath/intuitive/flower essence practitioner would have a field day trying to identifying why or fix my major problem of dragging my feet about doing everything . . . such as finding a doc I like, washing the kitchen floor, sending a very patient lady face pictures of myself and my son, setting up a website for a few things, etc.

Oh thank heavens it's not just me!!!


----------



## bluehairedwoman (Sep 3, 2008)

Lablover, I'm so sorry about your loss.







I hope you can get things resolved smoothly without anything too invasive.

So I have had this horrible neck pain for the past few days. At first I just thought I slept wrong or pulled it somehow but it would have gone away by now if that's what it was. I think I first noticed it on Thursday driving to work, and here we are on Sunday and it's still terribly painful. It's just on the right side but extends from the entire right side of my neck, down into my shoulder. It feels better after not moving, and Friday night my husband gave me a deep tissue massage that helped. Based on that I took some Bryonia yesterday and at first I thought it was helping but later on last night it hurt worse than it had been. I think I took some Arnica on Thursday when I first noticed it but I don't think that was the right remedy (obviously now I realize it wasn't since I'm still in pain). Any suggestions?

This is going to sound bizarre but I *think* I am getting this pain from giving DD her bath. She always moves down to the right side of the bathtub where I can't reach her, so I'm constantly pulling her over to the other end so I can continue washing her. I think it's been putting strain on my neck and shoulders. And it would make sense that it felt worse last night after I bathed her. Just throwing in that bit of detail in case that's helpful in any way.









ETA: Forgot to mention that DD & I just got over a cold virus that gave her Croup and me a nasty sore throat and sinus congestion.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Can anyone help me out here. Last week DS started complaining of stomach aches. Sometimes it seemed like it was because he had to poop, other times not. On Thursday night he had a fever. By Friday he seemed fine. On Sunday he had watery diarrhea and he had it again this morning. He's my small fry and I cannot afford to have him lose weight. He is eating, although not that much.

Anyone think of a remedy I might be able to give to speed this along?


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluehairedwoman* 
Lablover, I'm so sorry about your loss.







I hope you can get things resolved smoothly without anything too invasive.

So I have had this horrible neck pain for the past few days. At first I just thought I slept wrong or pulled it somehow but it would have gone away by now if that's what it was. I think I first noticed it on Thursday driving to work, and here we are on Sunday and it's still terribly painful. It's just on the right side but extends from the entire right side of my neck, down into my shoulder. It feels better after not moving, and Friday night my husband gave me a deep tissue massage that helped. Based on that I took some Bryonia yesterday and at first I thought it was helping but later on last night it hurt worse than it had been. I think I took some Arnica on Thursday when I first noticed it but I don't think that was the right remedy (obviously now I realize it wasn't since I'm still in pain). Any suggestions?

This is going to sound bizarre but I *think* I am getting this pain from giving DD her bath. She always moves down to the right side of the bathtub where I can't reach her, so I'm constantly pulling her over to the other end so I can continue washing her. I think it's been putting strain on my neck and shoulders. And it would make sense that it felt worse last night after I bathed her. Just throwing in that bit of detail in case that's helpful in any way.









ETA: Forgot to mention that DD & I just got over a cold virus that gave her Croup and me a nasty sore throat and sinus congestion.

It sounds like you've pulled something in your neck. Can you get to a chiropractor? That's what always seems to help me in these situations. Also, make sure you are getting enough magnesium. That seems to help my aches & pains. Homeopathically, I'm not sure.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

chlobo...is he still taking his constitutional? I think based on what you are saying (and not having more info) I'd consider arsenicum....but there are certainly others that *could* fit.


----------



## bluehairedwoman (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
It sounds like you've pulled something in your neck. Can you get to a chiropractor? That's what always seems to help me in these situations. Also, make sure you are getting enough magnesium. That seems to help my aches & pains. Homeopathically, I'm not sure.

I have an appt with my chiro tonight. But I still have to get through a full day of work. ugh. thanks for the help!


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
chlobo...is he still taking his constitutional? I think based on what you are saying (and not having more info) I'd consider arsenicum....but there are certainly others that *could* fit.

He is still taking his constitutional. Given the fever I'm thinking its just a bug. I have no experience with rotavirus and this doesn't smell like someone died so I'm inclined to think that isn't it but its possible.

It's also possible that too many corn chips tipped him over the edge.

I'll try the arsenicum.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluehairedwoman* 
I have an appt with my chiro tonight. But I still have to get through a full day of work. ugh. thanks for the help!

Maybe heat would help loosen it up? I feel your pain (literally). I have a similar neck pain that comes & goes.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluehairedwoman* 
I have an appt with my chiro tonight. But I still have to get through a full day of work. ugh. thanks for the help!

Bryonia still sounds like a good bet. Do you feel that it's muscular, or nerve pain?

In cases like this remember that a single dose isn't going to do much of anything. You do need to repeat the remedy. I tend to say rule of thumb is a dose every half hour for several doses (at least 3 or 4) and you should see some relief.

Given that it's chronic (or that's what I took away anyway!) you can also use arnica cream or gel externally. I also would recommend a castor oil pack over the area to reduce inflammation.


----------



## bluehairedwoman (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Bryonia still sounds like a good bet. Do you feel that it's muscular, or nerve pain?

In cases like this remember that a single dose isn't going to do much of anything. You do need to repeat the remedy. I tend to say rule of thumb is a dose every half hour for several doses (at least 3 or 4) and you should see some relief.

Given that it's chronic (or that's what I took away anyway!) you can also use arnica cream or gel externally. I also would recommend a castor oil pack over the area to reduce inflammation.

Thank you. It's definitely muscular; I can feel that the entire right side of my neck is in spasm, plus I have very tender spots all along my right shoulder. On Saturday I took about 3 doses of Bryonia 30C. I don't have any with me today since I'm at work. I will see what my chiro tells me tonight.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

then you are definitely looking at magnesium supplementation as being helpful as well. I would certainly do the castor oil pack as well.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

So we've had liquid poop all day. I've been giving him some probiotics. And some arsenicum but it hasn't helped at all. Poor guy. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

any other symptoms to go on? Is he eating? Drinking? Uncomfortable?

Did you try any clay?


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

He is eating & drinking. Not as much as usual but still getting stuff in.

His stomach hurts usually before he poops. Probably cramping or something.

Unfortunately, he doesn't swallow pills & won't commit to a soft food like yogurt or applesauce so I have a bear of a time getting supplements into him. He'll take the probiotic off the spoon but I doubt clay would get the same reception.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Is this a good idea, or no?

We just did another round of allergy testing for DD which revealed another big list of IgE allergens.... I also discussed with the allergist that DD doesn't tolerate any fruit. He's thinking maybe OAS, since they seem to just cause a small contact reaction (no hives) and they only showed up as borderline positives on the SPT, and that taking Zyrtec an hour before eating them would help and allow us to expand our diet.

I am not a fan of giving a 2yo prescription meds, and definitely don't think it's worth the side effects just so that we can eat some pears, kwim?

BUT... I'm wondering if using histaminum the same way would be a good idea, or if it would work?? It seems to be really great for clearing up DD's face when she gets a blotchy contact rash (without hives). So I know if we ate some fruit, we could use histaminum immediately to clear up the rash, but would it work the same way if we took it ahead of time?

AND- is this even a good idea? Am I causing stress on the body if I'm constantly causing/fixing inflammation in her body? (I mean we're almost constantly having food reactions anyway... but this would be more intentional.)


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

CS-it could. I would try giving it before the food, but you may have better results giving it afterwards as well. In fact if you knew there was going to be an exposure you could put it in her water and just have her sip it.

You aren't going to overdo it if it's a good fit. Her body will use it if it needs to. It's not going to "build up" in her system if it's being challenged in that way.

That said it's not addressing the root cause which is the bigger issue. I know you know that, just being clear for anyone reading this.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

We weaned in January and I am now 20 weeks pregnant. Yesterday I started having strong, sharp pains in my left breast - as if I had a plugged duct. It started to become painful to drive late last night because of my arm movements. I've also been really active this weekend and am wondering if this is a sign I should slow down.

I tested positive for phyto and took it, and took it again a bit later. Tested again and had a no response. The pain is still there.

What's the twist??? I've been elbow deep in mint essential oils because I've been trying to combat an ant problem here. Just starting to wonder if there is a connection - especially since it's been discussed in other thread.

Will report back when I find a change.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
We weaned in January and I am now 20 weeks pregnant. Yesterday I started having strong, sharp pains in my left breast - as if I had a plugged duct. It started to become painful to drive late last night because of my arm movements. I've also been really active this weekend and am *wondering if this is a sign I should slow down*.










I tested positive for phyto and took it, and took it again a bit later. Tested again and had a no response. The pain is still there.

What's the twist??? I've been elbow deep in mint essential oils because I've been trying to combat an ant problem here. Just starting to wonder if there is a connection - especially since it's been discussed in other thread.

Will report back when I find a change.

It is much easier to antidote an acute remedy than a good constitutional one for a few reasons. However if you are working with EO's that's a good bet. I'd lay off or be really aggressive with the remedies. You can also consider bryonia or arnica. Castor oil packs would also be great...but I don't like having people do that in pregnancy. Feel better!


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

I was told to take pulsatilla 200c twice a day for one day only. I can only find 30c..what is the difference? Can i take more of the 30c to equal the 200c? Does it even work that way? Or should i order some off line? I just dont want to wait for it to come in the mail. As i need help ASAP! Thanks


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

breast is doing much better. thanks for the info. I'm not sure if it is time or the phyto I took. Relieved either way.

Could you explain why you don't recommend castor oil packs while pregnant?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

it is absorbed through the skin and does carry a minor risk of triggering peristalsis to the point of starting labor. It is contraindicated in general in pregnancy for that reason and I don't have a high enough comfort level in overriding that. I do for other things...but not this one. I just don't have enough info.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamato3wild ponnie* 
I was told to take pulsatilla 200c twice a day for one day only. I can only find 30c..what is the difference? Can i take more of the 30c to equal the 200c? Does it even work that way? Or should i order some off line? I just dont want to wait for it to come in the mail. As i need help ASAP! Thanks

it's different, and what I would do is consult the practitioner who recommended this course of action. You may be able to take the 30C until you get the 200 for a boost, but the action will be different. You can certainly get it online or have a practitioner send it. IF you can't get it locally there really isn't another option-sorry!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Help ladies. I have a killer headache. Started on Sunday, off and on all day. Yesterday and today I've pretty much been stuck in my recliner because it hurts too much to stand up- I get all dizzy and my head starts pounding.

I coughed a few times yesterday morning, I assumed from seasonal allergies (I was working in the yard all day Sunday; headache started before that though.) But other than that, I don't really have any symptoms of being "sick", kwim? I feel like I'm really sick, but with what I don't know.









I started taking arnica today (we were out, then I found our back-up bottle), and I've taken it probably 5 times since this morning. Seems to dull the pain a bit, but it never goes completely away. And then every time I attempt to stand up, it all comes right back.

It's a dull ache around my temples, on both sides. Feels very tight. Kind of like if you chewed an entire pack of gum at once for about an hour. (No? No one else ever did that?








) For the record, I don't chew gum, nor have I chewed anything particularly chewy. I think I might clench my jaw in my sleep, but no more this week than normal.

I've noticed that I've been squinting a bit more than normal the past week or two- not sure if the squinting is causing the headache, or pressure (from...?) in my head is causing the squinting... but I'm sure it's all related somehow.

Any suggestions? My house is a complete disaster, and if I'm stuck in this chair much longer, I'll never get caught up.







Plus, it really really hurts. This is the worst headache I've had in years!!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

aconite is great for tension headaches like you are describing. If that doesn't work for *you* I'd consider belladonna. That wouldn't be my normal rec, but it would be a reasonable fit for you! Feel better!


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry you're not feeling well, cs. Could it be a virus or something? My DS had a virus the other week with a headache like that, and it was like a congestion headache, although he didn't really seem that congested. Just coughed a few times like you described. Although he did have a fever with it, about 102 to 102.7 that night. I did the warming wet socks treatment on him and gave him oscillo at bedtime and he was much improved the next morning. Also gave him lots of Vitamin C and high doses of Vitamin A and D for a few days. And he got over it quickly. There was an adenovirus going around here, I had heard from others, with similar symptoms but with fever lasting more like 4 to 5 days. However, the older you were, the less likely you were to have fever with it, or have a fever for as long. I'm not sure if that is what he had or not.

Hope you are feeling better. Hopefully you are better now, but maybe some cool washcloths on your forehead, or put a dab of some kind of cooling essential oil in a carrier and rub into your temples?


----------



## lablover (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi - I have a question about DD. She is 3 1/2. When she was around 2, she fell and chipped her front tooth. They tried to seal it but she wasn't cooperating. The tooth didn't seem to be bothering her so we let it be. She just had a cleaning this morning and the dentist discovered an abcess that we hadn't noticed. She has a bump at the top of her gum above the tooth that wasn't there at the last cleaning 6 months ago. The dentist wants to pull her tooth. Would homeopathy be able to treat the abcess so that we wouldn't need to pull her tooth or is this something that is too far advanced to treat? The tooth itself is dead and the dentist said it wouldn't be a problem if it weren't for the abcess/infection. I would call a local homeopath to determine remedies but just wondering if anyone new off hand if this was treatable. Thanks!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

there are many things you can do to heal an abscess...one of which is homeopathy. Since the tooth is not in danger and the dentist feels the only issue is the abscess I would be using homeopathy and cell salts under the care of a qualified and competent practitioner. I worked with someone recently who had an awful abscess and we just used cell salts. However-since it's a child and things go happen rather quickly I would highly recommend not doing this on your own.


----------



## lablover (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for the response. The homeopath that has treated DD in the past is a classical homeopath and has only ever prescribed homeopathic remedies and I'm not sure if she uses cell salts. Does classical homeopathy include cell salts? I'm not very familiar with those. Do you think I should find someone that would include the use of cell salts? TIA!!!!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

she should know enough to use them for this-but if not you can certainly find someone who does. Not every homeopath has the love affair that I do with them-but all should understand how to use them for acutes.


----------



## lablover (Nov 11, 2005)

Thank you!!!! I'll give an update on her condition and treatment after we meet with her.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
aconite is great for tension headaches like you are describing. If that doesn't work for *you* I'd consider belladonna. That wouldn't be my normal rec, but it would be a reasonable fit for you! Feel better!

Thanks!! It's thankfully quite a bit better this morning, but still throbbing when I stand up or bend over, so maybe I'll try some aconite this morning.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
Sorry you're not feeling well, cs. Could it be a virus or something? My DS had a virus the other week with a headache like that, and it was like a congestion headache, although he didn't really seem that congested. Just coughed a few times like you described. Although he did have a fever with it, about 102 to 102.7 that night. I did the warming wet socks treatment on him and gave him oscillo at bedtime and he was much improved the next morning. Also gave him lots of Vitamin C and high doses of Vitamin A and D for a few days. And he got over it quickly. There was an adenovirus going around here, I had heard from others, with similar symptoms but with fever lasting more like 4 to 5 days. However, the older you were, the less likely you were to have fever with it, or have a fever for as long. I'm not sure if that is what he had or not.

Hope you are feeling better. Hopefully you are better now, but maybe some cool washcloths on your forehead, or put a dab of some kind of cooling essential oil in a carrier and rub into your temples?

I was thinking maybe a virus too, but I thought it was strange with absolutely no other symptoms. I put a heating pad on the back of my neck last night and it felt GREAT. I've been taking a ton of C and zinc too, just in case it was a cold coming on. Hopefully it's on it's way out now...


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

perhaps try the belladonna first...throbbing is a big keynote.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
perhaps try the belladonna first...throbbing is a big keynote.

Bummer... that one I don't have. If it's still throbbing by the time DP gets off work, I'll have him pick me up some.







I really need to get a full kit!


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

I just wanted to post a fantastic success with arnica gel and drops. Two weeks ago, I fell down the stairs, (while hopping on one foot - I was trying to avoid getting my son's urine - which I had stepped in - from further contaminating my SIL's carpeting). I landed on the last 2.5 toes of my foot. Instant swelling. I wasn't sure that there weren't broken toes. Ice, and then I searched for local homeopathy, as I had left most of my stuff at home. I found gel and drops from this company, and although my toes were black by that evening, by the next day, they were starting to look better.

I never had to take an ibuprofen or other pain reliever. By 3 days, I was walking a full day in Birks in the city.

Amazing stuff.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Last night DD "tweaked" her neck somehow. I think its the ligament that runs from the head to the neck. Anyhow, of course, the chiro isn't open today.

So I did arnica (internal & external) & some heat & ice. I also gave her a cup of magnesium. Anything else homeopathy-wise I can do.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

You can try ruta which is more specific to connective tissue than actual muscle.


----------



## lablover (Nov 11, 2005)

Just an update on DD and her tooth abscess: The homeopath said it was going to be a guessing game since there were so few symptoms to go by. DD still says that it doesn't hurt. We tried silicea 6c 3x day for 1 week - no change. Then we switched to hepar sulph 6c last Thursday and still no change as of today. I will be calling back today to see what she recommends next, but I am getting a little nervous about it so I think I will also contact another dentist to get a second opinion on treatment options to compare to the first dentist. Still hoping we can get somewhere with the homeopathy though.


----------



## mamamoogs (Jan 31, 2005)

I was hoping to get some advice. DD does not poop without help from something we used to do miralax but read up and stopped that nasty stuff then we tried suppositories and enemas (poor thing) had this probelm since she was a year she is now 3 anyhow we finally sought the help of a homeopathy practitioner and after three different remedies we finally hit on something. She has the biggest poop ever and did it with out anything other then the remedies ofcourse. Anyhow she was put on sulfur on lyco and now finally Nux Vomica ( only took three days to work) now our homeopathy practioner wants us to keep her on that for a bit to see what happens.

I am not to educated in homeopathy i have read a little asked some questions but am still very new to it and am trying to understand it. My homeopathy practioner is very cool , I like him alot just want to get other opinions from mamas that have btdt.

My question is how long can a toddler stay on nux vomica, i asked him through email but he hasnt gotten back to me yet, she takes 12 c 2 times a day. I got a liitle freaked out when i saw that the ingredient was strychnine got a little nervous, but look what she was taking before every day twice a day (miralax) read that was like antifreeze? So if any of you lovely mamas can chat or try to help me understand how this is safe to keep my little one, please respond. thanks!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm in a seminar right now, but the answer is, if it's the right remedy that perfectly matches her, almost indefinitely. and you will see signs if it's not. It's really very safe so long as you have open communication with your practitioner. My daughter, for instance takes her remedy daily and has for years. best of luck!


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

That's awesome that you found a remedy to help! We have had some amazing results with homeopathy over the past couple of years, that I would have never expected. This is my understanding of your question: I would not worry one bit, there is absolutely nothing toxic at all left in the remedy, according to our homeopathic practitioners. It is like the energy of it, but none of the actual substance remains. I don't understand really what goes into making the remedies, I only know that part. It is safe. The only potential thing is that if you give too many doses you can "prove" a remedy, which means you start to have some of the symptoms it is supposed to help. But then it stops when you stop the remedy. This is more likely with higher doses, I would guess. Since you are using a low dose, 12C, then that is less likely, I think. I would ask your homeopath though, as I am not one, just a consumer.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

One more thing to add, magnesium, Vitamin C, probiotics, digestive enzymes, etc, are things that also might be helpful for the constipation. Check out the Allergies forum for tons of gut healing info.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

I could really use some help here.

Overnight on Sunday DS came down with a high fever. We was very warm all day Monday. I gave him Belladona but it had no effect. He was warm overnight Monday but still slept well. He was also pretty active on Monday and ate very well and drank a lot. Today he got up and was almost normal. Acting fine, ate breakfast.

Around lunchtime he heated up again and later in the afternoon got lethargic. He also has been complaining that his stomach hurts, although he isn't having diarrhea or anything like that. We took his temp tonight & it was between 102-103 with a temporal thermometer.

Any thoughts on where to go from here. We did give him ibuprofin tonight b/c he seemed so uncomfortable but I am not really happy with that b/c of all the crappy ingredients. The nurse at the drs office thinks it might be strep.


----------



## mamefati28 (Jun 25, 2007)

DS sees a homeopath but she is currently travelling overseas.
He has a dust mite allergy that has caused him to need an occasional inhaler. However, he has been coughing for the past few days and now it is constant and the inhaler does not seem to stop it. It is dry, yet he sounds phlegmy in the throat. I had a 200 dose of something for a cough that she gave me awhile ago, I can't remember the name of it and the envelope just says ANT. I gave it to him and it seemed to decrease it somewhat.
Any suggestions? I would love to get it in control as he seems to get irritated very easily.
TIA !


----------



## mamefati28 (Jun 25, 2007)

forgot to add-
I am thinking this is a bug and not a result of his allergy, as the inhaler seems to really stop his coughing when it is due to his allergy.
Who knows, I am feeling way overwhelmed by all of it!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

do you have either ant crudum or and tart (which is my best guess) in a lower potency? Like 30C?

Sometimes in an acute place lower potencies are more effective.


----------



## mamefati28 (Jun 25, 2007)

I do not have either and am unable to contact her as she is on the plane as we speak.
I am right around the corner from a HFS and can pick something up.
Which one would be best for me to pick up in 30c?
Thanks soooooooo much


----------



## mamamoogs (Jan 31, 2005)

Natrum Muriacticum ... i cant find anything on it, other then it is given to animals?

My dd 3 yrs old had been constipated since year old was using miralax off and on for almost a year to poo about 6 months ago or so we started with a homeopathy practioner, well after 6 or so remedies and nothing working other then suppositories every ten days we are back to the drawing board my practioner wanst my dd to try this new remedy called Natrum Muriacticum , what is it and has it ever worked for you for constipation...

I am at the end here dont know what to do ..... please dont tell me to do a diet elimation or up fiber mag fruits ect we have tried it all, she doesnt like to eat much has a sweet tooth we do not give in to, will not drink anything other then apple juice and water occasional milk does not eat many carbs barely any fruit a few veggies. so i really just want to know some info on the remedy that was reccomended, i am awaiting his call right now thought i would see what i could find out on here first.
thanks mamas!


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

The remedy that the practitioner chooses all depends on the person and the symptoms that are presented. So, it's not as simple as use X remedy for Y condition. It will depend on many things. I would ask your practitioner why they chose that remedy if you have questions. Also, if you aren't seeing any results, you might want to get someone else to look at it with a fresh eye.

I think that nutritional stuff has to happen along with it, so I would also be looking in the Allergies forum for help on that end of things.

Good luck, you sound very frustrated.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I think nat mur's a pretty normal, common remedy. I used it acutely for something else for DD, something easier than constipation. But it's worth trying if your practitioner thinks it's the right fit. I'm sorry you've had a long road trying to solve this.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

what would you like to know? It's one of the biggest polycrests there is and there are entire books dedicated to it! I'm happy to discuss it-just point me in a direction!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

OK I have a nat mur question although I don't know if it is answerable.

Why do you think that when early in our homeopathy path, when I gave it to my oldest for a head cold rather intensely (without the guidance of a pendulum), he kept on getting the same rash pop up along his side. It was a large circular rash that went from his front all the way to his back.
Was it acting more like a constitutional remedy? was it doing more deep action than I was thinking about? It happened three separate times (again, before my pendulum attempts) all in exactly the same place.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

yes and no. my guess is that it was going very deep and missing the mark (given what I know about your ds.) It struck enough of a chord and had enough resonance to shift things, but wasn't in tune enough to get the job done. (it's orange







)


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

ahh I was wondering about the category. Totally makes sense.

OK I have to say that I lurv homeopathy. It deeply touches and fascinates me. Thanks for helping me along.

Somewhat aside story: A couple of weeks ago we proudly told my inlaws that my DH is planning to start a PHD program for free at the university he works at. We are thrilled with the decision since it makes sense for him as an individual and as a family. They were excited for us to. My mil very kindly asked me what I wanted for myself. If I wanted to take classes also. It touched me that she wanted us all to remember that I was an adult too with my own intellectual goals. What I didn't tell her well enough is that I have my hands full learning so much right now that I don't have time for classes, plus I did say that huge university didn't have the classes I was interested in. Instead, I've decided to really respect my unschooling studies, embrace buying books and the time that it takes, because it is a heck of a lot cheaper than getting a degree somewhere. I am also going to be open to taking classes/seminars here or there. Just wanted to share my change of approach here.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
OK I have a nat mur question although I don't know if it is answerable.

Why do you think that when early in our homeopathy path, when I gave it to my oldest for a head cold rather intensely (without the guidance of a pendulum), he kept on getting the same rash pop up along his side. It was a large circular rash that went from his front all the way to his back.
Was it acting more like a constitutional remedy? was it doing more deep action than I was thinking about? It happened three separate times (again, before my pendulum attempts) all in exactly the same place.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
yes and no. my guess is that it was going very deep and missing the mark (given what I know about your ds.) It struck enough of a chord and had enough resonance to shift things, but wasn't in tune enough to get the job done. (it's orange







)

Interesting stuff. I'm pretty sure that nat mur was the remedy I was on that kept making my elbow eczema/lyme-looking rash flare up. It hasn't shown up since the last time I took the remedy (well, it hung around for a few months, but that's when it started.)


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

and I'd have the same answer for you! as it's orange it does have some overlap with you. Meaning it wouldn't do nothing...it would do something but not likely get you to where you needed to be.


----------



## mamamoogs (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
what would you like to know? It's one of the biggest polycrests there is and there are entire books dedicated to it! I'm happy to discuss it-just point me in a direction!

hi there
I guess anything you can, i can tfind much... we have tried 6 other remedies and nothing has worked poor kid cant poop







... what is commonly used for what is it? what makes it up i guess is what i am wondering. 12c 2x a day is what he want my DD to take, have you heard of it working for constipation? he also recommended a stool softner tea to go along side it, but i cant remember the name right now. thanks


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Hi there....have you googled: nat mur + constipation? There's quite a lot written about it.

A polycrest means that it is a remedy with a wide range of actions. It can work for many different symptoms, providing it matches the totality of symptoms. I can't list all that it's used for because it would take several posts, but yes...constipation is one of the many things. So if you look at a materia medica : http://abchomeopathy.com/r.php/Nat-m what you will see is a bunch of symptoms, and she doesn't need to fit all of them. However all her major symptoms must be present.

Don't be thrown off that it *can* also be used for diarrhea....many remedies are like this (and partially why they end up being polycrests!) It's also got strong indications for constipation.

As far as what it is? It's salt. I can't say if it's *the* remedy for your kiddo, but it certainly is used for constipation, so I do wish you luck. Hopefully you will see some changes!


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

My success story ~ about two years ago, I had hemrroids that were AWFUL. I already had a consult scheduled with a surgeon to have them removed when someone at MDC suggested Hammelis. I took the first dose in the car and literally felt them disappearing. Two days later, hemmies were GONE, never to return again







.


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

I've been reading parts of this thread for quite a while. I hope my question has not been asked. Are there any homeopathic remedies for sensitve teeth. I don't know whats wrong with me but for the past few weeks my teeth are very sensitive to hot,cold or anything. Even just sitting here they ache. Its very bothersome. I don't know what has caused it. I have had minor sensitivity in the past but nothing like this. I tried a toothpaste for sensitive teeth which did not help. Went to the dentist and he said I should rinse w fluoride which I don't want to do. Thinking maybe I'm clenching my teeth at night but am not sure. Been taking magnesium to relax the muscles. What could cause this ? something must be wrong but I don't know what. Any homeopathic remedies that might help me? Cell salts? anything?
thanks so much!!


----------



## gilamama (Aug 9, 2005)

pb or anyone else do you have contact info for barefootmama? i messaged her and emailed her though mdc a week ago but have not heard back yet, maybe there's a better way to reach her? thanks. -gila


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

The baby is due any day. I had contractions last night from 8pm till about 4 am. They were not very painful, but the baby's very active movements and the odd feelings really through me off. I felt chilly and shaky and vulnerable. I honestly didn't expect those feelings. Having DH hold me helped quite a bit. I woke up this morning continuing to feel this way. I feel pretty scared. I decided to try some homeopathy. Aconite was a small yes, but I haven't had any changes. I tried Lyco because of the description, plus I've had a ton of heartburn. I can't say it helped. Sepia also came up as an option, which is my const. remedy, I took it, but am still feeling kind of weepy. Gels seemed like a possibility, but tested no. Only other option is Puls, but that came back no.

I feel so surprised by these feelings. I think of myself as the strong one in my family, able to get through anything, yet, I'm an emotional mess right now.

eta: first two births were pretty traumatic: 72 hour posterior labor, and then breech unwanted c-section.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
The baby is due any day. I had contractions last night from 8pm till about 4 am. They were not very painful, but the baby's very active movements and the odd feelings really through me off. I felt chilly and shaky and vulnerable. I honestly didn't expect those feelings. Having DH hold me helped quite a bit. I woke up this morning continuing to feel this way. I feel pretty scared. I decided to try some homeopathy. Aconite was a small yes, but I haven't had any changes. I tried Lyco because of the description, plus I've had a ton of heartburn. I can't say it helped. Sepia also came up as an option, which is my const. remedy, I took it, but am still feeling kind of weepy. Gels seemed like a possibility, but tested no. Only other option is Puls, but that came back no.

I feel so surprised by these feelings. I think of myself as the strong one in my family, able to get through anything, yet, I'm an emotional mess right now.

Hugs. What about rescue remedy? Or a flower essence?

Hope it passes soon.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
Hugs. What about rescue remedy? Or a flower essence?

Hope it passes soon.

thanks Chlobo - I will continue with RR. I was thinking about FEs but didn't get any further. thanks.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
The baby is due any day. I had contractions last night from 8pm till about 4 am. They were not very painful, but the baby's very active movements and the odd feelings really through me off. I felt chilly and shaky and vulnerable. I honestly didn't expect those feelings. Having DH hold me helped quite a bit. I woke up this morning continuing to feel this way. I feel pretty scared. I decided to try some homeopathy. Aconite was a small yes, but I haven't had any changes. I tried Lyco because of the description, plus I've had a ton of heartburn. I can't say it helped. Sepia also came up as an option, which is my const. remedy, I took it, but am still feeling kind of weepy. Gels seemed like a possibility, but tested no. Only other option is Puls, but that came back no.

I feel so surprised by these feelings. I think of myself as the strong one in my family, able to get through anything, yet, I'm an emotional mess right now.

eta: first two births were pretty traumatic: 72 hour posterior labor, and then breech unwanted c-section.

What about cimicifuga? If these are real contractions and labor has started, it might be an appropriate remedy to keep it moving along.

(http://pipermartin.wordpress.com/200...-caulophyllum/)


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

hey darlin.' Consider kali phos and calc phos as cell salts and I would support with flower essences. Perhaps some mimulus, walnut and star of bethlehem for right now. You could also test aspen, but I think you may be more mimulus right now.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

thanks so much Panser - it worked. i am feeling much better and excited about the upcoming birth. I had been focused so much on homeopathy that I didn't think about my other tools. Guess i should make a cheat sheet for that.

bluets - thanks for the suggestion. I think things are coming along nicely, though, I feel ok about the slowness of this - kind of enjoying it.

Panser - I updated how we are doing with our const. remedies in the big const remedy thread. just an FYI


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

well, you have plenty of tools, but no one remembers everything all the time! Glad you were able to shift things.


----------



## mbravebird (May 9, 2005)

Hello everybody! I haven't participated in this thread before. But I had a dream last night about a remedy that my baby should take, and I woke up wanting to ask Panserbjorne about it.









We've been trying to heal a staph infection (impetigo-type) in my 16 month old for the past three months -- for the past month or so it has seemed in remission, i.e. no active sores. We have tried so, so, so many things, and finally hit upon a couple that seemed to really help. But I don't believe the staph is totally gone yet, even though the blisters are no longer showing up. His skin is having trouble healing from small scratches, and some other things that seemed to go along with when he had the staph more actively.

Anyway, I haven't been worrying about it too much, just watching it. And last night I dreamed that I was looking in a catalog, and saw a remedy for "stubborn" staph infections, and looked at it, and it said "vomica". I remember thinking that that was odd, but that I was certain I should order it.

Is nux vomica a good treatment for what I've described? If so, in what dose for a 16 month old with those symptoms and history? I'm pretty certain I want to try it, but I just wanted to be sure I wouldn't cause other symptoms or something. Any thoughts, Panserbjorne or others? Thank you!!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

do you think there is harm in using homeopathy to kick start labor?
I want to respect that this is partially the baby's decision, and that this is showing me my baby's personality, but I'm getting antsy. Also I feel a little bit like a watched pot. DH and I are by ourselves until Sunday night and would love to labor at home alone.

With pendulum approval I use cimi and caulo for the past couple of days, except for cramping and some contractions nothing real has happened.

eta: I'm a week overdue which isn't long. I have 6 days until my scheduled section.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi M2S! Wow! Time flies! I can't believe you are about to have your baby! I will be sending you some good thoughts and positive energy!

Are you a week overdue by known conception date? Or by an ultrasound, or date of LMP? If you really are a week overdue, I can't imagine how there would be harm in having homeopathy help out a bit. I also have several friends who have done accupuncture when they were overdue and being threatened with a cesarean, and they all went into labor within 24 hours and had wonderful labors. The person they saw is actually a chiro too, and I think she may have done an adjustment too for one or all of them. Do you have someone like that?

Best wishes!!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
do you think there is harm in using homeopathy to kick start labor?

If it's a choice between homeopathy and c/s, I would do the homeopathy, no question. I bet baby would agree.


----------



## blueberrystamps (Nov 5, 2005)

I am getting ready to do another order and I was just curious what every one likes to have on hand for cold and flu season?

I am going to order from 1-800homeopathy they have a lot of combo remedies for colds and flus how do you guys feel about the combos? The naturapath I started learning homeopathy from 2 years ago likes to use singles.

Thanks for the info

Amanda


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *blueberrystamps* 

I am getting ready to do another order and I was just curious what every one likes to have on hand for cold and flu season?

I am going to order from 1-800homeopathy they have a lot of combo remedies for colds and flus how do you guys feel about the combos? The naturapath I started learning homeopathy from 2 years ago likes to use singles.

Thanks for the info

Amanda

I tend toward singles.

Eta: forgot to mention that I'm Mammo2sammo

DS2 has had a bad cough for over a month. I have been trying to shake things up this past week, now that my brain is no longer in a fog. I used cell salts and it seemed to progress it from a dry to a wet cough, bringing up stuff. Which I thought was good. I then went to Hephar Sulph, which is his go-to remedy (which I forgot about). It has been working ok. I might be forgetting to give it to him often enough. Today, on his own he grabbed a remedy and ran. I checked it out and it was calc sulph. My question is: what is the difference between the two? I'm not seeing much. Pendulum says yes to both.

We are upping our vit c and have done one castor oil pack. Need to do more.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

calc sulph as a cells salt is said to the the "deeper hepar." They are close-are you asking for differences between the two remedies? Or between hepar as a remedy and calc sulph as a cell salt?


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Difference between remedies.
Does it matter what "color" Max is?


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad to know about the name change!

I wanted to say that for me it was worth it to just go ahead and buy the red box of top 100 remedies from Washington Homeopathics, and then most of the time I have whatever I need. There have been two times that the remedy I needed was not in there, but I think they have one larger size too if you are concerned about that.

http://www.homeopathyworks.com/jshop/section.php?xSec=51&jssCart=97720ce5a3a6b672c267f65d652dbc69


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireWithin*
> 
> Difference between remedies.
> Does it matter what "color" Max is?


sorry, didn't see this. not really for acutes. if I'm between two remedies and one matches the energy pattern I will go for that one. in general though I don't worry about that for acutes.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

thanks.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

oh, and I just went to a seminar and learned about a new, very effective (96%) test for lyme. it tests and differentiates between chronic and acute infections. It also has the ability to measure if treatments are working. I thought of you! It's also accepted by the FDA and most insurance is covering it. Neat!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> oh, and I just went to a seminar and learned about a new, very effective (96%) test for lyme. it tests and differentiates between chronic and acute infections. It also has the ability to measure if treatments are working. I thought of you! It's also accepted by the FDA and most insurance is covering it. Neat!


Tell us more!!!!

I keep meaning to email you... because I'm assuming you never got my last email update a few months back. (Your email hates me. )


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changingseasons*
> 
> Tell us more!!!!
> 
> I keep meaning to email you... because I'm assuming you never got my last email update a few months back. (Your email hates me. )


omg, my email hates EVERYONE. it's very adversarial. I'm no longer getting updates from MDC either and I'm trying to figure that out. Ugh. But I really would like to see your update so PLEASE send again!

Anyway, the test is by Neuroscience. It's called my lyme immune ID. IT tests in several ways (T cells, B cells, cytokines, IgM, IgG etc.) so it can determine if the infection is protein specific, how it's affecting the body, what stage it's in, how treatment is affecting you (or not.) It's really promising, actually and I'm super psyched. My dh is doing it and I can't wait to see his results. It's also better than just "you have lyme" or "not" because it allows you to monitor progress.

It can be ordered by MD's, ND's some chiropractors etc. As I said, one of the things they were really vocal about is that most insurances are covering it. Definitely a good thing. It's pretty pricey otherwise (around $800 IIRC) But, you'll know fairly definitively if you have or ever did have lyme. Co-infections are still a bit more dicey.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

May I jump in with a question? DS is having a supernumerary tooth extracted on Monday and I would like to get in a remedy that might help with the pain, any suggestions?


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

we've used the following protocol for any kind of surgery, pre-op and post-op:

3 days before: 6C of each of Arnica, Hypericum and Nux Vomica

2 days before: 30C of each of the same

1 day before: 200C of each of the same

1 day after: 200C " "

2 days after: 30C " "

3 days after: 6C " "

in one case, a client's seasonal allergies vanished.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

for pain I find that arnica and hypericum are excellent for dental issues as they deal with the tissue trauma and nerve pain.

I would want to have 1M of each on hand. What I tend to do is give them in alternation for the first day-200c usually does the trick, but when it doesn't you want the stuff that will. Nux I only give once, post surgery to help clear meds. After two days or so you can often move down to 30C.

I also support with cell salts-usually ferrum phos, mag phos and kali phos for teeth stuff. Really doing the biochemic phosphates will be great because the nat phos can help support the body after medications/stressful events.

Depending on the actual procedure I also tend to have people swish (if they're allowed) hypericum and calendula (in a ratio of 1:10 tincture to water.) There are times when this is discouraged by the dentist so I'd check with them first. Dislodging clots is not a fun experience, nor is dry socket pain. If they give you the go ahead then it's excellent.

Again, depending on the situation I have a remedy that I make for trauma that does an amazing job at keeping things clean and moving healing along.

There are a few different ways to approach it, certainly. Best of luck to your guy.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> in one case, a client's seasonal allergies vanished.


I always love when things like this happen! It's such a gift.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Ooh- that got me thinking... DD is getting scoped  next Thursday (endoscopy & colonscopy w/biopsies.) I don't anticipate a ton of pain, but the whole thing is going to be very traumatic (for both of us... I've spent the good part of this week crying about it.) Also, she will most likely have at least minor allergic reactions to all the stuff she has to get- the IV, laxative, anesthesia, not sure if any other meds are involved. Also, she has to go about 30 hours (total- before and after) without any solid food...

Would the surgery protocol above work for this situation as well? Money is reeeeeally tight this week, so the fewer remedies I have to buy, the better. But if you think all are needed, that's what we'll do.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

oh, mama. hugs. I don't know that you need the higher potencies. 30c may well do it for your little one, and I doubt she'll need the hypericum. I'd definitely do arnica though. Do you have 30C on hand?

I'd maybe consider a drainage remedy for the anaesthesia though. Nux and phosphorous are commonly used to help clear meds, but I'm not sure I'd count on them for someone who is SO reactive. The quicker she can clear them the better. Doing a drainage remedy *might* be a better fit to support her in getting the junk out and minimizing an inflammatory response.

For salts I think I'd alternate calc phos and nat phos even with a drainage remedy....but ferrum and mag would also help with any swelling or pain. So yeah...five phos again. Do you have the salts that make it up so you don't have to buy anything? Again, I love them but don't feel you'd need to buy them for this purpose.

Histaminum may also be helpful for any reactions to meds. Do you have that? Apis can do a good job too but somehow histaminum seems to have a bit more range for these allergic kiddos. I don't feel strongly enough about this that I'd say buy either if you dont' have them though...just thinking about what you might already have.

Rescue remedy for mama and girlie would be a must for me though. And if you have remedies on hand gelsemium might be a good choice for you now. Arnica also has mental rubrics for trauma and fear. Thinking of you both.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> oh, mama. hugs. I don't know that you need the higher potencies. 30c may well do it for your little one, and I doubt she'll need the hypericum. I'd definitely do arnica though. Do you have 30C on hand?
> 
> ...


I'll tell you what I have on hand right now:

- remedies: arnica, histaminum, apis, aconite (all 30C)

- cell salts: bioplasma, phosphate blend (we ran out of everything else)

- rescue remedy

So what would be the best choice for a drainage remedy? I definitely like the thought of getting all that stuff out of her as quickly as possible.

Would the nux be good to have on hand? That's more for nausea, right- good for after anesthesia? (or am I thinking of something else?)

Arnica and RR before the procedure (for both of us), and the cell salts and ___ drainage remedy after?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

nux would be fine to have on hand-it's actually quite good if people feel crummy after procedures. histaminum I'd have on hand just in case, but she may never need it. she might just suprise you by not reacting at all since these things are so foreign. we'll keep our fingers crossed.

does she take glutathione ever?

as far as the drainage I'd LOVE for you to have that. When is she going in? Tuesday?


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Nope, she's never done glutathione.

Procedure is early Thursday morning.

Yeah- I'm hoping somehow we luck out and have no reactions to all that stuff... but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I know it's a "homeopathy" thread but for J I'd seriously consider antioxidants, lots and often. Do you have access to glutathione, selenium, vitamin C, zinc etc that she can take?

I was thinking about this too and Professional Complementary Health has an anaesthesia detox that is supposedly very good. I haven't had occasion to use it, but one of the doctors in my office has and it's worked very well.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a seemingly-safe C, but that's it. Not brave enough to try anything new right now....

I wonder if anyone local would have that drainage remedy? I doubt I have time to get anything by mail at this point.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

no, you're not going to be able to get it over the counter. if we expedite it it should get there though.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

hmm- that sounds complicated and expensive.  I can definitely do lots of C though. I have pascalite too- I usually mix some C and clay in some raw honey a couple times a day to help her clear reactions faster. Think that would do it?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

i think it would be a good idea for sure. For the vitamin C it will be essential to keep blood levels up. pascalite is amazing, but it's action is fairly limited to the alimentary canal whereas the drainage will help with the cells. Pascalite would still be a must for me. Let me see what I can figure out...


----------



## HRJ (Sep 2, 2010)

Is this a group you 'join'? I am not too knowledgeable, but we've gone to a homeopath since 1986. My homoeopath died a few years ago, and now i am looking for a new one. I have been fairly dependant on a good prescriber. i do have he Materia Medica and Homeopathic Medicine at Home by Panos (we were her patients from 1986 until she retired).

My question is - I vaguely remember that herbs can interfere w/ remedies? I like the Sambucus (elderberry and echinacea) product for my son, but he's also on the preventative anti flu remedies.

Also, has anyone done a preventative pertussis nosode? My homeopath would apparently give 1M if exposed. For some reason he felt the higher dosages were safer than the lower dosages. My mom is still friends w/ his receptionist. Pertussis is going around really bad here, and my son is unvaxxed and I'm PG. Has anyone heard of IsoPlex? I like that it has pertussinium in it, but it has a whole slew of other rememdies, and I am not a fan of multiple remedies (a nonhomeopath recommended 1 spray a day for pertussis prevention).


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HRJ*
> 
> Also, has anyone done a preventative pertussis nosode? My homeopath would apparently give 1M if exposed. For some reason he felt the higher dosages were safer than the lower dosages. My mom is still friends w/ his receptionist. Pertussis is going around really bad here, and my son is unvaxxed and I'm PG. Has anyone heard of IsoPlex? I like that it has pertussinium in it, but it has a whole slew of other rememdies, and I am not a fan of multiple remedies (a nonhomeopath recommended 1 spray a day for pertussis prevention).


we were just discussing pertussin as a prophylactic they other day where i'm studying. for this particular client, my preceptor was going to recommend 3 doses, 1 per month for the next 3 months - i don't recall the potency, but i think it was 200C (just knowing his habits of prescribing). he also was going to recommend an herbal immune support blend: http://www.planetaryherbals.com/products/GP1793/


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HRJ*
> 
> Is this a group you 'join'? I am not too knowledgeable, but we've gone to a homeopath since 1986. My homoeopath died a few years ago, and now i am looking for a new one. I have been fairly dependant on a good prescriber. i do have he Materia Medica and Homeopathic Medicine at Home by Panos (we were her patients from 1986 until she retired).
> 
> ...


I did for my kids when I had it. They didn't get it. Both dh and I had it and it was not fun....but they all got doses prophylactically and it was perfectly fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> we were just discussing pertussin as a prophylactic they other day where i'm studying. for this particular client, my preceptor was going to recommend 3 doses, 1 per month for the next 3 months - i don't recall the potency, but i think it was 200C (just knowing his habits of prescribing). he also was going to recommend an herbal immune support blend: http://www.planetaryherbals.com/products/GP1793/


Neat, another person using herbs alongside homeopathy! They can play so nicely together!


----------



## HRJ (Sep 2, 2010)

Panserbjorne - Did you use the 200c nosode strength for your kids? How many dosages? My integrative medicine ped (that is 'nonvax friendly') wants to put my son on antibiotics if anyone in his class gets it. Would the antibiotic be bad for the nosode?

Also, does chamomile tea interfere w/ rememdies? Since there is a chamomile remedy?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I did use the 200C for them, daily.

I would look at the remedy relationships and be hesitant to use chamomile only if there was an interaction with the remedy in question. Even then I don't think I'd pay too much attention-but if it wasn't working I'd wonder about the herb.

I don't believe abx "react" with remedies. They are complementary. I think that they can alter the picture for sure and make it harder to prescribe. That said for lyme I give ledum alongside abx for people that want to go that route and have had good luck *when it's caught very early.*

Is there a reason you'd go to abx prophylactically? I don't know your history (or that of your child.)


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Neat, another person using herbs alongside homeopathy! They can play so nicely together!


my preceptor is a classically trained DO and an ND, but doesn't have DO privileges here in the US. he also has some sort of DHom from the UK also. he's mostly teaching me naturopathic manipulation (with an osteopathic twist to it), CST, and homeopathy, but because he's got a very general practice, we review a lot of other cases (e.g., diet, nutrition). we actually use very little in the way of herbs, but his guiding principle for herbs/supplements is that he uses what he would either take himself (he does self-experimentation) or what he would give his kids.

we find that homeopathy complements bodywork very well - and we use it often with our acute bodywork cases. on the other hand, we have a few clients who come in for homeopathy who are not at a point where they would accept bodywork. however, with time, they end up moving to a place (a deeper level of trust perhaps) where they do become receptive to the idea of bodywork. in the end these modalities all address the same thing: giving the body back to itself.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

newborn baby girl's bellybutton is bleeding a bit. I would love some feedback from the holistic mamas here.

thank!

http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/1279571/light-bleeding-from-newborn-s-bellybutton#post_16047671


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Panser - emailed you about doing a consult. Baby has DH's illness and I;m feeling stuck


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

emailed you!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> emailed you!


thanks! got it.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

A small update on DS, as suggested, I had been giving him the homeopathic remedies prior to the surgery. He was a trooper, very brave, the surgery took over an hour as the tooth was growing in the gum and the roots had grown around the roots of one of his center front teeth. I elected to go with nitrous oxide over a GA. He was visibly upset when I went in after it was complete, so gave him some Zeta Cigny elixir (Zeta Cigny is a rescue remedy made from starlight and is generally more potent than Bach's RR), I told the dental assistant it was RR, I don't think she would have comprehended I was giving him an essence of starlight! As soon as we got into the car I gave him arnica, I only had 30c with me. When we got home all he wanted to do was crawl into bed and sleep for a bit. I did give him an elixir made of all the elements from DH's Vibration of the Month Club -- PB knows what I am talking about (!) which has proved to be a great essence for pain relief. I also also had him ice his mouth. A bit later I gave him Arnica 200c and later in the evening he felt a little nauseous so I gave him some Nux 30c (again all I had on hand). So far he hadn't needed any pharmaceutical pain relief, as he really wasn't in pain. The dentist actually called me and was shocked I hadn't given him any pain meds and urged me to do so, but DS wasn't in any pain. He slept (with me) through the night in case he needed pain relief, but he didn't. This morning he is still pretty swollen, gave more 200c Arnica but that has been it. He is full of energy and is happily doing his homework. He has eaten a smoothie made with raw kefir, cream, honey and three eggs.

I am very pleased with how he is progressing. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

so glad to get the update! Hooray for your little one! And I have to say I have never yet found a situation in which RR helped when there was pain involved. I have used Zeta Cygni and emergency essence from the australian line and seen much greater relief. But as you said....people are more familiar with it!


----------



## HRJ (Sep 2, 2010)

I guess my ped feels that if my son were exposed to whooping cough, the antibiotics might help protect him from the bacteria/illness.

What is the feeling on doing prophalatic pertussis nosode for a newborn. WC is really bad where I live right now - per capita as bad as California, and I'm due March 2.

Do you recommend the prophalatic pertussis for a 5 yr old just if exposed or once monthly during this season?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> I did use the 200C for them, daily.
> 
> ...


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HRJ*
> 
> I guess my ped feels that if my son were exposed to whooping cough, the antibiotics might help protect him from the bacteria/illness.
> 
> ...


okay. SO here's a great subject. What do you see homeopathy as doing? What do you believe about health and wellness? What do antibiotics do vs. the remedies? What does he need protection from? I'm not picking on you at all-just trying to spark a conversation!

I might consider the nosode for an infant if there was known exposure. I'm not huge on prophylaxis and the best answer is that an infant shouldn't be susceptible-but that's no longer the case.

I think I'd do once a month unless there was a clear and confirmed exposure.


----------



## HRJ (Sep 2, 2010)

I guess if the antibiotic wouldn't 'undo' a remedy, I would do both just to cover all my bases?

Also, if my 5 yr old were exposed, do you think you'd bump up to 1M nosode versus the 200C?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

i decided to get a high potency remedy - 1M arnica. Since it will be a mail order, i thought I should get a couple fo other things. Any recs? I have the 100 remedy case. I have ledum 1M

how about aconite 1m?
I'm having a heck of a time getting rid of my 4 year olde cough. He responds well to hepar sulph 30c with the cough now and past illnesses - so hephar sulph 200c?


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HRJ*
> 
> I guess if the antibiotic wouldn't 'undo' a remedy, I would do both just to cover all my bases?


Kind of OT.... but antibiotics can do ALL sorts of damage to your body (*especially* in an infant) by messing up your gut flora, and thereby throwing off your entire immune system. So using them prophylactic-ly, imo, is a BAD idea. Homeopathics, on the other hand, aren't going to damage your body if you take them when not needed. Not that I'm promoting using them as a prophylactic either, but if you really feel like you need something "just in case", I would pick the homeopathics any day.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

You guys....







To PB and my mystery friend - I just got this fantastic box in the mail with all this post-op stuff! I was expecting one remedy, and I have cell salts, a FE, AND a remedy!! You guys do too much for me. Thanks for being you.







I'm sure this stuff will make a world of difference for DD. I will keep you updated!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

hopefully two remedies! and we love you, mama. there's also something else that will be on it's way shortly.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HRJ*
> 
> I guess if the antibiotic wouldn't 'undo' a remedy, I would do both just to cover all my bases?
> 
> Also, if my 5 yr old were exposed, do you think you'd bump up to 1M nosode versus the 200C?


nope, I'd only do that if he actually had pertussis, personally.

And the abx won't undo a remedy...but what WILL it do? Again, just to explore the situation, are there any risks to antibiotics? What do they do in the body? Are there any risks to not allowing the body to work through exposure? Are there any benefits?


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> hopefully two remedies! and we love you, mama. there's also something else that will be on it's way shortly.


Oh yes- I didn't realize the echinacea was a remedy at first.  And more?!?! You guys have some kickass karma coming your way for sure - you're amazing.


----------



## HRJ (Sep 2, 2010)

You would only do the 1M if he had pertussis versus if he were exposed? If he were exposed, you would just keep at the 200C? there seems to be so many varying opinions on dosages. My deceased homeopath apparently felt that the higher 1M dosages are safer than the smaller dosages (which I don't get and I can't ask him). He did 1M if exposed.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

as I've said before there are as many different opinions as there are practitioners. I'm not understanding the safety issue at all. I use 1m or 10m if there is a current or past infection after which they never recovered. 200c for prevention. 1m is a high dose and for me only used if the body is actively working against something. 200c is still high, but moderate high. That for me is fine for prevention because it's not as much of a push.


----------



## HRJ (Sep 2, 2010)

So how do 3 dosages of 200C compare to 1 dose of 1M? Is it still less?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> as I've said before there are as many different opinions as there are practitioners. I'm not understanding the safety issue at all. I use 1m or 10m if there is a current or past infection after which they never recovered. 200c for prevention. 1m is a high dose and for me only used if the body is actively working against something. 200c is still high, but moderate high. That for me is fine for prevention because it's not as much of a push.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

it's different...you can't really compare.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

DH is up and walking around. It was a very tough flu. thank you for your help Panserbjorne.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

you are more than welcome. It's a bad one. Probably the worst I have seen. However, thank goodness for homeopathy!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

I just wanted to post a quick update- DD had the scopes done this morning, and she did really great through the whole thing. She was pretty loopy from the anesthetic for a while, but otherwise she's been in great spirits. We've been doing all your post-op suggestions PB, and it looks like it's going well! She's running around in circles now and eating everything in site. 

We have to wait 7-10 days for the biopsies and pancreatic stimulation test, but the GI doc did see signs of esophagitis and now wants her on prevacid. He also wants her on mirilax because she still had poo in her large intestine even after 2 doses of the pre-procedure laxative last night. I'm not making any treatment decisions until after we get all the results back, but I'm fairly certain that I don't want to do prevacid (and I think the miralax is totally unnecessary. She had pooped about 10 times since Monday, and his argument was that she was constipated.)

Anyway.... any specific remedies that I should look at with the initial diagnosis of esophagitis (I'm assuming this means some sort of silent reflux or something)?

eta: Amy- I'm so glad to hear that your DH is feeling better. I hope you get to have at least a little bit of babymoon together with him before he has to go back to work.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> you are more than welcome. It's a bad one. Probably te worsI have seen. However, thank goodness for homes betteropathy!


so dh is better, now DS1 has it. giving hima puls and oscillo. wish hwish i had a 20t0c kit


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

weird typing problems above. I like the idea of "homes betteropathy"!

So now I think I know what I will be getting for Christmas a 200c kit.

So, I have water puls and water oscillo that I keep on testing for DS.

Question - how long do you have to wait between remedies. if both remedies are needed at the same time, how long? 2 min, 10 min?

any recs for other remedies I should be looking for? nat sulph if I am seeing meningitis behavior. What was ferr phos for? earlier in the flu? It tested no for Sam. Do you think ipecac would be a good option for later when the cough and terrible eye pain comes?

CS- so glad it went fairly well. I read what happened on the other thread. Looking forward to more infomation. fingers crossed.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

wow and yay! I had a really good feeling about the remedies for her and had high hopes that this is exactly what you'd see in terms of the procedure! the results-so far there are a few options and I'll talk to you about what I've seen be helpful.

I have ideas for both you ladies but am running out the door....I'll be back!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireWithin*
> Do you think ipecac would be a good option for later when the cough and terrible eye pain comes?


don't forget about thuja!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changingseasons*
> 
> I just wanted to post a quick update- DD had the scopes done this morning, and she did really great through the whole thing. She was pretty loopy from the anesthetic for a while, but otherwise she's been in great spirits. We've been doing all your post-op suggestions PB, and it looks like it's going well! She's running around in circles now and eating everything in site.
> 
> ...


hey mama! IN her case I wouldn't do much of anything acutely. I just don't think it will do anything. However there are plenty of things to do before finding a well fitting remedy. Firstly, has she ever done slippery elm? Powder or lozenges? That's my number one go to for things like this-it's also nutritive, mucilagenous and just plain excellent for gut stuff. The trick is getting them to take it and a capsule won't work for esophageal stuff. The lozenges are great, but I am not sure if she'd tolerate them....

In the bowel, did they see pockets? I definitely hear you that's she's been going, but if she has a really slow transit time that could create an issue....or if there were pockets where the stool was kind of getting held up. Either way I agree there's other ways to manage it that I'd try before miralax.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireWithin*
> 
> weird typing problems above. I like the idea of "homes betteropathy"!
> 
> ...


I wait about 5 minutes unless I'm feeling antsy. LOL. ferrum phos is great for beginning stages and often let's you head things off or supports the body really well when it's clearly trying to move in the right direction. Babe seemed like that was more the case-dh, not so much. But oscillo is excellent. What I would do is just look at the symptoms oscillo doesn't help and base my intercurrent (or other way around-lol) on that. For at home prescribing that's a reasonable way to go.

I


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


He didn't say anything about pockets, but I'm guessing he wouldn't have been able to tell if they were there because they were all filled with poop!! Pockets make a LOT of sense to me (if it's what I think it is), because I noticed a few months back that she had red beet-poop starting about 12 hours after she ate some beets, but then it lasted about 3 days!! So obviously her transit time isn't slow, but somehow things are getting stuck in there.On the last day of seeing red, it was kind of streaked down the length of the poop only on one side (sorry TMI), like it had been picked up by another poop coming down. Really strange.

We've never tried slippery elm. She's a champ at taking any "medicines", except if it tastes nasty. Can I find it in capsules and just open them? Lozenges probably wouldn't work.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

the problem is the texture. it's slimy as all get out which is pretty nasty...though it tastes good. I need to look at the lozenges to see what other ingredients there are because that would be AWESOME.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

CS - we make our own lozenges for my mom who has Barrett's disease/GERD. We just mix raw honey with slippery elm. They don't get very hard, but easy to manage. She either sucks on them or gently, slowly chews. That might be an option. It is amazing how much slippery elm gets absorbed into the honey.

So DS1 is doing FANTASTIC. Yesterday evening he was getting pretty uncomfortable with not quite a 101 fever. He was burning through Puls, a little less so of oscillo. I just kept on testing and giving. He started experiencing nausea. I gave him ipecac but I don't know if it helped and I was getting distracted by the babe so not sure if I should have given more. While I was putting the baby down for bed, he threw up. I didn't get back up to help, because DH said he had it covered. DS continued to sip on puls. He slept through the night and woke up bright eyed and barely warm. Now at almost 4, he is starting to get warm.

I think one reason for success is that I caught it so early. This was not the case for DH.

I am really thankful that I had my pendulum to guide me because I continued to be shocked by how frequently he needed puls, yet I wasn't recognizing outward signs of his need. What would someone do if they didn't have an energy tester? I partially ask because my son exposed his friends to the flu yesterday, and although he regularly uses homeopathy, I'm don't think she would recognize the frequency of taking these. I will explain having her use a water solution.

He has also been going to chiro/cst biweekly and now weekly since August. I think this is one reason why he did so well.

OT: but thought Panser would be pleased. DS2 is also doing cst. He has a significant and unclipped ptt. Therapist asked to do a wait and see approach for a while before deciding to clip it, since it can be traumatic for a 4 year old. CST doc noticed today that DS2's jaw has moved forward quite a bit, that he can stick his tongue out really far now, and that his tongue hits the right spot on his teeth when he talks. We noticed the other day that he said /th/ for the first time. The next step is to get his nasal passages open enough so that he stops mouth breathing, so that the deep v in his bottom teeth will straighten out. THRILLED. (dancing carrots)


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Oooh. I want some of those lozenges for all of us. My poopie girl, my constipated boy & myself. Where does one get them?


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireWithin*
> 
> CS - we make our own lozenges for my mom who has Barrett's disease/GERD. We just mix raw honey with slippery elm. They don't get very hard, but easy to manage. She either sucks on them or gently, slowly chews. That might be an option. It is amazing how much slippery elm gets absorbed into the honey.


Ooh- we could totally do that! DD looooves honey.

So glad to hear your DS is feeling better.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

That is such great news. I'm so happy you are having results. My DD is doing really well with her foot related stuff too.

DS isn't doing so well. He's not holding his adjustments. However, we just got blood work back that indicates some kind of strep infection that could manifest itself in his sinus'. We're seeing the ND on Monday and I'm hoping she'll have some good ideas for dealing with this and then we can widen our palates too!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Interesting that you mention the strep infection. A local FB friend mentioned that her friend does strep tests for the kind of issues your DS has. (My friend studies blood for her job) I am thinking of having it done for my boys. I had 3 experiences with strep, back to back in high school and wonder if we have hidden strep that is causing allergies. . . but wait, strep can't travel between mom and baby - so maybe that's not it.

Hope that this step will bring you closer Chlobo


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireWithin*
> 
> Interesting that you mention the strep infection. A local FB friend mentioned that her friend does strep tests for the kind of issues your DS has. (My friend studies blood for her job) I am thinking of having it done for my boys. I had 3 experiences with strep, back to back in high school and wonder if we have hidden strep that is causing allergies. . . but wait, strep can't travel between mom and baby - so maybe that's not it.
> 
> Hope that this step will bring you closer Chlobo


yes-it's an interesting thought to be sure. We've been talking about it quite a bit. I'm very interested to see what happens....


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireWithin*
> 
> CS - we make our own lozenges for my mom who has Barrett's disease/GERD. We just mix raw honey with slippery elm. They don't get very hard, but easy to manage. She either sucks on them or gently, slowly chews. That might be an option. It is amazing how much slippery elm gets absorbed into the honey.


love the update but this is freakin' brilliant. I hadn't thought of this!!!! I love it! Doing some tonight-can't wait! (my kids go through so darned many of the lozenges and we just started harvesting honey so this is WAY better!)


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

By "we" I hope you mean you & Dr. G and I hope you came up with some brilliant ideas. <wink, wink>

BTW, have you ever tried Divies Chocolates?


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

How do you make them? Do you use slippery elm tincture?

Love to hear the recipe. Maybe a youtube video?


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

super simple chlobo.
Blob of honey in a bowl (2-3 tbl). Slowly add slippery elm powder and stir. Continue to add until it is barely tacky. It can absorb a lot of slippery elm.

My goal has been to roll into a log and cut off lozenge size pieces but I usual just pinch off pieces and let air dry. I've never dried it until it gets hard. Wonder if a dehydrator would work.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Where does one get slippery elm powder?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I usually use mountain rose herbs.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I thought i was coming down with the flu last night. At the first sign of ache, I aggressively used ossico and ferr phos. A few hours later i felt much better. I woke up this morning feeing a little wobbly-took some more remedy and i feel fine now. So not sure if i was coming down with it or not but i dont have it now.

Chlobo we get ours from the health food store in Central square, from their bulk bins. You can also get it from frontier. My DH can easly get some for you - he walks by the store during his commute.

Baby girl is refluxing and in pain. I am trying to figure out all the food triggers but i also want to support energetically. will report back my ideas when i have them.

with brief research (abchomeopath, i saw recs for:silica, nat phos or cham - all 6x

will check it out in mm

question -why 6x rec and not 30c?

eta: I was feeling stuck about the refluxing because since I think I have figured out baby's allergens (appears to be DS'2 plus egg, sunflower seeds, more sals), and she was still refluxing in the evening. I wasn't sure if the reflux was: she eating too much or something I ate. I energy tested some foods - tada! one food I like to eat in the afternoon was a no - contains small amount of honey and sunflower/and or safflower oil. I'm avoiding both honey and sunflower (was hoping that sunflower oil would be ok, but thinking not).

SO - now I am guessing that it is the granola bar I was eating.

Honestly I am feeling really stuck about what to eat. I am often hungry and unsatisfied - which is causing me to reach for sweet starchy foods- but that is for another thread.

When she spits up it is either, new fresh watery milk. Or thick curdled milk. I'm not sure if there is a pattern for either.

Also when she nurses she fusses quite a bit in an angry, pained sort of way. I haven't been able to figure out if it is actual pain, latch issue (CST doc doesn't think so, he says she has a very strong such, and I hear no clicking), or that her patience is low when she wants to sleep. She unlatches cries, latches, thrashes while nursing, closes her eyes and tries to sleep, repeat. I was thinking of using a FE to help her relax, but I would also like to get to the route of the problem. the above description does sound like she is in pain. sigh. She doesn't do it at all when she nurses in the middle of the night, or when she first wakes up in the morning or after a nap.

Unless she is having a food reaction, her stools are appropriate breastfed poop. She doesn't appear to be gassy. She sleeps well at night.

so I don't want to use a remedy to fix the reflux long term. I want to fix it by removing the offending food, but I would like a remedy to help when she is struggling


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

6x means that you only have to be vaguely close with the remedy selection and it will still work.

Has she been evaluated for a tongue tie? I always suspect this when I hear reflux-food can be a trigger of course but there is a structural component...it's just a chicken/egg thing. The pattern you're describing pushes me in that direction as well (not when she's just waking up or in the middle of the night etc.)

Curious as to why wouldn't you want to use a remedy for the reflux? In my thinking a food sensitivity is an out of balance response. Eliminating the trigger (to me) is worthwhile, but it's also more often than not, management instead of healing. Homeopathy is another avenue-but one that can work well for many babies! I"ve always used it with the food elimination-but in a perfect world elimination would be unnecessary! I"d start with salts for sure.

nat phos is a nice bet (alternated with calc phos) as a tissue salt to help with "colic." It doesn't cover anything up, just stabilizes the system and strengthens areas of vulnerability more than anything. IT does address the root issue to a certain extent (maybe a large extent depending on the issue!)

I would definitely do flowers as well...no suprise there! The Australian Bush flowers are excellent for reflux.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

a thumbs-up on a book recommendation:

http://www.amazon.com/Homeopathic-Guide-Travelers-Remedies-Health/dp/1556439369/

Homeopathic Guide for Travelers: Remedies for Health and Safety.

Our local Borders is having a 20-30% off closing sale and my preceptor found this little gem there. He thought it would be a light read but it looks like it will be immensely useful. Our town has a very mobile international community, and this book covers a lot of those bizarre tropical ailments that most Indiana docs would rarely recognize (unlike the Indian homeopaths!). He told me to go out and get my own copy (if the second copy he saw is still there....).


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

I think PB's advice was great. I was also wondering why you are shying away form homeopathy long-term?

Other than that I wanted to offer lots of hugs. I hope things get better soon. I promise to get you the dipes this week.

I am going to look into getting the slippery elm from Frontier.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

I found some slippery elm powder at the hfs today! (I think it's the "Now" brand, and it has no other ingredients.) Yay!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changingseasons*
> 
> I found some slippery elm powder at the hfs today! (I think it's the "Now" brand, and it has no other ingredients.) Yay!


so awesome!!!!!! This is going to be great for her I think! Slippery elm is like the wonder herb. I'm trying to wrestle honey away from my dd to make some.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> a thumbs-up on a book recommendation:
> 
> ...


those Indian homeopaths...I've trained with several and MAN their keynote knowledge is unREAL. Would that I could pull half of that out of my hat! Thanks for the rec...haven't seen this before.

I'm with you on the lottery. Each order I placed in school was astonishingly expensive. It's so easy to drop 2k on just books that you NEED let alone want! If I had 25k fall in my lap it could easily be spent in one day between books and pharmacy. So many books so little time...


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> 6x means that you only have to be vaguely close with the remedy selection and it will still work.
> 
> ...


Oh Panser - will you please take care of me? Normally I approach this thread with already trying to problem solve - more as a give and take, or ask simple questions. I am doing neither. I need your help and would like to pay you for this.

Baby just woke up but let's see how much I can answer.

Yes, she does have tongue tie. I've seen it. She also has what seems to be a pretty strong maxillary tongue tie. I am very interested in having them clipped. I'm curious as to why you believe it is a tt issue, especially with the description of when she doesn't fuss.

Maybe I wasn't fully clear. I'm not dissing homeopathy. I just worry that if I don't remove the foods, but remove the clear problem of reflux, what if the food is still hurting her and I don't see the symptoms? that concerns me. But it is interesting to read your description of food reactions and out of balance response. I have always thought food removal as management, but haven't gotten beyond the biochem part of it. I would love to travel to other areas.

Also, for cell salts - making a paste and putting on her foot. Do you think I can use the lactose ones??? I have an entire box just hanging around. If not, around how many do you crush for each application? Because of cost, I don't want to use more than necessary.

ok she needs me. I will try to flesh this out more later.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> those Indian homeopaths...I've trained with several and MAN their keynote knowledge is unREAL. Would that I could pull half of that out of my hat! Thanks for the rec...haven't seen this before.
> 
> I'm with you on the lottery. Each order I placed in school was astonishingly expensive. It's so easy to drop 2k on just books that you NEED let alone want! If I had 25k fall in my lap it could easily be spent in one day between books and pharmacy. So many books so little time...


it's even better... the lead author has 30-40 yrs experience, trained in both India and Germany.

and you only need $25K ? dh was teasing me tonight... "If you won a few million dollars, you could buy a library and retain the rights to sign out certain books at the drop of a hat. And you could make sure the library had the books you wanted..." So that's that. When I win a lottery (when I get around to playing...), I'll buy a library. What books should I require that they have?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireWithin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


lady, you are VERY in tune. Sometimes though it becomes too much because there's so much happening.

Homeopathy cannot (IMHO) and will not overcome a mechanical problem. I would DEFINITELY have her clipped or have a revision done sooner rather than later. I am a non-interventionist....but not here. She's fussing when she's hungry and feeding passively (is my guess) when she's relaxed. Those are the clues with timing. It's very common. Food allergies (IME) tend to start many times with that incomplete peristalsis. Bodywork can overcome it *to a certain extent* but never fully that I've seen yet. Having the revision allows the bodyworker to get in there and release everything. It can help with reflux, tone, digestion, respiration etc. I'd do both, maxillary and lingual asap.

You can ABSOLUTELY use the lactose ones transdermally. I'd use 2-3 of each at a time.

I know you're not dissing homeopathy-I'm just offering a different perspective. When homeopathy works for colic/reflux/allergies it's because it normalizes the physiology. I don't feel overly confident that can happen with the mechanical issue in play. But I also believe the same about food removal. It's a band-aid. I know the ankyloglossia is a minor midline defect, and can indicate that there is vulnerability in the alimentary canal....but I suspect it's more often than not the mechanical issue setting things off. The homeopathy won't cover things up in this instance-it will either relieve the burden or it won't. I wouldn't bother paying anyone (me included) until you've been doing the salts for at least a week. Also, flowers (which also have a physiological application.) IF you can reduce the stress and take the person out of the sympathetic state you create the space for healing. That's what energy medicine aims to do. It's not a push, it's a release and allowance-at least from my perspective.

If you have more questions, ask away. I'm sure bluets can chime in too-and maybe there's other people that can weigh in with their experiences too....


----------



## HRJ (Sep 2, 2010)

Which is better when using influenzium for prevention - 30C, 3 pills every 2 weeks OR 200C, 3 pills once a month?


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

cant write much now -but thak you thank you Panser

I saw you writing abt the laser guy in dental i will check him out. he is in albany?right not far for me


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Any suggestions for a sinus infection?  I've been fighting something off and on for a couple weeks, but tonight it really hit me hard. I have a fever, major snot in the back of my sinuses/throat (but my nose is clear), tons of drainage with a metallic taste, my throat is raw and tight when I open my mouth wide, sneezing, and my upper neck/behind my ears is sore (like muscle ache kind of sore).... eta: no appetite, cold feels good on my throat (I just ate some ice cream. I know, I know... not the best choice probably), really thirsty all day. I think that's it.  Going to bed now... Nope- I just realized that my neck, all the way around (but especially sides and back), is sore to the touch.

I had 2 sinus infections when I was pregnant with DD, and took abx both times. I haven't had any abx since her birth, and I am resolved to make it through this pregnancy without any!!! But man, sinus infections can really knock me on my butt.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I need to seriously read through this thread and take some notes! LOL


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

OT, but since we were talking about it here... what are the chances of having a weird reaction to slippery elm powder? I gave DD some for the first time today before lunch, and pretty soon she was naked and bouncing off the walls. :scratch Also- is before meals a good idea, or does it make any difference when you take it?


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Where did I read about the new lyme test that tests for current and past exposure? The one Panser mentioned to me.

I'm going to my MD today and want to talk to him about it.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireWithin*
> 
> Where did I read about the new lyme test that tests for current and past exposure? The one Panser mentioned to me.
> 
> I'm going to my MD today and want to talk to him about it.


I don't know, but let us know if you find it!! I'd love to get tested sometime too...


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

it's by neuroscience. My Lyme Immune ID.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HRJ*
> 
> Which is better when using influenzium for prevention - 30C, 3 pills every 2 weeks OR 200C, 3 pills once a month?


I see that nobody responded. I'd be cautious about using it too often - you don't want to prove the remedy.

But, there's always another approach... for flu, we use elderberry syrup and we take high vit A/D cod liver oil prophylactically (indeed, we just take CLO all year).

Paul Bergner just wrote in an herbal mailing list that if everyone were taking 4000-10000IU of vit D per day through the winter especially, we'd see a huge change in oncological procedures, many fewer hospitalizations, and fewer illness overall. He remarked that an MD colleague started doing vit D testing on ALL 300 of her patients, and only 2 were at "lab test" normal. By supplementing them at 4000IU, over the course of a year, she was able to reduce hospitalizations by 75%.

However, if you are really set on homeopathy, to avoid doing a proving, why not instead make sure you've got a broad enough selection of remedies at home already and use them if you come down with something? If you've got Baptisia, Gelsemium, Aconite, Belladonna, perhaps Ferr phos, you'd probably be well equipped for the onset, in addition to your regular remedies you might use.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> Paul Bergner just wrote in an herbal mailing list that if everyone were taking 4000-10000IU of vit D per day through the winter especially, we'd see a huge change in oncological procedures, many fewer hospitalizations, and fewer illness overall. He remarked that an MD colleague started doing vit D testing on ALL 300 of her patients, and only 2 were at "lab test" normal. By supplementing them at 4000IU, over the course of a year, she was able to reduce hospitalizations by 75%.
> 
> However, if you are really set on homeopathy, to avoid doing a proving, why not instead make sure you've got a broad enough selection of remedies at home already and use them if you come down with something? If you've got Baptisia, Gelsemium, Aconite, Belladonna, perhaps Ferr phos, you'd probably be well equipped for the onset, in addition to your regular remedies you might use.


yes, to this. all of it. I don't really worry about the proving as I've not seen it happen dosing in this way, but unless there's an actual infection in the house or someplace where you are exposed for certain I just don't tend to do the prophylaxis thing. I did it for my kids when dh and I had pertussis, but there was no escaping us for them! I've not even really done it for the flu-I just treat as symptoms arise and have had great luck with that.

And although it's a homeopathy thread, Hahnemann was very clear that homeopathy was most effective when the person had a solid nutritional base. From my perspective most are deficient in vitamin D so I don't see it as megadosing, but more as replenishing stores so that we are where we should be.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changingseasons*
> 
> Any suggestions for a sinus infection?  I've been fighting something off and on for a couple weeks, but tonight it really hit me hard. I have a fever, major snot in the back of my sinuses/throat (but my nose is clear), tons of drainage with a metallic taste, my throat is raw and tight when I open my mouth wide, sneezing, and my upper neck/behind my ears is sore (like muscle ache kind of sore).... eta: no appetite, cold feels good on my throat (I just ate some ice cream. I know, I know... not the best choice probably), really thirsty all day. I think that's it.  Going to bed now... Nope- I just realized that my neck, all the way around (but especially sides and back), is sore to the touch.
> 
> I had 2 sinus infections when I was pregnant with DD, and took abx both times. I haven't had any abx since her birth, and I am resolved to make it through this pregnancy without any!!! But man, sinus infections can really knock me on my butt.


wow, reading back and realizing I missed a bunch of posts. how are you now?!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Good! It took a while, but it's pretty much gone now. Now I'm just back to the regular pregnancy stuffiness.







But I'm thrilled that I made it through a sinus infection with NO DRUGS!! (This is a first for me.







)


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

that is fantastic!!!


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

So DS is taking a remedy but he chews the pills. Do you think chewing the pills is a problem? I only ask because its been two weeks and we've had no improvement, if anything its a little worse.

Does chewing make a difference?


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Chlobo - my boys chomp on their poppyseed size pills. i can't imagine it being a difference.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

or dissolve it in water...


----------



## joanna0707 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I've subscribed to this thread and would like to join it.

I've been successfully using homeopathy for few years, lately really getting into it.

For the past few days I've been giving DS Cina and Santoninum for the worms. I've also eliminated gluten, dairy, eggs and fruit from his diet.

Yesterday DS started getting cranky and very irritable and this morning I've noticed lots of tiny white things in his poop, I have no way of knowing for sure without the lab test but IMO they look like pinworms. I'm so relieved to see worms finally coming out of his little body.

Elizabeth, I'll keep posting here to keep you informed, thanks again for your help


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

excellent and happy to hear it!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Is oscillo ever used for anything other than viruses?

Baby girl has been reacting to my food reactions (appears that avocados are not good for me right now), but she hadn't been improving. I got sick yesterday with what my mom had swollen throat/aches. I was able to work through it with oscillo and ferr phos and am feeling much better. Baby girl didn't feel well last night and is burning through oscillo. She is napping now on me.

Ugh. DS2 just broke my brand new 1 day old pendulum while I wrote the above. heartbroken.

Eta: she is def. Sick. I can see it in her eyes. Also my breasts are really full and sore. I don't think she is draining them well. My throat has been sore and swollen. Merc V. Tested yes. She in unusually gassy - is that part of the Merc V picture? Or maybe that's a food reaction.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

sale alert! but only until Dec 12! http://www.homeopathyworks.com/jshop/product.php?xProd=510


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

why is Merc V not in my MM? I have the Boericke's.

There are other Merc but not V.

Baby girl has moved from lots of gas to diarrhea (well is diarrhea different than newborn baby poop?? - my mom thinks so). She still is having lots of wet diapers, so I'm not worried.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireWithin*
> 
> why is Merc V not in my MM? I have the Boericke's.
> 
> There are other Merc but not V.


I infer Merc V is in Boericke as Mercurius solubilis (the first Merc. you encounter in Boericke). BTW, Boericke's Materia medica is much more eclectic/physiomedicalistic than naturopathic. Robin Murphy compiled a Repertory and a Materia Medica that are very naturopathic. Still on my wish list but I have access to them at the clinic - they are much much more readable than Boericke. Also much more pricey than Boericke.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


yup. to both. I'd not part with Murphy's MM and rep for all the money in the world. I have two of each...one at home and one in my office. Best out there IMHO. That and Prisma....but that's a wee bit different. It is my second favorite MM.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Bluets.
I do have a hard time getting B mm, meaning fully accessing the info. It is good to know Murphy's is out there. I remember Panser recommending Murphy but acknowledging it was expensive.
My next goal is a 200c kit. I saw your link bluets about the kit.
I really want a 100 count one though. I want to consider another maker. I need to go back and see which ones are recommended. It is definitely time for me though. I starting to feel restricted with just my 100 remedy kit. Although it has worked wonders for me this past month and a half.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Bengal Allen. You can order through Natural-Living.com from the US-I think I have that right. I'll double check. A 300 remedy kit (on either 6c, 30c or 200c) is around $235 and there is SIGNIFICANTLY more remedy in it per dram than from WHP. Each remedy is 2 drams as opposed to half dram and the pillules are even smaller. HIgher quality IMHO as well.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

I heard/read that one could put together an herbal materia medica with just a dozen or so herbs - likely the ones in your immediate vicinity. Could you identify your local herbs and then use the corresponding homeopathic remedies instead?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

that's an interesting question. I don't know. With flowers and herbs, no question....but I'm not really sure about remedies. That would be a cool thesis!


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> that's an interesting question. I don't know. With flowers and herbs, no question....but I'm not really sure about remedies. That would be a cool thesis!


it would also eliminate the need to have every remedy under the sun... but it would mean really knowing 12 or so plants.... and then, according to my mentor, sometimes it is helpful to switch to minerals or animals. maybe 12 of each would be better... hrm will have to ponder this some more...


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

yup, and then it would deprive me of my constitutional remedy which I would NOT be happy about! (Neither would anyone around me!)


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Flying the white flag here. We have had a stressful week for a few reasons but at the end of it both kids are now sick.

DD had a fever for the last two nights (not during the day). I gave her Belladona the first night b/c she was very flushed. Last night the fever came on in the middle of the night so I didn't know (DH told me this AM). She has also woken up both nights in quite a fright saying "everything is moving too fast". I don't know if it was a dream or if she was dizzy or what. But she was very frightened by it. Now she has a lot of congestion & a sporadic but crappy sounding cough.

DS, who we have been treating for Strep A & enlarged adenoids via homeopathy & some other stuff is now *completely* congested. He cannot breath through his nose at all. We took him to the chiro yesterday & he said his nodes aren't as swollen as they were previously but he is still totally blocked in his sinus' and I'm imagining his adenoids are probably touching each other, which means the other treatment isn't working. Besides this he has the most horrible sounding junky cough. Sort of sounds like bronchitis to me and its keeping him from getting a good night sleep (well that and the blocked nose thing). At times he coughs a lot, other times not so much.

Does anyone have any advice for me? I've been on a jury all week and haven't had time to even look anything up (other than the belladona).


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

chlobo, are you doing cell salts? if not, start. i usually take a hit-and-miss approach with the individual ones but i let ds self-administer bioplasma as he feels he needs it.

as for a remedy for your children, do you have a big kit? or just a few trusted remedies?

does anything make either of your children feel better? warmth? cold? indoors or outdoors? is one side more affected than the other? better with motion? or better lying down?


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

DS is taking Ferrum Phos & Silica to aid in iron absorption. I have bioplasma but no one is taking it.

With DS it seems like the left side of his face gets red. Both the cheek and the ear. It's hard to tell with DD.

They both definitely seem to be better with motion at this point. I wouldn't say they like warmth but not really cold either. HOw's that for specific.

I have two kits. One is a 30c kit with a range of remedies. The other is a 200c kit with a wider range of remedies.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

for ds, because of the left sidedness and the bronchitis-like cough, i'd go with either spongia (a croupy cough with swollen glands - http://www.vithoulkas.com/content/view/1044/121/lang,en/) or sulphur (cough with a feeling of a lump in the throat, but also swelling in adenoids - http://www.vithoulkas.com/content/view/1832/lang,en/ )

for dd, you might do kali bichromicum or kali carbonicum - both have congestion, cough and vertigo.

i usually do 30C, 1 dose. wait for 4-6 hours. then i re-evaluate - have the symptoms changed? or does it merit another dose?

another thing you can do to get stuff moving is some bodywork. if you can have him lie at the end of a bed, on his back, you can pump his feet to get the lymph moving. the idea is that he relaxes and keeps his legs somewhat straight. you pump his feet by pressing and releasing on the balls of his feet. while you're doing that, you watch his head - you should be able to move him slightly towards the head of the bed, and then back towards the foot of the bed - it will only be a movement of an inch or two. we make it a game - can mama move your head on the bed by touching you only on your feet?

you could also add in cell salts with drainage as keynotes. kali mur, nat sulph, calc sulph...


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks Bluets. I'll give those a try tomorrow.


----------



## MaryMarg (Feb 17, 2010)

Chlobo-hope things are getting better there! Need some help here with a sinus infection. Started about 4 days ago as a rotten cold with lots and lots of clear mucous and congestion. Unable to sleep for a few days, then better last night. Unfortunately, teeth are hurting today so I'm pretty sure infection has set in. Been doing the nasal rinse with salt and sometimes grapefruit seed extract, hot compresses, etc. Don't want to drink water which I typically drink lots of. Want warm beverages. Have a throat tickle with cough at night only (dry, mild). Initially was better after taking Nux vomica, then switched to Nat. Mur last night b/c the discharge is so eggwhite-like. However, it's a bit difficult to get out and I'm wondering if Kali bic. would be a better choice. Am 21 weeks pregnant and anti-antibiotics unless situation became dangerous. Would really appreciate suggestions...


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

how are you today Mary?

We've been cycling through a really nasty illness- very swollen throats, bad aches and headaches. I'm on my third round of it. Arsenicum helped quite a bit.
The second part of it is a painful and very difficult to cough up phlemy cough. My 7 week old is at this stage. Yesterday our chiro/cst said she had junky lungs. He did some adjustments to help.
I began using sanguinaria yesterday to help. It seemed as though her coughs became less frequent - although what I want is an easier cough. Tested sang this morning and it was a no.
Any suggestions for the 7week old. I worry that this can get serious fast. I've been so sick and depleted recently that I feel like I'm not giving her the nutrients she needs to fight this. Although her case of this is more mild than the rest of the family's.

eta: I just used kali bi for myself for the stuck stuffy nose. helping a lot.

trying kali bi with baby


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Kali Bi really helped clear out her nose. I am happy about that because now I don't think any more mucous is contributing to her throat thing, but she sounds a little gurgly when she breaths. She doesn't know to cough to clear it.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

you're doing great!


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> I heard/read that one could put together an herbal materia medica with just a dozen or so herbs - likely the ones in your immediate vicinity. Could you identify your local herbs and then use the corresponding homeopathic remedies instead?


my mentor says that this would likely be possible, with caveats. one would need to carefully select plants that individually range from being edible (so they can be used nutritively) to being somewhat toxic (for their homeopathic effect). e.g., lycopodium would not be a good choice simply because one can never find enough raw material to use it nutritively. parsley would be a poor choice because it fizzles homeopathically. belladonna would be a poor choice because of the toxicity of the raw plant.

you'd want to choose plants that work well together and can be mixed.

moreover you would have to know everything about the plant - nutritive use, botanical/herbal use, its pharmacognosy, toxicology, etc.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

a great interview with Robin Murphy! http://hpathy.com/homeopathic-interviews/robin-murphy-2/


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I think it should be mandatory reading for every homeopath. He's one of the best teachers I've ever had. The day that thing hit my inbox I mailed it out to many, many people. He's just wonderful.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

UNCLE!! - I do declare.

I've known that homeopathy could help with baby girl's allergies, but I've been a bit busy with adding a third child, mental health issues, and lots of illnesses. I've just been trying to keep above water. Mentally I'm feeling better and some of us only have sniffles. Today my 8 week old started reacting to oats. Her list of food reactions are far greater than the list my second has, and he is considered very atopic. I began to panic about what to eat. Unsure of where to go about learning which remedy to use, I pulled out my few books and made a list of potential remedies. Silica, which appears to be a very common allergy remedy, seemed to match her best.

This is what I saw that matched:

food allergies

long and thin

already significantly ill twice

aware and alert - very aware of surroundings - possibly could be called sensitive, but not in a bad way

cold feet and hands - always

goopy eye

stuffy nose (when food reacting)

pooping becomes infrequent (when food reacting).

***No sweaty head

wants to nurse a lot (yearning for liquids??)

gave it to her twice already, with pendulum's blessing. Hasn't spit up yet. Want to write more and ask questions, such as frequency of dosing and water vs dry when considering a ebf baby. Baby fussing.

I'm very thrilled.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

firewithin - i love silica! i don't think it's quite my constitutional but i had a productive (though uncomfortable) healing reaction to it.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

neat! It's what just kept my mother out of the hospital and got her over the most recent flare of her lung/sinus issues. gotta love silica!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Baby girl appears to be sick again. I think the rest of the adults in my family think I am crazy thinking she is sick, but she is acting differently and isn't having any other allergy reactions, and is not needing silica. (DH just clarified that he doesn't think I'm crazy)

She was spitting up so badly that my shirt was getting soaked - dripping soaked. My oldest has had diahrea for over a week now, so I think they might have the same bug.

So what I've done:

nux vom helped a lot for the first day and a half. She would instantly stop throwing up.

Yesterday she started crying loudly in pain and stretching out her legs. I remember reading about colic and remembered drosa so tried that it is helped quite a bit.

As yesterday evening wore on, not much was helping. She was crying so hard. I think partially out of exhaustion. She couldn't nurse, maybe tiredness? but I thought also nausea. Yesterday evening her fontenelle was a little sunken. Not enough to be overly worried, but I was keeping a close eye on dehydration. (It is better this morning.)

I decided puls might help and pendulum agreed, and it really helped a lot. One of those instant type of things. She slept well last night.

She is doing much better this morning. She stills wants lots more cuddles and is not napping great.

She is getting sick a lot (third time and she is only 2 months). Matches the silica type I guess. It is worrisome a bit. My boys were never this way. I am so thankful I have homeopathy.

Do you think that puls helped work on the entire picture where nux vom and drosa worked on specific problems? Was puls a better choice from the beginning? or was it just that puls was the better choice when I gave it?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

it's hard to differentiate given what you've said, but I was taught by several well respected people that pulsatilla is often how silica constitutions get sick. So it's possible that she is a silica constitution and required pulsatilla as an acute. (Of course, not saying that it's the case, just that it's a possibility.)

the thing about working with lower potencies is that you don't need to be overly precise to see a remedy work. The higher in potency you go the more specific you kind of have to be. For instance I had an awful migraine today. I knew I needed chelidonium, but I didn't have it. Sanguinaria was close enough so I used a low potency (6c) and it worked well enough to get me through, but now that I'm home chelidonium in 200c fixed it instantaneously.

So perhaps in the beginning nux and drosera were decent choices, but pulsatilla may have been better. Illnesses often have stages-but if I had to guess I think given what you've said pulsatilla may have worked from the beginning. Either way, you did well!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Thank you Panser I learned a lot by what you explained.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Really sick... again. This time it started with lots of sneezing, and a plugged up ear yesterday- thought it was just allergies. Then out of the blue last night, I started coughing... and was up all night with a dry cough. I looked at the online remedy finder thing, and it said belladonna.. which of course I don't have. The 2nd closest match was nux vomica, which I do have- so I've taken that a couple times this afternoon. The cough seems a _little_ less frequent, and is occasionally a little productive now (not sure if that's better or worse.) Oh- and my nose is really stuffed up, but runny too- all clear discharge. No other symptoms today. Oh- and the cough seems to be triggered by a tickle/irritation in my throat- so breathing in and breathing deeply really trigger it.

Does nux sound ok to continue, or should I try to find an open hfs tomorrow to find some belladonna (or something else)? TIA!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

hey friend. Just got my technological stuff up and running again after a few hours on the phone with tech support. I wish I knew the first thing about technology! Anyway-how are you doing? Belladonna was a really good choice for you. Were you able to get it?


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

I didn't get it...








Last night was miserable- getting up to pee set off a huge coughing fit, and I was up half the night. Today is much better, and the cough is getting a little more productive. Keeping fingers crossed that tonight isn't so miserable.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

oh no! Do you have anything to support that at home? what remedies do you have?!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

uh.... I have arnica, aconite, nux vomica, ipecac, nat mur, and a couple other random ones that are hidden in a dark closet right now.







arg. My ears keep plugging up. Annoying. Drinking some ginger/honey tea right now, and I think if I sleep somewhat reclined I'll be ok.









I can get the belladonna tomorrow late afternoon if it would still be worth starting then.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

kali mur is just about a specific for plugged ears-you have that, yes? As a salt?


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

baby girl has blood in her poop.







I'm thinking it is a combo of cranberries which she appears to be reacting to, and maybe the end of her illness.

but that's not why I am posting here. I've been thinking a lot about a bunch of things related to homeopathy. (wow that's specific).

I loved the article/interview of Robin Murphy posted above. It was cool to see his influence on your practice Panser. I am looking forward to learning more about him.

I came across the hpathy site last night and was reading some quiz cases. One of them brought up a question I've been having for a while.

It is about deciding to act on an illness or letting your body ride it out. I have been taught to let your body ride out a fever because it helps with the illness. Yet, with homeopathy I have been able to reduce a fever. I don't believe that it has lengthened the illness, but there is a bit of a doubt.

In the case I read about the person experiences the beginning of the flu for about week. It is not so terribly bad, but I would have been really on top of it from the beginning. Do you think that the case was described this way to illustrate the kind of onset, or is there more to it than that?

http://hpathy.com/homeopathic-case-quizes/case-of-the-flu-client-unknown/


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

quick question:

I'm using silica with baby girl and it is going well. (except for the bloody poop). Her skin is looking great.

I am still dry dosing because she is so little I worry about introducing some liquid other than breast milk. Should this be a concern. Would just a few drops of liquid remedy work each time?

What could I do to help keep the water safe? Frequent refills of boiled water?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireWithin*
> 
> quick question:
> 
> ...


when working with babies I just use breastmilk as the medium. I just have mama express, dissolve the remedy in the milk and administer. I don't like using water for ebf babies if I can help it. In those cases I just make a new batch each time.

And LOL. Yes, pretty much anyone who has worked with me can see Robin's influence!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireWithin*
> 
> I came across the hpathy site last night and was reading some quiz cases. One of them brought up a question I've been having for a while.
> 
> ...


FireWithin-

I really think that this depends where you are coming from. For me, the theoretic starting point is that illness is not a problem. Fevers are helpful and all homeopathy is meant to do (IMO) is support the body in it's efforts to cleanse and balance. I don't mind being sick. I feel that there's generally a message there for any of us and I'm not looking to make it go away. I'm looking to maximize my body's efforts to deal with it.

So if I get the flu, I use remedies, but the end game isn't making the symptoms disappear. It's making them more tolerable but the period of convalescence should be the same, though perhaps shorter. MEANING I don't look to take remedies to I can plow through my day. I look to make myself more comfortable, make my body more efficient, but I still listen to the fact that I need to rest, nourish myself and heal. That is, of course, specific to acute situations-the chronic issues are a wee bit more complicated.

Homeopathy can certainly be suppressive. No doubt. Anything can be. For fevers the key is not treating the fever. It's looking at the totality of the case, seeing what needs to be addressed and doing so. I just about never worry about the fever and a fever in and of itself is not a reason to give a remedy in most cases. I look at the mentals, the generals etc. and if THAT needs attention then I work the case. If not, I leave it alone.

I've said before my kids rarely get remedies. This is true. I use salts more than anything because they really just give their bodies tools to work through things. I'm not looking to remove symptoms to get them to soccer practice. In cases like parotitis (mumps) I did use remedies-but that was to address the discomfort and specific trajectory of the disease, nothing more. I don't think people should suffer, but I do think immune systems were designed to be challenged. I like to let that happen.

Don't know if I'm rambling, if that was in any way answering your questions, or if I'm talking to myself. It's a good discussion to have though, and there are many differing opinions out there. Hopefully others will weigh in with theirs.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> kali mur is just about a specific for plugged ears-you have that, yes? As a salt?


I do have that as a salt! I'll go take some right now. Thanks!!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


These were the thoughts that I was having and it was good to be reminded and think more deeply about it all.

I at first didn't think of homeopathy as being suppressive but the past couple of months have started thinking it was depending on how it is being used.

I tend to focus on different modalities at a time while I am learning(salts, flowers, homeopathy) and right now I'm focused on homeopathy. I can see why you use salts for the very reason why mentioned. For me I tend to go back and forth partially because remedies are cheaper and easier for me to get. (that doesn't sound like a good enough reason.)

I just want to make sure of the following: are you saying that by using a remedy that helps resolve the illness, the immune system is not being challenged? Could this be why some homeopaths focus more on just chronics and constitutions rather than acutes?

thanks


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


by dissolving in breastmilk, are you still getting the benefits of sucussing? (how is that spelled?) or is it the same as dry dosing?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

no, you are not succussing, just using it as an aqueous dilution.

and I'm definitely not saying that if you use a remedy correctly your immune system is not being challenged. What I tend to see, with a good remedy is that you still have the symptoms, but they aren't as severe and don't last as long-but your immune system still gets to exercise. I just worry when people want all symptoms to disappear right away never to be seen again.

A stronger constitution can handle acute situations more easily, in general so yes. That's why many homeopaths would say they like doing the foundational work.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

ARGH! we have lice! anything i can use to help stop the darn itching while i pick the little buggers out?

better scratching. it's pretty much itchy all the time. and because i have long dark hair, it's worse on me than on dh and ds. haven't found anything on dh yet but ds had a few of the little stinkers.

sulphur 30C helped with my canker sore though


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

have you tried staphysagria?

HEAD, lice, head-am-c, apis, ars., bac., bellis-p., *carb ac*., cocc., graph., *lyc*., m-arc., *merc*., nit-ac., olnd., *psor*., *sabad*., saroth., *STAPH*., sulph., tub., vinc.

I also have heard that castor oil rubbed on the scalp can work wonders especially combined with EO's. As a kid I recall hearing about mayonnaise working as well.

Best of luck!


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> have you tried staphysagria?
> 
> ...


i don't have staphysagra and i'm not about to contaminate the clinic... so i'll try one of the others. Boericke's MM doesn't have head lice in it at all. grumble.

thanks for the castor oil tip! every mention of the "drown them in oil" method suggests olive oil but i think i'll use castor oil instead.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

oh NO! can they mail it to you, or leave it outside to pick up? The complete also has one remedy listed for a clinical specific and it's staph! I also found nux as a grade 3 in another rep. if that helps.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

the itch is slowly subsiding. i think in some regard i brought this on by my own doing.

let me back up. in the early summer, one of my rounds of constitutional treatment involved silica 200C. i suddenly became hit badly for 2-3 days with itches - chigger bites (though dh and ds were romping in the bushes with me, also in shorts, and they weren't chigger magnets), scratchy itchy pharynx/throat, and well... itchies in the netherlands though non-discharging so that's when i clued into it being all a reaction to silica. i went into comfort management for a few days but otherwise did nothing to prevent the reaction or to suppress it.

so through the fall, i've been oscillating between pulsatilla and silica - my cycles now oscillate between 23-24 days and 26-27 days (the latter was a pleasant surprise because we didn't talk about my cycle length at all when we first discussed my case - it didn't occur to me to bring it up). the pre-cycle stuff pretty much matches each remedy. so at the beginning of december, *sheepish grin* i decided to move things along on my own accord *gasp* *horror* without consulting my homeopath/mentor. so i took silica 1M. just to nudge me out of this oscillation. i suspect that this strong lice reaction might be partly a reaction to that.

before i realized what this itchiness was yesterday, as soon as i got home, i took 1M calc carb - because i was pulling out handfuls of hair to go with my itchy white dandruff (and i knew calc carb didn't provoke healing crises and the last calc carb dose i had taken was 1M). anyhow, calc carb seems to be helping a tiny bit with the itchiness. but i've now also got little red splotches of itchies in random places around my body - kinda like pimples only itchy. so this is also leading me to think that it is a psoric reaction to silica. which might not be a bad thing. so i'm in the mindset of managing itchy symptoms and allowing them to work itself out.

don't get me wrong - there are bugs in ds's hair but after piles of laundry and vacuuming, EO-based flea spray today, his long bug-drowning bath with Dr Bronner's peppermint shampoo, a good careful combing, and now a castor oil, EO-infused scalp (covered with a makeshift kerchief), i think we've got his problem largely under control. mine - well those big stinkers practically flew out of my hair when i brushed it yesterday after my detox post-vacation bath. i kid you not - i seriously thought they were fruit flies for a moment (and how on earth did i not notice them before?!). but were it not for them, i wouldn't have checked out ds's hair and then we could have been really screwed. at least this way, we have an excuse to stay home and cancel all obligations. 

it ends up really being like Robin Murphy says - that constitutional homeopathy is just layers of acute homeopathy, and it really is more about the latter than the former.


----------



## joanna0707 (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluets*
> 
> so through the fall, i've been oscillating between pulsatilla and silica - my cycles now oscillate between 23-24 days and 26-27 days (the latter was a pleasant surprise because we didn't talk about my cycle length at all when we first discussed my case - it didn't occur to me to bring it up). the pre-cycle stuff pretty much matches each remedy. so at the beginning of december, *sheepish grin* i decided to move things along on my own accord *gasp* *horror* without consulting my homeopath/mentor. so i took silica 1M. just to nudge me out of this oscillation. i suspect that this strong lice reaction might be partly a reaction to that.


Bluets.you have been oscillating between two constitutional remedies?How is it possible? I always thought we can only have one constitutional remedie which is the best match for us,I'm confused.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

it largely depends on how you define constitutional.


----------



## joanna0707 (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, to be honest I'm not sure how to define it, I'm still far from understanding it all.

How would you describe it, help me understand it better please


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

joanna, we're peeling back the layers to get to the inner core. i was feeling stuck between 2 layers - though that's not quite a good visualization. more like stuck in a valley between Puny Pulsatilla Peak and Silica Sand Dune. tee hee.

i don't feel so stuck anymore. but i think i'm a murky homeopathic picture now. my mentor is probably going to heave a heavy sigh when i tell him what i did. at least the lice are gone.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

J-there are a bunch of different ways that people define the constitution. There are also a ton of ways to approach it even when you've settled on a definition.

I've been on my "constitutional" remedy for a year now, taken daily. I've been using homeopathy for a decade and a half and this is the first time I've felt relief. I'm fairly convinced this is my true constitutional remedy, meaning it's not going to change. It's supportive of what I came into the world with. I may need acutes to deal with situations that pop up, but in terms of creating balance this will be the remedy.

Many people who are classical prescribers use the term "constitutional remedy" just for ease of communication and that's not what they're actually doing. Again, there are many theories, but I do not believe your true constitution ever changes. It is what it is. However you also have other things to address like the temperment and the diathesis which can and will change and form what can be seen as layers. Someone treating the temperment or diathesis may call the corresponding remedy a constitutional, but I would not. It the similimum. It's the remedy that matches the totality of the case. This is not the same thing, from my perspective.

Again, I'm not the supreme source here by a long shot and there's plenty of alternate opinions out there.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

If you find a constitutional remedy for a newborn, do you think it is his or her true remedy? since there aren't any layers to peel back? or does the baby inherit some of the parents layers?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireWithin*
> 
> If you find a constitutional remedy for a newborn, do you think it is his or her true remedy? since there aren't any layers to peel back? or does the baby inherit some of the parents layers?


again...it would depend. You still have parental influences (which arguably are part of the constitution.) If you're talking about you and your babe and what you've seen with silica it is entirely possible that it is her remedy. If that were the case then I'd personally use the remedy as needed and the salt to shore things up. Another picture may emerge, but you may have really hit on something!

However there are times when the baby, as a result of birth trauma, prenatal issues, structural complications etc. does require a similimum before the constitutional. That's always a possibility, but I'd be a bit suprised if that similimum was silica. It could happen, I suppose!


----------



## joanna0707 (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Many people who are classical prescribers use the term "constitutional remedy" just for ease of communication and that's not what they're actually doing. Again, there are many theories, but I do not believe your true constitution ever changes. It is what it is. However you also have other things to address like the temperment and the diathesis which can and will change and form what can be seen as layers. Someone treating the temperment or diathesis may call the corresponding remedy a constitutional, but I would not. It the similimum. It's the remedy that matches the totality of the case. This is not the same thing, from my perspective.


So when everyone is talking about removing the layers they in fact mean things like temperament and diathesis which need to be addressed to unveil one's true constitution?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joanna0707*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


that's my feeling, yes. You can at times see the constitution beneath all of that, but that doesn't mean you always jump to treat it. There can be stuff in the way. Of course, there are magical times where the constitutional can also address layers. That's always fun!

This is the complexity of homeopathy. Doing acutes is simple. Chronic cases require lots of study. Not to say that you can't have successes at home, but the case management is the "hard" part. You have to know what to pay attention to, what can block the action of a well indicated remedy, how to optimize organ systems etc.

Again, I do think that people can manage things at home-I truly do. As Doc Murphy says, that's the practical part. But when you get into theory and the intellectual part of homeopathic medicine it can take a lot to grasp the layers. I know people that have been studying and practicing full time for over 30 years, and while the can run a practice and have great success they'll still tell you they're learning.

Part of being a practitioner is watching patterns, creating a plan of action and being able to clearly articulate why you are doing what you're doing. It's not enough for something to work, you need to probe to determine why.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


thanks. I was thinking about baby girl, but also on a theoretical level too.

The bolded makes sense. Does taking arnica for baby and mom after birth, as you directed me, help with the above - help prevent issues? Just asking for general understanding.

So far with silica, I am seeing that she is moving through reactions much more quickly, and they are far less intense. I don't know if I can expect a reduction in the number of food reactions she gets in the future(just realized turnip is a problem tonight). I am aware that many of her reactions have to do with my own food reactions. I am finding that histiminum is helping me with the discomfort but not sure if it is helping with the underlying issues. will need to see.


----------



## joanna0707 (Jan 2, 2009)

Very interesting...

Well, I'm wondering if this is what our homeopath is doing with DS, I was sure DS's constitutional remedy is calc carb and tested for it many times but the doc decided he needs tuberculinum 200C. When I read about it I was surprised how well it fits DS. It's been a week since he has taken it and there's no significant change, I know it takes time though so I'm patiently waiting.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joanna0707*
> 
> Very interesting...
> 
> Well, I'm wondering if this is what our homeopath is doing with DS, I was sure DS's constitutional remedy is calc carb and tested for it many times but the doc decided he needs tuberculinum 200C. When I read about it I was surprised how well it fits DS. It's been a week since he has taken it and there's no significant change, I know it takes time though so I'm patiently waiting.


the way I was trained calc carb is a tubercular remedy. it's common practice in many homeopathic circles to use the nosode (tuberculinum in this case) to remove barriers. Not saying that's what's happening, just that I can see a strong correlation there.


----------



## joanna0707 (Jan 2, 2009)

I said there's no significant change, I have to take that back. I have realized yesterday that DS is whining A LOT less and he doesn't cry so much when he wakes up and he doesn't cry when he gets out of the bathtub in the evening. Wow, this is huge, he seems calmer and more patient. Looks like some barriers are being removed


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

very nice!!!


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

PB - Somewhere around here (in this thread, I think) you linked an awesome homeopathic first aid kit by BM. I went to the link and clicked all over that site, but I cannot find a price nor a way of purchasing. Do you know where or how I can do so? Thanks!

eta: here is the link:

http://www.bm-hp.com/FirstAidBox.aspx


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Sadly they are all sold out. New ones will be arriving in the states soon-by spring I am told. The price will be in the $300 range. I'm so, so sad about it. This is my favorite kit, and it was a great deal. The price increase had to happen due to the economy but I'm not sure that's going to make it as accessible to most folks. It's still a steal at $300 given that the retail on the set of cell salts is $200 (all of which are in the kit) and in addition you get 49 remedies, a few ointments and tinctures.

I'm seeing prices go up on all alternative healing products. I went to place several orders this week and apparently as of January many companies have had to increase their pricing. Hard on consumers for sure. I know I'm feeling it! I feel lucky that I got in under the wire on a few things (the australian bush flowers being one of them! YIKES on that increase!) But there are still good deals if you know where to look.

I am always willing to help procure things at lower costs when I can. I just want people to be able to experience this stuff. I'm not nearly as interested in turning a profit as I am getting the word out.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the scoop! That kit looked awesome and I am bummed it isn't available now. I'll be buying the cell salts somewhere in the next few days. I am about halfway through my cell salt book and all three of us in my family could really use these now.

Do you have a good source for cell salts? We are not lactose-intolerant, so the typical version is fine. In all my searches, I can only find Hylands brand (NuAge is made by Hylands). I know about Luyties from another thread here and I am considering buying one of each of the regular size 12 salts to have an entire set (6X potency). When I did the cost analysis, the travel kit didn't make sense for the quantity. But the travel kit is certainly the cheapest way to experience all 12 right away and have them in a small kit. I just figured the full size is more cost effective long-term and I can create my own "travel kit" as needed with small bottles and my label maker and a zippered toiletry bag.... I could only find the Luyties brand at 1800Homeopathy, though. Is that the best way to go or would you recommend something else?

Thanks!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

yes, unless you are dealing with a real pathological issue the ones OTC are fine. Getting a higher grade is helpful if you are dealing with deeper issues. For instance my mother has leukemia, and although she can do dairy, I wouldn't use the OTC cell salts. Same with dh...we are working through chronic issues and he needed high grade salts. Quality can make a difference for certain things, but for general at home usage for colds/flus/teething/fevers it's not necessary.

For at home use they are generally fine though and I'd go luyties. I prefer them over hylands. It will be much less expensive long term to get the 500 tablet bottles, you are correct. 1800homeopathy is a great company to order from.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you very much! I'll be placing an order in the near future. Also, I have general "getting started" questions that I posted in the cell salts thread. If you have a chance, I would greatly appreciate your input.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

anybody in the FL area? workshop opportunity with Robin Murphy!




*Natural Remedies for Emergencies*






*"Homeopathic and Herbal Self Care"*

*February 19 & 20, 2011, Tampa, Florida*

*Seminar taught by Robin Murphy, ND*






*Seminar Topics:*


Homeopathy and Natural Medicine
How to use Homeopathic First Aid Kits
Mental, Emotional and Physical Shocks
Broken Bones, Sprains, Injuries
Wounds, Bites, Stings, Burns, Rashes
Accidents, Acute Pain, Bleeding
Allergic Reactions, Drugs, Surgery, etc.
Homeopathic, Herbal & Home Remedies





*DATES:* Saturday and Sunday, Feb. 19-20, 2011

*TIME:* Classes at 9:30 am to 5:30 pm, (lunch at 12:30 to 2:00 pm)

*PLACE:* Doubletree Guest Suites Tampa Bay, 3050 North Rocky Point Drive West, Tampa - FL - 33607. (telephone: 813-888-8800).

*COST:* $175.00 seminar registration fee. $100.00 registration fee for students.


















This seminar will cover the philosophy and practice of *Homeopathy and Natural Medicine*. Participants will learn how to use **Homeopathic Remedies for Emergencies and First Aid 
Problems**. Homeopathic First Aid Kits and Books on Homeopathy will be available at the seminar 
for purchase.


















*To register for the Homeopathic seminar:*

*By Mail:* Download and complete the Registration Form and return it along with a Check or Money Order for the registration fee payable to:

Dr. Hakeem Lewis, ND 
12160 Warrick Circle 
Parrish, FL 34219

*Online:* February 19 & 20, 2011 - Homeopathic and Herbal Self Care - Tampa, FL


















*Robin Murphy, ND* is a *naturopathic and homeopathic physician* who has been teaching and practicing *Homeopathy, Natural Medicine, Tai Chi and Qigong (Chi Kung)* for over 30 years. *Dr. Murphy* is an internationally recognized author and researcher on *Homeopathy, Herbs and Medical Qigong.*

He has written the Homeopathic Clinical Repertory, 3rd edition, Nature's Materia Medica, 3rd edition. He presently is the director of the *Lotus Health Institute* in Blacksburg, Virginia.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh, I would love to attend! My DH has a business trip to Orlando during that same timeframe. Not sure how or if I can work that out somehow, but I sure would love to attend. I practice qigong and have a strong interest in all the things listed above!!! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Miranda Castro and Robin Murphy both teach quite often in Florida. If you can't do this one, another will come on up! It's more than worth it. If hes' the only homeopath you ever see lecture, it would be worth it. You should see the notebooks I have filled from listening to him. You just want to soak up every. single. word. Even if you could you'd still go back for more.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Do either one ever come up to the new england area? i need to wait a bit, because of babe but i woulf love to go to some lectures.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Robin is in Virginia quite a bit, but that's the closest he *usually* makes it for his lectures. He'll be present at other things-like the NCH conference, but it's not the same thing.

Miranda was in Cambridge last year at Teleosis. I haven't seen her updates recently to know if she's going to be here again, but I'll let you know.


----------



## joanna0707 (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> the way I was trained calc carb is a tubercular remedy. it's common practice in many homeopathic circles to use the nosode (tuberculinum in this case) to remove barriers. Not saying that's what's happening, just that I can see a strong correlation there.


PB what do you mean by saying that calc carb is a tubercular remedy? I tried to look that up but wasn't able to find anything.

Tuberculinum worked beautifully for DS, he's not only whining less but is in a very good mood most of the time, he plays alone more, he is more agreeeable, I see BIG changes. He had two bad days this weekend but this was most likely due to candida die off.

DS started caughing last week and I thaught about stramonium for him, tested for it,got a big yes, I ended up giving him antimonium beacuse I don't have stramonium. But for some reason I kept thinking about it and tested for it again today, I'm supposed to give it to DS now,only one dose. After stramonium I'm supposed to give him calc carb 30C.

Is it possible that stramonium will somehow finish tuberculinums job? Is this the reason why DS needs to take it before calc carb?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Could be a couple of things. Could be that he just needs a layer cleared. There are plenty of homeopaths that will say that most kids need stramonium at some point.

People who utilize miasmatic prescribing (looking at genetic inheritance and the way that people interface with the world) will sometimes classify remedies into miasmatic groups. Depending on who you ask there are anywhere from 3-10 miasms. I was trained classically ( so I believe in miasmatic theory) and practically, my most influential teacher on the subject works with 7. 3 dominant miasms that could be combined so ultimately 7. He also classified, based on the curative action of the remedy within the selected group, remedies into dominant miasms. Calc carb was verified as a tubercular remedy. Stramonium is in a different category, but again....acutely, or for short term use, that doesn't matter.

Again, there are lots of ways to practice homeopathic medicine so this is one perspective.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

in miasmic theory is cal carb in a different group than arnica? thinking of DS2


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireWithin*
> 
> in miasmic theory is cal carb in a different group than arnica? thinking of DS2


i think so. PB, correct me if i'm mistaken...

arnica -> rhus -> ruta (or is it ruta then rhus?)

calc carb -> puls -> sil (just one way of grouping)

gah - my mentor scribbles these progressions right in case notes when we're chatting, so then i have to think HARD to get it into my notes. often it doesn't make it to my notebook.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Firewithin...yes. Arnica is red (circular or sycotic) and calc carb is green (inward/outward or tubercular.)

Bluets, yes, those are typical, classical progressions. We have learned those from the old masters. However the miasms can get mixed. For instance, in my training, calc is dominantly tubercular, pulsatilla is psoric and silica is cancer miasm. So that progression can be used by people who are using more of a layer approach. I have had training in different theories, but the one that makes sense to me (and is therefore reflected in the way I practice) is that people don't change miasms. They can change remedies within miasms, or require remedies in acute situations that are not within their dominant miasm (since everyone has a bit of each in them) but they won't start out syphilitic and later become sycotic if that makes sense.

Again, many different takes on it, but after studying several different perspectives, that's the one I'm aligned with.


----------



## joanna0707 (Jan 2, 2009)

Today I gave DS stramonium 30C and I have tested for calc carb again. I'm supposed to give him calc carb 50M. I'm a little scared to do it on my own.

I guess I could start with 200C and give him 1M few days later and so on until I get to 50M to avoid aggravations.

I'll retest few more times to make sure this is right.


----------



## mellowjello (Jul 22, 2008)

I am new to this thread but currently using homeopathy and understand you need to match physicals, mentals, totality of symptoms, but wondering if there is a remedy that might be appropriate for the dominant feeling of frustration, rage, panic, and despair, or feeling trapped/powerless because others in power have an incorrect perception that there is nothing wrong when actually there is and they won't listen to you (not a delusion). This is specifically related to my daughter's health and trying to get help for her. It relates to the Cassandra Effect sometimes experienced by neurotypical partners of a person with Aspergers Syndrome.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mellowjello*
> 
> I am new to this thread but currently using homeopathy and understand you need to match physicals, mentals, totality of symptoms, but wondering if there is a remedy that might be appropriate for the dominant feeling of frustration, rage, panic, and despair, or feeling trapped/powerless because others in power have an incorrect perception that there is nothing wrong when actually there is and they won't listen to you (not a delusion). This is specifically related to my daughter's health and trying to get help for her. It relates to the Cassandra Effect sometimes experienced by neurotypical partners of a person with Aspergers Syndrome.


Welcome, and I'm so sorry. I'd probably look to flowers first as they can be prescribed on mentals/emotionals alone. There are plenty of remedies that would match this feeling, but my first reaction is to go with flowers.


----------



## joanna0707 (Jan 2, 2009)

Since I'll be giving DS high potency calc carb I would like to use good quality remedies, I remember that somehwere in the thread PB mentioned sorayal.

Elizabeth, do you have good quality calc carb 1M, 10M and 50M in the office? If not, where would you recommend I order them?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I will check when I'm back in. I know I have 1M and 10M...but I don't think I have 50M. That's higher than I've needed.

For these I'd probably go through Helios. Did you also test 6 or 8x?


----------



## joanna0707 (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Did you also test 6 or 8x?


I think you mean 6 or 8 times, right?

I've tested a couple times, 4 or 5, will test few more times. Each time I get very strong positive response.

eta: I just checked Helios online store, do they ship from England? Are Helios remedies available in US?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

no, sorry. I mean the potency. If you test 50M and 6x what comes up?


----------



## joanna0707 (Jan 2, 2009)

6x and 8x tested negative

I keep testing in lots of different ways and I'm getting strong response to giving 50M without doing the gradual increase of potencies although slowly increasing the potencies will be fine too. I think 50M is important for DS's gut healing. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## joanna0707 (Jan 2, 2009)

PB, I've made a mistake earlier, I forgot to check what my yes looks like(for some reason it keeps changing all the time), calc carb 6X tested positive now. Why would I need to give DS 6X and 50M?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

The reason I was asking is that I kept coming up for 6x as being better.

So, this is more foundational. This is going to affect the physiology directly. What I would do is spend a month or so doing 6x 3 times a day and then see what things looked like. 50M is really high, and can cause quite an aggravation if you aren't careful.

The problem with testing this way is you are limited to what you know. All of us are. So if you're asking if 50M is going to be helpful, or even necessary, and you get yes, I'm not disputing that it would be. However there could be steps that need to be taken before then and that's harder to test.

Also it could be that it would be very helpful right now, but that it would ALSO cause a massive aggravation. The two aren't mutually exclusive, so you have to be careful there. We are looking for the minimum dose, the totality of symptoms and the gentlest path possible. Not everyone actually adheres to that and many homeopaths like seeing aggravations. I don't. But that doesn't mean someone won't test well for something that's going to aggravate-does that make sense?

Also you have to be pretty dead on if you're using potencies that high. You may well be, but I'd want a stronger foundation in place, just in case. If a practitioner gave a 50M they'd know what they were looking for and how to stop a reaction if necessary. They'd also have a good idea of what needed to be stopped vs. what is a good response. I'm not trying to be fear based, I don't believe that's generally necessary with homeopathy. However when you're talking 50M's I get a bit more cautious. Pendulum testing is wonderful...but as I said the issue is that you are limited by the questions you are asking.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm having a bit of trouble over here. On Friday DD developed a high fever. Lethargic. Lasted most of the day. I gave her ferrum phos cell salts and then some belladona 30c at night. Woke up the next day without a fever & seemed to feel much better. Continued the cell salts. Later in the day the fever came back. Kept on with cell salts & the belladona.

Woke up this morning. No fever. But very grouchy & disagreeable. Very sensitive. Even moreso than usual. She sounds like she has swollen glands in her throat although she says her throat only hurts a little.

Where do I go from here to get this poor girl back on track. She's miserable.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chlobo*
> 
> I'm having a bit of trouble over here. On Friday DD developed a high fever. Lethargic. Lasted most of the day. I gave her ferrum phos cell salts and then some belladona 30c at night. Woke up the next day without a fever & seemed to feel much better. Continued the cell salts. Later in the day the fever came back. Kept on with cell salts & the belladona.
> 
> ...


I'd stay with ferrum phos as a cell salt, but I'm wondering about pulsatilla instead of belladonna. can you talk more about how she's acting, how she's feeling and what she wants? (cold water, cold food, hot water, hot food, cool air, blankets etc.)


----------



## joanna0707 (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> The reason I was asking is that I kept coming up for 6x as being better.
> 
> ...


PB, thank you so much for the advice









I'm also afraid of massive aggraviations with 50M, especially when giving it on my own, doing 6X 3 times a day for a month to build a strong foundation sounds a lot better. Is calc carb 6X like a cell salt or should I dissolve it in the water? Will any brand be OK?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

you'd be using it as though it were a cell salt. there's a physiological affinity there. So yes, I'd just dissolve it in water. Pretty much any brand would be fine.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Well when she's not feverish she seems to be a little on the colder side. Not freezing or anything. And she is very undecided. Like she'll ask for something to eat or drink. Take a bit and then say its tastes funny & won't eat it. Now a couple of things I think *did* taste funny (we used some different ingredient to make it) so I don't know if "tasting funny" is really a characteristic. This morning she said there was something gurgling in her throat after she swallowed. Yeah, real specific. ON Friday night she had a night terror (hasn't had one in months) and this time she walked in her sleep. Even more unnerving that usual.

About the fever. It seems to get worse late in the day and then break sometime overnight. Last night she came to sleep with me and she had no fever when she did so. She also couldn't get back to sleep. She's had a nice long epsom salt bath each day and she definitely seem to feel better after taking the bath. In fact, I went out to the store and when I came back she'd finished her bath and actually asked for "pizza" (GFCF, of course) and now she's eating it with no complaints of "tasting funny."

Oh, the behavior. At first it was really weird. She was very placid. Now I know people are lethargic when they get fevers but this was a little different from just lethargy. She was very agreeable and sort of sweet. Like out of character agreeable and sweet. That person seems to have left the building and now we're left with an extreme version of her usual self. So, how do I term this nicely, challenging. Her brother looks at her and she screams "don't look at me". Whereas usually it take a little prodding before she screams at him. It's almost like she's hungry kind of behavior (which is the extreme version of her normal behavior). And she hasn't eaten much so that could be it.

But this morning was interesting. She's been watching a lot of TV since she's so tired. Normally, the kids get to watch a half hour on weekend mornings so DS wanted to watch his show. Well DD didn't want him to watch because she didn't want to watch TV and hearing him watch would make her want to watch. She didn't want to watch b/c watching TV makes her more tired. She actually wanted to do something. So although something hasn't materialized, she's generally just laying around, although not watching TV.

Is that enough information?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

chlobo - Your daughter sounds like my daughter did last month when she was ill! The "very agreeable and sweet" comments cracked me up because I know just what you mean!!!!







My DD is quite healthy ordinarily, so bioplasma alone helped her tremendously. That might not work for others, though.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I might just do ferrum phos at 30c with those indications. She's definitely more pulsatilla than belladonna...but she's not squarely pulsatilla either. I'd just do ferrum in 6x and 30c for now.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

6x being the cell salt? 30c being the homeopathic prep?

I'll try that in the morning. She wanted to go to bed early tonight. Yesterday, she napped and then had trouble sleeping so I think going to bed earlier is better. Still pretty listless overall.

When I told her that she should go to sleep and feel better in the morning she said "we'll see. We won't know until then." Very pragmatic child.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chlobo*
> 
> 6x being the cell salt? 30c being the homeopathic prep?
> 
> ...


proof that apples don't fall far from the tree!

Yes, the 6x is the salt. 30c is the homeopathic.


----------



## mellowjello (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mellowjello*
> 
> I am new to this thread but currently using homeopathy and understand you need to match physicals, mentals, totality of symptoms, but wondering if there is a remedy that might be appropriate for the dominant feeling of frustration, rage, panic, and despair, or feeling trapped/powerless because others in power have an incorrect perception that there is nothing wrong when actually there is and they won't listen to you (not a delusion). This is specifically related to my daughter's health and trying to get help for her. It relates to the Cassandra Effect sometimes experienced by neurotypical partners of a person with Aspergers Syndrome.


I bought some Red Chestnut Bach flower drops. "Remedy for people who feel fear for the well-being of others " I haven't noticed anything yet.

I tried Rhus Tox and it is amazing for me. Started 6C. "He feels persecuted by something and he doesn't know why" "she has the feeling to be locked up in her own house, her own street, feeling a enormous anger and hate. She has a strong tendency to take her belongings and to leave everything behind her" Feeling trapped, wanting escape. "She has the impression to be locked up, that she is shouting, but nobody can hear her and there is no escape." Unseen/unheard. "In some cases we have to start with this remedy when there is a severe trauma as incest, sexual abuse, torture, imprisonment or any threatening situation." Relates to PTSD. http://www.tinussmits.com/3873/rhus-toxicodendron.aspx

It is also helping with my inflammation and toothache.

WOW!!!!! Homeopathy rocks, is all I have to say.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Wow. So she woke up in the middle of the night and the fever was gone (at least for the moment). Problem was, she couldn't go back to sleep so was up for the next two hours. She started to complain b/c she was snoring (= congestion) and didn't like it. Finally went back to sleep. Woke up this morning a TOTAL bear.

She's been crying that she can't breath b/c her nose is block even when she blows it and she hates snoring. She's just "off". Again, like she needs to eat. Clearly irrational. Guess I better go look up "congestion" remedies, although I"m concerned she might have something bacterial so we're going to the doctor to check her lungs.

Anything that will thin mucus and help clear congestion? Maybe an herbal?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

now we look at pulsatilla.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mellowjello*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


I'm sorry. I was on the run and should have been more thorough in my recommendation. Red chestnut is for people for whom their worry about others gets in the way of their lives. Like people when their husband is 10 minutes late home they start freaking out that they've been in an accident, or if their child falls out of bed they spend days obsessing that they have a concussion even when practitioners say they're fine. They just can't focus on anything but their concern for others. It's still a good choice, but the thing is that you HAVE something to worry about and your problem isn't the worry, it's that no one is listening or helping.

I'd be looking more at impatiens, cherry plum, willow and holly.

Rhus tox is also a good choice-you just need to be more judicious with it's administration. Also pay attention to new symptoms that are cropping up as you are using it. See the thing with homeopathy is that a large number of remedies have those mentals, and while rhus tox may be helpful in alleviating them, unless the physicals match too it wouldn't be a great choice to stay on it for a long period of time. However you chose a perfect potency so you more likely than not have plenty of time.

Flowers only have to match mentals to work and you can stay on them.

You did a great job though and please keep us updated!


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Uh oh. Doctor thinks it might be strep throat. Sigh....

Will do some puls until I hear about abx or not.


----------



## mellowjello (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks PB! I do have a lot of the physicals of Rhus Tox but just curious of others that come to your mind with the same mentals. Thanks again!


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh for crying out loud. Now DS is sick. He's 3.5. He says he has a headache & his legs ache. He has a fever that came on suddenly and sort of glassy eyes. Any thoughts? I gave some belladonna & now I'm off to search for something else.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I'd probably start with aconite for a remedy and follow with ferrum phos, calc phos and mag phos cell salts. Feel better, munchkin!


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Will do. I have all that on hand.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Poor guy. I've kept up the cell salts. He seems to really enjoy those.

He's still feverish and now he says the back of his head/neck hurts. And he's crying. Poor guy.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

how feverish? can he bend his neck fairly easily? what else is going on? how often are you doing the aconite?


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

I had been doing aconite every 15-30 min. I let him self administer the cell salts.

He said his head/neck hurt when he tried to poop but he is able to look up and to put his chin to his chest. He is not vomiting & has no rash. He said he just feels crappy. Very uncomfortable. Fever is about 102.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

get him in the bathtub. as hot a bath as he can handle for 10-20 minutes. then dry him off, bundle him up, then get some cold water on his hands and face. then into bed.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

I'll try that tomorrow. He refused to go in the bath tonight. And then while my DH was holding him he fell asleep. We didn't have the heart to wake him.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

try it only if his fever hasn't broken. hot (within reason) bath is a great way to break a fever.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

It seems to be cycling up and down. Right now it isn't so bad. But he's very tired. Poor guy. Time to disinfect the house. But how?


----------



## joanna0707 (Jan 2, 2009)

PB I have a question for you again. I have mercury issues and I've been taking Mercurius V 6C for a while, now I'm taking 30C every hour (I'm on 3 week raw vegan diet, which is probably speeding up the detox and that is why I need 30C?), pendulum says I need Merc V 10M but at the moment 6X will be better. Do you know why? Merc V 6X is not a cell salt, so I'm wondering why would I need it? Also, will Merc V 10M down the road help with the detox? I think I'm missing something, hope you can help clarify this for me.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joanna0707*
> 
> PB I have a question for you again. I have mercury issues and I've been taking Mercurius V 6C for a while, now I'm taking 30C every hour (I'm on 3 week raw vegan diet, which is probably speeding up the detox and that is why I need 30C?), pendulum says I need Merc V 10M but at the moment 6X will be better. Do you know why? Merc V 6X is not a cell salt, so I'm wondering why would I need it? Also, will Merc V 10M down the road help with the detox? I think I'm missing something, hope you can help clarify this for me.


IME low potencies are excellent to use as "chelation." I tend to prefer using nothing higher than a 7c for that purpose, but generally the lower the better. I tend to use 5c, which is sort of equivalent to (in material) to 10x. I have seen cases where 6x is preferable. Then I'd guess that the 10m would clean up the damage done by the mercury. I have done this with arsenic, tin, lead, mercury and antimony for my dh, actually. Not all together!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I've wonderedaout how to use remedies in that way. The boys and I are mercury toxic, plus arsenic, antimony and aluminum. Although I am hugely concerned about mercury, I know that the arsenic and antimony are preventing adequate magnesium absorption and I would lice to rectify this.
Could I be considering for my boys? What should I be thinking about.
I've known about our issues for a coupe of years and have put them on the backburner.


----------



## joanna0707 (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot!

I have tested Merc V 5C and it is better than 6X


----------



## joanna0707 (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panserbjorne*
> 
> I have done this with arsenic, tin, lead, mercury and antimony for my dh, actually.


Just curious, which remedies correspond to arsenic, tin, lead and antimony?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

arsenicum, stannum, plumbum and antimonium.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireWithin*
> 
> I've wonderedaout how to use remedies in that way. The boys and I are mercury toxic, plus arsenic, antimony and aluminum. Although I am hugely concerned about mercury, I know that the arsenic and antimony are preventing adequate magnesium absorption and I would lice to rectify this.
> Could I be considering for my boys? What should I be thinking about.
> I've known about our issues for a coupe of years and have put them on the backburner.


you can. it's tricky and you need to know your biochem. As with many homeopathics it can shake things up. the benefit to "chelating" this way, is if there are adverse side affects then you simply stop the remedy. You won't derange anything.


----------



## joanna0707 (Jan 2, 2009)

PB did you get my message?

I need few remedies and would like to get them from you


----------



## gabbyraja (May 26, 2004)

chlobo~ I am just starting to read this thread, but started reading the last page before realizing that I was on the last page... Sigh, I'm too tired to do this tonihgt. Anyway, for what it's worth, since I don't know if your ds has a virus and if by "disinfecting" you meant keep others from getting the virus, I read once that lemon essential oil is good for that. If you diffuse lemon essential oil in a room inhabited by a sick person the lemon oil will kill the virus in the air and prevent others from catching it. I really don't know if it's true of not, but thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

I thought I would post this interesting (to me at least) five case study on rabies vax and mental health in humans. I realize few people get rabies shots in the US, but our animals are required by law to get it at the minimum every three years and many states still require annual rabies vaccination. It really baffles me why animal trainers and behaviorists never associate aberrant behavior with vaccinosis.

Anti Rabies Vaccination and Mental Health

Quote:


> One such pattern is perceived in cases with a history of anti rabies vaccination [or bite of a dog that has been vaccinated]. It is the intention of this article to show the long term effects on the mental health of such people. Of course we all are aware of the effects of rabies virus in a full blown picture of the disease but it is not such an extreme that is spoken of here, instead, *it is the subtle level changes in the higher levels of the being that alter the quality of emotions and thinking.*


I believe this applies not just to the rabies vax, but all vaxes, and I believe it shows that homeopathy can be a very useful tool in helping a person (or animal) recover from subtle (or not so subtle) vaccine damage.


----------



## aweynsayl (Sep 27, 2003)

i havent made it all the way thru this thread yet, but i'm wondering if you've talked about allergies (pollen, not food) and treating acutely? my family had been in the habit of popping one of the boiron bluetube for allergies (histaminum hydrochloricum), but as i learn more, i wonder if that's the best approach...? we have a couple allergy times here, fairly short but quite intense-- one's about on us now... the other will be later in the summer, after the rains. i've managed in the past to be mainly fine with local raw honey, but... ahem, certain members of my family are less... diligent..... ;-)


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

for acute situations that's fine. from a classical perspective you'd do better to find the remedy that covers the picture which would reduce the symptoms over time. the other option is isopathy (getting the offending substance in potency kinda like homeopathic allergy shots) which works quite well for many people.


----------



## aweynsayl (Sep 27, 2003)

right, that's what i was thinking. the honey does work wonderfully well here, since most of the offending pollen is "native/local"... but that only helps if you take it, lol.

these allergies are really so mild, that it's not worth, imo, doing "much" about them.... but you know i love the notion of addressing the whole picture.... ;-) i'll be interested to see if what dh is doing with cell salts will help.


----------



## Thing1Thing2 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello, sorry to invade your thread, but I'm wondering if anyone knows of a homeopathic remedy for overactive letdown. I was seeing a homeopathic doctor, but he moved to Oregon!









Haven't read through this incredibly long thread, but I plan on doing so soon. It's hard with a newborn.

ETA: wow.. I didn't realize how old this thread is! I hope I can still get some suggestions.


----------

